# Ringrazio pubblicamente l'amministratore di questo forum.



## Old chensamurai (17 Gennaio 2008)

Ho visto, ora, che l'amministratore di questo forum, signor Giovanni, ha *CENSURATO* quanto scritto dal nick "Sterminatorr" nel tread "_Basta con l'ipocrisia!_". Intendo, qui, ringraziare mille volte l'amministratore, persona saggia, che ha colto, evidentemente, la gravità di quello scritto. Lo ringrazio a nome di *tutte* le persone che, in terra d'Israele, piangono i propri morti e i propri lutti. Palestinesi ed ebrei. Ebrei e palestinesi. Mai un uomo dovrebbe togliere la vita ad un altro uomo. Mai un uomo dovrebbe ridere sul sangue e sulla carne martoriata di un altro uomo. Oggi "Sterminatorr" è riuscito a farmi soffrire. Oggi, Giovanni, è riuscito a lenire, almeno un poco, le mie sofferenze.

Chensamurai


----------



## Mari' (17 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> Ho visto, ora, che l'amministratore di questo forum, signor Giovanni, ha *CENSURATO* quanto scritto dal nick "Sterminatorr" nel tread "_Basta con l'ipocrisia!_". Intendo, qui, ringraziare mille volte l'amministratore, persona saggia, che ha colto, evidentemente, la gravità di quello scritto. Lo ringrazio a nome di *tutte* le persone che, in terra d'Israele, piangono i propri morti e i propri lutti. Palestinesi ed ebrei. Ebrei e palestinesi. Mai un uomo dovrebbe togliere la vita ad un altro uomo. Mai un uomo dovrebbe ridere sul sangue e sulla carne martoriata di un altro uomo. Oggi "Sterminatorr" è riuscito a farmi soffrire. Oggi, Giovanni, è riuscito a lenire, almeno un poco, le mie sofferenze.
> 
> Chensamurai



... E QUESTO SCEMPIO QUANDO LO CANCELLERA'?  

	
	
		
		
	


	






http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?p=160240#post160240


----------



## oscuro (17 Gennaio 2008)

*chen*

Vedrai che non lo rifarà più................................ciao samurai!!!


----------



## Lettrice (17 Gennaio 2008)

*Perche' questo???*

http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?t=3452&page=101


----------



## Sterminator (17 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> Ho visto, ora, che l'amministratore di questo forum, signor Giovanni, ha *CENSURATO* quanto scritto dal nick "Sterminatorr" nel tread "_Basta con l'ipocrisia!_". Intendo, qui, ringraziare mille volte l'amministratore, persona saggia, che ha colto, evidentemente, la gravità di quello scritto. Lo ringrazio a nome di *tutte* le persone che, in terra d'Israele, piangono i propri morti e i propri lutti. Palestinesi ed ebrei. Ebrei e palestinesi. Mai un uomo dovrebbe togliere la vita ad un altro uomo. Mai un uomo dovrebbe ridere sul sangue e sulla carne martoriata di un altro uomo. Oggi "Sterminatorr" è riuscito a farmi soffrire. Oggi, Giovanni, è riuscito a lenire, almeno un poco, le mie sofferenze.
> 
> Chensamurai


non ho controllato...adesso sei soddisfatto....

oh bravo, cosi' dall'analista gli potrai parlare, stasera dell'evento eccezionale e di quanto sei paladino del mondo....

meno male il mondo e' in buone mani....

pero' damme retta...siccome ti vedo giu', prendi un taxi, non vorrei facessi qualche cappellata!

ciao chen....risollevati...non ti voglio vedere soffrire....


----------



## Mari' (17 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?t=3452&page=101



QUA VIGE 2 PESI E 2 MISURE LETTRI' ... HAI POCA MEMORIA MIABELLA


----------



## Old Cat (17 Gennaio 2008)

*bravo chen bravo*



chensamurai ha detto:


> Ho visto, ora, che l'amministratore di questo forum, signor Giovanni, ha *CENSURATO* quanto scritto dal nick "Sterminatorr" nel tread "_Basta con l'ipocrisia!_". Intendo, qui, ringraziare mille volte l'amministratore, persona saggia, che ha colto, evidentemente, la gravità di quello scritto. Lo ringrazio a nome di *tutte* le persone che, in terra d'Israele, piangono i propri morti e i propri lutti. Palestinesi ed ebrei. Ebrei e palestinesi. Mai un uomo dovrebbe togliere la vita ad un altro uomo. Mai un uomo dovrebbe ridere sul sangue e sulla carne martoriata di un altro uomo. Oggi "Sterminatorr" è riuscito a farmi soffrire. Oggi, Giovanni, è riuscito a lenire, almeno un poco, le mie sofferenze.
> 
> Chensamurai


 




























  bravo chen


----------



## Old Cat (17 Gennaio 2008)

*ah ah ah*


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> Ho visto, ora, che l'amministratore di questo forum, signor Giovanni, ha *CENSURATO* quanto scritto dal nick "Sterminatorr" nel tread "_Basta con l'ipocrisia!_". Intendo, qui, ringraziare mille volte l'amministratore, persona saggia, che ha colto, evidentemente, la gravità di quello scritto. Lo ringrazio a nome di *tutte* le persone che, in terra d'Israele, piangono i propri morti e i propri lutti. Palestinesi ed ebrei. Ebrei e palestinesi. Mai un uomo dovrebbe togliere la vita ad un altro uomo. Mai un uomo dovrebbe ridere sul sangue e sulla carne martoriata di un altro uomo. Oggi "Sterminatorr" è riuscito a farmi soffrire. Oggi, Giovanni, è riuscito a lenire, almeno un poco, le mie sofferenze.
> 
> Chensamurai


ma cazzo... allora io adesso pretendo che si piangano i morti del Vajont e delle stragi -IMPUNITE- di stato.
pretendi di avere l'imprimatur sulla sofferenza?
dai, Cen... sei figo sei bbono ma nun te se po' sentì quanno fai così....


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


>


ma veramente, Cat... io sono più nordica di te... ma ti giuro che a leggere le tue farneticazioni leghiste mi verogno pure di abitare nel nord d'italia.. ed è tutto dire...


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Gennaio 2008)

bah 

	
	
		
		
	


	






tutto è relativo anche qui.


----------



## Minerva (17 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> Ho visto, ora, che l'amministratore di questo forum, signor Giovanni, ha *CENSURATO* quanto scritto dal nick "Sterminatorr" nel tread "_Basta con l'ipocrisia!_". Intendo, qui, ringraziare mille volte l'amministratore, persona saggia, che ha colto, evidentemente, la gravità di quello scritto. Lo ringrazio a nome di *tutte* le persone che, in terra d'Israele, piangono i propri morti e i propri lutti. Palestinesi ed ebrei. Ebrei e palestinesi. Mai un uomo dovrebbe togliere la vita ad un altro uomo. Mai un uomo dovrebbe ridere sul sangue e sulla carne martoriata di un altro uomo. Oggi "Sterminatorr" è riuscito a farmi soffrire. Oggi, Giovanni, è riuscito a lenire, almeno un poco, le mie sofferenze.
> 
> Chensamurai


mai uomo dovrebbe usare strazi di questa portata nell'esecuzione del suo personaggio burlesco.
togliti la maschera se vuoi affrontarli


----------



## Old adelfo (17 Gennaio 2008)

non ho ben capite perchè condannare qualcuno che pretende rispetto per le sofferenze altrui!!!! Certamente non sono le uniche sofferenze al mondo ma erano state dileggiate in una data occasione e a quella si è fatto riferimento...le sofferenze non hanno colore e questo dovrebbe essere ben chiaro a tutti!!


----------



## Iago (17 Gennaio 2008)

*Adelfo*



adelfo ha detto:


> non ho ben capite perchè condannare qualcuno che pretende rispetto per le sofferenze altrui!!!! Certamente non sono le uniche sofferenze al mondo ma erano state dileggiate in una data occasione e a quella si è fatto riferimento...le sofferenze non hanno colore e questo dovrebbe essere ben chiaro a tutti!!



ciao Adelfo, 
sai una cosa curiosa?
hai un'avatar molto ma molto simile ad una mia foto...guarda è spaventoso quanto sono simili (Airforever l'ha vista all'epoca 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















  )  

questo posto si trova in Italia?


scusate per l'OT


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Gennaio 2008)

adelfo ha detto:


> non ho ben capite perchè condannare qualcuno che pretende rispetto per le sofferenze altrui!!!! Certamente non sono le uniche sofferenze al mondo ma erano state dileggiate in una data occasione e a quella si è fatto riferimento...le sofferenze non hanno colore e questo dovrebbe essere ben chiaro a tutti!!





aspetta e spera adelfo.


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Gennaio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> mai uomo dovrebbe usare strazi di questa portata nell'esecuzione del suo personaggio burlesco.
> togliti la maschera se vuoi affrontarli


 


bella firma Femmina.bella...


----------



## Old adelfo (17 Gennaio 2008)

è uno scatto di un fotografo molto famoso, Helmut Newton, che è uno dei miei preferiti essendo anche stato mio cliente...


----------



## Old adelfo (17 Gennaio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> [/u]
> 
> 
> aspetta e spera adelfo.


 

certo....sarà senz'altro un'utopia realizzarla ma se permetti la difenderò sempre come idea..


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> Ho visto, ora, che l'amministratore di questo forum, signor Giovanni, ha *CENSURATO* quanto scritto dal nick "Sterminatorr" nel tread "_Basta con l'ipocrisia!_". Intendo, qui, ringraziare mille volte l'amministratore, persona saggia, che ha colto, evidentemente, la gravità di quello scritto. Lo ringrazio a nome di *tutte* le persone che, in terra d'Israele, piangono i propri morti e i propri lutti. Palestinesi ed ebrei. Ebrei e palestinesi. Mai un uomo dovrebbe togliere la vita ad un altro uomo. Mai un uomo dovrebbe ridere sul sangue e sulla carne martoriata di un altro uomo. Oggi "Sterminatorr" è riuscito a farmi soffrire. Oggi, Giovanni, è riuscito a lenire, almeno un poco, le mie sofferenze.
> 
> Chensamurai


 
Chen, ti chiedo qualcosa di personale perchè mi va.


Hai perso Qualcuno in quel periodo?


----------



## Iago (17 Gennaio 2008)

*adelf...*



adelfo ha detto:


> è uno scatto di un fotografo molto famoso, Helmut Newton, che è uno dei miei preferiti essendo anche stato mio cliente...



ah ecco, (lo conosco bene!) allora le mie sono reminescenze di quando studiavo all'istituto d'arte e mi sentivo artista

...quella di cui parlo io è un mio scatto!

grazie per la delucidazione


----------



## Mari' (17 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ciao Adelfo,
> sai una cosa curiosa?
> hai un'avatar molto ma molto simile *ad una mia foto*...guarda è spaventoso quanto sono simili (Airforever l'ha vista all'epoca
> 
> ...


Ma no  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  mo vai in giro vestito da donna e con i tacchi alti?























   Pure Air l'ha vista ... per caso l'ha scattata Air?


----------



## Iago (17 Gennaio 2008)

*Marì*



Mari' ha detto:


> Ma no
> 
> 
> 
> ...



per legge le foto sono di proprietà di chi le scatta.


----------



## Mari' (17 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> per legge le foto sono di proprietà di chi le scatta.


Ovvio! Come le opere d'arte.


----------



## Old adelfo (17 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> per legge le foto sono di proprietà di chi le scatta.


 
non è esatto, sono di proprietà di chi ne acquista il diritto oppure di chi ha commissionato lo scatto pagandolo come concordato...naturalmente se nessuno acquista o commissiona sono di proprietà di chi le ha scattate


----------



## Iago (17 Gennaio 2008)

*adelf*



adelfo ha detto:


> non è esatto, sono di proprietà di chi ne acquista il diritto oppure di chi ha commissionato lo scatto pagandolo come concordato...naturalmente se nessuno acquista o commissiona *sono di proprietà di chi le ha scattate*



...ed è quello che ho scritto.


----------



## Old adelfo (17 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ...ed è quello che ho scritto.


scusa..ma tu hai scritto che sono0 di proprietà di chi le scatta e questa è un'imprecisione


----------



## Old adelfo (17 Gennaio 2008)

caro Fedifrago...consiglio senza alcun desiderio di polemizzare anche perchè sono sotto effetto antinfluenzale...leva dalla tua firma la frase che fa riferimento all'amicizia come commercio disinteressato fra simili....si può prestare a polemiche e cavilli adducendo come pretesto il concetto espresso del simile e di conseguenza del diverso...estremizziamolo in razzismo...anche se non era certo la volontà dell'immenso Goethe


----------



## Iago (17 Gennaio 2008)

*adelf...*



adelfo ha detto:


> scusa..ma tu hai scritto che sono0 di proprietà di chi le scatta e questa è un'imprecisione



...tu sei un'altro che vuole avere sempre ragione eh?


...e meno male che sono in italiano quelle  paroline...
benvenuto adelfo


----------



## Old adelfo (17 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ...tu sei un'altro che vuole avere sempre ragione eh?
> 
> 
> ...e meno male che sono in italiano quelle paroline...
> benvenuto adelfo


 
si...quando ce l'ho...ma mi pare che anche tu lo voglia visto che mi hai riscritto per averla...ma vorrei tutto questo con un sorriso...veramente...


----------



## Iago (17 Gennaio 2008)

*adelf*



adelfo ha detto:


> si...quando ce l'ho...ma mi pare che anche tu lo voglia visto che mi hai riscritto per averla...ma vorrei tutto questo con un sorriso...veramente...



cioè vuoi l'ultima parola?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	













dove ce l'hai la ragione? 
io non sono fotografo, scatto le foto e quindi sono mie per legge.
...mi sono spiegato?

cmq, c'hai ragione, ok??


----------



## Old Giusy (17 Gennaio 2008)

Adelfo ma sei tu quello nella foto sul profilo?


----------



## Old adelfo (17 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> cioè vuoi l'ultima parola??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
visto che continui a utilizzare la definizione "per legge" devo ripeterti che "per legge", materia che mi da sostentamento quotidiano, le fotografie sono di proprietà di chi le ha commissionate e pagate e solo in mancanza di ciò son di proprietà di chi le ha scattate...
si, ho ragione.....


----------



## Old adelfo (17 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Adelfo ma sei tu quello nella foto sul profilo?


 
si, sono io anche se si vede molto poco di me..


----------



## Iago (17 Gennaio 2008)

*avvocato...*



adelfo ha detto:


> visto che continui a utilizzare la definizione "per legge" devo ripeterti che "per legge", materia che mi da sostentamento quotidiano, le fotografie sono di proprietà di chi le ha commissionate e pagate e solo in mancanza di ciò son di proprietà di chi le ha scattate...
> si, ho ragione.....



c'hai ragione c'hai ragione


----------



## Old Giusy (17 Gennaio 2008)

adelfo ha detto:


> si, sono io anche se si vede molto poco di me..


Eh si, infatti....


----------



## Old adelfo (17 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> c'hai ragione c'hai ragione


 
grazie Jago...anche tu hai un po' ragione, solo un peccato d'imprecisione


----------



## Old adelfo (17 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Eh si, infatti....


 
ma vedo che in questo forum le persone non amano mostrarsi per quel che sono realmente...parlo dell'aspetto fisico.....


----------



## Iago (17 Gennaio 2008)

*adelf*



adelfo ha detto:


> grazie Jago...anche tu hai un po' ragione, solo un peccato d'imprecisione


ti sbagli...c'hai ragione solo tu


----------



## Old adelfo (17 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ti sbagli...c'hai ragione solo tu


 
adesso non stiamo a crear polemica su chi ha ragione....con simpatia


----------



## Old Giusy (17 Gennaio 2008)

adelfo ha detto:


> ma vedo che in questo forum le persone non amano mostrarsi per quel che sono realmente...parlo dell'aspetto fisico.....


Non saprei... sono scelte personali...


----------



## Old adelfo (17 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Non saprei... sono scelte personali...


 
certo, era solamente una constatazione la mia....


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Gennaio 2008)

adelfo ha detto:


> non è esatto, sono di proprietà di chi ne acquista il diritto oppure di chi ha commissionato lo scatto pagandolo come concordato...naturalmente se nessuno acquista o commissiona sono di proprietà di chi le ha scattate


falso. i negativi sono suoi per legge.
suoi del fotografo intendo...


----------



## Iago (17 Gennaio 2008)

*!!!*



Anna A ha detto:


> falso. i negativi sono suoi per legge.


----------



## MK (17 Gennaio 2008)

adelfo ha detto:


> ma vedo che in questo forum le persone non amano mostrarsi per quel che sono realmente...parlo dell'aspetto fisico.....


Siamo nel virtuale no? Si scrive non ci si scambia le foto... Poi certo tu che lo fai di lavoro sarai soprattutto interessato a quello.

ps hai ragione sul copy, ci vuole anche la liberatoria di chi fotografi però...


----------



## Old Giusy (17 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Siamo nel virtuale no? Si scrive non ci si scambia le foto... Poi certo tu che lo fai di lavoro sarai soprattutto interessato a quello.
> 
> ps hai ragione sul copy, ci vuole anche la liberatoria di chi fotografi però...


Magari la curiosità può portare successivamente ad uno scambio di fotografie, di comune accordo. La curiosità di conoscere il volto delle persone con cui si parla c'è. Poi ognuno la gestisce come crede.


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Gennaio 2008)

adelfo ha detto:


> ma vedo che in questo forum le persone non amano mostrarsi per quel che sono realmente...parlo dell'aspetto fisico.....


mentre tu sì?
tiremm innanz, va...


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Gennaio 2008)

adelfo ha detto:


> ma vedo che in questo forum le persone non amano mostrarsi per quel che sono realmente...parlo dell'aspetto fisico.....


 
Adelfo, mostrarsi fisicamente per cio' che si è realmente fisicamente, non aggiunge e non toglie NULLA, alla volontà di confrontarsi sulle opinioni, sui pensieri, su quello che ci caratterizza a mio parere in maniera assai piu' interessante e stimolante.


Se desidero pubblicizzare la mia immagine, come ho fatto, alcune volte in privato, non significa che sono falsa o non reale, ma è una scelta, con preciso significato.


----------



## Old adelfo (17 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> falso. i negativi sono suoi per legge.
> suoi del fotografo intendo...


 
mi dispiace legger qualcuno che vuole alimentare un'inutile discussione...i negativi sono del fotografo se il fotografo vendo l'utilizzo dell'immagine per un periodo limitato nel tempo; diventano proprietà di chi li ha commissionati se il fotografo, concordando un compenso definitivo, viene pagato per il suo lavoro. Attualmente parlare di negativi è anacronistico, vi sono i files, ma la sostanza non cambia. Se io acquisto sono miei, se non acquisto rimangono del fotografo. Per supporto a tutto ciò vorrei dire che ho sostenuto 4 cause proprio relative alla proprietà dei negativi o files e le ho vinte, senza meriti speciali , tutte. A dimostrazione di ciò vi sono le agenzie fotografiche che pagano i fotografi e che sono di conseguenza prop'rietarie a tutti gli effetti degli scatti fatti.


----------



## Old adelfo (17 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Siamo nel virtuale no? Si scrive non ci si scambia le foto... Poi certo tu che lo fai di lavoro sarai soprattutto interessato a quello.
> 
> ps hai ragione sul copy, ci vuole anche la liberatoria di chi fotografi però...


certo, oppure il contratto di acquisto sottoscritto dalle due parti


----------



## Old adelfo (17 Gennaio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Adelfo, mostrarsi fisicamente per cio' che si è realmente fisicamente, non aggiunge e non toglie NULLA, alla volontà di confrontarsi sulle opinioni, sui pensieri, su quello che ci caratterizza a mio parere in maniera assai piu' interessante e stimolante.
> 
> 
> Se desidero pubblicizzare la mia immagine, come ho fatto, alcune volte in privato, non significa che sono falsa o non reale, ma è una scelta, con preciso significato.


 
ripeto, la mia non era assolutamente una critica ma solamente una constatazione...mi lasciate almeno constatare la realtà oppure non posso neppure quello??


----------



## Old Giusy (17 Gennaio 2008)

Adelfo, quindi sei un avvocato con la passione della fotografia?
Mi ricordi un mio amico avvocato, con la stessa passione...


----------



## Lettrice (17 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> QUA VIGE 2 PESI E 2 MISURE LETTRI' ... HAI POCA MEMORIA MIABELLA


Sai c'ho tentato... ma "*il Vesuvio e l'Etna come strumenti di pulizia sociale*" non e' stato considerato razzismo... cosa sara' mi chiedo io?


----------



## Iago (17 Gennaio 2008)

*adelf*



adelfo ha detto:


> mi dispiace legger qualcuno che vuole alimentare un'inutile discussione...i negativi sono del fotografo se il fotografo vendo l'utilizzo dell'immagine per un periodo limitato nel tempo; diventano proprietà di chi li ha commissionati se il fotografo, concordando un compenso definitivo, viene pagato per il suo lavoro. Attualmente parlare di negativi è anacronistico, vi sono i files, ma la sostanza non cambia. Se io acquisto sono miei, se non acquisto rimangono del fotografo. Per supporto a tutto ciò vorrei dire che ho sostenuto 4 cause proprio relative alla proprietà dei negativi o files e le ho vinte, senza meriti speciali , tutte. A dimostrazione di ciò vi sono le agenzie fotografiche che pagano i fotografi e che sono di conseguenza prop'rietarie a tutti gli effetti degli scatti fatti.



senti avvocato, sei venuto a puntualizzare (ribadendo quello che avevo già scritto io) ad una mia risposta a Marì che fraintedeva (scherzosamente) sulla frase "mia foto" ironizzando sul fatto che andassi in giro con calze e giarrettiera

...quindi fuori luogo sono le tue osservazioni, perchè ti vuoi riferire obbligatoriamente alle regolamentazioni da applicare ai fotografi professionisti, invece si parlava di proprietà relative agli scatti della gente comune

okkei??


----------



## Minerva (17 Gennaio 2008)

adelfo ha detto:


> mi dispiace legger qualcuno che vuole alimentare un'inutile discussione...i negativi sono del fotografo se il fotografo vendo l'utilizzo dell'immagine per un periodo limitato nel tempo; diventano proprietà di chi li ha commissionati se il fotografo, concordando un compenso definitivo, viene pagato per il suo lavoro. Attualmente parlare di negativi è anacronistico, vi sono i files, ma la sostanza non cambia. Se io acquisto sono miei, se non acquisto rimangono del fotografo. Per supporto a tutto ciò vorrei dire che ho sostenuto 4 cause proprio relative alla proprietà dei negativi o files e le ho vinte, senza meriti speciali , tutte. A dimostrazione di ciò vi sono le agenzie fotografiche che pagano i fotografi e che sono di conseguenza prop'rietarie a tutti gli effetti degli scatti fatti.


se le foto possono considerarsi "artistiche "scaturite cioè da ingegno e arte il fotografo usufruisce del diritto d'autore.


----------



## Iago (17 Gennaio 2008)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Sai c'ho tentato... ma "*il Vesuvio e l'Etna come strumenti di pulizia sociale*" non e' stato considerato razzismo... cosa sara' mi chiedo io?



potrebbe pensarla allo stesso modo???


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Gennaio 2008)

adelfo ha detto:


> mi dispiace legger qualcuno che vuole alimentare un'inutile discussione...i negativi sono del fotografo se il fotografo vendo l'utilizzo dell'immagine per un periodo limitato nel tempo; diventano proprietà di chi li ha commissionati se il fotografo, concordando un compenso definitivo, viene pagato per il suo lavoro. Attualmente parlare di negativi è anacronistico, vi sono i files, ma la sostanza non cambia. Se io acquisto sono miei, se non acquisto rimangono del fotografo. Per supporto a tutto ciò vorrei dire che ho sostenuto 4 cause proprio relative alla proprietà dei negativi o files e le ho vinte, senza meriti speciali , tutte. A dimostrazione di ciò vi sono le agenzie fotografiche che pagano i fotografi e che sono di conseguenza prop'rietarie a tutti gli effetti degli scatti fatti.


no. 
vorrei proprio sapere l'organo di giudizio che ha sentenziato il tal modo in tuo favore... qual è...
perché c'è di che discuterne.Ad ogni buon conto, anche la Corte di Cassazione si e' pronunciata in tal senso, 
con sentenza del 28/6/1980 n. 4094:
*la proprieta' dei negativi di ritratto e di cerimonie come matrimonio e simili e' del fotografo, e non del committente.*

Suprema corte di Cassazione civile, 
sez I, 28/06/1980 n. 4094, 
reperibile - fra gli altri - in Giust. civ. Mass. 1980, fasc. 6. Foro it. 1980, I, 
2121, Giust. civ. 1980, I, 2101, 
che recita:
"Nell'ipotesi di ritratto fotografico eseguito su commissione,
regolata dall'art. 98, I. 22 aprile 1941 n. 633 sul diritto d'autore, 
il committente,
diversamente da quanto stabilito dall'art. 88 comma 3 di detta legge per le fotografie di cose in suo possesso,
non acquista il diritto esclusivo di utilizzazione della fotografia, il quale rimane al fotografo, 
pur concorrendo con quello della persona fotografata o dei suoi aventi causa
di pubblicare e riprodurre liberamente la fotografia medesima,
salvo il pagamento al fotografo di un equo corrispettivo 
nel caso che la utilizzino commercialmente.

Nell'ipotesi indicata, pertanto, ove manchi un diverso patto, 
deve ritenersi che il fotografo conserva la proprieta' del negativo
e non e' tenuto a consegnarlo al committente."

Tuttavia, dato che gli sposi (o le persone ritratte) conservano la facolta' di usare tali immagini, 
esiste anche in capo a loro un diritto a usare tali originali.

Questo significa che gli originali del matrimonio - in assenza di patti scritti -
restano correttamente al fotografo (vedi sopra), 
il quale, tuttavia, su richiesta E DIETRO PAGAMENTO deve consegnare gli originali agli sposi che li vogliano riscattare. 

Dal canto loro, gli sposi NON hanno titolo per pretendere tali originali
(o i files) senza pagare un apposito e congruo compenso.


----------



## Minerva (17 Gennaio 2008)

*In ogni caso, nel momento in cui il fotografo realizza le proprie immagini, è pienamente titolare di tutti i diritti, sia economici che morali. *
*In seguito, anche subito dopo, può tuttavia decidere di vendere ad altri tutti questi diritti, o parte di essi. Tale cessione può tuttavia avvenire anche per imperizia, nel caso siano stati mal descritti gli elementi di cessione.*
*Ciò che determina quale parte di questi diritti vengono ceduti al cliente sono - appunto - gli accordi col cliente stesso. Dato che è difficile ricostruire accordi solo verbali, ne consegue che risulta ceduto al cliente quel diritto che viene indicato per iscritto nel preventivo, nella corrispondenza, nel buono di consegna o, al limite in fattura*


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Gennaio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> se le foto possono considerarsi "artistiche "scaturite cioè da ingegno e arte il fotografo usufruisce del diritto d'autore.


già...


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Gennaio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> *In ogni caso, nel momento in cui il fotografo realizza le proprie immagini, è pienamente titolare di tutti i diritti, sia economici che morali. *
> *In seguito, anche subito dopo, può tuttavia decidere di vendere ad altri tutti questi diritti, o parte di essi. Tale cessione può tuttavia avvenire anche per imperizia, nel caso siano stati mal descritti gli elementi di cessione.*
> *Ciò che determina quale parte di questi diritti vengono ceduti al cliente sono - appunto - gli accordi col cliente stesso. Dato che è difficile ricostruire accordi solo verbali, ne consegue che risulta ceduto al cliente quel diritto che viene indicato per iscritto nel preventivo, nella corrispondenza, nel buono di consegna o, al limite in fattura*


appunto!


----------



## Iago (17 Gennaio 2008)

*!!!*

buon appetito adelfo


----------



## Lettrice (17 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> ho segnalato questo post all'admin offensivo.



Ma perche' sei stata tu a dire che sei razzista...


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> ho segnalato questo post all'admin offensivo.


bella figata... secondo me avresti fatto meglio a chiedere all'admin che cancellasse quello che hai scritto tu riguardo ai meridionali.
e adesso voglio proprio vedere se admin ti darà retta... perché son cose mica da niente, sai?
voglio proprio vedere..


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Cat segnala questo:
> 
> MA VAFFANCULO VAI!!!!


----------



## Old Cat (17 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> bella figata... secondo me avresti fatto meglio a chiedere all'admin che cancellasse quello che hai scritto tu riguardo ai meridionali.
> e adesso voglio proprio vedere se admin ti darà retta... perché son cose mica da niente, sai?
> voglio proprio vedere..


 





  anna, sei sempre molto comica


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> post segnalato all'admin come offensivo.


Cat, ma davvero... evita che ci fai più bella figura...


----------



## Old Cat (17 Gennaio 2008)

*Anna*

la dd......o......s.....


è pronta. prego.


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> anna, sei sempre molto comica


già... ma vedi, io non sento la necessità di essere razzista verso nessuno, forse sta in questo la mia comicità.
la tua invece è tristezza di quella brutta.


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> la dd......o......s.....
> 
> 
> è pronta. prego.


what'r u tolk about?


----------



## Old Cat (17 Gennaio 2008)

*Anna*


----------



## Old Cat (17 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> what ar u tolk about?


 
prego la....dd....o...s...


è pronta.


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> prego la....dd....o...s...
> 
> 
> è pronta.


 
sei suonata più di me... il ché è tutto dire...


----------



## Old Cat (17 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> sei suonata più di me... il ché è tutto dire...


 













  madonna mia, veramente??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  forte


----------



## Old adelfo (17 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Adelfo, quindi sei un avvocato con la passione della fotografia?
> Mi ricordi un mio amico avvocato, con la stessa passione...


 
sono avvocato specializzato in contratti internazionali e i miei principali clienti sono autori ed editori, per questo mi sono permesso di intervenire ma, a quanto pare, c'è qualcuno che ne vuol sapere maggiormente citando casi e usando il copia/incolla....non voglio polemizzare e lo avevo premesso ma a quanto pare ci son persone che non vivono che per questo...mi dispiace io son differente!
Volete tenervi la ragione...tenetevela, a me non può interessare di meno, volevo solamente portare nel forum le mie esperienze personali. Una buona serata a tutti...

Ho anche la passione per la fotografia avendo la fortuna di aver avuto e avere come mie clienti famosi fotografi dei quali ho ammirato la creatività...


----------



## Old Cat (17 Gennaio 2008)

*mi sbilancio col figo*



adelfo ha detto:


> sono avvocato specializzato in contratti internazionali e i miei principali clienti sono autori ed editori, per questo mi sono permesso di intervenire ma, a quanto pare, c'è qualcuno che ne vuol sapere maggiormente citando casi e usando il copia/incolla....non voglio polemizzare e lo avevo premesso ma a quanto pare ci son persone che non vivono che per questo...mi dispiace io son differente!
> Volete tenervi la ragione...tenetevela, a me non può interessare di meno, volevo solamente portare nel forum le mie esperienze personali. Una buona serata a tutti...
> 
> Ho anche la passione per la fotografia avendo la fortuna di aver avuto e avere come mie clienti famosi fotografi dei quali ho ammirato la creatività...


 
ciao tesoro, tutto bene con la febbre?


----------



## Old Giusy (17 Gennaio 2008)

Buona serata a te, Adelfo!


----------



## Old adelfo (17 Gennaio 2008)

con piacere leggo messaggi che non son solo polemiche sterili....e mi fan caldo in questa giornata da influenzato...


----------



## Old Cat (17 Gennaio 2008)

adelfo ha detto:


> con piacere leggo messaggi che non son solo polemiche sterili....e mi fan caldo in questa giornata da influenzato...


 

si è abbassata o sempre a 38?


----------



## Old Giusy (17 Gennaio 2008)

adelfo ha detto:


> con piacere leggo messaggi che non son solo polemiche sterili....e mi fan caldo in questa giornata da influenzato...


Riprenditi presto allora!


----------



## Old adelfo (17 Gennaio 2008)

al momento mi attesto sui 38,2 ma sto facendo il possibile per migliorarmi...vorrei raggiungere i 37 per domattina....


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Gennaio 2008)

adelfo ha detto:


> sono avvocato specializzato in contratti internazionali e i miei principali clienti sono autori ed editori, per questo mi sono permesso di intervenire ma, a quanto pare, c'è qualcuno che ne vuol sapere maggiormente citando casi e usando il copia/incolla....non voglio polemizzare e lo avevo premesso ma a quanto pare ci son persone che non vivono che per questo...mi dispiace io son differente!
> Volete tenervi la ragione...tenetevela, a me non può interessare di meno, volevo solamente portare nel forum le mie esperienze personali. Una buona serata a tutti...
> 
> Ho anche la passione per la fotografia avendo la fortuna di aver avuto e avere come mie clienti famosi fotografi dei quali ho ammirato la creatività...


il fatto è che non è che voglio tenermi la ragione: ce la ho.
e se sei avvocato dovresti anche dirmi grazie, giacché ti ho privato di dire castronaggini a qualche tuo ipotetico cliente..
dura lex, sed lex.


----------



## Old Cat (17 Gennaio 2008)

adelfo ha detto:


> al momento mi attesto sui 38,2 ma sto facendo il possibile per migliorarmi...vorrei raggiungere i 37 per domattina....


 
rimedio della nonna dopo un'aspirina.

p.s. miele di Bassano nel latte caldo mi raccomando.


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (17 Gennaio 2008)

adelfo ha detto:


> Volete tenervi la ragione...tenetevela, a me non può interessare di meno, volevo solamente portare nel forum le mie esperienze personali. Una buona serata a tutti...


tu hai capito tutto della vita.  )))))


----------



## Old adelfo (17 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> il fatto è che non è che voglio tenermi la ragione: ce la ho.
> e se sei avvocato dovresti anche dirmi grazie, giacché ti ho privato di dire castronaggini a qualche tuo ipotetico cliente..
> dura lex, sed lex.


 
grazie...ti manderò i miei clienti però tu mi riconoscerai una percentuale...giusto??!! alte però....visto che mi pagano bene per le mie..."castronaggini"...e sono talmente bravo a venderle che i giudici mi dan pure ragione....domandina...ina...ina....sei avvocato???ah...ah...ah


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Gennaio 2008)

adelfo ha detto:


> grazie...ti manderò i miei clienti però tu mi riconoscerai una percentuale...giusto??!! alte però....visto che mi pagano bene per le mie..."castronaggini"...e sono talmente bravo a venderle che i giudici mi dan pure ragione....domandina...ina...ina....sei avvocato???ah...ah...ah


se tu sei un avvocato................... Mastella è comunista e il papa con domani dice al mondo che il condom non è peccato.
ma vai, ma vai...


----------



## Old adelfo (17 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> il fatto è che non è che voglio tenermi la ragione: ce la ho.
> e se sei avvocato dovresti anche dirmi grazie, giacché ti ho privato di dire castronaggini a qualche tuo ipotetico cliente..
> dura lex, sed lex.


 
questo per chiudere definitivamente qualunque discussione presente e futura con te....invito tutti a consultare la fonte della sapienza esibita...www.fotografi.org/proprieta_dei_negativi.htm
invitandoti a rileggere meglio il testo da te copiato ti invito a evitare prossime figuracce dovute a chi è ignorante e vuol vendersi da sapiente....
fine...non leggerò più alcun post tuo e di conseguenza mai vi risponderò per evitare ulteriore inutile perdita di tempo, mio, prezioso sicuramente più del tuo...


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Gennaio 2008)

adelfo ha detto:


> questo per chiudere definitivamente qualunque discussione presente e futura con te....invito tutti a consultare la fonte della sapienza esibita...www.fotografi.org/proprieta_dei_negativi.htm
> invitandoti a rileggere meglio il testo da te copiato ti invito a evitare prossime figuracce dovute a chi è ignorante e vuol vendersi da sapiente....
> fine...non leggerò più alcun post tuo e di conseguenza mai vi risponderò per evitare ulteriore inutile perdita di tempo, mio, prezioso sicuramente più del tuo...


e me sa che te conviene...
e nun cercà nell'etere, a posteriore, quello che già dovevi sapè.
vai, vai...


----------



## Mari' (17 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> e me sa che te conviene...
> e nun cercà nell'etere, a posteriore, quello che già dovevi sapè.
> vai, vai...


Ma dddai Anna ... c'ha ragione


----------



## Minerva (17 Gennaio 2008)

adelfo ha detto:


> questo per chiudere definitivamente qualunque discussione presente e futura con te....invito tutti a consultare la fonte della sapienza esibita...www.fotografi.org/proprieta_dei_negativi.htm
> invitandoti a rileggere meglio il testo da te copiato ti invito a evitare prossime figuracce dovute a chi è ignorante e vuol vendersi da sapiente....
> fine...non leggerò più alcun post tuo e di conseguenza mai vi risponderò per evitare ulteriore inutile perdita di tempo, mio, prezioso sicuramente più del tuo...


rispondi a me, allora_
ho uno studio fotografico e questo è il mio pane quotidiano.


----------



## Old adelfo (17 Gennaio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> rispondi a me, allora_
> ho uno studio fotografico e questo è il mio pane quotidiano.


adesso vi saluto perchè sono influenzato e vorrei andare sotto le coperte...mi fa piacere che tu abbia uno studio fotografico e che sia il tuo pane quotidiano...ripeto il concetto: i negativi, o i files, sono di tua proprietà se non vengono comperati e pagati da chi ti ha commissionato il lavoro oppure ne è semplicemente interessato. Ho semplicemente citato il caso di agenzie fotografiche che pagano i fotografi per il lavoro fatto e diventano proprietarie dello stesso. Andando in grande la Magnum fondata dal mitico Capa è proprietaria di moltissimi scatti fatti dai più celebri fotografi che sono riusciti ad entrare in questa forma "cooperativa". Altro esempio, mio cliente editore tedesco Taschen, penso conosciuto anche da te, è proprietario di alcuni scatti e altri no....semplicemente quelli acquistati in via definitiva e quelli invece in via temporanea.


----------



## Lettrice (17 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Se ci si deve indignare e si deve censurare ora, perchè non lo si è fatto anche quando chen sfotteva extracomunitari e persone ai margini della società?
> 
> Solo perchè il buon chen non ha avuto nessuno vicino che si è sparato per aver perso il lavoro e per non riuscire più a dar da mangiare alla sua famiglia? O qualcuna che è morta ammazzata mentre si doveva prostituire per tirare avanti?
> 
> ...


Guarda io non ne avrei censurato manco uno... ho letto le cazzate di Cat e ho risposto... quando e' stato aperto questo thread mi e' sembrato un attimo "di parte" censurare Sterminator e lasciare incensurato l'altro... cosi' come e' stato lasciato incensurato Chen... Io non ho chiesto per prima nessuna censura... ma o tutti o nessuno visto che i giudizi sono completamente arditrari... 

Poi credo che la situazione ora sia ben diversa... qui non e' piu' un singolo e' diventata una coalizione... ancora, nel caso in cui tu non te ne sia accorto diedi battaglia... persa perche' la maggioranza pare contraria ora come un anno fa...

Che vuoi che ti dica... io faccio il mio se qualcosa mi disturba rispondo... ma non mi sento minimamente responsabile del male... anzi mi pare di contrastarlo abbastanza apertamente... e l'altro male di cui tu non ti sei tanto preoccupato all'ingresso... venne identificato solo da me e un altro utente...e si sta rivelando il male peggiore...

Mi spiace leggerti ancora cosi' rancoroso ma non lo ritengo un problema mio


----------



## @lex (17 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> what'r u tolk about?


anna non farci caso. e poi dovresti saperlo che essa se ne intende...... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





non c'è limite all'indecenza purtroppo.....

ciao....


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Gennaio 2008)

ringrazio pure io, pubblicamente, l'amministratore di questo forum.


Per motivi meno nobbbili naturalmont


----------



## Mari' (17 Gennaio 2008)

IO NON RINGRAZIO NESSUNO ... TROPPE COSE STRANE E TROPPI IMBROGLI IN QUESTO FORUM.


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Gennaio 2008)

il mio intervont aveva il tono ironic.

in fondo delle scelte che non mi appartengono me ne impippo.


----------



## Mari' (17 Gennaio 2008)

Il mio intervento era diretto ai contatori che girano a coppola di carzo

quindi riguardava un problema tecnico ... sara' colpa dell'enel?!


MAH!


BOH!


Anche il contatore ha le sue preferenze.



PS da un'attenta osservatrice, ho osservato con molta attenzione ... conosco i numeri e so fare i conti ... e i conti non tornano, fanno a cazzotti.

PPS so pazza, ma non sono scema, sia chiaro.


----------



## Old Mab (17 Gennaio 2008)

sapete cosa?
perdo colpi.. molte frecciate non le capisco più. 
tristess!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Il mio intervento era diretto ai contatori che girano a coppola di carzo
> 
> quindi riguardava un problema tecnico ... sara' colpa dell'enel?!
> 
> ...





Mab ha detto:


> sapete cosa?
> perdo colpi.. molte frecciate non le capisco più.
> tristess!


Non ho capito niente neanch'io


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Gennaio 2008)

Mab ha detto:


> sapete cosa?
> perdo colpi.. molte frecciate non le capisco più.
> tristess!


 
Mab, ne perdo anche io di colpi...non ci fare caso...non c'è molto di interessante da capire. almeno su quello che ironizzo io.

Notte notte a tutti.


----------



## @lex (17 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non ho capito niente neanch'io


fidati di un cretino P/R, non c'è nulla da capire....


----------



## @lex (17 Gennaio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Mab, ne perdo anche io di colpi...non ci fare caso...non c'è molto di interessante da capire. almeno su quello che ironizzo io.
> 
> Notte notte a tutti.


notte micio


----------



## Mari' (18 Gennaio 2008)

*Della serie: non lo chiami, ne lo nomini, e sta sempre tra i piedi, prezzemolino.*

Ragazze calma ... nessuna frecciata (sinceramente), solo dei calcoli su chi leggeva, interveniva  = risposte e visite, e i conti non tornavano,  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  tutto qua.

Nessun problema, vi assicuro ... solo curiosita' mie.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Comunque non ci ho capito manco io un tubo.

Buonanotte bimbe.


----------



## Iago (18 Gennaio 2008)

*ahahhahhah*



Mari' ha detto:


> Ragazze calma ... nessuna frecciata (sinceramente), solo dei calcoli su chi leggeva, interveniva  = risposte e visite, e i conti non tornavano,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e mo ti tornano i conti??

...sempre OGM sei....


































notte notte


----------



## Mari' (18 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> e mo ti tornano i conti??
> 
> ...sempre OGM sei....
> 
> ...



NO, non mi tornano ... ma lascio correre  

	
	
		
		
	


	





















Sogni d'oro Iago.


----------



## Iago (18 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> NO, non mi tornano ... ma lascio correre
> 
> 
> 
> ...


già vai a letto?

e che è...c'hai sonno??


----------



## Mari' (18 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> già vai a letto?
> 
> e che è...c'hai sonno??


No, sto aspettando a Mab che posta.


----------



## Iago (18 Gennaio 2008)

*Maria*

...conosco un sito di giochi: battaglia navale, tressette, dama scacchi, sudoku, scopa, scopone ecc

...vogliamo andare un pò?


----------



## Mari' (18 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ...conosco un sito di giochi: battaglia navale, tressette, dama scacchi, sudoku, scopa, scopone ecc
> 
> ...vogliamo andare un pò?


Nooooooo ... mi viene il sonno poi  

	
	
		
		
	


	





















meglio rimbambirsi davanti alla TV


----------



## Mari' (18 Gennaio 2008)

UE' ... e' la prima volta che mi chiami Maria ... che suono strano


----------



## Iago (18 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> UE' ... e' la prima volta che mi chiami Maria ... che suono strano




AHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH



Maria, Mab si sarà addurmut (però stai sempre a investigare...)


----------



## Mari' (18 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> 
> 
> 
> Maria, Mab si sarà addurmut (però stai sempre a investigare...)



Gia', son Nero Wolfe io ... la differenza e' che io la mia curiosita' ne faccio pubblico dominio ... sapessi quanti/e che "coglio" sul fatto


----------



## Mari' (18 Gennaio 2008)

Cia' Iago, cio berimm riman


----------



## Old Mab (18 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ragazze calma ... nessuna frecciata (sinceramente), solo dei calcoli su chi leggeva, interveniva = risposte e visite, e i conti non tornavano,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Marì, buonanotte a te.
faccio una riflessione, non polemica (parto da te, ma è più per un clima generale), che non vuole infilarsi in questi gineprai che nemmeno comprendo però..
che te frega di fare calcoli! io li aborro i calcoli. non li faccio neanche quando mi pagano per farli, uso la calcolatrice o schiavizzo altri, figurati se li faccio gratis!
...a parte le cavolate.......
Credo che tutti siano entrati qui per uno scopo: sfogarsi, chiedere consiglio, confrontarsi, trovare uno spunto, ecc. Credo anche che molti siano rimasti qui per un motivo: interesse per l'argomento, voglia di aiutare gli altri, la consapevolezza che fa bene non smettere di aiutare se stessi, un percorso da fare, risposte da trovare ecc.
Non è che qui, tornando al ginepraio, ognuno ha perso di vista cosa stava cercando?..
mi sono svegliata alle 6:15 stamani.. sono a pezzi. vado che è meglio, buonanotte e sogni belli a chi è rimasto fino a quest'ora, se c'è qualcuno.

ps= a scanso di equivoci.. non sono riuscita a leggere per intero la discussione "incriminata" dove qualcuno è stato censurato, lo ammetto che dopo un pochino mi sono arresa.


----------



## Iago (18 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Gia', son Nero Wolfe io ... la differenza e' che io la mia curiosita' ne faccio pubblico dominio ... sapessi quanti/e che "coglio" sul fatto



intanto Mab si è inibito o inibita...

vado anch'io, 
buonanotte


----------



## Old Mab (18 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> 
> 
> 
> Maria, Mab si sarà addurmut (però stai sempre a investigare...)


 
sì.. ci sei vicino...crollo


----------



## Iago (18 Gennaio 2008)

*eh bè...*



Mab ha detto:


> sì.. ci sei vicino...crollo



buonanotte Mab


----------



## Old Mab (18 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> intanto Mab si è inibito o inibita...
> 
> vado anch'io,
> buonanotte


 
femmina... credo. ma te lo dico domani dopo la lavata mattutina.


----------



## Old Mab (18 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> buonanotte Mab


 
Notte mr Iago.


----------



## Iago (18 Gennaio 2008)

*elamadonna...*



Mab ha detto:


> femmina... credo. ma te lo dico domani dopo la lavata mattutina.



addirittura!!!

..sogni d'oro!


----------



## Mari' (18 Gennaio 2008)

Mab ha detto:


> Marì, buonanotte a te.
> faccio una riflessione, non polemica (parto da te, ma è più per un clima generale), che non vuole infilarsi in questi gineprai che nemmeno comprendo però..
> che te frega di fare calcoli! io li aborro i calcoli. non li faccio neanche quando mi pagano per farli, uso la calcolatrice o schiavizzo altri, figurati se li faccio gratis!
> ...a parte le cavolate.......
> ...


A parte tutte le polemiche, sono d'accordo con te ... ognuno ha i suoi motivi per stare qua dentro, cerca aiuto, o da aiuto ... poi sono una curiosona che non sai, peggio di un gatto ... il tempo non mi manca e mi piace conoscere gente nuova e discutere di tutto.

Mab, pensa alla salute che e' meglio.

Buonanotte!


----------



## Mari' (18 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> addirittura!!!
> 
> ..sogni d'oro!


Ma i sogni non costano niente.


Ciao ragazzi a domani


----------



## Old Mab (18 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> A parte tutte le polemiche, sono d'accordo con te ... ognuno ha i suoi motivi per stare qua dentro, cerca aiuto, o da aiuto ... poi sono una curiosona che non sai, peggio di un gatto ... il tempo non mi manca e mi piace conoscere gente nuova e discutere di tutto.
> 
> Mab, pensa alla salute che e' meglio.
> 
> Buonanotte!


 
no Marì.. penso a dormire che è ancora meglio.

andiamo a dormì va..
a domani!
(presumo)


----------



## dererumnatura (18 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Se ci si deve indignare e si deve censurare ora, perchè non lo si è fatto anche quando chen sfotteva extracomunitari e persone ai margini della società?
> 
> Solo perchè il buon chen non ha avuto nessuno vicino che si è sparato per aver perso il lavoro e per non riuscire più a dar da mangiare alla sua famiglia? O qualcuna che è morta ammazzata mentre si doveva prostituire per tirare avanti?
> 
> ...


Mi dispiace ma non sono d'accordo.Bisogna CONTINUARE AD INDIGNARSI SEMPRE.Non è di certo perchè Admin a volte ti ascolta ed altre no che smetterò di chiedere che certe INDECENZE NON vengano lasciate passare.
MI RIFIUTO CATEGORICAMENTE di non provare almeno a far capire che qui sentro non siamo tutti come chi ha più volte dimostrato di non sapere cosa sia il limite della civiltà.
Se poi chi gestisce il forum ed ha il potere di intervenire non lo fa o lo fa solo in base a SUO personale discernimento..non è problama mi meglio me ne Dispiaccio profondamente ma non è più in mio potere.IO almeno ci ho provato!!E sono ben contenta che almeno una volta sia andata BENE!
Chi è causa del suo male scrivi???Non è mica in discussione la sensibilità di Chen qui!!!Qui è in ballo il buon senso comune!!!
E' come se tu dicessi: e va bene...non siete riusciti a tacciare Chen ora beccatevi tutte le schifezze che vomitano gli altri.O tutti o nessuno.Mi viene allora da chiedermi se ti interessa davvero il motivo per cui ti sei sentito non ascoltato in passato o se ciò che ti brucia è il fatto di non aver ottenuto ciò che volevi...indipendentemente dalla CAUSA.
Io invece dico NO!Se non ci siamo riusciti una volta non è detto che non ci riusciremo ancora.Ad ogni modo ribadisco...io MI RIFIUTO Di ADEGUARMI all'INDIFFERENZA.Altro che sceneggiate...

Saluti..


----------



## Nobody (18 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> *Guarda io non ne avrei censurato manco uno*... ho letto le cazzate di Cat e ho risposto... quando e' stato aperto questo thread mi e' sembrato un attimo "di parte" censurare Sterminator e lasciare incensurato l'altro... cosi' come e' stato lasciato incensurato Chen... Io non ho chiesto per prima nessuna censura... ma o tutti o nessuno visto che i giudizi sono completamente arditrari...
> 
> Poi credo che la situazione ora sia ben diversa... qui non e' piu' un singolo e' diventata una coalizione... ancora, nel caso in cui tu non te ne sia accorto diedi battaglia... persa perche' la maggioranza pare contraria ora come un anno fa...
> 
> ...


Concordo. Ognuno si assume la responsabilità di ciò che dice, ma sono da sempre contrario alla censura. Perchè, inevitabilmente, non può che essere di parte...anche nei rarissimi casi nei quali si sforza di non esserlo.
La censura è il rifugio delle menti immature.


----------



## dererumnatura (18 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Concordo. Ognuno si assume la responsabilità di ciò che dice, ma sono da sempre contrario alla censura. Perchè, inevitabilmente, non può che essere di parte...anche nei rarissimi casi nei quali si sforza di non esserlo.
> La censura è il rifugio delle menti immature.


 
E' arrivato il maturo della situazione


----------



## Nobody (18 Gennaio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> E' arrivato il maturo della situazione


Che osservazione idiota...da te davvero non me l'aspettavo. Vabbè, si sbaglia...
Entra nel merito, invece di insultare.


----------



## Iago (18 Gennaio 2008)

*!!!*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Concordo. Ognuno si assume la responsabilità di ciò che dice, ma sono da sempre contrario alla censura. Perchè, inevitabilmente, non può che essere di parte...anche nei rarissimi casi nei quali si sforza di non esserlo.
> La censura è il rifugio delle menti immature.



Quoto.


----------



## dererumnatura (18 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Che osservazione idiota...da te davvero non me l'aspettavo. Vabbè, si sbaglia...
> Entra nel merito, invece di insultare.


Entro nel merito
Se io ciedo di censurare e tu mi dai dell'immatura sono io che mi sento insultata.Sono entrata nel merito.E piantala di ergerti a so tutto io..che palle.....


----------



## Nobody (18 Gennaio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Entro nel merito
> Se io ciedo di censurare e tu mi dai dell'immatura sono io che mi sento insultata.Sono entrata nel merito.E piantala di ergerti a so tutto io..che palle.....


La censura è da immaturi. Chi la chiede, potrebbe sbagliare a farlo senza per questo esserlo. Sei tu che hai una bella codona di paglia, e ti iscrivi nel gruppo. Se solo ci rifletti...
Io mi ergo una beata fava...scrivo quello che penso. E non so tutto, anzi so davvero poco. Sei tu che sei evidentemente afflitta da un complesso di inferiorità...


----------



## dererumnatura (18 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> La censura è da immaturi. Chi la chiede, potrebbe sbagliare a farlo senza per questo esserlo. Sei tu che hai una bella codona di paglia, e ti iscrivi nel gruppo. Se solo ci rifletti...
> Io mi ergo una beata fava...scrivo quello che penso. E non so tutto, anzi so davvero poco. Sei tu che sei evidentemente afflitta da un complesso di inferiorità...


Ti stai autodefinendo.Piantiamola qui.
Non è la prima volta nè l'ultima che dissentiamo..evidentemente abbiamo sensibilità diverse.

bye


----------



## Nobody (18 Gennaio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Ti stai autodefinendo.


Certo certo...contenta te. Insulta meno, in ogni caso. E chiudiamola qui, è meglio.


----------



## dererumnatura (18 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Certo certo...contenta te. Insulta meno, in ogni caso. E chiudiamola qui, è meglio.


Sei capace solo di accusare gli altri
Fatti un bell'esame di coscienza.Io non insulto per definizione.Rispondo alle provocazioni.Ma non sempre..infatti ora la pianto.


----------



## Nobody (18 Gennaio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Sei capace solo di accusare gli altri
> Fatti un bell'esame di coscienza.Io non insulto per definizione.Rispondo alle provocazioni.Ma non sempre..infatti ora la pianto.


Ho quotato lettrice dicendomi contrario alla censura, e sei intervenuta tu con un intervento da presa per il culo...basta leggere. Ti sei dimostrata faziosa e maleducata. Non è vero che rispondi e basta.  Lanci il sasso e nascondi la mano.


----------



## dererumnatura (18 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ho quotato lettrice dicendomi contrario alla censura, e sei intervenuta tu con un intervento da presa per il culo...basta leggere. Ti sei dimostrata faziosa e maleducata. Non è vero che rispondi e basta. Lanci il sasso e nascondi la mano.


 
secondo te sono scema?hai letto prima il mio thread...in cui chiedevo censura...e non sei intervenuto sul mio dandomi direttamente della immatura ( cosa che mi sarei aspettata da persona diretta quale ti ritieni di essere)..
Invece cosa fai??Lo scrivi indirettamente qui....

Sai che ti dico...non lo dico..non vorrei insultarti.


----------



## Nobody (18 Gennaio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> secondo te sono scema?hai letto prima il mio thread...in cui chiedevo censura...e non sei intervenuto sul mio dandomi direttamente della immatura ( cosa che mi sarei aspettata da persona diretta quale ti ritieni di essere)..
> Invece cosa fai??Lo scrivi indirettamente qui....
> 
> Sai che ti dico...non lo dico..non vorrei insultarti.


Vabbè ok. Volevo darti dell'immatura. Contenta te...basta così.


----------



## MK (18 Gennaio 2008)

adelfo ha detto:


> mio cliente editore tedesco Taschen


 
Bellissimi i libri di Taschen...


----------



## Old adelfo (18 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Bellissimi i libri di Taschen...


concordo ovviamente...ce ne sono alcuni veramente straordinari, con gli anni ha elevato la qualità riuscendo a mantenere un prezzo molto competitivo...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (18 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> Ho visto, ora, che l'amministratore di questo forum, signor Giovanni, ha *CENSURATO* quanto scritto dal nick "Sterminatorr" nel tread "_Basta con l'ipocrisia!_". Intendo, qui, ringraziare mille volte l'amministratore, persona saggia, che ha colto, evidentemente, la gravità di quello scritto. Lo ringrazio a nome di *tutte* le persone che, in terra d'Israele, piangono i propri morti e i propri lutti. Palestinesi ed ebrei. Ebrei e palestinesi. Mai un uomo dovrebbe togliere la vita ad un altro uomo. Mai un uomo dovrebbe ridere sul sangue e sulla carne martoriata di un altro uomo. Oggi "Sterminatorr" è riuscito a farmi soffrire. Oggi, Giovanni, è riuscito a lenire, almeno un poco, le mie sofferenze.
> 
> Chensamurai


Non apprezzo messaggi razzisti con lo scopo di danneggiare singole persone o metterle in una cattiva luce.

E' chiaro che in questo mondo siamo tante razze con caratteristiche diverse. Chi non ama una razza, è pregato di tener chiuso il becco anziché brillare con le sue trovate.

Perché non essendo Italiano, trovo difficile comprendere il vero contenuto, compreso le segnalazioni, e non ho tempo per aggiornarmi sulle finezze linguistiche, a meno che non mi viene anche spiegato.


----------



## Mari' (18 Gennaio 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Non apprezzo messaggi razzisti con lo scopo di danneggiare singole persone o metterle in una cattiva luce.
> 
> E' chiaro che *in questo mondo siamo tante razze* con caratteristiche diverse. Chi non ama una razza, è pregato di tener chiuso il becco anziché brillare con le sue trovate.
> 
> Perché non essendo Italiano, trovo difficile comprendere il vero contenuto, compreso le segnalazioni, e non ho tempo per aggiornarmi sulle finezze linguistiche, a meno che non mi viene anche spiegato.


NO Giovanni ne esiste solo una gli "UMANI" ed e' una delle specie di vite che popolano il pianeta Terra (la peggiore per certi aspetti).


----------



## Quibbelqurz (18 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> NO Giovanni ne esiste solo una gli "UMANI" ed e' una delle specie di vite che popolano il pianeta Terra (la peggiore per certi aspetti).


Stai parlando della specie. Le razze esistono, eccome.


----------



## Mari' (18 Gennaio 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Stai parlando della specie. Le razze esistono, eccome.


... *io le chiamo persone* ... vabbe', OK ... c'hai ragione, ok taccio, mi sono da poco svegliata abbi pazienza va.


----------



## Sterminator (18 Gennaio 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Non apprezzo messaggi razzisti con lo scopo di danneggiare singole persone o metterle in una cattiva luce.
> 
> E' chiaro che in questo mondo siamo tante razze con caratteristiche diverse. Chi non ama una razza, è pregato di tener chiuso il becco anziché brillare con le sue trovate.
> 
> Perché non essendo Italiano, trovo difficile comprendere il vero contenuto, compreso le segnalazioni, e non ho tempo per aggiornarmi sulle finezze linguistiche, a meno che non mi viene anche spiegato.


le mie "battute" riprese dall'auto-ironia di Moni Ovadia nei suoi spettacoli sono state prese a pretesto per fare il solito putiferio dal kazzone a-politico/a-razziale (ok?) avendo chiarito, evidentemente inutilmente di non essere antisionista ma solo contrario alla politica dei dirigenti israeliani.

Ora che nel clima sfankulante goliardico instaurato tra di noi, l'augurargli una dipartita anticipata, contando sul fatto che statisticamente li' gli autobus siano piu' difettosi rispetto ad altre parti del mondo, nun me pare apologia all'antisemitismo, in quanto se avete problemi topografici, il giro lo potrebbe fa' benissimo in Bosnia, Afghanistan, Irak etcetcetc.....dato che li' ci sono ancora campi da arare e moschee non ancora monopolizzate dalle sinagoghe e  mi renderebbe difficile  ancora trovare il nesso antisionistico!

Ps: per inciso....Giovanni essendo oriundo teutonico, la nostra costituzione non vieta l'inneggiare alla resistenza (avendo anche date per la celebrazione ufficiale) ma solo  al nazi-fascismo...percio' colgo l'occasione per un...!

ONORE E GLORIA ETERNA AI PARTIGIANI!


----------



## Nobody (18 Gennaio 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Stai parlando della specie. Le razze esistono, eccome.


E' un'affermazione un pochino grossa. Ammettendo sia vero, su che basi lo affermi? E poi...come le differenzi? Qual'è il metodo di catalogazione?


----------



## Mari' (18 Gennaio 2008)

*ADMIN*

Giovanni come mai non hai cancellato questo:

http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?p=160240#post160240

AH?


----------



## Sterminator (18 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Giovanni come mai non hai cancellato questo:
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?p=160240#post160240
> 
> AH?



Mari' per quanto mi riguarda non e' un mio problema, e' solo a livello personale e dei fantasmi di chen e che spero gli serva per farlo riflettere quando schiaccia il bottone alla kazzo su persone fragili emotivamente che non hanno la forza psicologica di contrastarlo.

Alla prossima....


----------



## Mari' (18 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> Mari' per quanto mi riguarda non e' un mio problema, e' solo a livello personale e dei fantasmi di chen e che spero gli serva per farlo riflettere quando schiaccia il bottone alla kazzo su persone fragili emotivamente che non hanno la forza psicologica di contrastarlo.
> 
> Alla prossima....


E' chiaro Sterni' ... ma qui c'e' chi si e' allargata/o TROPPO ed e' il caso che si dia una regolata al cervello.


----------



## Sterminator (18 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> E' chiaro Sterni' ... ma qui c'e' chi si e' allargata/o TROPPO ed e' il caso che si dia una regolata al cervello.


piu' che allargato me pare allagato!

ripeto....a me piace stare nei fora per uno scambio di vedute, non per massacrare con una supposta superiorita' kulturale l'avversario, ma con kazzoni pieni d'acqua alla Chen, di cui ogni forum e' dotato, (KK che kazz'era di la'?.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















   e che fine ha fatto???? 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















  )   

IO CI VADO A NOZZE!

(me piaceno le supposte ed andare a vedere i bluff)


----------



## Mari' (18 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> piu' che allargato me pare allagato!
> 
> ripeto....a me piace stare nei fora per uno scambio di vedute, non per massacrare con una supposta superiorita' kulturale l'avversario, ma con kazzoni pieni d'acqua alla Chen, di cui ogni forum e' dotato, (KK che kazz'era di la'?....
> 
> ...



Concordo su tutto ... anche io e te ce le siamo date (ricordi?) poi ci siam chiariti e tutto e' andato avanti ... KK  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   mo fa Manellikke e nessuno lo caga  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Voce della Coscienza serve la messa come sempre  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   che gente, che gente ...


----------



## Sterminator (18 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Concordo su tutto ... anche io e te ce le siamo date (ricordi?) poi ci siam chiariti e tutto e' andato avanti ... KK
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma sai... pensavo che al kazzone de qua sarebbe d'uopo una conoscenza col kazzone de la' cosi' se possono fa' n'orgia a botta de Katullo o di Dante perche' no....magara nasce n'amore e kk se consola visto che e' rimasto signorino!


----------



## Mari' (18 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ma sai... pensavo che al kazzone de qua sarebbe d'uopo una conoscenza col kazzone de la' cosi' se possono fa' n'orgia a botta de Katullo o di Dante perche' no....magara nasce n'amore e kk se consola visto che e' rimasto signorino!



Ma dove son finiti quelli di qua?


----------



## Fedifrago (18 Gennaio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Mi dispiace ma non sono d'accordo.Bisogna CONTINUARE AD INDIGNARSI SEMPRE.Non è di certo perchè Admin a volte ti ascolta ed altre no che smetterò di chiedere che certe INDECENZE NON vengano lasciate passare.
> MI RIFIUTO CATEGORICAMENTE di non provare almeno a far capire che qui sentro non siamo tutti come chi ha più volte dimostrato di non sapere cosa sia il limite della civiltà.
> Se poi chi gestisce il forum ed ha il potere di intervenire non lo fa o lo fa solo in base a SUO personale discernimento..non è problama mi meglio me ne Dispiaccio profondamente ma non è più in mio potere.IO almeno ci ho provato!!E sono ben contenta che almeno una volta sia andata BENE!
> Chi è causa del suo male scrivi???Non è mica in discussione la sensibilità di Chen qui!!!Qui è in ballo il buon senso comune!!!
> ...


Dererum, facciamo a capirci?

Io non ho stigmatizzato il censurare certe frasi, e sai quanta poca fiducia ho ormai sull'essere ognuno regola di se stesso, essendo qua dimostrato che di sregolati ne è pieno se non il mondo, almeno questo forum!

Ho stigmatizzato che si erga a difensore chi ha perpetuato per mesi una deriva del forum nella direzione della mancanza di rispetto verso tutto e tutti!

Mi son tranquillamente beccato dell'impiccione, mi è stato malamente chiesto più volte a che titolo cercassi di evitare o almeno limitare certe offese e certi sproloqui, se ero forse il guardiano del forum o cosette amene del genere. Sai bene che me ne son sempre altamente fregato, avendo solamente a cuore un confronto il più civile possibile e rispettoso delle idee e delle situazioni di TUTTI...

Il mio non è adeguarmi al peggio, è , se vuoi, cercare di avere almeno equanimità di giudizio nel momento in cui censura si decide di adottare, sottolineando certe incongruenze...visto che il resto appare assai discrezionale e non vi sono gli strumenti, per scelta collettiva per arginare questo andazzo.

Posso indignarmi quanto vuoi, e poi? Mi metto a sfanculare a destra e a sinistra per dimostrare questa mia indignazione, alimentando la spirale di acredini e turpiloquio? O segnalo, come ho fatto per mesi e spesso a vuoto, magari a chi non arriva a capire la gravità di certe affermazioni?

Se permetti, mi sarei anche un pò rotto le palle di farlo, e la mia indignazione, ormai, tendo a tenerla per me!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (18 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... *io le chiamo persone* ... vabbe', OK ... c'hai ragione, ok taccio, mi sono da poco svegliata abbi pazienza va.


Hai ragione anche tu, m biologicamente siamo di razze diverse


----------



## Quibbelqurz (18 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Giovanni come mai non hai cancellato questo:
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?p=160240#post160240
> 
> AH?


Perché non vedo allusione, accusa o diffamazione. Per me la frase *'dimentichi allo scopo socialmente utile del vesuvio e dell'etna, in realtà armi non convenzionali.' *è innocente, a parte che non mi fa senso.

Poiché le discussioni si inseguono, è difficile cancellare senza perdere ilfilo, meglio chiudere la discussione, am così chiudo anche per chi si esprime civilmente o chi tenta spiegarsi. Meglio stare zitti a monte.


----------



## Mari' (18 Gennaio 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Hai ragione anche tu, m biologicamente siamo di razze diverse








  ciao Giova', buonagiornata.


----------



## Mari' (18 Gennaio 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Perché non vedo allusione, accusa o diffamazione. Per me la frase *'dimentichi allo scopo socialmente utile del vesuvio e dell'etna, in realtà armi non convenzionali.' *è innocente, a parte che non mi fa senso.
> 
> Poiché le discussioni si inseguono, è difficile cancellare senza perdere ilfilo, meglio chiudere la discussione, am così chiudo anche per chi si esprime civilmente o chi tenta spiegarsi. Meglio stare zitti a monte.



OPS vedo che hai aggiunto altro al tuo commento di prima  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  che dirti  

	
	
		
		
	


	






... e questo mi dispiace Tanto, per te naturalmente.

Ciaociao.


----------



## Mari' (18 Gennaio 2008)

*PS*

Giovanni, HAI RAGIONE!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (18 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E' un'affermazione un pochino grossa. Ammettendo sia vero, su che basi lo affermi? E poi...come le differenzi? Qual'è il metodo di catalogazione?


Non puoi negare che la razza cinese sia molto differente dalla razza europea. Parlo di aspetto fisico e di alcuni aspetti biologici, come ad esempio l'impossibilità di digerire il latte (e prodotti di latte) all'età adulta.

Non puoi negare che la razza africana (nigeriana) sia diversa dalla nostra, sia per l'aspetto (più gradevole del nostro, ndr), sia per alcuni aspetti biologici, come ad esempio la maggiore resistenza a sforzi fisici.

Non sono biologo, ma so che ci sono differenze essenziali che distiguono le razze. Se non sei ancora convinto, mi spieghi perché ci sono razze di cani e gatti, e per quale motivo tendono a diventare una specie diversa attraverso il tempo, se le condizioni lo permettono? Non significa che abbiano capacità superiori, ma differenti, e questa differenza è il potere che i razzisti negano di vedere.

So che potremmo riempire un libro che queste affermazioni ma cercherò di essere più breve.


----------



## Fedifrago (18 Gennaio 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Perché non vedo allusione, accusa o diffamazione. Per me la frase *'dimentichi allo scopo socialmente utile del vesuvio e dell'etna, in realtà armi non convenzionali.' *è innocente, a parte che non mi fa senso.
> 
> Poiché le discussioni si inseguono, è difficile cancellare senza perdere ilfilo, meglio chiudere la discussione, am così chiudo anche per chi si esprime civilmente o chi tenta spiegarsi. Meglio stare zitti a monte.


Sinceramente l'unico innocente qui...pari tu, Giovanni, se non ti chiedi almeno perchè tanti non l'abbiano intesa così innocentemente!  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Ma fate un pò come vi pare!


----------



## Old Mab (18 Gennaio 2008)

Scusatemi. ma se l'admin non è italiano (mi pare di aver capito), magari non ha colto quel che altri hanno accolto in quella frase. provate a spiegarvi.


----------



## Old Cat (18 Gennaio 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Non puoi negare che la razza cinese sia molto differente dalla razza europea. Parlo di aspetto fisico e di alcuni aspetti biologici, come ad esempio l'impossibilità di digerire il latte (e prodotti di latte) all'età adulta.
> 
> Non puoi negare che la razza africana (nigeriana) sia diversa dalla nostra, sia per l'aspetto (più gradevole del nostro, ndr), sia per alcuni aspetti biologici, come ad esempio la maggiore resistenza a sforzi fisici.
> 
> ...


 
Giusvà, troppo spesso di fa confusione con il significato della parola razza.

Troppo spesso chi dice " razza" viene tacciato di razzista.
detto poi da una persona di origine tedesca sembra essere termine razzista all'ennesima potenza.
Il genere umano è suddiviso in diverse razze, come dici tu.
Molto comune nel regno animale.


----------



## Nobody (18 Gennaio 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Non puoi negare che la razza cinese sia molto differente dalla razza europea. Parlo di aspetto fisico e di alcuni aspetti biologici, come ad esempio l'impossibilità di digerire il latte (e prodotti di latte) all'età adulta.
> 
> Non puoi negare che la razza africana (nigeriana) sia diversa dalla nostra, sia per l'aspetto (più gradevole del nostro, ndr), sia per alcuni aspetti biologici, come ad esempio la maggiore resistenza a sforzi fisici.
> 
> ...


Il fatto è che non esiste alcun confine genetico tra le supposte razze...è possibile, che tu geneticamente sia più simile ad un nigeriano che a me. I mulatti, per fare un esempio, in che razza li collocheresti?
Le differenze visive non hanno grande significato, se non nella mente di chi guarda.
Un barbaricino può essere più somigliante ad un asiatico che ad un bianco...per questo la definiresti razza? E quale poi?
Sono anni che i laboratori di guerra batteriologica cercano di identificare un virus che possa colpire solo determinati sottogruppi umani...finora fortunatamente pare abbiano sempre fallito, per l'impossibilità di evidenziare una caratterizzazione del genoma che sia univocamente riconducibile a insiemi ridotti di popolazione.


----------



## Nobody (18 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> Giusvà, troppo spesso di fa confusione con il significato della parola razza.
> 
> Troppo spesso chi dice " razza" viene tacciato di razzista.
> detto poi da una persona di origine tedesca sembra essere termine razzista all'ennesima potenza.
> ...


Affermazione scientificamente assurda!


----------



## Old Cat (18 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il fatto è che non esiste alcun confine genetico tra le supposte razze...è possibile, che tu geneticamente sia più simile ad un nigeriano che a me. I mulatti, per fare un esempio, in che razza li collocheresti?
> Le differenze visive non hanno grande significato, se non nella mente di chi guarda.
> Un barbaricino può essere più somigliante ad un asiatico che ad un bianco...per questo la definiresti razza? E quale poi?
> Sono anni che i laboratori di guerra batteriologica cercano di identificare un virus che possa colpire solo determinati sottogruppi umani...finora fortunatamente pare abbiano sempre fallito, per l'impossibilità di evidenziare una caratterizzazione del genoma che sia univocamente riconducibile a insiemi ridotti di popolazione.


 
i mulatti nascono da miscugli di più razze.

L'attore Keanu Reeves ha genitori e nonni di ben 4 razze diverse ad esempio.
A livello di malattie dovute a batteri e virus ci sono in natura dei virus che trovano razze di persone non particolarmente fragili ad essere attaccate e viceversa altre in cui il virus attacca con maggior virulenza.

In africa per esempio il morbillo è mortale la maggior parte delle volte, per questo si cerca di fare una campagna più capillare possibile per la vaccinazione di massa.

Propensione....che molto diverso dal dire che un virus attacchi solo ed esclusivamente una razza particolare ( da qui il fallimento dell'arma batteriologica come mezzo di sterminio selezonato) anche perchè sempre più popolazione è insieme di varie razze ed etnie.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (18 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il fatto è che non esiste alcun confine genetico tra le supposte razze...è possibile, che tu geneticamente sia più simile ad un nigeriano che a me. I mulatti, per fare un esempio, in che razza li collocheresti?
> Le differenze visive non hanno grande significato, se non nella mente di chi guarda.
> Un barbaricino può essere più somigliante ad un asiatico che ad un bianco...per questo la definiresti razza? E quale poi?
> Sono anni che i laboratori di guerra batteriologica cercano di identificare un virus che possa colpire solo determinati sottogruppi umani...finora fortunatamente pare abbiano sempre fallito, per l'impossibilità di evidenziare una caratterizzazione del genoma che sia univocamente riconducibile a insiemi ridotti di popolazione.


La differenza fra specie e razza è, che le specie (salvo rare eccezioni) non possono accoppiarsi *ed *avere cuccioli, mentre per le razze non è alcun ostacolo.


----------



## Old Cat (18 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Affermazione scientificamente assurda!


per farti capire con un esempio tratto da libri per bambini della scuola materna

http://www.cartesio-episteme.net/var/razze/razze-1.htm


----------



## Old Cat (18 Gennaio 2008)

*MM*

e leggi pure questo va

http://www.ilmanifesto.it/25aprile/02_25Aprile/9502rs24.01.htm


----------



## Nobody (18 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> i mulatti nascono da miscugli di più razze.
> 
> L'attore Keanu Reeves ha genitori e nonni di ben 4 razze diverse ad esempio.
> A livello di malattie dovute a batteri e virus ci sono in natura dei virus che trovano razze di persone non particolarmente fragili ad essere attaccate e viceversa altre in cui il virus attacca con maggior virulenza.
> ...


----------



## Nobody (18 Gennaio 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> La differenza fra specie e razza è, che le specie (salvo rare eccezioni) non possono accoppiarsi *ed *avere cuccioli, mentre per le razze non è alcun ostacolo.


...la differenza tra specie e razza è che la prima è definibile, la seconda no.


----------



## Nobody (18 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> e leggi pure questo va
> 
> http://www.ilmanifesto.it/25aprile/02_25Aprile/9502rs24.01.htm


...ma che fai, mi dai la definiziane di razza del PNF?


----------



## Mari' (18 Gennaio 2008)

POPOLO:

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Popolo

NAZIONE

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nazione

STATO

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stato

ETNIA

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Etnia


----------



## Old adelfo (18 Gennaio 2008)

mi pare che ci sia questo gran timore di apparire non politicamente corretti....che in ogni parte del mondo vengano chiaramente accettate le differenze razziali come quelle etniche e religiose non significa assolutamente farne una discriminazione...


----------



## Nobody (18 Gennaio 2008)

Ok signori...lasciate perdere la censura a sterminatorr, davvero...un minimo di coerenza. Le differenziazioni biologiche di razza che portate voi, le aveva superate anche un pensatore nazista come Julius Evola


----------



## Nobody (18 Gennaio 2008)

adelfo ha detto:


> mi pare che ci sia questo gran timore di apparire non politicamente corretti....che in ogni parte del mondo vengano chiaramente accettate le differenze razziali come *quelle etniche e religiose* non significa assolutamente farne una discriminazione...


Da qui alla differenziazione biologica il passo è enorme. Non confondiamo le due cose.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> per farti capire con un esempio tratto da libri per bambini della scuola materna
> 
> http://www.cartesio-episteme.net/var/razze/razze-1.htm





Tristano ha detto:


> e leggi pure questo va
> 
> http://www.ilmanifesto.it/25aprile/02_25Aprile/9502rs24.01.htm


Indecente portare a sostegno di argomentazioni razziste (che non consistono nella constatazione che esistono persone con colore di pelle diversa, ma di attribuire a queste differenze una corrispondenza in termini di valore!) testi che sono stati diffusi a sostegno della teoria delle differenze razziali ai fini della discriminazione e dello sterminio selettivo!
Questa è apologia di reato.


----------



## Old Cat (18 Gennaio 2008)

adelfo ha detto:


> mi pare che ci sia questo gran timore di apparire non politicamente corretti....che in ogni parte del mondo vengano chiaramente accettate le differenze razziali come quelle etniche e religiose non significa assolutamente farne una discriminazione...


 
appunto.

convengo con te in questo.
Cito testuali parole dal link che ho proposto a MM

Non ci sono razze maggiori o razze minori ma solo razze diverse.


----------



## Old Cat (18 Gennaio 2008)

*segnalazione messaggio offensivo*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Indecente portare a sostegno di argomentazioni razziste (che non consistono nella constatazione che esistono persone con colore di pelle diversa, ma di attribuire a queste differenze una corrispondenza in termini di valore!) testi che sono stati diffusi a sostegno della teoria delle differenze razziali ai fini della discriminazione e dello sterminio selettivo!
> Questa è apologia di reato.


 

segnalo questo messaggio all'admin perchè offensivo


----------



## Old adelfo (18 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Da qui alla differenziazione biologica il passo è enorme. Non confondiamo le due cose.


 
concordo...non ne faccio una differenza biologica, non sarei neppure in grado di argomentarla, ma una semplice differenza incontestabile ma, mi ripeto, assolutamente non discriminante


----------



## Old Cat (18 Gennaio 2008)

adelfo ha detto:


> concordo...non ne faccio una differenza biologica, non sarei neppure in grado di argomentarla, ma una semplice differenza incontestabile ma, mi ripeto, assolutamente non discriminante


 
ovviamente non è discriminante, ci mancherebbe.


ciao adelfo.bacio


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> appunto.
> 
> convengo con te in questo.
> Cito testuali parole dal link che ho proposto a MM
> ...


Il materiale da te postato lo posseggo anch'io: era nel catalogo  di una mostra allestita circa 11 anni fa intitolata "La menzogna della razza" che mostrava appunto le teorie aberranti del nazifascismo.


----------



## Old adelfo (18 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> ciao adelfo.bacio


un bacio a te Cat.....


----------



## Nobody (18 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> segnalo questo messaggio all'admin perchè offensivo


Tristano, il testo che hai evidenziato è alla base delle leggi razziali del '38. Chiedi ad admin di rimuoverlo, è meglio...


----------



## Old Cat (18 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il materiale da te postato lo posseggo anch'io: era nel catalogo di una mostra allestita circa 11 anni fa intitolata "La menzogna della razza" che mostrava appunto le teorie aberranti del nazifascismo.


 

citami il link della mostra che citi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> segnalo questo messaggio all'admin perchè offensivo


Ho segnalato io i tuoi perché citando come testi scientifici materiale di quel genere di fatto riproponi quelle teorie.


----------



## Mari' (18 Gennaio 2008)

*Questione della Razza, firmata da rinomati scienziati internazionali stabilendo l'impossibilità di parlare di razza per quanto riguarda la specie **Homo sapiens sapiens bensì di gruppi  etnici.


*http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Etnia


----------



## Nobody (18 Gennaio 2008)

adelfo ha detto:


> concordo...non ne faccio una differenza biologica, non sarei neppure in grado di argomentarla, ma una semplice differenza incontestabile ma, mi ripeto, assolutamente non discriminante


Ok! Certo che ci sono differenze...ogni uomo è diverso. Non serve evidenziare differenziazioni di colore, o addirittura come ho letto su, di sistemi immunitari.


----------



## Old Cat (18 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho segnalato io i tuoi perché citando come testi scientifici materiale di quel genere di fatto riproponi quelle teorie.


 
e io invece ti dico di citarmi la mostra a cui facevi riferimeno in cui si dice secondo te che sarebbero testi razziali.


----------



## Old Vulvia (18 Gennaio 2008)

*tipi*

Termini come "razza bianca", "razza negra", "razza asiatica" ecc. sono destituiti di qualsiasi fondamento scientifico: esiste la razza umana.
"bianco, negro o asiatico" sono oggi definiti "tipi" differenti (di fenotipo).


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> e io invece ti dico di citarmi la mostra a cui facevi riferimeno in cui si dice secondo te che sarebbero testi razziali.


Hai citato documenti fascisti e lo sai.
Non scendo in polemica con te su questo piano.
Sei collegata in internet: cercateli.


----------



## Nobody (18 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> e io invece ti dico di citarmi la mostra a cui facevi riferimeno in cui si dice secondo te che sarebbero testi razziali.


Tristano, davvero...quello che hai postato fa vomitare. Fatti un favore e chiedi ad admin la rimozione.


----------



## Old Cat (18 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Hai citato documenti fascisti e lo sai.
> Non scendo in polemica con te su questo piano.
> Sei collegata in internet: cercateli.


 
infatti non trovo la mostra che tu citi.Non esiste

Tu mi offendi dandomi della razzista e accusandomi di apologia di realto.

esigo le tue scuse immediate.


leggiti anche questi libri.


http://www.reciproca.it/Webisis/wwwi32.exe/[in=../scuole/cdd/cgi/cdd.in]?CDD=572$


----------



## Old Cat (18 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ok! Certo che ci sono differenze...ogni uomo è diverso. Non serve evidenziare differenziazioni di colore, o addirittura come ho letto su, di sistemi immunitari.


 
ci sono differenze di sistema immunitario e di mormula linfocitaria in razze umane e non .


I linfociti T sono per esempio minori nella razza negroide .


Molto diffuso è per esempio il fattore RH - nella razza cinese.

Nei giapponesi è diffuso il sangue dal gruppo AB RH-, da noi invece razza bianca molto raro ( meno del 3 percento della popolazione)



.....


----------



## Old Cat (18 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Tristano, davvero...quello che hai postato fa vomitare. Fatti un favore e chiedi ad admin la rimozione.


 
nemmeno per idea.

sei offensivo tu nei miei confronti.


----------



## Mari' (18 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Questione della Razza, firmata da rinomati scienziati internazionali stabilendo l'impossibilità di parlare di razza per quanto riguarda la specie **Homo sapiens sapiens bensì di gruppi  etnici.
> 
> 
> *http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Etnia


Questione della Razza, firmata da rinomati scienziati internazionali stabilendo l'impossibilità di parlare di razza per quanto riguarda la specie Homo sapiens sapiens bensì di gruppi etnici.


http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Etnia


----------



## Nobody (18 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> nemmeno per idea.
> 
> sei offensivo tu nei miei confronti.


Guarda che la differenziazione biologica per razze era uno dei cavalli di battaglia del Mein kampf!
Vedi poi tu chi è offensivo...


----------



## Nobody (18 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Questione della Razza, firmata da rinomati scienziati internazionali stabilendo l'impossibilità di parlare di razza per quanto riguarda la specie Homo sapiens sapiens bensì di gruppi etnici.
> 
> 
> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Etnia


Marì...qui dentro qualcuno è fermo alla differenziazione biologica. E' evidente.


----------



## La Lupa (18 Gennaio 2008)

Ma chi?

Quel simpatico signore coi baffetti?


----------



## Old Cat (18 Gennaio 2008)

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Etnia


il termine si distingue da razza che si rferisce ad una classificazione dell'uomo in base a tratti fisici e genetici tipici di un gruppo etnico.


basta che leggi tre righe più sotto sempre nel link che hai quotato tu.


----------



## Nobody (18 Gennaio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma chi?
> 
> Quel simpatico signore coi baffetti?


eh si Lupa...quel bizzarro pittore austriaco!


----------



## Old Giusy (18 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> e leggi pure questo va
> 
> http://www.ilmanifesto.it/25aprile/02_25Aprile/9502rs24.01.htm


Tristano perdonami, forse sono limitata io, ma a che scopo hai allegato questo link?
In difesa o come accusa nei confronti del manifesto fascista?
Non mi è chiaro....


----------



## Nobody (18 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Etnia
> 
> 
> il termine si distingue da razza che si rferisce ad una classificazione dell'uomo in base a tratti fisici e genetici tipici di un gruppo etnico.
> ...


Non far finta di niente...tu hai postato la teoria che sta alla base delle leggi razziali del'38. Dai su...ammettilo e facciamola finita.


----------



## Old Cat (18 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Tristano perdonami, forse sono limitata io, ma a che scopo hai allegato questo link?
> In difesa o come accusa nei confronti del manifesto fascista?
> Non mi è chiaro....


 

se in difesa ne in accusa.

ma come semplice link.


non l'ho commentato.sono postato come fanno tanti altre persone qui dentro con tantissimi link.


----------



## Mari' (18 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Marì...qui dentro qualcuno è fermo alla differenziazione biologica. E' evidente.


*Non è grave il clamore chiassoso dei violenti, bensì il  silenzio spaventoso delle persone oneste. *
( Martin Luther King )

Cazzo, indignateVi.


----------



## Old Cat (18 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non far finta di niente...tu hai postato la teoria che sta alla base delle leggi razziali del'38. Dai su...ammettilo e facciamola finita.


 
ammettere cosa e a chi


----------



## Old Giusy (18 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> se in difesa ne in accusa.
> 
> ma come semplice link.
> 
> ...


Allora riformulo la domanda.
L'hai postato come semplice documento storico che conferma una particolare teoria scientifica o che, al contrario, è passibile di critica?


----------



## Nobody (18 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> ammettere cosa *e a chi*


A Noi! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Eddai...perchè hai postato quel link? Spiegacelo...


----------



## Old Cat (18 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Allora riformulo la domanda.
> L'hai postato come semplice documento storico che conferma una particolare teoria scientifica o che, al contrario, è passibile di critica?


 
riformulo la risposta.

ho quotato un link che ho trovato in internet digitando su google  la parola razza.


ne più ne meno.


capito giusy?


----------



## dererumnatura (18 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Etnia
> 
> 
> il termine si distingue da razza che si rferisce ad una classificazione dell'uomo in base a tratti fisici e genetici tipici di un gruppo etnico.
> ...


 
Ma cosa ridi?Non trovo ci sia nulla da ridere.
continui a dimostrare che qualunque argomento ti serve solo per dare sfoggio di indecenza..


----------



## Old Cat (18 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> A Noi!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
MM l'ho appena detto a giusy.


----------



## Old Cat (18 Gennaio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Ma cosa ridi?Non trovo ci sia nulla da ridere.
> continui a dimostrare che qualunque argomento ti serve solo per dare sfoggio di indecenza..


 
rido perchè qualcuno non sa nemmeno leggere quello che linka.


----------



## Old Giusy (18 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> riformulo la risposta.
> 
> ho quotato un link che ho trovato in internet digitando su google la parola razza.
> 
> ...


Mmmmm... insomma...
Su certi documenti si può esprimere un parere personale, senza fare sterile storiografia...
Pensavo che tu l'avessi quotato perchè lo ritieni valido per la definizione di razza che esso contiene, o almeno, così mi era parso di capire visto che ci hai invitato a leggerlo ma senza avvertirci che era un documento ormai sorpassato....


----------



## Old Cat (18 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Mmmmm... insomma...
> Su certi documenti si può esprimere un parere personale, senza fare sterile storiografia...
> Pensavo che tu l'avessi quotato perchè lo ritieni valido per la definizione di razza che esso contiene, o almeno, così mi era parso di capire visto che ci hai invitato a leggerlo ma senza avvertirci che era un documento ormai sorpassato....


 
no .
non ho commentato perchè non mi interessava commentare quel documento.

ho scelto di fare semplice storiografia come dici tu, si può o si deve per forza condividere, commentare o dissentire .....


----------



## Fedifrago (18 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> se in difesa ne in accusa.
> 
> *ma come semplice link.*
> 
> ...


..a sostegno della TUA teoria sulla differenziazzione delle razze!

Il problema per cui non lo rimuovi è uno solo: non capisci cosa significa e il suo contenuto, nè che FORSE da allora, qualcosa è mutato, almeno in quanto a conoscenze scientifiche...

Cavar sangue dalle rape? difficile, ma forse trovo il testo di qualche alchimista che diceva che il piombo si può trasformare in oro!!


----------



## Old Giusy (18 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> no .
> non ho commentato perchè non mi interessava commentare quel documento.


E tuttora non ti va di commentarlo con noi?
Si può dire tanto su quel manifesto....


----------



## dererumnatura (18 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> no .
> non ho commentato perchè non mi interessava commentare quel documento.


ammesso che io abbia sbagliato, se non per questa volta vale per tutte le altre in cui le indecenze la hai dette volutamente.


----------



## Old Vulvia (18 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> rido perchè qualcuno non sa nemmeno leggere quello che linka.


 
Quindi tu sai bene invece che cosa hai linkato.


----------



## Old Cat (18 Gennaio 2008)

*è tanto ovvio eppure.......*



Vulvia ha detto:


> Quindi tu sai bene invece che cosa hai linkato.


 
il risultato della ricerca che google ha fatto sulla parola " razza".


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Gennaio 2008)

*Invito*

Invito a non polemizzare dando materiale per alimentare il desiderio di mettersi al centro dell'attenzione con qualunque mezzo.


----------



## Old Giusy (18 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> il risultato della ricerca che google ha fatto sulla parola " razza".


A scuola quotidianamente insegno ai miei ragazzi che quando si fa una ricerca non c'è bisogno di inserire TUTTE le informazioni che troviamo, è necessaria una selezione....
Alcune informazioni possono essere inutili, altre superate, altre generiche, altre del tutto sbagliate....


----------



## Old Vulvia (18 Gennaio 2008)

*Non era una domanda infatti..*



Tristano ha detto:


> il risultato della ricerca che google ha fatto sulla parola " razza".


.. e non richiedeva una risposta.


----------



## Mari' (18 Gennaio 2008)

Ognuno e' norma di se stesso, giusto?


IO la riceca l'ho fatta google con la parola POPOLO















   ribadisco:*Ognuno e' norma di se stesso.






























*


----------



## Old Cat (18 Gennaio 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> .. e non richiedeva una risposta.


 
dunque non serviva che tu puntualizzassi se avevi capito.


----------



## Fedifrago (18 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> A scuola quotidianamente insegno ai miei ragazzi che quando si fa una ricerca non c'è bisogno di inserire TUTTE le informazioni che troviamo, è necessaria una selezione....
> Alcune informazioni possono essere inutili, altre superate, altre generiche, altre del tutto sbagliate....


Ok, ma per fare una selezione è quanto meno necessario CAPIRE cosa le informazioni significano!!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (18 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...la differenza tra specie e razza è che la prima è definibile, la seconda no.


Scusami, questo non è scientificamente corretto.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Le razze si distinguono per aspetto fisico e proprietà biologiche diverse e sono scientificamente classificate.

Anche se è difficile assegnare una razza al sottoscritto, se non quella europea, non significa che non appartengo ad una razza  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Io credo che non vuoi utilizzare la parola razza, perché ha avuto un significato diverso nel recente passato, e seguendo i collegamenti in questo thread, vedo che alcune interpretazioni di razze sono di carattere politico o religioso, compreso il libro di scuola, che "guarda caso" conosco bene.

Io non utilizzo la parola razza in questo senso, ma solo scientificamente e biologico.


----------



## Old Cat (18 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> A scuola quotidianamente insegno ai miei ragazzi che quando si fa una ricerca non c'è bisogno di inserire TUTTE le informazioni che troviamo, è necessaria una selezione....
> Alcune informazioni possono essere inutili, altre superate, altre generiche, altre del tutto sbagliate....


 


brutto il modo di dire delle maestre "riformulo la domanda" e come dire " rispondimi con quello che voglio sentirmi dire".


Si può fare selezione delle informazioni ricevute oppure no.
inserirle secondo una selezione data dal proprio modo di pensare oppure inserire semplicemente in ordine di apparizione  sul video o di data o altro.

ci sono vari metodi, tutti validi e nessun opinabile.


----------



## Old Cat (18 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ok, ma per fare una selezione è quanto meno necessario CAPIRE cosa le informazioni significano!!


 
non sempre selezioni le informazioni se le hai capite.
a volte si seleziona quello che vuoi che gli altri capiscano.


----------



## Old Vulvia (18 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> dunque non serviva che tu puntualizzassi se avevi capito.


tranquilla, sei comprensibilissima.
Ho gradito puntualizzare, è un forum libero, no?


----------



## Old Cat (18 Gennaio 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> tranquilla, sei comprensibilissima.
> Ho gradito puntualizzare, è un forum libero, no?


certo 

	
	
		
		
	


	





e io ho gradito risponderti , è un forum libero no?


----------



## Nobody (18 Gennaio 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Scusami, questo non è scientificamente corretto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No admin, non sono scientificamente classificate. Se tu sei convinto di questo, citami la classificazione scientifica, e gli indicatori che le distinguono...sono sempre pronto a cambiare idea.
Non dirmi per favore: caucasica, africana, asiatica...con questi termini non c'è nessuna caratterizzazione scientifica, ma solo di comodo per le identificazioni.


----------



## Fedifrago (18 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> non sempre selezioni le informazioni se le hai capite.
> a volte si seleziona quello che vuoi che gli altri capiscano.


Guarda, già sarebbe un gran bel colpo...se ti capissi tu!!


----------



## Old Cat (18 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Guarda, già sarebbe un gran bel colpo...se ti capissi tu!!


fedigrafo......  

	
	
		
		
	


	






mi deludi con questi continui attacchi gratuiti.
continua.......


----------



## Old Giusy (18 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> brutto il modo di dire delle maestre "riformulo la domanda" e come dire " rispondimi con quello che voglio sentirmi dire".
> 
> 
> Si può fare selezione delle informazioni ricevute oppure no.
> ...


Non è esattamente per sentirci dire ciò che vogliamo, poco ci importa, è che tendiamo sempre al miglioramento dei nostri alunni.
Per concludere sul discorso "ricerca", un consiglio: è sempre un bene specificare il tipo di selezione e classificazione, nonchè inserimento delle notizie trovate, in modo da non essere sottoposti a critiche o fraintendimenti.
Soprattutto quando si tratta di argomenti così dibattuti, e sentiti, su cui ancora la storia si interroga, figuriamoci noi, con le nostre opinioni.


----------



## Old Vulvia (18 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> certo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, il piacere è tutto tuo. Saluti.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (18 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Questione della Razza, firmata da rinomati scienziati internazionali stabilendo l'impossibilità di parlare di razza per quanto riguarda la specie Homo sapiens sapiens bensì di gruppi etnici.
> 
> 
> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Etnia


Ho letto e percepito. Non c'è bisogno incazzarsi, perché il "gruppo etnico" è soltanto un altro nome per "razza", suona meglio dopo il fascismo e ha inoltre un altro significato. Qui stiamo discutendo però di razze biologiche e vorrei mantenere il filo.

Approfitto dell'occasione e segnalo che la *guerra di segnalazioni *di messaggi ecc mi lascia freddo e non cancello nulla se non comprendo dove volete arrivare. Vedo solo che l'uno ce l'ha con l'altro ed è tutto lì.


----------



## Bruja (18 Gennaio 2008)

*m.m.*



moltimodi ha detto:


> E' un'affermazione un pochino grossa. Ammettendo sia vero, su che basi lo affermi? E poi...come le differenzi? Qual'è il metodo di catalogazione?


Rispondo solo a te per una precisazione perchè preferisco star fuori da questa discussione sterile:  se tu facessi il medico legale e stessi facendo un'autopsia che poi servirà agli inquirenti per trovare un assassino, sul referto, alla dicitura razza che metteresti? Umana? O non saresti obbligato dal buon senso e dalla legalità a dare un'indicazione di merito e di riconoscibilità antropomorfadella persona sotto il punto di vista delle sue caratteristiche....  
Ecco, questo è un motivo che rende indispensabile definire la tipologia razziale o comunque quella che si intende tale, e che non c'entra nulla con la stronzata del razzismo!
Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (18 Gennaio 2008)

Io voglio il falconiere chirghiso.  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Colgo l'occasione per scusarmi con Cen per avergli dato dello psicopatico.

Confronto ad altri, lui è solo venticello.


E comunque le razze esistono. Eccome.

Razza di stronzo, per esempio.

O... che razza di ignorante!


A me, tanto per dirne una, stanno terribilmente sul culo bresciani, le veline, e i calabresi tra i 50 e i 65.
Sono razzista, sissignore.


----------



## Old Cat (18 Gennaio 2008)

*giusy*



giusy79 ha detto:


> Non è esattamente per sentirci dire ciò che vogliamo, poco ci importa, è che tendiamo sempre al miglioramento dei nostri alunni.
> Per concludere sul discorso "ricerca", un consiglio: è sempre un bene specificare il tipo di selezione e classificazione, nonchè inserimento delle notizie trovate, in modo da non *essere sottoposti a critiche o fraintendimenti.*
> Soprattutto quando si tratta di argomenti così dibattuti, e sentiti, su cui ancora la storia si interroga, figuriamoci noi, con le nostre opinioni.


 
giusy cara, non ho bisogno di giustificare tutto quello che inserisco per paura che sia criticata o fraintesa.


Io qui non ho esposto mie opinioni, ho solo detto che sono daccordo con Giovanni e che anche secondo me le razze esistono.


altri hanno detto che le razze non esistono.

nota bene giusy, io non ho offeso gli altri, coloro che hanno un'opionione doversa dalla mia.

dunque sono problemi loro di come vogliono criticare o malintendere certi link che uno posta.


----------



## Old Cat (18 Gennaio 2008)

*ottimo esempio*



Bruja ha detto:


> Rispondo solo a te per una precisazione perchè preferisco star fuori da questa discussione sterile: se tu facessi il medico legale e stessi facendo un'autopsia che poi servirà agli inquirenti per trovare un assassino, sul referto, alla dicitura razza che metteresti? Umana? O non saresti obbligato dal buon senso e dalla legalità a dare un'indicazione di merito e di riconoscibilità antropomorfadella persona sotto il punto di vista delle sue caratteristiche....
> Ecco, questo è un motivo che rende indispensabile definire la tipologia razziale o comunque quella che si intende tale, e che non c'entra nulla con la stronzata del razzismo!
> Bruja


----------



## Old Vulvia (18 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Rispondo solo a te per una precisazione perchè preferisco star fuori da questa discussione sterile: se tu facessi il medico legale e stessi facendo un'autopsia che poi servirà agli inquirenti per trovare un assassino, sul referto, alla dicitura razza che metteresti? Umana? O non saresti obbligato dal buon senso e dalla legalità a dare un'indicazione di merito e di *riconoscibilità antropomorfa* della persona sotto il punto di vista delle sue caratteristiche....
> Ecco, questo è un motivo che rende indispensabile definire la tipologia razziale o comunque quella che si intende tale, e che non c'entra nulla con la stronzata del razzismo!
> Bruja


Infatti si parla di "tipi", non di razza.


----------



## Nobody (18 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Rispondo solo a te per una precisazione perchè preferisco star fuori da questa discussione sterile: se tu facessi il medico legale e stessi facendo un'autopsia che poi servirà agli inquirenti per trovare un assassino, sul referto, alla dicitura razza che metteresti? Umana? O non saresti obbligato dal buon senso e dalla legalità a dare un'indicazione di merito e di riconoscibilità antropomorfadella persona sotto il punto di vista delle sue caratteristiche....
> Ecco, questo è un motivo che rende indispensabile definire la tipologia razziale o comunque quella che si intende tale, e che non c'entra nulla con la stronzata del razzismo!
> Bruja


Come dicevo ad admin, è una classificazione di comodo, del tutto empirica...non ha nulla di scientifico. La differenziazione biologica per razza è stata abbandonata perchè scientificamente indefinibile.


----------



## Old Vulvia (18 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Come dicevo ad admin, è una classificazione di comodo, del tutto empirica...non ha nulla di scientifico. La differenziazione biologica per razza è stata abbandonata perchè *scientificamente indefinibile*.


----------



## Mari' (18 Gennaio 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Infatti si parla di *"tipi"*, non di razza.


"Somatici" aggiungerei


----------



## Nobody (18 Gennaio 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Infatti si parla di "tipi", non di razza.


Esatto!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (18 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> No admin, non sono scientificamente classificate. Se tu sei convinto di questo, citami la classificazione scientifica, e gli indicatori che le distinguono...sono sempre pronto a cambiare idea.
> Non dirmi per favore: caucasica, africana, asiatica...con questi termini non c'è nessuna caratterizzazione scientifica, ma solo di comodo per le identificazioni.


Se non hai alcuna classificazione non sei in grado di identificare. Quindi, usando il tuo termine, come identifichi un tratto umano se non utilizzando una classificazione cui sopra?


----------



## Old Giusy (18 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> giusy cara, non ho bisogno di giustificare tutto quello che inserisco per paura che sia criticata o fraintesa.
> 
> 
> Io qui non ho esposto mie opinioni,* ho solo detto che sono daccordo con Giovanni e che anche secondo me le razze esistono*.
> ...


Ecco, è proprio questo il punto: con quel documento non si può sostenere la tesi che le razze esistono, perchè è un documento di parte, tra le altre cose scientificamente erroneo.
Per questo ti ho consigliato di selezionare i documenti a sostegno della tua idea e, soprattutto, di scegliere quelli scientifici, visto che di concetti scientifici di parla.
Se poi vogliamo entrare in campo storico, allora possiamo esprimere opinioni e portare come documenti di fatti altri tipi di testimonianze, compreso questo manifesto...


----------



## Nobody (18 Gennaio 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Se non hai alcuna classificazione non sei in grado di identificare. Quindi, usando il tuo termine, come identifichi un tratto umano se non utilizzando una classificazione cui sopra?


Non ti capisco...puoi chiarire meglio?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Gennaio 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Ho letto e percepito. Non c'è bisogno incazzarsi, perché il "gruppo etnico" è soltanto un altro nome per "razza", suona meglio dopo il fascismo e ha inoltre un altro significato. Qui stiamo discutendo però di razze biologiche e vorrei mantenere il filo.
> 
> Approfitto dell'occasione e segnalo che la *guerra di segnalazioni *di messaggi ecc mi lascia freddo e non cancello nulla se non comprendo dove volete arrivare. Vedo solo che l'uno ce l'ha con l'altro ed è tutto lì.


Io ho segnalato i post di Tristano/Cat (alias Actarus e...?) perché a sostegno delle sue affermazioni sulla razza di oggi e di ieri (quando ha pure considerato socialmente utili eruzioni vulcaniche!) documenti fascisti.
Come si evince dal link che ti ho inviato privatamente (per non alimentare la polemica) e da questo che segue 

http://www.ibc.regione.emilia-romagna.it/soprintendenza/htm/offesa.pdf

Non credo che possa essere considerato storicamente dibattuto il fatto che alla base delle azioni di sterminio organizzato con efficienza industriale ci fosse quella ideologia.
Io non faccio guerra proprio a nessuno. 
La tua affermazione la trovo scorretta nei miei confronti e tendente a far scadere la segnalazione di affermazioni anticostituzionali a beghe di comari. Io non sono una comare.
Credo di essere una delle persone più miti e corrette del forum e tu, Admin, è la seconda volta che ignori le mie segnalazioni (ne ho fatte veramente poche e motivate) adducendo che non capisci dove risieda l'offesa.
Non ho mai segnalato post in cui sono stata personalmente insultata perché gli insulti non mi toccano perché fatti da persone verso cui non provo sentimenti.
Ho segnalato solo post razzisti.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (18 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> brutto il modo di dire delle maestre "riformulo la domanda" e come dire " rispondimi con quello che voglio sentirmi dire".
> 
> 
> Si può fare selezione delle informazioni ricevute oppure no.
> ...


Io lo faccio per guadagnare un po' di tempo. A volte i ragazzi sono tremendi


----------



## Old Cat (18 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ecco, è proprio questo il punto: con quel documento non si può sostenere la tesi che le razze esistono, perchè è un documento di parte, tra le altre cose scientificamente erroneo.
> Per questo ti ho consigliato di selezionare i documenti a sostegno della tua idea e, soprattutto, di scegliere quelli scientifici, visto che di concetti scientifici di parla.
> Se poi vogliamo entrare in campo storico, allora possiamo esprimere opinioni e portare come documenti di fatti altri tipi di testimonianze, compreso questo manifesto...


ma sai...io non entro in nessun campo tantomeno quello storico perchè non mi interessa ne mi vanto di averne le competenze.


I documenti raramente non sono di parte perchè sono mediati dal contesto storico in cui è stato scritto, dalle opionioni dell'autore, dalle correnti letterarie , politiche, dai progressi scientifici dell'epoca storica.


Dunque, per nulla togliere a nessun modo di pensare, io non seleziono.

O meglio,  ho scelto in questo caso il testo maggiormente cliccato in internet su quel argomento che mi interessava linkare.


----------



## Old Cat (18 Gennaio 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Io lo faccio per guadagnare un po' di tempo. A volte i ragazzi sono tremendi


 
l'importanza di frequentare le lezioni all'università è capire quel che l'insegnante vuol sentirsi dire dalla propria materia di insegnamento.

nulla  vale studiare libri su libri, gli appunti fatti sulle lezioni del docente e gli appunti stessi, quelli ti fanno promuovere.


altrimenti sei condannato ad un susseguirsi di " ti riformulo la domanda"


----------



## Old Cat (18 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io ho segnalato i post di Tristano/Cat (alias Actarus e...?) perché a sostegno delle sue affermazioni sulla razza di oggi e di ieri (quando ha pure considerato socialmente utili eruzioni vulcaniche!) documenti fascisti.
> Come si evince dal link che ti ho inviato privatamente (per non alimentare la polemica) e da questo che segue
> 
> http://www.ibc.regione.emilia-romagna.it/soprintendenza/htm/offesa.pdf
> ...


 
segnalami dove io ho linkato un sito di contenuti razzisti mentre parlavo dei vulcani italiani.....

assumiti la responsabilità delle tue affermazioni e smettila di dire cose a valvera non supportate da un bel nulla.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (18 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non ti capisco...puoi chiarire meglio?


Prendiamo un'impronta digitale. Può essere rotonda, allungata, quadrata. Molto di più, ma fermiamoci.

Poi guardo una qualsiasi altra impronta, e la identifico, perché vedo un tratto conosciuto, dicendo che sia rotonda, allungata o quadrata. E la metto in quel cassetto. Identifico ed utilizzo una classificazione creata in precedenza.

Se non ho una classificazione delle impronte pronta ad uso, mi devo prima crearne una, altrimenti finisco a non poter identificare alcuna. Non è importante come classifico, ma che vi sia una classificazione.

Se ora prendo la parola razza e dico di uno, è di razza cinese o di razza africana, identifico l'essere umano appliccando la classificazione dei tratti.

Il termine razza è stato abbandonato non perché non è definibile, ma perché ha subito troppe interpretazioni errate, e con il termine Gruppo Etnico ha guadagnato un terreno nuovo, accettato da tutti. Però a me suona male uguale.

---

Io ho vissuto in un periodo, dove i termini scientifici sono stati cambiati. C'era ad esempio il Grammo e il Pond. Chi se lo ricorda? E chi si ricorda quando il Pond fu "definitivamente" nominato Newton? Eppure non era giusto neanche quello? O le Calorie e Joule? E quanto tempo ci volle che le indicazioni cambiassero da _cal _a _kcal_?

Cosa si usa ancora e cosa si è dimenticato usare, perfino in ambiente scientifico?

E così è anche con la razza. La parola razza definisce bene un essere umano di un'etnia. Se l'etnia è definibile, allora anche la razza lo è, e la differenza è solo un gioco di parole, a comodo di chi l'ha inventato.

---

Dunque, a quale gruppo etnico appartiene il tuo gatto? Che tipo è?


----------



## Nobody (18 Gennaio 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Prendiamo un'impronta digitale. Può essere rotonda, allungata, quadrata. Molto di più, ma fermiamoci.
> 
> Poi guardo una qualsiasi altra impronta, e la identifico, perché vedo un tratto conosciuto, dicendo che sia rotonda, allungata o quadrata. E la metto in quel cassetto. Identifico ed utilizzo una classificazione creata in precedenza.
> 
> ...


Allora...la si può chiamare razza, etnia, tipo, paperino...con questo termine vogliamo definire per comodità dei sottoinsiemi con caratteristiche comuni. La definizione di questi confini è empirica e non scientifica.
Siccome però col termine "razza" storicamente si sono identificati dei sottoinsiemi rigidamente confinati, con la chiara e non negata intenzione di gerarchizzazione dell'umanità (intenzione che ha portato a stragi orribili, anche su basi come quella del documento postato da tristano) questo termine ha acquisito una connotazione negativa. Da qui il rifiuto, più che comprensibile, all'uso del termine.
In ogni caso, qualunque termine si usi, non esiste alcuna distinzione scientifica che possa porre confini certi tra gli uomini. 
Il semplice buon senso, a mio modo di vedere, sconsiglierebbe di far uso di questo vocabolo...soprattutto se prima se ne censurano altri.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (18 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io ho segnalato i post di Tristano/Cat (alias Actarus e...?) perché a sostegno delle sue affermazioni sulla razza di oggi e di ieri (quando ha pure considerato socialmente utili eruzioni vulcaniche!) documenti fascisti.
> Come si evince dal link che ti ho inviato privatamente (per non alimentare la polemica) e da questo che segue
> 
> http://www.ibc.regione.emilia-romagna.it/soprintendenza/htm/offesa.pdf
> ...


Difatti vedevo una guerra (ora cessata). Ho capito in questa discussione di cosa si tratta, perché l'ho seguita. Cosa faccio, chiudo tutto e si riapre e si continua da un'altra parte? Non è la soluzione.

Se abbiamo problemi di usare correttamente il termine razza, cerchiamo di risolverli. Inevitabile che si usano anche espressioni razziste, perché per fare la distinzione ed evidenziare cosa significa e cosa non significa, bisogna usare i termini nel modo corretto *e *scorretto.

Il link che mi hai mandato (leggendo estratti del libro) punta su una interpretazione distorta del termine razza, quale abusata ampiamente durante il fascismo. Qui non si parla del fascismo, ma di razze umane, ossia gruppi etnici, per puro interesse biologico, almeno mi pare. E gli altri interventi sono Off Topic, però ci ricordano che stiamo parlando di un'altra cosa, oppure no?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (18 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> l'importanza di frequentare le lezioni all'università è capire quel che l'insegnante vuol sentirsi dire dalla propria materia di insegnamento.
> 
> nulla vale studiare libri su libri, gli appunti fatti sulle lezioni del docente e gli appunti stessi, quelli ti fanno promuovere.
> 
> ...


Allora devo essere l'eccezione ... invito gli studenti di esprimere in parole proprie ciò che loro ritengono giusto (ed assumersi le responsabilità).

Però se mi chiedono delle cose a cui non ho la risposta pronta, chiedo di riformulare la domanda, con un largo sorriso


----------



## Quibbelqurz (18 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Allora...la si può chiamare razza, etnia, tipo, paperino...con questo termine vogliamo definire per comodità dei sottoinsiemi con caratteristiche comuni. La definizione di questi confini è empirica e non scientifica.
> Siccome però col termine "razza" storicamente si sono identificati dei sottoinsiemi rigidamente confinati, con la chiara e non negata intenzione di gerarchizzazione dell'umanità (intenzione che ha portato a stragi orribili, anche su basi come quella del documento postato da tristano) questo termine ha acquisito una connotazione negativa. Da qui il rifiuto, più che comprensibile, all'uso del termine.
> *In ogni caso, qualunque termine si usi, non esiste alcuna distinzione scientifica che possa porre confini certi tra gli uomini*.
> Il semplice buon senso, a mio modo di vedere, sconsiglierebbe di far uso di questo vocabolo...soprattutto se prima se ne censurano altri.


Dicendo così, anche il Gruppo Etnico non ha alcun significato/valore scientifico, vero?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Gennaio 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Difatti vedevo una guerra (ora cessata). Ho capito in questa discussione di cosa si tratta, perché l'ho seguita. Cosa faccio, chiudo tutto e si riapre e si continua da un'altra parte? Non è la soluzione.
> 
> Se abbiamo problemi di usare correttamente il termine razza, cerchiamo di risolverli. Inevitabile che si usano anche espressioni razziste, perché per fare la distinzione ed evidenziare cosa significa e cosa non significa, bisogna usare i termini nel modo corretto *e *scorretto.
> 
> Il link che mi hai mandato (leggendo estratti del libro) punta su una interpretazione distorta del termine razza, quale abusata ampiamente durante il fascismo. Qui non si parla del fascismo, ma di razze umane, ossia gruppi etnici, per puro interesse biologico, almeno mi pare. E gli altri interventi sono Off Topic, però ci ricordano che stiamo parlando di un'altra cosa, oppure no?


No.
*Tu* hai continuato la discussione sul corretto uso del termine razza nella distinzione macroscopiche tra gli esseri umani.
I link postati da Tristano/Cat erano di quel genere e avevono uno scopo evidente.
Ripeto che io non mi sono mai scontrata con Cat perché ho compreso subito che vi erano ben scarse possibilità di confronto tra noi.
Ho segnalato questi post fascisti che ha citato per affermare che il concetto di razza è corretto. Il fatto che in seguito l'abbia negato asserendo che ha ingenuamente semplicemente linkato quel che era uscito da google è una patetica difesa o una ricerca della polemica infatti basta provare a cercare la parola razza per vedere che compaiono link molto diversi (per fortuna!)
A questo punto sarebbe più corretto dire che vi sono utenti che qualunque indecenza postino possono essere considerati in buona fede.


----------



## Bruja (18 Gennaio 2008)

*Ok*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Come dicevo ad admin, è una classificazione di comodo, del tutto empirica...non ha nulla di scientifico. La differenziazione biologica per razza è stata abbandonata perchè scientificamente indefinibile.


Tutto quello che vuoi ma quel senso, chiamalo pure tipologia, viene accettato su un documento che mi pare abbastanza scientificocome un'autopsia. Tipologia ...........ok ma come viene definita se non dal colore della pelle e dai tratti somatici caratteriali. Non si accettano definizioni come cinese, congolese o spagnolo.... quella è la nazionalità, quindi quella che definiamo tipologia altro non è che quella che intendiamo abitualmente come razza.... indio, asiatico, africoamericano, caucasico....e quante altre ce ne potrebbero essere.
Cosa cambia alla fine, si tratta solo di definire tratti somatici esteriori non di qualificarli o graduarli con intenzioni di merito o meno.
Se dico che una persona di Orgosolo è l'opposto di una di Oslo faccio del razzismo? O non definisco invece della caratterialità somatiche...
Mi sembra che in questa faccenda si stia raggiungendo la fobìa della Regina Vittoria, siccome era scandaloso mostrare le gambe, faceva mettere tappeti e drappi fino a terra sui tavoli per non mostrarne le "gambe"!!!
Bruja


----------



## Quibbelqurz (18 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> No.
> *Tu* hai continuato la discussione sul corretto uso del termine razza nella distinzione macroscopiche tra gli esseri umani.
> I link postati da Tristano/Cat erano di quel genere e avevono uno scopo evidente.
> Ripeto che io non mi sono mai scontrata con Cat perché ho compreso subito che vi erano ben scarse possibilità di confronto tra noi.
> ...


Con un sorriso così così ...

Come annota MM, se il termine razza viene usato in un certo modo, e meglio dimenticarselo. Però se usiamo _Gruppo Etnico _e pensiamo _razza_, e meglio usare razza. IMHO


----------



## La Lupa (18 Gennaio 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Difatti vedevo una guerra (ora cessata). Ho capito in questa discussione di cosa si tratta, perché l'ho seguita. Cosa faccio, chiudo tutto e si riapre e si continua da un'altra parte? Non è la soluzione.
> 
> Se abbiamo problemi di usare correttamente il termine razza, cerchiamo di risolverli. Inevitabile che si usano anche espressioni razziste, perché per fare la distinzione ed evidenziare cosa significa e cosa non significa, bisogna usare i termini nel modo corretto *e *scorretto.
> 
> Il link che mi hai mandato (leggendo estratti del libro) punta su una interpretazione distorta del termine razza, quale abusata ampiamente durante il fascismo. Qui non si parla del fascismo, ma di razze umane, ossia gruppi etnici, per puro interesse biologico, almeno mi pare. E gli altri interventi sono Off Topic, però ci ricordano che stiamo parlando di un'altra cosa, oppure no?


no Giovanni, scusa, un par di palle.

Io non c'ero (grazie a dio) e non ho letto le schifezze. Ma sono state riportate.

E il vecchio "vesuvio erutta per noi" a me fa una sega di differenza se è invocato sulla "*razza"* Napoletana o sul "*tipo"* 'ca pummarola 'ncoppa.

Cosa vuol dire scusa? Che posso invocare l'olocausto per i *tipi* che abitano la terra di Israele ma non per la *razza* ebraica?

Non state bene gente.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Non state niente bene.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (18 Gennaio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> no Giovanni, scusa, un par di palle.
> 
> Io non c'ero (grazie a dio) e non ho letto le schifezze. Ma sono state riportate.
> 
> ...


E' un abuso della parola *tipo *come è stato fatto anche per la *razza*. Non cambia nulla, solo la parola. E questo infatti non va bene.


----------



## Bruja (18 Gennaio 2008)

*Lupa*



La Lupa ha detto:


> no Giovanni, scusa, un par di palle.
> 
> Io non c'ero (grazie a dio) e non ho letto le schifezze. Ma sono state riportate.
> 
> ...


 
Vedi che si parla della stessa cosa ..... razzismo è sminuire o prevaricare o considerare inferiore qualcuno per la sua nascita, estrazione e tipologia..... parlare di razza nel senso corrente della parola è solo dare un'indicazione spicciola e discorsiva..... se dico che tu sei di razza (tipologia nella lingua corrente non lo usa nessuno) caucasica, o indoeuropea (la butto là tanto per dire) ti sentirsti offesa? Mi parrebbe assurdo...
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Gennaio 2008)

*Mah?!*

Sono indignata e intellettualmente imbufalita.
Ma di cosa stiamo parlando?
Stiamo facendo disquisizioni scientifico/filologiche?
Non credo proprio che sia di qualche utilità!
Che guardando in faccia una persona se ne possa intuire con una ragionevole percentuale ti approssimazione l'etnia è indubbio (anche se nel concetto di etnia entrano aspetti culturali che non corrispondono sempre agli aspetti somatici).
Ma cercare le argomentazioni scientifiche di questo mi sembra capzioso anche perché geneticamente le differenze e le somiglianze tra le persone sono molto maggiori per altri aspetti meno visibili.
La questione è sorta in merito ad altre affermazioni razziste e sostenere che un nigeriano ha la pelle più scura di uno svedese è di una banalità e di inutilità evidente e ha il solo risultato di distrarre dal vero nodo.
Il nodo è che sono stati postati link fascisti a sostegno di differenze razziali che erano state affermate per altre ragioni.

Ripeto che l'essere stata accusata di fare una guerra personale a un'utente con cui mi sarò messa in relazione 10 volte facendo scadere la mia segnalazione a bega di comare lo ritengo offensivo.


----------



## Old Giusy (18 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> ma sai...io non entro in nessun campo tantomeno quello storico perchè non mi interessa ne mi vanto di averne le competenze.
> 
> 
> I documenti raramente non sono di parte perchè sono mediati dal contesto storico in cui è stato scritto, dalle opionioni dell'autore, dalle correnti letterarie , politiche, dai progressi scientifici dell'epoca storica.
> ...


Scusa, ma ci tengo molto.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Gennaio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> no Giovanni, scusa, un par di palle.
> 
> Io non c'ero (grazie a dio) e non ho letto le schifezze. Ma sono state riportate.
> 
> ...





Admin ha detto:


> E' un abuso della parola *tipo *come è stato fatto anche per la *razza*. Non cambia nulla, solo la parola. E questo infatti non va bene.





Bruja ha detto:


> Vedi che si parla della stessa cosa ..... razzismo è sminuire o prevaricare o considerare inferiore qualcuno per la sua nascita, estrazione e tipologia..... parlare di razza nel senso corrente della parola è solo dare un'indicazione spicciola e discorsiva..... se dico che tu sei di razza (tipologia nella lingua corrente non lo usa nessuno) caucasica, o indoeuropea (la butto là tanto per dire) ti sentirsti offesa? Mi parrebbe assurdo...
> Bruja


Io non vengo capita ...Lupa che usa uno stile opposto non viene capita... famo a non capisse?


----------



## Old Cat (18 Gennaio 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Ok, il piacere è tutto tuo. Saluti.


perchè no...mio si di sicuro.
io sono educata


----------



## Old SarahM. (18 Gennaio 2008)

passo a leggervi e .... opperbacco ... noto che vi state preparando per il giorno della memoria ... 
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Giorno_della_Memoria

raga' su queste cose non si scherza ... ok ... sgommo via.


by
Femmina di Razza 'pizza e mandolino'


----------



## Old Giusy (18 Gennaio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> passo a leggervi e .... opperbacco ... noto che vi state preparando per il giorno della memoria ...
> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Giorno_della_Memoria
> 
> raga' su queste cose non si scherza ... ok ... sgommo via.
> ...


Ehi compaesana, non pensare di scappar via così....


----------



## Old Cat (18 Gennaio 2008)

*sii sempre te stessa*



giusy79 ha detto:


> Scusa, ma ci tengo molto.


 
lo so he ci tieni molto a spiegare qui nel forum chi sei, come sei, chi frequenti, come insegni, le tue opinioni, i tuoi credi.


ci mancherebbe, continua così, trasparente come te  quasi nessuna.

p.s. un consiglio, continua ad esprimere te stessa, la vera te stessa anche quando per quieto vivere mandi giù il croppone e  dici si signore.


ciao giusy


----------



## Old Giusy (18 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> lo so he ci tieni molto a spiegare qui nel forum chi sei, come sei, chi frequenti, come insegni, le tue opinioni, i tuoi credi.
> 
> 
> ci mancherebbe, continua così, trasparente come te quasi nessuna.
> ...


Accetto sicuramente il consiglio.
Il resto non mi interessa.


----------



## Bruja (18 Gennaio 2008)

*va beh...*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io non vengo capita ...Lupa che usa uno stile opposto non viene capita... famo a non capisse?


 
Io non vorrei che si facesse a non capirsi....facciamo così, se dico che sei caucasica definisco una tua appartenenza come tipologia.... che alla fine è comunque razza, e bada ho detto caucasica non ariana!!!!
Però se non parlo di razza o di etnìa ma dico che sei una terrona (non fa nulla se non lo sei) sto definendoti con una tipologia od un'espressione sprezzante visto che non è una tipologia riconosciuta ma che definisce un'origine geografica???
Insomma per me non è nelle parole o nelle definizioni il problema ma nell'intenzione con la quale cui vengono dette o scritte...

Quanto al resto non mi sono neppure messa a discuterlo perchè è superovvio che non mi riguarda e non mi ci riconosco. Quello che temo e che semplici opinioni possano essere viste come qualcosa che non sono, un clima un po' da maccartismo ...
Io magari ho detto cose inutili, ma non mi riferivo singolarmente bensì generalmente e resta che la parola razza è nata, prima di tutte le diatribe politico-segregazioniste, per definire che un africano era diverso da un nordico.... che sarà cosa semplice e visibile, ma se uno deve scriverlo su un documento magari senza il fototipo.... può dare un minimo di orientamento sulla persona in questione.
Poi ripeto per la faccenda dei vulcani, dei documenti etc.... sono evidentemente degli scivoloni. 
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Gennaio 2008)

Sono scivoloni dei fraintendimenti o delle leggerezze.
Quelle non lo sono.


----------



## Old SarahM. (18 Gennaio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> raga' su queste cose non si scherza ...


e non si va nemmeno troppo per il sottile!! o ci si indigna o ....


----------



## dererumnatura (18 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Io non vorrei che si facesse a non capirsi....facciamo così, se dico che sei caucasica definisco una tua appartenenza come tipologia.... che alla fine è comunque razza, e bada ho detto caucasica non ariana!!!!
> Però se non parlo di razza o di etnìa ma dico che sei una terrona (non fa nulla se non lo sei) sto definendoti con una tipologia od un'espressione sprezzante visto che non è una tipologia riconosciuta ma che definisce un'origine geografica???
> Insomma per me non è nelle parole o nelle definizioni il problema ma nell'intenzione con la quale cui vengono dette o scritte...
> 
> ...


 
delle 'boutades' insomma.....non condivido.ma va bene lo stesso.


----------



## Bruja (18 Gennaio 2008)

*NO*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> delle 'boutades' insomma.....non condivido.ma va bene lo stesso.


Non uso le parole a caso.... le boutades sono facezie, uno scivolone è una mancanza di tatto, o gusto od opportunità.
Bruja


----------



## @lex (18 Gennaio 2008)

da che pulpito mi arriva la predica.............. 

	
	
		
		
	


	






















Prezzemolino


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Gennaio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> e non si va nemmeno troppo per il sottile!! o ci si indigna o ....


<ti puoi spiegare meglio, per favore?


----------



## Mari' (18 Gennaio 2008)

C'era da aspettarselo ... il tutto finisce a Tarallucci ucci ucci e Vino ... un classico della nostra amata Patria, con il benestare delle autorita'.

"Chi avut avut avut, chi a rat, a rat, a rat, scurdammc o passat simm Napl paisà" 

ALE'!


PS continua alla prossima ... riempite voi gli spazi


----------



## dererumnatura (18 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> C'era da aspettarselo ... il tutto finisce a Tarallucci ucci ucci e Vino ... un classico della nostra amata Patria, con il benestare delle autorita'.
> 
> "Chi avut avut avut, chi a rat, a rat, a rat, scurdammc o passat simm Napl paisà"
> 
> ...


Infatti.
Tarallucci e Vino....che vuoi fare.


----------



## Mari' (18 Gennaio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Infatti.
> Tarallucci e Vino....che vuoi fare.


Aspetto  "MASCALZONE LATINO" ... cosi' tolgo il disturbo.  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Ti pare?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> C'era da aspettarselo ... il tutto finisce a Tarallucci ucci ucci e Vino ... un classico della nostra amata Patria, con il benestare delle autorita'.
> 
> "Chi avut avut avut, chi a rat, a rat, a rat, scurdammc o passat simm Napl paisà"
> 
> ...


A me sembra a polenta e usei


----------



## dererumnatura (18 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A me sembra a polenta e usei


 
te ghè rasun!!!!


----------



## Mari' (18 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A me sembra a polenta e usei


Persa ... mi sono persa ... aspetto di ri-trovarmi


----------



## dererumnatura (18 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Persa ... mi sono persa ... aspetto di ri-trovarmi


 
tutte le strade portano a Roma...


----------



## Mari' (18 Gennaio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> tutte le strade portano a Roma...


SI, ma una sola al mio cuore.


----------



## La Lupa (18 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A me sembra a polenta e usei


E culo.

E' tutta una robba di culo, Persichè!
Beata sorella, a volte sei di una ingenuità...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Son faccende di culo. Dai, non si spiega diversamente.


Comunque... io veramente vi esorterei alla preghiera.

Madonnina, liberaci dal male.
(non vedo a cos'altro potremmo appellarci).


----------



## Fedifrago (18 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> fedigrafo......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gratuiti sto par de palle!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma ti costa tanto scrivere che hai postato una cazzata e rimuoverlo invece di insistere a difendere l'indifendibile sostenendo che non leggi manco ciò che linki?

Perchè questa si aggiunge alla eletta schiera dei tuoi interventi tipo assassina, forza vesuvio e etna e compagnia cantando!

Ahhh...ma tanto POI chiedi scusa...non volevi...dimostrati ORA un minimo avveduta e non seminazizzania...

Se invece godi nel far casino (altra cosa detta da te, giusto? "Ha una funzione socialmente utile anche spaccare le palle?") poi non lamentarti se vieni attaccata!

E sarei io che deludo te?


----------



## Mari' (18 Gennaio 2008)

*Solo a lui*

Possono andare le preghiere, S. Giuda Taddeo il Santo “delle cause perse”.

http://www.laprovinciakr.it/Attualita/2005/16/Giuda_Santo.htm


----------



## Old Vulvia (18 Gennaio 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Termini come "razza bianca", "razza negra", "razza asiatica" ecc. sono destituiti di qualsiasi fondamento scientifico: esiste la razza umana.
> "bianco, negro o asiatico" sono oggi definiti "tipi" differenti (di fenotipo).





Admin ha detto:


> Il termine razza è stato abbandonato non perché non è definibile, ma perché ha subito troppe interpretazioni errate...





Admin ha detto:


> E' un abuso della parola *tipo *come è stato fatto anche per la *razza*. Non cambia nulla, solo la parola. E questo infatti non va bene.





Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Stiamo facendo disquisizioni scientifico/filologiche?


 
Chiarisco il termine "tipo".
"Tipo" non è la versione moderna della parola "razza".

Occorre distinguere tra genotipo e fenotipo.

Per "razza" si è intesa una suddivisione degli esseri umani adducendo al fatto che alcune caratteristiche esteriori (fenotipo) potessero far pensare all’esistenza di "categorie" di genotipi diversi dagli altri (genotipo=corredo genetico ovvero è ciò che è "scritto" nel DNA). 

Questa ipotesi, che è stata sfruttata storicamente a fini ideologici e di genocidio (affermando che esistono razze migliori di altre), NON E’ MAI STATA CONFERMATA DA STUDI EMPIRICI.
Non solo, gli studi sul DNA dimostrano, com’è noto, che ogni uomo ha un DNA diverso da ogni altro essere umano ma come *specie* (che è definibile, al contrario della razza) siamo *geneticamente omogenei*. Dunque, *il termine razza, associato al genotipo, è, ripeto, destituito di qualsiasi fondamento scientifico*, anche se viene ancora utilizzato discorsivamente da molti (+ o – informati:condom

	
	
		
		
	


	




    e anche da chi queste cose dovrebbe conoscerle, per rifarmi all’esempio portato da Bruja.

Il termine "tipo" (caucasico, asiatico ecc.) fa riferimento invece al fenotipo (cioè l’effetto visibile della combinazione dei vari geni di ognuno di noi che interagiscono con fattori esterni) che è soltanto una suddivisione "somatica" e non ha altre implicazioni.

La distinzione quindi non è solo scientifica o filologica ma anche di sostanza.


----------



## Old SarahM. (18 Gennaio 2008)

*vulvia*


----------



## Bruja (18 Gennaio 2008)

*Vulvia*



Vulvia ha detto:


> Chiarisco il termine "tipo".
> "Tipo" non è la versione moderna della parola "razza".
> 
> Occorre distinguere tra genotipo e fenotipo.
> ...


Questo, solo questo e semplicemente questo intendevo....e tuttavia non si può pretendere che chi non abbia questo tipo di nozioni scientifiche ed usi, per quanto maldestramente, o solo per correntezza, la parola razza, venga tacciato di nefandezze verbali.   
Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (18 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Questo, solo questo e semplicemente questo intendevo....e tuttavia non si può pretendere che chi non abbia questo tipo di nozioni scientifiche ed usi, per quanto maldestramente, o solo per correntezza, la parola razza, *venga tacciato di nefandezze verbali. *
> Bruja


Le nefandezze non son quelle verbali, Bruja...ma ciò che è stato postato!!

E se si posta senza capire il senso di ciò che si posta allora non parliamo di scivoloni...ma di STUPIDITA'!


----------



## Old Vulvia (18 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Questo, solo questo e semplicemente questo intendevo....e tuttavia non si può pretendere che chi non abbia questo tipo di nozioni scientifiche ed usi, per quanto maldestramente, o solo per correntezza, la parola razza, venga tacciato di nefandezze verbali.
> Bruja


In generale concordo, ci sono persone che sono in buona fede su questi argomenti, altre meno.


----------



## Iago (18 Gennaio 2008)

*Vulvia*



Vulvia ha detto:


> In generale concordo, ci sono persone che sono in buona fede su questi argomenti, *altre meno*.



senza alcun dubbio!

vi racconto una cosa, per chi non la conoscesse già...

tanti anni fà, ai tempi di Maradona, a Verona in occasione di una partita esposero un cartellone (regolarmente punito dalla disciplinare sportiva) che recitava: Vesuvio pensaci tu

quando il Verona venne a Napoli ci fecero trovare: Giulietta è na zoccola e Romeo è nu cornut


ieri si sono adottati tifi e slogan da stadio per dimostare tutto il livore che certe menti ospitano...a voi le conclusioni...


ed ora, alla faccia di chi mi vuole male (se c'è...) e sfidando gli "auguri diretti" me ne vado a stretto e diretto contatto con magma e inferi, a farmi una bella stufetta, con una brunetta tanto carina...razza porcellina


----------



## Old SarahM. (18 Gennaio 2008)

Giulietta è na zoccola e Romeo è nu cornut


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Gennaio 2008)

*sarah*



SarahM. ha detto:


> Giulietta è na zoccola e Romeo è nu cornut


 
e
mo' che centra?


----------



## Old SarahM. (18 Gennaio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> e
> mo' che centra?


noooo ... era una citazione da iago, op. cit.


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Gennaio 2008)

ambeh...quel porcolo....


----------



## Lettrice (18 Gennaio 2008)

Devo dire che per una volta son stata felicissima di aver dovuto partecipare a una runione INFINITA ... questo pomeriggio sarei realmente uscita fuori dai gangheri...

Uno riporta una battuta(ccia?) viene censurato... qualcun altro inneggia a disgrazie "al fine di ripulire socialmente" ma passa tranquillo una censura che agisce col c..o e non con la testa... si postano link di cent'anni fa a difesa di teorie ormai scadute, mai invalidate ( fatta esclusione dell'uomo coi baffetti&Co.)... ma sine... la terra e' piatta chissenefrega!!!

Tanto io _terrona_ faccio l'_ammore_ col _terzo mondo_ ...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Che mi frega... c'ho la figlia _ariana_ mezzo ebrea...


----------



## Mari' (18 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> senza alcun dubbio!
> 
> vi racconto una cosa, per chi non la conoscesse già...
> 
> ...


Cu na bona salut uaglio'  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  buon divertimento!























   Questo Iagone e' "TERRIBILE" ...


----------



## Mari' (18 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Devo dire che per una volta son stata felicissima di aver dovuto partecipare a una runione INFINITA ... questo pomeriggio sarei realmente uscita fuori dai gangheri...
> 
> Uno riporta una battuta(ccia?) viene censurato... qualcun altro inneggia a disgrazie "al fine di ripulire socialmente" ma passa tranquillo una censura che agisce col c..o e non con la testa... si postano link di cent'anni fa a difesa di teorie ormai scadute, mai invalidate ( fatta esclusione dell'uomo coi baffetti&Co.)... ma sine... la terra e' piatta chissenefrega!!!
> 
> ...



EH SI ... E GIA' ... E CHE VUOI FARE, TIRAMM A CAMPA' ...


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Devo dire che per una volta son stata felicissima di aver dovuto partecipare a una runione INFINITA ... questo pomeriggio sarei realmente uscita fuori dai gangheri...
> 
> Uno riporta una battuta(ccia?) viene censurato... qualcun altro inneggia a disgrazie "al fine di ripulire socialmente" ma passa tranquillo una censura che agisce col c..o e non con la testa... si postano link di cent'anni fa a difesa di teorie ormai scadute, mai invalidate ( fatta esclusione dell'uomo coi baffetti&Co.)... ma sine... la terra e' piatta chissenefrega!!!
> 
> ...


 

io mi esprimo solo con due parole:


Sbattetela fuori di qui.


E me ne stracatafotto dellle risposte political correct...e me ne impippo, di tutte le stronzate che a difesa porterà l'illustrissimo oggi in_ lutto esistenziale ?_....dopo aver offeso come e dove voleva per mesi anche l'operaio e la sua restribuzione da pezzente.

Perchèquell che offende davvero, non è lei che manco capisce _chi l ha  messa al mondo porella_...ma chi la sostiene oggi con ungomento e domani con quell'altro.

Del resto poi..se al parlamento si presenta la Vento è anche giusto che questa possa dar fiato a quella cloaca.


e ora piangi ancora un pochetto e segnala anche questo al papà.


Ai papa'.


----------



## Lettrice (18 Gennaio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> io mi esprimo solo con due parole:
> 
> 
> Sbattetela fuori di qui.
> ...


Lo quoto perche' non faccia la fine dei miei post...


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Gennaio 2008)

e dei miei.


hai fatto bene.


----------



## Mari' (18 Gennaio 2008)

... in questo caso affidatevi S. Giuda Taddeo, il Santo “delle cause perse”.

Ma ho dei grossi dubbi che vi ascoltera'


----------



## Old Cat (18 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Gratuiti sto par de palle!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
tranquillo fedigrafo.
continua.
mi deludi. molto


----------



## Old Cat (18 Gennaio 2008)

*proprio tu parli*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> io mi esprimo solo con due parole:
> 
> 
> Sbattetela fuori di qui.
> ...


 
amore mio....e io invece sto qua.


----------



## Lettrice (18 Gennaio 2008)

ECCOMI...


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> amore mio....e io invece sto qua.


 
*e continuatela a ridere...*


*perchè per fortuna Tua non ti rendi conto mai di quello che dici.*

*E la parola amore, valla a destinare a un mittente diverso , non sciuparla cosi, come fai col resto della tua vita.*


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Gennaio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> *e continuatela a ridere...*
> 
> 
> *perchè per fortuna Tua non ti rendi conto mai di quello che dici.*
> ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Gennaio 2008)

*Sinceramente*

Sinceramente non credo che censurare un post eliminandolo sia tanto importante.
Importante è segnalarlo.
Importante è che sia chiara l'indignazione per certe affermazioni.
Il modo di relazionarsi successivo che proclamava una falsa innocenza e ignoranza ha mostrato ancor più chiaramente la posizione ideologica della persona.
Così come ha detto molto la sottovalutazione della gravità di certe affermazioni.
Forse è meglio che resti traccia di quanto è stato detto ...se non verrà modificato, come già è stato fatto in altri casi.


----------



## Old Cat (19 Gennaio 2008)

*senti chi parla*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> *e continuatela a ridere...*
> 
> 
> *perchè per fortuna Tua non ti rendi conto mai di quello che dici.*
> ...


 
si tesoro, ammmmore mio.


----------



## Lettrice (19 Gennaio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> *e continuatela a ridere...*
> 
> 
> *perchè per fortuna Tua non ti rendi conto mai di quello che dici.*
> ...



Ma cosa ti aspetti Micio?

Che conosca il significato della parola AMORE? 

Probabilmente lo cerchera' su Google...


----------



## dererumnatura (19 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sinceramente non credo che censurare un post eliminandolo sia tanto importante.
> Importante è segnalarlo.
> Importante è che sia chiara l'indignazione per certe affermazioni.
> Il modo di relazionarsi successivo che proclamava una falsa innocenza e ignoranza ha mostrato ancor più chiaramente la posizione ideologica della persona.
> ...


Sei una delle poche che ha capito cosa intendevo...non avrei d'altra parte dovuto intitolare il thread 'perchè ho chiesto di censurare' ma 'Perchè ho Segnalato e ho chiesto che ne venisse denunciata la gravità'

Non serve cancellare.Serve indignarsi.Mi pare che questo lo abbiamo fatto tutti.

Ora diamoci un taglio o diamo adito ad altre polemiche, visto che non è tanto l'argomento che scatena certi personaggi ma la voglia di creare casino e di sentirsene nel bel mezzo..


----------



## Bruja (19 Gennaio 2008)

*Dererum*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> Sei una delle poche che ha capito cosa intendevo...non avrei d'altra parte dovuto intitolare il thread 'perchè ho chiesto di censurare' ma 'Perchè ho Segnalato e ho chiesto che ne venisse denunciata la gravità'
> 
> Non serve cancellare.Serve indignarsi.Mi pare che questo lo abbiamo fatto tutti.
> 
> Ora diamoci un taglio o diamo adito ad altre polemiche, visto che non è tanto l'argomento che scatena certi personaggi ma la voglia di creare casino e di sentirsene nel bel mezzo..


Direi che il tuo intervento è assolutamente saggio, eliminare un post è una forma di censura, ma e anche vero che certe offese (e ne sono state fatte in passato ad personam) devono essere rimosse per il decoro ed il rispetto dovuto ad ogni utent , soprattutto se le offese hanno carattere ritorsivo per fatti personali.  
Come sempre bisogna valutare il caso e la situazione, e magari tenere presente CHI esprime certi concetti o giudizi ...... 
Bruja


----------



## Bruja (19 Gennaio 2008)

*Feddy*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Le nefandezze non son quelle verbali, Bruja...ma ciò che è stato postato!!
> 
> E se si posta senza capire il senso di ciò che si posta allora non parliamo di scivoloni...ma di STUPIDITA'!


Perfetto, condivido la sostanza ma elaboro diversamente; visto che mi pare si stia parlando di esempi reiterati, prendere atto che alla base c'è della stupidità evidente a cui dare seguito è cosa sterile, non credi che ci eviterebbe di scrivere lunghissimi thread, che purtroppo lasciano le persone comunque nella loro idea, dicendo semplicemente che con simili idee non ci si confronta perchè non sono idee ma odiose stupidaggini, e non dare altro spazio? 
E' ovvio che certe definizioni offendano moralmente ed eticamente più chi le dice che chi le ascolta .....ma se neppure se ne accorgono, quando mi trovo davanti a definizioni simili, mi rifiuto di pensare che l'abbia formulata una persona con non abbia in sè questa stupidità, quindi definire la cosa scivolone è semplicemente un parametro adeguato alla persona presa in esame. Se pensassi che chi ha espresso tali convinzioni fosse persona intelligente e integerrima direi che è diventata improvvisamente idiota.
Bruja


----------



## Old adelfo (19 Gennaio 2008)

non è tanto l'argomento che scatena certi personaggi ma la voglia di creare casino e di sentirsene nel bel mezzo..[/quote]





son da poco in questo forum ma come non esser già d'accordo con te?!


----------



## Lettrice (19 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Perfetto, condivido la sostanza ma elaboro diversamente; visto che mi pare si stia parlando di esempi reiterati, prendere atto che alla base c'è della stupidità evidente a cui dare seguito è cosa sterile, non credi che ci eviterebbe di scrivere lunghissimi thread, che purtroppo lasciano le persone comunque nella loro idea, dicendo semplicemente che con simili idee non ci si confronta perchè non sono idee ma odiose stupidaggini, e non dare altro spazio?
> E' ovvio che certe definizioni offendano moralmente ed eticamente più chi le dice che chi le ascolta .....ma se neppure se ne accorgono, quando mi trovo davanti a definizioni simili, mi rifiuto di pensare che l'abbia formulata una persona con non abbia in sè questa stupidità, quindi definire la cosa scivolone è semplicemente un parametro adeguato alla persona presa in esame. Se pensassi che chi ha espresso tali convinzioni fosse persona intelligente e integerrima direi che è diventata improvvisamente idiota.
> Bruja


Pero' mi sembra un dovere verso la societa' evidenziare le tare del sistema rimarcando l'idiozia di certi elementi...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Gennaio 2008)

Però ci sono stupidi e stupidi...
Stupidi buoni e stupidi cattivi...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Gennaio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Sei una delle poche che ha capito cosa intendevo...non avrei d'altra parte dovuto intitolare il thread 'perchè ho chiesto di censurare' ma 'Perchè ho Segnalato e ho chiesto che ne venisse denunciata la gravità'
> 
> Non serve cancellare.Serve indignarsi.Mi pare che questo lo abbiamo fatto tutti.
> 
> Ora diamoci un taglio o diamo adito ad altre polemiche, visto che *non è tanto l'argomento che scatena certi personaggi ma la voglia di creare casino e di sentirsene nel bel mezzo*..


Non lo so... perché la scelta dell'argomento corrisponde al reale modo di pensare che viene manifestato anche nelle altre circostanze... 

	
	
		
		
	


	






adelfo ha detto:


> son da poco in questo forum ma come non esser già d'accordo con te?!


Gradirei esplicitassi a chi ti riferisci...


----------



## dererumnatura (19 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non lo so... perché la scelta dell'argomento corrisponde al reale modo di pensare che viene manifestato anche nelle altre circostanze...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Comincio a credere che la scelta dell'argomento è fatta sapientemente..sanno dove colpire per suscitare reazioni e clamore....

Non penso siano davvero stupidi...non credo nemmeno negli scivoloni ( l'unico che è 'scivolato' è sterminatorrr)...penso che siano disadattati che trovano nutrimento nelle piazzate.

comunque sia in un modo ..sia nell'altro....la mia opinione su certi individui resta davvero bassissima.

Bon..

Persa, ieri pensavo a quella tua torta cioccolato e pere...l'hai più rifatta?


----------



## Old adelfo (19 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non lo so... perché la scelta dell'argomento corrisponde al reale modo di pensare che viene manifestato anche nelle altre circostanze...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
a tutti coloro che non sanno confrontarsi senza armi in pugno...che non sanno accettare le diversità d'opinioni e che trovano in ogni dichiarazione fatta da altri motivo di polemica, molto spesso non finalizzata ad altro che sfogare il proprio livore...
non mi riferisco a persone in particolare....posso avere questa opportunità?? Ho semplicemente rimarcato un fatto incontestabile!
questo dovrebbe essere un forum finalizzato ad altro che non sfogare rancori geo-politici come pare sia ormai diventato...
tutto questo senza la volontà di aprire un'ulteriore nuova polemica...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Gennaio 2008)

adelfo ha detto:


> *a tutti coloro* che non sanno confrontarsi senza armi in pugno...*che non sanno accettare le diversità d'opinioni e che trovano in ogni dichiarazione fatta da altri motivo di polemi*ca, molto spesso non finalizzata ad altro che sfogare il proprio livore...
> non mi riferisco a persone in particolare....posso avere questa opportunità?? Ho semplicemente rimarcato un fatto incontestabile!
> questo dovrebbe essere un forum finalizzato ad altro che non sfogare rancori geo-politici come pare sia ormai diventato...
> tutto questo senza la volontà di aprire un'ulteriore nuova polemica...


Appunto...
Era questo che volevo capire: tra "tutti coloro" metti me?
Perché capisco che sei entrato da poco nel forum (e quindi puoi non avere un'opinione corretta di come mi sono sempre posta...), ma hai anche detto su invito di chi: Cat.
Se intendi dire che sono un'intollerante perché ho rimarcato affermazioni indegne e anticostituzionali, vorrei lo esplicitassi.


----------



## Bruja (19 Gennaio 2008)

*Lettrice*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Pero' mi sembra un dovere verso la societa' evidenziare le tare del sistema rimarcando l'idiozia di certi elementi...


 
E' ovvio ma quando si è stabilito che oltre al rimarcare non si può fare altro...
Non sto spezzando lance per nessuno ma trovo stancante anche parlare al vento, dico quel che penso e poi, vedendo che tanto il messaggio è passato a chi doveva riceverlo, per chi non lo riceve mi rassegno, tanto so che il dovere di rimarcarlo l'ho espletato.
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (19 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> E' ovvio ma quando si è stabilito che oltre al rimarcare non si può fare altro...
> Non sto spezzando lance per nessuno ma trovo stancante anche parlare al vento, dico quel che penso e poi, vedendo che tanto il messaggio è passato a chi doveva riceverlo, per chi non lo riceve mi rassegno, tanto so che il dovere di rimarcarlo l'ho espletato.
> Bruja


No infatti crotala, non cogliera' il messaggio...come sempre... e applaudira' cio' che scrivi...  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Vedro' cosa posso fare


----------



## Bruja (19 Gennaio 2008)

*P/R*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Però ci sono stupidi e stupidi...
> Stupidi buoni e stupidi cattivi...


Questo è evidentissimo, ma ad entrambi c'è un solo modo di riferirsi, a quelli buoni perchè il danno che fanno è contingente alla loro insipienza, a quelli cattivi perchè il livore quasi sempre gli si ritorce contro e li rende loro il cattivo servizio di guardarli con sospetto anche se dicono cose "giuste", il modo dicevo, far presente la nostra opinione, chiarire il concetto e poi, vista la vis polemica e la insistenza testarda, ignorare...
Esprimo solo la mia opinione e forse può essere considerata blnda, ma almeno non foraggia l'innescarsi di polemiche secondarie e terziarie.....
Bruja


----------



## Old adelfo (19 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Appunto...
> Era questo che volevo capire: tra "tutti coloro" metti me?
> Perché capisco che sei entrato da poco nel forum (e quindi puoi non avere un'opinione corretta di come mi sono sempre posta...), ma hai anche detto su invito di chi: Cat.
> Se intendi dire che sono un'intollerante perché ho rimarcato affermazioni indegne e anticostituzionali, vorrei lo esplicitassi.


 
immaginavo che tu ritenessi di essere tra i miei riferimenti...no, abbiamo inizialmente avuto un'incomprensione ma tu non c'entri proprio nulla...e posso anche dire che hanno poco a vedere anche coloro che hanno discusso con me su altri argomenti...la mia era una constatazione maturata leggendo interventi vari su argomenti altrettanto vari...
che io sia stato invitato da Cat...che tra noi due ci possa essere un feeling particolare...nulla deve avere a che vedere con il mio rapporto con tutti gli altri partecipant al forum: io, ribadisco "io", sono me stesso e pretendo d'esser valutato come tale...ho sempre avuto in altissima considerazione il rispetto delle idee altrui e sempre lo avrò e cercherò di evitare iul grave errore di generalizzare...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Gennaio 2008)

adelfo ha detto:


> immaginavo che tu ritenessi di essere tra i miei riferimenti...no, abbiamo inizialmente avuto un'incomprensione ma tu non c'entri proprio nulla...e posso anche dire che hanno poco a vedere anche coloro che hanno discusso con me su altri argomenti...la mia era una constatazione maturata leggendo interventi vari su argomenti altrettanto vari...
> che io sia stato invitato da Cat...che tra noi due ci possa essere un feeling particolare...nulla deve avere a che vedere con il mio rapporto con tutti gli altri partecipant al forum: io, ribadisco "io", sono me stesso e pretendo d'esser valutato come tale...ho sempre avuto in altissima considerazione il rispetto delle idee altrui e sempre lo avrò e cercherò di evitare iul grave errore di generalizzare...


Grazie della risposta.


----------



## Old adelfo (19 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Grazie della risposta.


 
prego...è e sarà sempre un piacere per me confrontarmi con altri di diverse idee...ma vorrei poterlo fare in modo corretto e civile...
faccio parte di altri forum tra i quali overlex...forum di categoria....e si cerca in tutti di trovare aiuto negli altri partecipanti e non vittime sacrificali sulle quali scaricare le proprie frustrazioni o altro
parlerò sempre con piacere con te...


----------



## @lex (19 Gennaio 2008)

adelfo ha detto:


> prego...è e sarà sempre un piacere per me confrontarmi con altri di diverse idee...ma vorrei poterlo fare in modo corretto e civile...
> faccio parte di altri forum tra i quali overlex...forum di categoria....e si cerca in tutti di trovare aiuto negli altri partecipanti e non vittime sacrificali *sulle quali scaricare le proprie frustrazioni o altro*
> parlerò sempre con piacere con te...





























ma poi si è capaci di fare autocritica? io non credo...

benvenuto Adelfo....


----------



## Old adelfo (19 Gennaio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> ma poi si è capaci di fare autocritica? io non credo...
> 
> benvenuto Adelfo....


grazie del benvenuto...la capacità di autocritica è di pochi.....


----------



## @lex (19 Gennaio 2008)

adelfo ha detto:


> grazie del benvenuto...la capacità di autocritica è di pochi.....


parole sante....spero tu riesca a fare proselitismo....


----------



## Old adelfo (19 Gennaio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> parole sante....spero tu riesca a fare proselitismo....


 
sarei già felice di non farmi troppi nemici...


----------



## @lex (19 Gennaio 2008)

adelfo ha detto:


> sarei già felice di non farmi troppi nemici...


te lo auguro....


----------



## Old adelfo (19 Gennaio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> te lo auguro....


 
.....sensazione...ma mi sembra che tu sia abbastanza pessimista....


----------



## @lex (19 Gennaio 2008)

adelfo ha detto:


> .....sensazione...ma mi sembra che tu sia abbastanza pessimista....


sensazione......ma mi sembra che tu ne sappia già....


----------



## Old adelfo (19 Gennaio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> sensazione......ma mi sembra che tu ne sappia già....


 

eh già....qualcosa ne so già....ma da irriducibile ottimista credo di poter dialogare con tutti...o quasi tutti....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Gennaio 2008)

adelfo ha detto:


> prego...*è e sarà sempre un piacere per me confrontarmi con altri di diverse idee*...ma vorrei poterlo fare in modo corretto e civile...
> faccio parte di altri forum tra i quali overlex...forum di categoria....e si cerca in tutti di trovare aiuto negli altri partecipanti e *non vittime sacrificali sulle quali scaricare le proprie frustrazioni o altro*
> parlerò sempre con piacere con te...





@lex ha detto:


> ma poi si è capaci di fare autocritica? io non credo...
> 
> benvenuto Adelfo....





adelfo ha detto:


> grazie del benvenuto*...la capacità di autocritica è di pochi*.....





@lex ha detto:


> parole sante*....spero tu riesca a fare proselitismo*....


a) esistono idee e opinioni su cui è possibile confrontarsi ed esistono posizioni aberranti
b) ho aperto io il thread "Insulti" che voleva proporre una riflessione su come certi insulti potrebbero essere proiezioni di paure di chi li utilizza.
Questo non c'entra nulla con il rimarcare affermazioni o comportamenti indegni e inaccettabili.
c) chi dovrebbe fare autocritica qui è chi si è presentata più volte con nick diversi anche contemporanei e facendosi domande e dandosi risposte e autoattestazioni di stma, simulando educazione e correttezza che ha poi ampiamente e ripetutamente dimostrato di non possedere.
Per questa persona l'autocritica è solo una delle diverse tattiche che utilizza.


----------



## Old adelfo (19 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> a) esistono idee e opinioni su cui è possibile confrontarsi ed esistono posizioni aberranti
> b) ho aperto io il thread "Insulti" che voleva proporre una riflessione su come certi insulti potrebbero essere proiezioni di paure di chi li utilizza.
> Questo non c'entra nulla con il rimarcare affermazioni o comportamenti indegni e inaccettabili.
> c) chi dovrebbe fare autocritica qui è chi si è presentata più volte con nick diversi anche contemporanei e facendosi domande e dandosi risposte e autoattestazioni di stma, simulando educazione e correttezza che ha poi ampiamente e ripetutamente dimostrato di non possedere.
> Per questa persona l'autocritica è solo una delle diverse tattiche che utilizza.


 
ora tu stai facendo chiaro riferimento a una persona, Cat, non presente e non in grado di ribattere quanto affermi...
a me non interessa questo, non amo gli insulti in generale e l'incapacità di accettare le altrui convinzioni...anche quelle che a noi paiono assurde....
vorrei potermi sempre confrontare con le persone utilizzando il senso delle frasi che scrivo e non la pesantezza degli insulti che lancio....


----------



## dererumnatura (19 Gennaio 2008)

adelfo ha detto:


> ora tu stai facendo chiaro riferimento a una persona, Cat, non presente e non in grado di ribattere quanto affermi...
> a me non interessa questo, non amo gli insulti in generale e l'incapacità di accettare le altrui convinzioni...anche quelle che a noi paiono assurde....
> *vorrei potermi sempre confrontare con le persone utilizzando il senso delle frasi che scrivo e non la pesantezza degli insulti che lancio....[/*quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## Old adelfo (19 Gennaio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> adelfo ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ora tu stai facendo chiaro riferimento a una persona, Cat, non presente e non in grado di ribattere quanto affermi...
> ...


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Gennaio 2008)

Non è semplice spiegare le sensazioni che ho, ci provo.
E' vero, Tristano ora non c'è e non può ribattere, spero lo farà quando potrà.
Il postare un Manifesto Fascista nell'ambito di una discussione sul concetto di razza e sui nuovi termini che hanno sostituito la parola "razza" ha due significati:
- portarlo come esempio (sbagliato o giusto che sia, e qui solo Tristano può dirci se per lei è giusto o sbagliato) della definizione di razza in epoca fascista, come semplice documento storico, senza commenti: in questo caso, dato tutto ciò che è scaturito da quanto affermato da quel documento, è INDISPENSABILE presentarlo in quanto tale, cioè come documento di un'epoca, e basta, lasciando agli altri utenti la possibilità di commentare; se non si fa questa premessa, è OVVIO che tutti ti daranno addosso perchè l'hai mostrato come TUA opinione;
- portarlo come definizione di razza in generale, senza precisare se sia una definizione superata, giusta o sbagliata: in questa caso si è COMUNQUE soggetti a domande, critiche, affermazioni forti, proprio per il contenuto del documento in sè.

Ergo: Tristano, questa tua imprecisione è suonata come una provocazione, volontaria o meno lo sai solo tu.
Ed in più, il mio post in cui ti chiedevo di commentarlo insieme a noi, poteva essere l'occasione per far capire il tuo punto di vista, post che però è caduto nel vuoto....


----------



## dererumnatura (19 Gennaio 2008)

adelfo ha detto:


> dererumnatura ha detto:
> 
> 
> > nessun problema...non sono d'accordo sulla poca sostanza delle mie frasi che potranno anche essere di non semplice costruzione....ti assicuro che so dire quel che penso e anche senza timore...
> ...


----------



## MK (19 Gennaio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> adelfo ha detto:
> 
> 
> > frasi più che di non semplice costruzione di costruzione tale da voler sembrare di difficile costruzione al punto da spostare l'attenzione dal significato alla costruzione stessa...insomma...oserei dire 'costruite'.
> ...


----------



## Old Cat (19 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Non è semplice spiegare le sensazioni che ho, ci provo.
> E' vero, Tristano ora non c'è e non può ribattere, spero lo farà quando potrà.
> Il postare un Manifesto Fascista nell'ambito di una discussione sul concetto di razza e sui nuovi termini che hanno sostituito la parola "razza" ha due significati:
> - portarlo come esempio (sbagliato o giusto che sia, e qui solo Tristano può dirci se per lei è giusto o sbagliato) della definizione di razza in epoca fascista, come semplice documento storico, senza commenti: in questo caso, dato tutto ciò che è scaturito da quanto affermato da quel documento, è INDISPENSABILE presentarlo in quanto tale, cioè come documento di un'epoca, e basta, lasciando agli altri utenti la possibilità di commentare; se non si fa questa premessa, è OVVIO che tutti ti daranno addosso perchè l'hai mostrato come TUA opinione;
> ...


 
giusy...
ho digitato di fretta la parola razza su google e ho linkato i primi risultati che ne sono scaturiti...a caso perchè in quel momento non avevo tempo di star li a leggere i testi.


non c'è nulla da spiegare, che fosse un testo di orientamento fascista nemmeno lo sapevo perchè nemmeno l'ho aperto.


giusy.......HAI CAPITO O NO?

 non me ne frega nulla commentare argomenti di cui non sono appassionata.


mi riferivo solo al concetto che SECONDO IL MIO PARERE la parola razza nel contesto del genere umano esiste e si può usare.


punto e stop.


e voi ne avete fatto un affare di stato COME SEMPRE  quando parla tristano....


----------



## Old Cat (19 Gennaio 2008)

ciao adelfo.


----------



## Old adelfo (19 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ergo: Tristano, questa tua imprecisione è suonata come una provocazione, volontaria o meno lo sai solo tu.
> Ed in più, il mio post in cui ti chiedevo di commentarlo insieme a noi, poteva essere l'occasione per far capire il tuo punto di vista, post che però è caduto nel vuoto....


 
questo mi pare un intervento di valore che esprime il totale disaccordo e chiede spiegazioni senza cadere nell'offensivo. Occorre però accettare anche risposte magari non gradite che esprimono idee a noi forse assurde...da ascoltare e poi anche condannare se questo è ciò che sentiamo di fare...
nella mia non breve vita ho incontrato persone varie e da tutte ho tratto insegnamento...come ci si deve comportare...e come "non ci si deve comportare"...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> giusy...
> ho digitato di fretta la parola razza su google e ho linkato i primi risultati che ne sono scaturiti...a caso perchè in quel momento non avevo tempo di star li a leggere i testi.
> 
> 
> ...


Digitando "razza" con Google non compare quel documento.
Sei stata connessa per parecchio e sarebbe bastato leggere le prime righe per capire di cosa si trattava.
Infatti lo sapevi benissimo e ben per quello lo hai linkato.
E il giorno prima ti eri vantata, tra emoticons di risate, del tuo dichiararti razzista e della auspicabile utilità sociale di Vesuvio ed Etna.
Sei stata accolta con rispetto con ognuno dei nick che hai usato e con ognuno dei nick hai detto cose inaccettabil.
E continui a farlo.


----------



## Old adelfo (19 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> ciao adelfo.


 
ciao Caterina....un bacio a te...


----------



## Old adelfo (19 Gennaio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> adelfo ha detto:
> 
> 
> > frasi più che di non semplice costruzione di costruzione tale da voler sembrare di difficile costruzione al punto da spostare l'attenzione dal significato alla costruzione stessa...insomma...oserei dire 'costruite'.
> ...


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> giusy...
> ho digitato di fretta la parola razza su google e ho linkato i primi risultati che ne sono scaturiti...a caso perchè in quel momento non avevo tempo di star li a leggere i testi.
> 
> 
> ...


Ma si, certo, ho capito.
Permettimi però di sottolineare la tua GRAVE mancanza di attenzione.... non puoi postare un link senza aprirlo! Su un argomento così delicato.... Non si può, non si può! Una volta capito quello che ti veniva detto, cioè che era un manifesto fascista, che era pericoloso postarlo senza spiegazioni, hai continuato tranquillamente a parlarne, rispondendo alle obiezioni che ti venivano fatte!
Almeno ammetti di essere stata ingenua....


----------



## Old Cat (19 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Digitando "razza" con Google non compare quel documento.
> E il giorno prima ti eri vantata, tra emoticons di risate, del tuo dichiararti razzista e della auspicabile utilità sociale di Vesuvio ed Etna.
> Sei stata accolta con rispetto con ognuno dei nick che hai usato e con ognuno dei nick hai detto cose inaccettabil.
> E continui a farlo.


 
sei in malefede persa.


non sono razzista, queste affermazioni sono del tutto inesatte.


io ho diversi nick perchè mi piace così, come in tanti qui dentro.
questi sono afari miei e le regole del forum stabiliscono che una persona può avere i nick che si vuole


in quanto al buon trattamento persa.......nemmeno quello corrisponde alla verità e tu lo sai molto bene.


----------



## Old Cat (19 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ma si, certo, ho capito.
> Permettimi però di sottolineare la tua GRAVE mancanza di attenzione.... non puoi postare un link senza aprirlo! Su un argomento così delicato.... Non si può, non si può! Una volta capito quello che ti veniva detto, cioè che era un manifesto fascista, che era pericoloso postarlo senza spiegazioni, hai continuato tranquillamente a parlarne, rispondendo alle obiezioni che ti venivano fatte!
> Almeno ammetti di essere stata ingenua....


 
ciao giusy


si parla della definizione della parola razza.



punto e basta, le idee politiche le avete messe voi.


----------



## MK (19 Gennaio 2008)

adelfo ha detto:


> può essere...ma non cerco di complicare la costruzione delle mie frasi...semplicemente è la costruzione delle mie frasi....che sia io ad essere complicato???


 
Non potevi essere diversamente...

ps però scusa eh ma qualcosa di costruito c'è e si sente, poca spontaneità...


----------



## Old adelfo (19 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Non potevi essere diversamente...
> 
> ps però scusa eh ma qualcosa di costruito c'è e si sente, poca spontaneità...


 
mi dispiace disilluderti in questa tua certezza ripetuta...no, non vi è nulla di costruito in me che non sia tale in tutti voi....non si dice che siamo il risultato di ciò che siam stati??


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Gennaio 2008)

adelfo ha detto:


> questo mi pare un intervento di valore che esprime il totale disaccordo e chiede spiegazioni senza cadere nell'offensivo. Occorre però accettare anche risposte magari non gradite che esprimono idee a noi forse assurde...da ascoltare e poi anche condannare se questo è ciò che sentiamo di fare...
> nella mia non breve vita ho incontrato persone varie e da tutte ho tratto insegnamento...come ci si deve comportare...e come "non ci si deve comportare"...


Caro Adelfo, ammetto di essere molto coinvolta dall'argomento (fascismo e razza), non per motivi personali, ma perchè insegnando storia ho una mia idea e ascolto quelle dei ragazzi, che sono spesso distorte. Io insegno loro solo a leggere la storia, per poi formarsi una loro idea, che non deve allontanarsi dai fatti, perchè la storia è fatta da fatti.
Mi rendo conto di essere puntigliosa sull'argomento, e per questo sto insistendo sulla leggerezza di Tristano.
Avrei accettato anche un suo inneggiare a quell'idea di razza, purchè consapevole e motivato. Sarei rimasta della mia idea, probabilmente avrei mostrato il mio disaccordo, ma c'è libertà di pensiero, figuriamoci. Ma un'ingenuità del genere non riesco a mandarla giù....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> sei in malefede persa.
> 
> 
> non sono razzista, queste affermazioni sono del tutto inesatte.
> ...


Non sono in malafede.
Ma come spesso accade si insulta proiettando sugli altri quel che si è.
Se tu fossi stata mal accolta non si capirebbe il tuo voler restare in un luogo in cui non viene apprezzata né compresa sin da subito...
Gli altri nick/cloni sono trasparenti e scherzosi e non vengono usati per provocare o postare storie provocatorie.
E con ciò ho chiarito a chi in buona fede e con scarsa o nulla conoscenza della storia pregressa degli utenti fossa capitato in questa discussione.


----------



## dererumnatura (19 Gennaio 2008)

adelfo ha detto:


> mi dispiace disilluderti in questa tua certezza ripetuta...no, non vi è nulla di costruito in me che sia tale in tutti voi....non si dice che siamo il risultato di ciò che siam stati??


 
Seren sarà seren non è se non sarà seren si rasserenerà....


----------



## Old Cat (19 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Caro Adelfo, ammetto di essere molto coinvolta dall'argomento (fascismo e razza), non per motivi personali, ma perchè insegnando storia ho una mia idea e ascolto quelle dei ragazzi, che sono spesso distorte. Io insegno loro solo a leggere la storia, per poi formarsi una loro idea, che non deve allontanarsi dai fatti, perchè la storia è fatta da fatti.
> Mi rendo conto di essere puntigliosa sull'argomento, e per questo sto insistendo sulla leggerezza di Tristano.
> Avrei accettato anche un suo inneggiare a quell'idea di razza, purchè consapevole e motivato. Sarei rimasta della mia idea, probabilmente avrei mostrato il mio disaccordo, ma c'è libertà di pensiero, figuriamoci. Ma un'ingenuità del genere non riesco a mandarla giù....


 
io affermo che le razze umane esistono.

punto e basta.


non ho altro da dirti riguardo questo argomento che sta assumento connotazioni noiose.


----------



## MK (19 Gennaio 2008)

adelfo ha detto:


> mi dispiace disilluderti in questa tua certezza ripetuta...no, non vi è nulla di costruito in me che sia tale in tutti voi....non si dice che siamo il risultato di ciò che siam stati??


 
mah... sensazioni... Buona giornata Adelfo.


----------



## Old Cat (19 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non sono in malafede.
> Ma come spesso accade si insulta proiettando sugli altri quel che si è.
> Se tu fossi stata mal accolta non si capirebbe il tuo voler restare in un luogo in cui non viene apprezzata né compresa sin da subito...
> Gli altri nick/cloni sono trasparenti e scherzosi e non vengono usati per provocare o postare storie provocatorie.
> E con ciò ho chiarito a chi in buona fede e con scarsa o nulla conoscenza della storia pregressa degli utenti fossa capitato in questa discussione.


 
i cloni degli altri utenti di questo forum sono così innocenti e scherzosi che l'admin si è visto costretto a mettere l'iscrizione obbligatoria.


 e poi tu conosci tutti i cloni di tutti gli utenti che parli con tale convinzione e fermezza?


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> io affermo che le razze umane esistono.
> 
> punto e basta.
> 
> ...


Va bene.
Però hai sbagliato il documento che poteva consolidare la tua idea che le razze esistono, semplicemente perchè scientificamente non corretto e storicamente di parte.
Saluti.


----------



## Old Cat (19 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Va bene.
> Però hai sbagliato il documento che poteva consolidare la tua idea che le razze esistono, semplicemente perchè scientificamente non corretto e storicamente di parte.
> Saluti.


 


razza si può secondo me  e secondo tante altre persone usare in riferimento ad esseri umani..

saluti.


----------



## Old adelfo (19 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> mah... sensazioni... Buona giornata Adelfo.


 
grazie, buona giornata anche a te...continuerò ad apparirti costruito ma capirai che sono vero...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> i cloni degli altri utenti di questo forum sono così innocenti e scherzosi che *l'admin si è visto costretto a mettere l'iscrizione obbligatoria.*
> 
> 
> e poi tu conosci tutti i cloni di tutti gli utenti che parli con tale convinzione e fermezza?


E' stata messa per te.
I cloni sono ineliminabili il problema è quello che dicono.

*Il concetto di razza è politico* dopo quanto accaduto nel secolo scorso.


----------



## Old adelfo (19 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> storicamente di parte.
> Saluti.


 
scusa...ma tu che conosci bene la materia...mi sai dire quale documento non è storicamente di parte?


----------



## dererumnatura (19 Gennaio 2008)

adelfo ha detto:


> scusa...ma tu che conosci bene la materia...mi sai dire quale documento non è storicamente di parte?


 
Ma visto che sei qui perchè evidentemente son stati chiesti rinforzi...ma Noi...i rinforzi a chi li chiediamo???


----------



## Old adelfo (19 Gennaio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Ma visto che sei qui perchè evidentemente son stati chiesti rinforzi...ma Noi...i rinforzi a chi li chiediamo???


 
sei completamente fuori strada...io ero qui già da prima e ci si scambiava idee su ben altri argomenti....


----------



## Old Cat (19 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' stata messa per te.
> I cloni sono ineliminabili il problema è quello che dicono.
> 
> *Il concetto di razza è politico* dopo quanto accaduto nel secolo scorso.


 
no che l'admin l'ha messa per me....falso.
 e tu lo sai e continui a dire falsità.


il concetto di razza l'avete reso voi politico.


il concetto di razza è innnocente come altre tantissime parole.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> no che l'admin l'ha messa per me....falso.
> e tu lo sai e continui a dire falsità.
> 
> 
> ...


Continua così...


----------



## Old adelfo (19 Gennaio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Ma visto che sei qui perchè evidentemente son stati chiesti rinforzi...ma Noi...i rinforzi a chi li chiediamo???


 
e vorrei aggiungere che non mi pare abbia bisogno d'aiuto e forse neppure lo desidererebbe....


----------



## dererumnatura (19 Gennaio 2008)

adelfo ha detto:


> e vorrei aggiungere che non mi pare abbia bisogno d'aiuto e forse neppure lo desidererebbe....


 
di chi parli? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





se ti riferisci a chi credo io ..avrebbe bisogno si di aiuto, ma in effetti non del tuo.

e qui c'è poco da ridere.

Buona giornata a tutti.


----------



## Old Cat (19 Gennaio 2008)

adelfo ha detto:


> e vorrei aggiungere che non mi pare abbia bisogno d'aiuto e forse neppure lo desidererebbe....


 
chissà adelfo se immaginano che sei un mio clone o piuttosto il clone di.....chen


----------



## Old adelfo (19 Gennaio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> di chi parli?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
scusa ma era evidente il riferimento visto il mio rapporto personale...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Gennaio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> di chi parli?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Concordo.
Ed è grave che non ne abbia alcuna consapevolezza e si bei dell'approvazione di chi della sua condizione probabilmente ha tratto o spera di trarre vantaggi.
Sinceramente provo umana compassione, senza ombra di ironia.


----------



## Old Cat (19 Gennaio 2008)

*adelfo caro*



adelfo ha detto:


> scusa ma era evidente il riferimento visto il mio rapporto personale...


 





 ti adoro quando  fai così.


----------



## dererumnatura (19 Gennaio 2008)

adelfo ha detto:


> scusa ma era evidente il riferimento visto il mio rapporto personale...


 
era evidente sin dall'inizio infatti.


----------



## Old adelfo (19 Gennaio 2008)

adelfo ha detto:


> scusa ma era evidente il riferimento visto il mio rapporto personale...


 
in questo caso credo proprio che l'intervento dell'admin possa smentire queste eventualità....


----------



## dererumnatura (19 Gennaio 2008)

adelfo ha detto:


> in questo caso credo proprio che l'intervento dell'admin possa smentire queste eventualità....


 














non ci posso credere


----------



## Old Cat (19 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Concordo.
> Ed è grave che non ne abbia alcuna consapevolezza e si bei dell'approvazione di chi della sua condizione probabilmente ha tratto o spera di trarre vantaggi.
> Sinceramente provo umana compassione, senza ombra di ironia.


 

persa..... non so che dire, finiscila per favore di offendermi in questo modo.


----------



## Old adelfo (19 Gennaio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> era evidente sin dall'inizio infatti.


 
spero che ciò non vi dia eccessivo fastidio....mi pare che lei possa continuare a essere se stessa e io pure...con idee e personalità differenti....


----------



## Old adelfo (19 Gennaio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> non ci posso credere


 
dai, prova a far ridere pure me.....


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Gennaio 2008)

adelfo ha detto:


> scusa...ma tu che conosci bene la materia...mi sai dire quale documento non è storicamente di parte?


I documenti storici diventano di parte nel momento in cui servono a sostenere una tesi appartenente ad uno schieramento, che sia di natura politica, sociale, economica, e così via.
Questo documento storico (un manifesto) è definibile di parte perchè è a sostegno dell'ideologia fascista, non basandosi su dati oggettivi, poco approfonditi all'epoca o addirittura nascosti per interesse.
Per lo storico un testo del genere andrebbe letto come documento dell'epoca, perfettamente inserito nel clima storico ed espressione di una fazione politica.
Non può essere usato per costruire su una teoria sulla razza, perchè, appunto, contiene dati scientificamente superati.


----------



## Old adelfo (19 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> I documenti storici diventano di parte nel momento in cui servono a sostenere una tesi appartenente ad uno schieramento, che sia di natura politica, sociale, economica, e così via.
> Questo documento storico (un manifesto) è definibile di parte perchè è a sostegno dell'ideologia fascista, non basandosi su dati oggettivi, poco approfonditi all'epoca o addirittura nascosti per interesse.
> Per lo storico un testo del genere andrebbe letto come documento dell'epoca, perfettamente inserito nel clima storico ed espressione di una fazione politica.
> Non può essere usato per costruire su una teoria sulla razza, perchè, appunto, contiene dati scientificamente superati.


 
buona risposta anche se non soddisfacente...evidenzio solo il passaggio sui dati scientificamente superati alla base di un documento storico...evidentemente tutti sono superati e di conseguenza di non più valido valore, conseguentemente tutti i documenti storici possono essere accettati come validi poichè originati in un periodo con le reletive conoscenze scientifiche....


----------



## Mari' (19 Gennaio 2008)

*BONCIORNO!*

Ho letto tutto


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Gennaio 2008)

adelfo ha detto:


> buona risposta anche se non soddisfacente...evidenzio solo il passaggio sui dati scientificamente superati alla base di un documento storico...evidentemente tutti sono superati e di conseguenza di non più valido valore, conseguentemente tutti i documenti storici possono essere accettati come validi poichè originati in un periodo con le reletive conoscenze scientifiche....


Adelfo, non dobbiamo perdere di vista il contenuto di questo documento.
In esso sono presenti dichiarazioni razziste, che molti intellettuali, anche all'epoca. denunciarono come aberranti.
Non si tratta di giudicare un documento storico VALIDO per l'epoca, ma semplicemente testimonianza di quell'epoca.
La validità di un documento può essere di diverso tipo: morale, scientifica, religiosa.... ma qui si passa dall'aiuto che può dare un documento per la ricostruzione storica alla sua interpretazione.


----------



## Old adelfo (19 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Adelfo, non dobbiamo perdere di vista il contenuto di questo documento.
> In esso sono presenti dichiarazioni razziste, che molti intellettuali, anche all'epoca. denunciarono come aberranti.
> Non si tratta di giudicare un documento storico VALIDO per l'epoca, ma semplicemente testimonianza di quell'epoca.
> La validità di un documento può essere di diverso tipo: morale, scientifica, religiosa.... ma qui si passa dall'aiuto che può dare un documento per la ricostruzione storica alla sua interpretazione.


 
scusami...ma avevo spostato la discussione sul documento storico in generale e non quello specifico che ovviamente condanno....il mio era solo ilm piacere di confrontar idee...


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Gennaio 2008)

adelfo ha detto:


> scusami...ma avevo spostato la discussione sul documento storico in generale e non quello specifico che ovviamente condanno....il mio era solo ilm piacere di confrontar idee...


 Anche a me piace confrontarmi, non ti scusare....
Quando vuoi....


----------



## Mari' (19 Gennaio 2008)

*Giusy*

Posso?


----------



## dererumnatura (19 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Posso?


Lacia stare va..

Lassa perd.. ...come dicono qui in terra di polenta....


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Posso?


Marì!!!!
Ciao!


----------



## Old adelfo (19 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Posso?


certo...


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Gennaio 2008)

adelfo ha detto:


> buona risposta anche se non soddisfacente...evidenzio solo il passaggio sui dati scientificamente superati alla base di un documento storico...evidentemente tutti sono superati e di conseguenza di non più valido valore, conseguentemente tutti i documenti storici *possono essere accettati come validi poichè originati in un periodo con le reletive conoscenze scientifiche*....








Se posto un documento ante copernico che afferma la centralità della terra nel moto dei corpi celesti lo devo OGGI *considerare valido* solo perchè fino a quel momento quello si sapeva e null'altro?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





O lo commenterò alla luce delle successive scoperte dicendo che erano cazzate?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Certo che devo capire quello che leggo se no...l'uno vale l'altro!!


----------



## Mari' (19 Gennaio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Lacia stare va..
> 
> Lassa perd.. ...come dicono qui in terra di polenta....


Tranquilla Dere ... volevo dire a Giusy della foto  

	
	
		
		
	


	







giusy79 ha detto:


> Marì!!!!
> Ciao!


Carabimba ... ma sta foto


----------



## Old adelfo (19 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Se posto un documento ante copernico che afferma la centralità della terra nel moto dei corpi celesti lo devo OGGI *considerare valido* solo perchè fino a quel momento quello si sapeva e null'altro?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ovvio...ma un documento storico non può essere valutato se non nel suo contesto originale...


----------



## Mari' (19 Gennaio 2008)

adelfo ha detto:


> certo...


Ti chiami Giusy?


----------



## dererumnatura (19 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Tranquilla Dere ... volevo dire a Giusy della foto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hai visto che bellezza?


----------



## Old adelfo (19 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ti chiami Giusy?


 
devo per caso ridere?? il mio certo era solo di risposta al tuo posso?? pleonastico l'uno...e l'altro....
sempre con simpatia


----------



## Mari' (19 Gennaio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> hai visto che bellezza?



SI, da schianto


----------



## Mari' (19 Gennaio 2008)

adelfo ha detto:


> devo per caso ridere?? il mio certo era solo di risposta al tuo posso?? pleonastico l'uno...e l'altro....
> sempre con simpatia



HAI RAGIONE!


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Gennaio 2008)

*Auè...*

....la mia è una bellezza interiore!


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Gennaio 2008)

adelfo ha detto:


> ovvio...ma un documento storico non può essere valutato se non nel suo contesto originale...


No Adelfo, non si tratta di valutare.
Ripeto, un documento senza alcun commento serve esclusivamente alla ricostruzione storica, delle conoscenze dell'epoca, dei costumi, degli avvenimenti, laddove possibile.
Quando valuti non fai ricostruzione dei fatti, ma commenti, e nel commento, nell'interpretazione puoi valutare, cioè esprimere un giudizio.


----------



## Mari' (19 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> ....la mia è una bellezza interiore!


Vero!


----------



## Old adelfo (19 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> No Adelfo, non si tratta di valutare.
> Ripeto, un documento senza alcun commento serve esclusivamente alla ricostruzione storica, delle conoscenze dell'epoca, dei costumi, degli avvenimenti, laddove possibile.
> Quando valuti non fai ricostruzione dei fatti, ma commenti, e nel commento, nell'interpretazione puoi valutare, cioè esprimere un giudizio.


 
mi vuoi forse dire che quando prendi in esame un documento ambientandolo nella sua epoca non esprimi un giudizio? Da quando ho avuto in mano un libro non ho letto altro che giudizi supportati da documenti storici...mi pare che ora sia tu a teorizzare..


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Gennaio 2008)

Facciamo un esempio: leggo il documento fascista in questione.
Cosa mi può fornire per la ricostruzione dei fatti?
- il giorno tot dell'anno tot un gruppo di scienziati fascisti lo stila;
- contiene notizie sul concetto di razza, con delle ipotesi sulle origini di alcune razze e sulla loro classificazione;
- rientra in pieno nell'ideologia fascista dell'epoca, condizionata evidentemente da quella nazista ( e qui posso ricordare altri eventi quali la promulgazione delle leggi contro gli ebrei in Germania e poi in Italia, le varie teorie così via...)

STOP.

Ora, se voglio, lo commento, lo interpreto:
- contiene ipotesi offensive;
- contiene ipotesi giuste e sacrosante;
- contiene notizie scientifiche immorali e distorte;
- contiene notizie scientifiche parziali;
- il fascismo fu un grave errore;
- il fascismo è stato un periodo di grandi ed innovative riflessioni....
ecc....


----------



## Old adelfo (19 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Facciamo un esempio: leggo il documento fascista in questione.
> Cosa mi può fornire per la ricostruzione dei fatti?
> - il giorno tot dell'anno tot un gruppo di scienziati fascisti lo stila;
> - contiene notizie sul concetto di razza, con delle ipotesi sulle origini di alcune razze e sulla loro classificazione;
> ...


 
molto interessante questa impostazione...riprenderemo..
ora devo recarmi in cucina e prepararmi qualcosa da mangiare....necessità di single...che ha pure fame..


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Gennaio 2008)

*CONCLUDENDO...*

... se si vuole concludere ovviamente:

- Qualcuno ha postato una cazzata a sostegno di un'altra cazzata;

- Non se ne è resa conto...i motivi si sanno;

- Pur non capendo, si è beata dell'attenzione ricevuta (suo scopo reale?);

- NE HA AVUTA FIN TROPPO;



Che dite, passiamo ad altro, che, come direbbe micia, tanto non si cava un ragno dal buco?!?!?!?


----------



## dererumnatura (19 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> ... se si vuole concludere ovviamente:
> 
> - Qualcuno ha postato una cazzata a sostegno di un'altra cazzata;
> 
> ...


BELLO LUI!
si hai ragione..andiamo oltre...hai qualche idea?


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> ... se si vuole concludere ovviamente:
> 
> - Qualcuno ha postato una cazzata a sostegno di un'altra cazzata;
> 
> ...


IO ADOOOOOORO QUEST'UOMO!!!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> IO ADOOOOOORO QUEST'UOMO!!!!!


Con quegli occhiali e ...immaginandolo in canottiera ...c'è da sballare  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Seriamente Feddy


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Gennaio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> BELLO LUI!
> si hai ragione..andiamo oltre...hai qualche idea?


Traslocherei da qui e aprirei qualche altro argomento...ne ho un paio che mi frullano (di argomenti eh!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	








  )  ...tralasciando o ignorando altre insensate e stupide provocazioni..

Siete d'accordo?


----------



## Mari' (19 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Traslocherei da qui e aprirei qualche altro argomento...ne ho un paio che mi frullano (di argomenti eh!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SI


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Traslocherei da qui e aprirei qualche altro argomento...ne ho un paio che mi frullano (di argomenti eh!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Evvai!


----------



## dererumnatura (19 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Traslocherei da qui e aprirei qualche altro argomento...ne ho un paio che mi frullano (di argomenti eh!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Certo.Apri il thread!


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Gennaio 2008)

Vai Feduccio!

(Me stò ad allargà)


----------



## Old Anna A (19 Gennaio 2008)

e come per ogni film che sia degno di questo nome, ci vuole una colonna sonora adatta... anche per il finale.. come per questo thread..
non so se ricordate the warriors...

http://www.youtube.com/v/-3RFueYzDk8&rel=1


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Gennaio 2008)

*miauuuuuuu*



Anna A ha detto:


> e come per ogni film che sia degno di questo nome, ci vuole una colonna sonora adatta... anche per il finale.. come per questo thread..
> non so se ricordate the warriors...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/v/-3RFueYzDk8&rel=1


 






 bel collegament!


----------



## Lettrice (19 Gennaio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> non ci posso credere


Manco io... Comunque vista la parzialita' dell'amministratore (che ormai per ma ha la credibilita' di un Tamagochi) direi che possono anche evitare...


----------



## Old Anna A (19 Gennaio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> bel collegament!


si parlava di razze, no?
the warriors è un teorema... solo che in pochi hanno capito la soluzione...


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Manco io... Comunque vista la parzialita' dell'amministratore (che ormai per ma ha la credibilita' di un Tamagochi) direi che possono anche evitare...


 
belo


----------



## Old Anna A (19 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Manco io... Comunque vista la parzialita' dell'amministratore (che ormai per ma ha la credibilita' di un Tamagochi) direi che possono anche evitare...


oh.. fra te e MM non so chi sciegliere... mi ispirate un film dietro l'altro... 
non so se coglierai l'ironia... ma credo di si, filmofila che non sei altro, come me.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	









http://www.youtube.com/v/1S82MBcC5Q8&rel=1


----------



## Old Anna A (19 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Manco io... Comunque vista la parzialita' dell'amministratore (che ormai per ma ha la credibilita' di un Tamagochi) direi che possono anche evitare...


oh.. nessuna come te mi ispira film...
non so se coglierai l'ironia... ma credo di si, filmofila che non sei altro, come me.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	









http://www.youtube.com/v/1S82MBcC5Q8&rel=1


----------



## Mari' (19 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> oh.. nessuna come te mi ispira film...
> non so se coglierai l'ironia... ma credo di si, filmofila che non sei altro, come me..
> 
> 
> ...


... nata vot? ...


----------



## dererumnatura (19 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Manco io... Comunque vista la parzialita' dell'amministratore (che ormai per ma ha la credibilita' di un *Tamagochi*) direi che possono anche evitare...


 














mi ero dimenticata del tamagochi.......


----------



## Quibbelqurz (19 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sono indignata e intellettualmente imbufalita.
> Ma di cosa stiamo parlando?
> Stiamo facendo disquisizioni scientifico/filologiche?
> Non credo proprio che sia di qualche utilità!
> ...


Il fatto che sono stati postati link con contenuto contestabile da tutti i punti di vista, non significa che sia stato postato per offendere te o una qualsiasi altra persona. Si discute di *razza *ed è chiaro che con una parola tanta abusata verranno alla luce anche argomenti che con razza non hanno nulla a che fare, ma con razzismo.

Dato però che non parliamo di razzismo (a meno che la discussioni non sia mutata durante le ultime 24 ore), i link allegati sono di titolo informativo, magari poco graditi. Se censuro *informazioni *solo perché a me fanno un certo effetto quanto a te, allora non sono migliore del dittattore Hitler che si è inventato la superiorità di una razza in confronto all'altra, anzi. Come intellettuale devo accettare che le opinioni altrui mi possono ferire, come uomo libero, che le opinioni altrui possono essere manifestate anche se contrari alla mia convinzione.

In altre parole, la razza non è un'opinione, mentre il razzismo lo è. I collegamenti in questione mostravano in parte aspetti di razzismo, e in parte sincera convinzione di una realtà che _oggi _viene definita razzismo, come ad esempio il contenuto del libro di scuola.

Io credo che vedi i collegamenti come offesa, perché non vedi il valore informativo. Io vedo che i collegamenti hanno un valore informativo, in quanto mi mostrano concetti di razza che io non condivido. Se non li avessi visti e visitati, non potrei mai dire di cosa trattavano, né di aver discusso di un concetto di libertà, e non avrei tentato di spiegare il mio punto di vista.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Gennaio 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Il fatto che sono stati postati link con contenuto contestabile da tutti i punti di vista, non significa che sia stato postato per offendere te o una qualsiasi altra persona. Si discute di *razza *ed è chiaro che con una parola tanta abusata verranno alla luce anche argomenti che con razza non hanno nulla a che fare, ma con razzismo.
> 
> Dato però che non parliamo di razzismo (a meno che la discussioni non sia mutata durante le ultime 24 ore), i link allegati sono di titolo informativo, magari poco graditi. Se censuro *informazioni *solo perché a me fanno un certo effetto quanto a te, allora non sono migliore del dittattore Hitler che si è inventato la superiorità di una razza in confronto all'altra, anzi. Come intellettuale devo accettare che le opinioni altrui mi possono ferire, come uomo libero, che le opinioni altrui possono essere manifestate anche se contrari alla mia convinzione.
> 
> ...


E' che sono più informata di te.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (19 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sinceramente non credo che censurare un post eliminandolo sia tanto importante.
> *Importante è segnalarlo.*
> Importante è che sia chiara l'indignazione per certe affermazioni.
> Il modo di relazionarsi successivo che proclamava una falsa innocenza e ignoranza ha mostrato ancor più chiaramente la posizione ideologica della persona.
> ...


Arrivo tardi, ma vedo che parliamo della stessa cosa con opinioni simili ma modi diversi.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (19 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Facciamo un esempio: leggo il documento fascista in questione.
> Cosa mi può fornire per la ricostruzione dei fatti?
> - il giorno tot dell'anno tot un gruppo di scienziati fascisti lo stila;
> - contiene notizie sul concetto di razza, con delle ipotesi sulle origini di alcune razze e sulla loro classificazione;
> ...


La prima parte chiamo informazione, la seconda opinione


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Gennaio 2008)

*Ma è una presa per il...???*



Admin ha detto:


> Il fatto che sono stati postati link con contenuto contestabile da tutti i punti di vista, non significa che sia stato postato per offendere te o una qualsiasi altra persona. Si discute di *razza *ed è chiaro che con una parola tanta abusata verranno alla luce anche argomenti che con razza non hanno nulla a che fare, ma con razzismo.
> 
> Dato però che non parliamo di razzismo (a meno che la discussioni non sia mutata durante le ultime 24 ore), i link allegati sono di titolo informativo, magari poco graditi. Se censuro *informazioni *solo perché a me fanno un certo effetto quanto a te, allora non sono migliore del dittattore Hitler che si è inventato la superiorità di una razza in confronto all'altra, anzi. Come intellettuale devo accettare che le opinioni altrui mi possono ferire, come uomo libero, che le opinioni altrui possono essere manifestate anche se contrari alla mia convinzione.
> 
> ...


Giovanni, le balle stan in pochi posti!

Augurarsi che il Vesuvio e l'Etna eruttando compiano un'azione socialmente utile con lo *STERMINIO* delle popolazioni del sud Italia che attorno vi vivono è 

*RAZZISMO!*

*PUNTO E BASTA!*

*E tu quelli non li hai visti o non li hai voluti vedere, pare!*

Vsto che poi la miss, a sostegno di certi discorsi, posta poi certi link, non lo fa certo per dare un "valore informativo"( dice che li ha postati... a caso!  

	
	
		
		
	


	








  )  , o lo si può leggere così se si ha l'anello al naso!

Ma volendo anche andar dietro al tuo ragionamento, dovresti poi spiegare perchè, se poi la miss in questione ti segnala altri post, dove altri utenti esprimono quella che tu chiami "libera opinione" sulla miss, *QUESTI VENGONO IMMEDIATAMENTE CANCELLATI*. Capire il metro adottato diventa assai arduo, non credi?

Ma chiudiamola qui, visto che per la miss l'importante è che "BENE O MALE (soprattutto male visto quanto afferma) SI PARLI DI LEI" per poter credere di contare almeno qui dentro qualcosa e mi pare che abbia già fatto sprecare troppo tempo a tutti a cercare di fare un ragionamento che avesse un senso con lei!


----------



## Mari' (20 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Giovanni, le balle stan in pochi posti!
> 
> * Augurarsi che il Vesuvio e l'Etna eruttando compiano un'azione socialmente utile con lo STERMINIO delle popolazioni del sud Italia che attorno vi vivono è
> 
> ...


Fedi' lascia perdere.

E' meglio lasciare tutto in bianco e nero come sta ... ogni cosa che si scrive qua sopra/dentro e' come un biglietto da visita, di presentazione ... non e' giusto cancellare quello che lei sente/esprime e ci augura.

Chissa' con chi se la prendera' la prossima volta ... prossimo giro di giostra ... al prossimo ciclo.


Non ci resta che aspettare.


----------



## Lettrice (20 Gennaio 2008)

Personalmente gradirei che  eliminassi ogni tipo di censura visto che il tuo giudizio mi sembra tutt'altro che imparziale; tra l'altro il periodo in cui hai preso una bella vacanza, e' stato un periodo incredibilmente tranquillo e magari sarebbe una buona idea non essere cosi' presente.

La tua censura e la tua presenza danno solo pretesti per provocare... chiramante parlo di Cat... Mi dispiace ma fate tanto gli snob contro il Sud e i suoi sistemi, pero' non credo abbiate pensato per piu' di 5 minuti prima di creare una bella MAFIA qua dentro!!!!

Se poi vuoi continuare la tua censura mettiti comodo perche'  prevedo  tanto da cancellare.


----------



## Lettrice (20 Gennaio 2008)

Comunque tempo fa vidi un documentario della BBC in cui c'erano dei signori che parlavano dell'uragano Katrina come strumento di pulizia sociale... erano tutti girati di spalle e portavano abiti e cappuccio bianchi...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Dicevano che PER LEGGE ERA RICHIESTO L'ANONIMATO VISTO IL CONTENUTO DEI LORO DISCORSI... che strano eh? Sono solo opinioni... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Magari se avessero portato quei testi linkati dalla Mademoiselle Coco come riferimento scientifico la cosa sarebbe stata diversa eh?


----------



## Old Cat (20 Gennaio 2008)

*messaggio a contenuto offensivo*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Personalmente gradirei che eliminassi ogni tipo di censura visto che il tuo giudizio mi sembra tutt'altro che imparziale; tra l'altro il periodo in cui hai preso una bella vacanza, e' stato un periodo incredibilmente tranquillo e magari sarebbe una buona idea non essere cosi' presente.
> 
> *La tua censura e la tua presenza danno solo pretesti per provocare... chiramante parlo di Cat... Mi dispiace ma fate tanto gli snob contro il Sud e i suoi sistemi, pero' non credo abbiate pensato per piu' di 5 minuti prima di creare una bella MAFIA qua dentro!!!!*
> 
> Se poi vuoi continuare la tua censura mettiti comodo perche' prevedo tanto da cancellare.


 
faccio notare all'admin che  l'utente lettrice ha parlato degli utenti residenti al nord come  persone MAFIOSE.

 segnalo questo messaggio di lettrice perciò all'admin perchè offensivo .


----------



## Lettrice (20 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> faccio notare all'admin che  l'utente lettrice ha parlato degli utenti residenti al nord come  persone MAFIOSE.
> 
> segnalo questo messaggio di lettrice perciò all'admin perchè offensivo .



Oltre a non saper scrivere non sai neanche leggere...


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Gennaio 2008)

*ma bestia*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Oltre a non saper scrivere non sai neanche leggere...


 
è per quello che gira sempre in "coppia" 

	
	
		
		
	


	







ciorno pimpe!!!!


----------



## Lettrice (20 Gennaio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> è per quello che *gira sempre in "coppia":*eek:
> 
> 
> 
> ciorno pimpe!!!!


Allora non sono la sola ad aver notato... 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Giorno bestia


----------



## @lex (20 Gennaio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> è per quello che gira sempre in "coppia"
> 
> 
> 
> ...












































e comunque non è coppia, è folla..con interscambio di persone/personalità....


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Oltre a non saper scrivere non sai neanche leggere...


Letti il problema non è leggere.... è *C A P I R E* !!!


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Gennaio 2008)

*Alex*



@lex ha detto:


> e comunque non è coppia, è folla..con interscambio di persone/personalità....


 
si..po' esse...ma lei è sempre Una, come la si gira e la si rivolta.Non ha molte personalità, a mala pena riesce a gestirne una. 

	
	
		
		
	


	







Admin....ti toccherà farti pagare gli straordinari.( è una battuta questa)


Al posto tuo Giovanni, e il mio tono è serio ora,_eruttere_i il ruolo del censore, ma chi te lo fa fare a mantenere una responsabilità di questo tipo.

Tanto per evitare di gestire l'ingrato compito di dover attribuire una_ sofferenza_ di serie A e una di serie B.

Prova a penzarci..


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Gennaio 2008)

*ciorno freddi*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Letti il problema non è leggere.... è *C A P I R E* !!!


 



chi l'ha creata?


verifichiamo, partiamo dall'abc.


----------



## Lettrice (20 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Letti il problema non è leggere.... è *C A P I R E* !!!



Scusa ma proprio visti i post il CAPIRE non lo consideravo proprio...


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Scusa ma proprio visti i post il CAPIRE non lo consideravo proprio...


 

magari domani,quando le arriveranno i sottotitoli.


----------



## Lettrice (20 Gennaio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> magari domani,quando le arriveranno i sottotitoli.


Vuoi dire le immagini... tipo fumetto per bambini... tipo Miffy per intenderci... 

	
	
		
		
	


	













http://www.miffy.com.au/aboutus.html


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Gennaio 2008)

*Magari domani!*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> magari domani,quando le arriveranno i sottotitoli.


Mhhhhh...dubito domani, i titoli di solito stan alla pagina 777 e noi...siam solo alla 45!!


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Vuoi dire le immagini... tipo fumetto per bambini... tipo Miffy per intenderci...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Mhhhhh...dubito domani, i titoli di solito stan alla pagina 777 e noi...siam solo alla 45!!


 




















vero freddi, ma lei* gode* di una corsia preferenziale


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Gennaio 2008)

Act, sei contenta che ti dedichiamo tutta questa attenzione vero?


pure noi 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















io mi diverto...con poco... 

	
	
		
		
	


	






cosa non farei per evitare di andare a stirare


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Gennaio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Act, sei contenta che ti dedichiamo tutta questa attenzione vero?
> 
> 
> pure noi
> ...


Io invecebisogna proprio che mi decida ad andare a fare l'idromassaggio...prima che l'acqua si freddi...


----------



## Old Giusy (20 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Io invecebisogna proprio che mi decida ad andare a fare l'idromassaggio...prima che l'acqua si freddi...


Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...
Come è godurioso l'idromassaggio....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Gennaio 2008)

*...*

Io ho già espresso la mia sincera compassione umana...e mi sembra già tanto...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (21 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Giovanni, le balle stan in pochi posti!
> 
> Augurarsi che il Vesuvio e l'Etna eruttando compiano un'azione socialmente utile con lo *STERMINIO* delle popolazioni del sud Italia che attorno vi vivono è
> 
> ...


Io infatti *non cancello più nulla *perché non posso dare retta a una persona e pestare i piedi dell'altra, soprattutto se mi mancano i presupposti per comprendere il contenuto.

Vedrò a nominare un moderatore con il diritto di censurare contenuti, ovviamente soltanto qualcuno che ha mostrato di essere assolutamente imparziale. Strano che non mi viene in mente nessuno se non Bruja ...

Altrimenti potrei anche semplicemente accettare il fatto che certe cose vengono dette e le reazioni saranno violente, in proporzione al danno provocato. Questa soluzione mi piace di più, perché non richiede alcun impegno ed è stato quella desiderata dalla redazione del forum. Però c'è il rischio che qualcuno si incazza sul serio e crea un danno maggiore - la chiusura del forum.

Non so quale sia la soluzione migliore, ma forse mi potete dare l'ispirazione.


----------



## Old Cat (21 Gennaio 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Io infatti *non cancello più nulla *perché non posso dare retta a una persona e pestare i piedi dell'altra, soprattutto se mi mancano i presupposti per comprendere il contenuto.
> 
> Vedrò a nominare un moderatore con il diritto di censurare contenuti, ovviamente soltanto qualcuno che ha mostrato di essere assolutamente imparziale. Strano che non mi viene in mente nessuno se non Bruja ...
> 
> ...


 

gli interventi in risposta a delle opinioni personali possono essere fatte senza offendere le persone.

Nota bene admin che io ho detto la mia opinione  e che condividevo la tua sull'uso della parola razza.

da qui sono partiti insulti alla mia persona.


in che è ben diverso che esprimere la propria opinione in risposta che può essere opposta.

enormemente diverso.


non si chiede di personarla tutti allo stesso modo, io chiedo di non essere offesa.


----------



## Lettrice (21 Gennaio 2008)

Opinioni come " Vesuvio ed Etna come strumenti di pulizia sociale"  tienitele per te!

Quelle non sono opinioni quello e' razzismo!!

Postare quei link che hai postato non e' un'opinione e' razzismo... per altro TU STESSA HAI SCRITTO DI ESSERE RAZZIASTA!

ORA VAFFANCULO IGNORANTE!

QUESTA E' LA MIA PERSONALE OPINIONE SU DI TE


----------



## Nobody (21 Gennaio 2008)

Vedo che la discussione è andata avanti...ma ancora, nessuno di quei nick che sostengono che le razze esistano, mi ha saputo riportare degli indicatori che le possano catalogare. 
Con questo stesso loro criterio, potrei sostenere che le stelle di diverso colore (azzurre, gialle rosse...), appartengono a razze diverse. Potrei sostenere che la loro intrinseca natura è diversa. 
Ovviamente invece, questa divisione in sottoinsiemi per colore è solo di comodo. La loro natura e composizione è la stessa.
Ovvio quindi, che in un documento si possa scrivere caucasico, asiatico, etc.
Questo non ha nulla di scientifico, ma è solo di comodo.


----------



## Iago (21 Gennaio 2008)

*Giovanni*



Admin ha detto:


> Io infatti *non cancello più nulla *perché non posso dare retta a una persona e pestare i piedi dell'altra, soprattutto *se mi mancano i presupposti per comprendere il contenuto.*
> 
> Vedrò a nominare un moderatore con il diritto di censurare contenuti, ovviamente soltanto qualcuno che ha mostrato di essere assolutamente imparziale. Strano che non mi viene in mente nessuno se non Bruja ...
> 
> ...



...ancora co sta cosa?????

...e ddai....

mi hai tagliato tanti post (mai lamentandomene, prima d'ora) in cui, oltre a non esserci contenuti nè avere forma offensiva, erano diretti sinceri e non allusivi, e soprattutto NON privati!... erano semplicemente verità scomode. 
che poi mi chiedo...che senso ha? se tutti lo hanno letto.....
per non riuscire a sopportare l'idea che staranno lì ad imperitura memoria?? 
...e allora si è stravisato completamente il senso dei forum (IMHO)


appoggio la candidatura di Bruja, sicuramente conoscerà uno dei vulcani più famosi al mondo, e le loro potenzialità (e le loro utilità/utilizzazioni)


ma per me (e puoi darmene atto, non ti ho mai disturbato per nulla) si può restare tranquillamente così come stiamo...(parlo di questo episodio solo a mò di esempio, a me personalmente non ha provocato nessuna sensazione leggere certe cose...vecchie di 20 anni per me)

Iago


----------



## Lettrice (21 Gennaio 2008)

Io proporrei Angel... sempre che lo voglia fare


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2008)

Ti ho sempre ritenuto utente serio e trasparente...credo che sia giusto chiarire una cosa:Ho sempre criticato chen per i suoi eccessi...e le frasi che a volte mi sembravano razziste...e abbiam condiviso insieme quel percoso....!!Dopo son stato oggetto di attacchi p.v.t sia in chiaro....e discutibile o meno ho deciso di reagire....reagire ad attacchi sistematici di utenti già espulsi altrove e venuti qui a fomentare ed aizzare.....!!Non ho mai scritto parole fuoriposto in genere....sempre garbato ed educato con chi è educato con me....ma ho imparato a tutelarmi...e se un"Idiota"inneggia alle foibe finendo con frasi antisemite....io mi ribello..con ogni sistema..con la stessa onestà intellettuale che mi portava fronteggiare gli eccessi di chen!!Da napoletano....le frasi di tristano mi han dato fastidio....trovo osceno che sia passato inosservato ciò che ha scritto quel"***"di stermi :come mai feddy,tristano è preso spesso di mira....e per queste valanghe di porcherie solo in pochi ci siam schifati?Mi scrivi di darmi una calmata...e forse hai ragione...ma so solo io cio che mi è stato detto....e non si può sempre far finta di niente....!!!Condivisibile o meno...feddy indigniamoci sempre....indigniamoci per i contenuti...e non per i contenuti di quell'utente...e di quell'altro utente facciam finta di nulla....!!!Hai visto per caso anna a e marì ed altri indignarsi per stermi?NO!!Si son indignate per tristano......facciamoci a capire.....e se le frasi scritte da quell'incivile le avesse scritte chen od oscuro cosa sarebbe accaduto???


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti ho sempre ritenuto utente serio e trasparente...credo che sia giusto chiarire una cosa:Ho sempre criticato chen per i suoi eccessi...e le frasi che a volte mi sembravano razziste...e abbiam condiviso insieme quel percoso....!!Dopo son stato oggetto di attacchi p.v.t sia in chiaro....e discutibile o meno ho deciso di reagire....reagire ad attacchi sistematici di utenti già espulsi altrove e venuti qui a fomentare ed aizzare.....!!Non ho mai scritto parole fuoriposto in genere....sempre garbato ed educato con chi è educato con me....ma ho imparato a tutelarmi...e se un"Idiota"inneggia alle foibe finendo con frasi antisemite....io mi ribello..con ogni sistema..con la stessa onestà intellettuale che mi portava fronteggiare gli eccessi di chen!!Da napoletano....le frasi di tristano mi han dato fastidio....trovo osceno che sia passato inosservato ciò che ha scritto quel"***"di stermi :come mai feddy,tristano è preso spesso di mira....e per queste valanghe di porcherie solo in pochi ci siam schifati?Mi scrivi di darmi una calmata...e forse hai ragione...ma so solo io cio che mi è stato detto....e non si può sempre far finta di niente....!!!Condivisibile o meno...feddy indigniamoci sempre....indigniamoci per i contenuti...e non per i contenuti di quell'utente...e di quell'altro utente facciam finta di nulla....!!!Hai visto per caso anna a e marì ed altri indignarsi per stermi?NO!!Si son indignate per tristano......facciamoci a capire.....e se le frasi scritte da quell'incivile le avesse scritte chen od oscuro cosa sarebbe accaduto???


Oscuro, di quello che fanno gli altri me ne cala il giusto!

Come ho contestato a Sterminator le sue affermazioni su foibe e su "pulizie" fatte dai partigiani che giustificava e su quanto detto sugli ebrei, così contesto tristano quando insiste sul suo razzismo, velandolo di giustificazioni...ingiustificabili!

La differenza è che l'uno ha cercato di dare una spiegazione, anche se a posteriori, con un minimo di senso anche se fare ironia su certi argomenti è sicuramente sbagliato, specie se fatta non con quel chiaro intento e cmque non ha insistito nel fomentare odio razzista, l'altra si!

L'indignazione di chen perchè la cosa lo ha toccato personalmente, mentre continua ad elargire offese gratuite a destra e a manca la trovo solo ipocrita.

E se vedo adottare parametri diversi nel cancellare i post, lo sottolineo e lo contesto!

A qualcuno non va bene? 
E' un problema suo, e finchè mi limito a sottolineare e condannare aspetti e modi di porsi oggettivamente errati, sfido chiunque a contestarli con un qualche senso logico! 

Me ne potrei fregare?

Certo, sai quante volte mi son chiesto e mi han chiesto chi me lo fa fare? Ma come dice il cinesino, son "sensibilino" e far finta di non vedere chi butta immondizia (per star in attualità) in un posto dove anche io penso di stare, mi farebbe sentire ipocrita verso me stesso, e visto che è verso di me, in primis, che rispondo, non lo riesco ad accettare!

Son fatto male, me la prendo troppo? Quello è un mio problema, ma ormai ci convivo da tanto che...ormai mi piace così!


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2008)

*stermi*

Mi spiace non ho intenzione di proseguire oltre..non siam sullo stesso piano ed in questo son razzista anche io...lascio giudicare ad altri...a chi ti additava come esempio...!!!La tua risposta si commenta da sola...la tua volgarità ed ignoranza pure..!!!


----------



## Old Cat (21 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> *Opinioni come " Vesuvio ed Etna come strumenti di pulizia sociale*" tienitele per te!
> 
> Quelle non sono opinioni quello e' razzismo!!
> 
> ...


 
e qui sta la differenza tra me e te lettrice.


tu hai scritto una frase a contenuto altamente inquietante, io no.


Io non ho scritto quella frase che ti sottolineo. L'hai scritta tu qui ed ora.


Non ho mai scritto " pulizia sociale".
quotami dove l'ho scritto.


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> mo' hai rotto er cazzo....
> 
> visto che continui a darmi del maiale, evidentemente sei specializzato solo in quella razza....me sa che sei nato anche tu da una troia!
> 
> ...





oscuro ha detto:


> Mi spiace non ho intenzione di proseguire oltre..non siam sullo stesso piano ed in questo son razzista anche io...lascio giudicare ad altri...a chi ti additava come esempio...!!!La tua risposta si commenta da sola...la tua volgarità ed ignoranza pure..!!!


 
MI PARE CHE ENTRAMBI ABBIATE PASSATO IL SEGNO! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





E INVITO ENTRAMBI A CANCELLARE AUTONOMAMENTE LE OFFESE *RECIPROCHE!*


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2008)

*feddy*

Condivisibile...putroppo anche se con modi spesso discutibili mi ribello anche io...ma nel mio mirino ci son sempre quei 2 o 3....!!E non è un caso.....!!!


----------



## Sterminator (21 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi spiace non ho intenzione di proseguire oltre..non siam sullo stesso piano ed in questo son razzista anche io...lascio giudicare ad altri...a chi ti additava come esempio...!!!La tua risposta si commenta da sola...la tua volgarità ed ignoranza pure..!!!


ehi rotto in kulo, e' inutile che fai il piangina, perche' il tuo post tradisce invece il tuo intento di continuare a rompere il kazzo...che ti ripeto per me e' un invito a continuare le danze...percio' kazzone continua pure a riferirti in questi termini e vedrai che prima o poi diventeremo amici sul serio...mai dire mai!


----------



## Old Cat (21 Gennaio 2008)

*segnalazione post offensivo*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Opinioni come " Vesuvio ed Etna come strumenti di pulizia sociale" tienitele per te!
> 
> Quelle non sono opinioni quello e' razzismo!!
> 
> ...


 
segnalo  qui questo post perchè ha contenuto offensivo verso la mia persona.


----------



## Bruja (21 Gennaio 2008)

*Admin e tutti*

Giovanni mi preme dirti subito che non assumerei comunque il ruolo di moderare il forum perchè a questo punto poco farebbe dal punto di vista risolutorio.
L'impostazione era di non bannare e non censurare.... è vero che si è spesso trasceso con offese ed insulti, come è vero che spesso si è andati sopra le righe, ma ho sempre pensato e sperato che si potesse contare sulla maturità e il buon senso di tutti..... infine siamo adulti!
Poichè questo non sempre accade vorrei che si facesse distinzione fra opinioni, che sono opinabili ma sempre da rispettare e insulti o atteggiamenti verbali che ledono qualcoda, qualcuno o semplicemente un concetto.
Se qualcuno se la sente di assumere questo compito, ben venga, purchè dimostri chiaramente di non avere alcun tipo di simpatia o antipatia e sia FATTIVAMENTE super partes.  Stesso problema se si è convinti che una persona non sappia rapportarsi comunque e quantunque con un atteggiamento discorsivo e socializzante..... il moderatore per quanto attivo, potrà fare ben poco, salvo eliminare l'utente, quindi credo che davvero che la maniera più valida sia di non dare spazio e corda. Certi atteggiamentio e certe affermazioni sono speculare a chi le scrive e le sostiene, ma sarebbe auspicabile che non si frammettesse la personale simpatia o antipatia in queste circostanze, tanto possiamo stare certi che la confutazione se il caso, o l'ignorare VERAMENTE siano armi più efficaci.
L'ostilità posta solo una incrudescenza del dialogo che diventa diverbio e litigio.
Vermente vale la pena di litigare se sapete che le persone esprimono titto sommato quello che sono e quello che pensano? Non è tanto grave quello che dicono, per quanto possa essere lesivo e sgradevole, quanto il dare loro l'importanza e la dignità di ascolto.
So benissimo che questa linea non sarà tanto gradita perchè si ha voglia di "interventismo", ma che volete che vi dica, io ho ancora speranza non sul fatto che la situazione migliori, ma sul fatto che nessuno le presti attenzione e collassi in proprio.  In fondo, a proposito di "razza", se nessuno avessse dato retta a quel pazzo visionario di Hitler, un'intera Nazione non avrebbe lasciato nelle sue mani il destino di tanta gente innocente!!!  
Gli scriteriati vanno isolati non combattuti..... si rischia di farne delle vittime o peggio, che creino adepti, quindi anche se capisco profondamente certe insofferenze e certe stanchezze nel sopportare, vorrei ancora sperare, credere, che in noi ci sia la possibilità di togliere alimento a certi soffioni sulfurei.  
Bruja


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2008)

*tristano*

Tristano lascia stare....non è il caso!!!Io non ci casco...se il fine è quello di provocarmi e fin troppo chiaro e risibile...chi sta nei guai o ci stà per finire prova sempre a trascinarsi qualcuno.....!!!


----------



## Sterminator (21 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tristano lascia stare....non è il caso!!!Io non ci casco...se il fine è quello di provocarmi e fin troppo chiaro e risibile...chi sta nei guai o ci stà per finire prova sempre a trascinarsi qualcuno.....!!!


sinceramente trovo che tu sia un mezzo uomo e tutto lo sgradevole che ti capita nella vita reale e' perfettamente meritato!

Fidati nessuno te regala un kazzo!


----------



## Old Cat (21 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tristano lascia stare....non è il caso!!!Io non ci casco...se il fine è quello di provocarmi e fin troppo chiaro e risibile...chi sta nei guai o ci stà per finire prova sempre a trascinarsi qualcuno.....!!![/quote
> ..


----------



## Sterminator (21 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> ??  va beh, scusami anche se questa non l'ho capita.
> fa lo stesso, ora penso di aver compreso.


a cateri' e speriamo che ce dai un taglio pure te pero', perche' sinceramente hai rotto er kazzo pure te!


----------



## Old Cat (21 Gennaio 2008)

*enzo*



sterminatorr ha detto:


> a cateri' e speriamo che ce dai un taglio pure te pero', perche' sinceramente hai rotto er kazzo pure te!


 
Enzo, quale?


----------



## Sterminator (21 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> Enzo, quale?


scegli tu, ne ho un mazzo!


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2008)

*tristano*

Tristano non lo vedi che provoca apposta?Provocano apposta?mi è appena stato dato del figlio di...e non è stato casuale....certo nessuna si indigna....ma ha senso rispondere alle provocazioni di chi naviga in acque poco piacevoli?


----------



## Old Cat (21 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tristano non lo vedi che provoca apposta?Provocano apposta?mi è appena stato dato del figlio di...e non è stato casuale....certo nessuna si indigna....ma ha senso rispondere alle provocazioni di chi naviga in acque poco piacevoli?


 

ah, ok. Ora ti ho capito.
si si.... hai perfettamente ragione.


strano è che però trattano bene i nostri altri nick per il solo fatto che non si sono resi conto che siamo noi.


----------



## Sterminator (21 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tristano non lo vedi che provoca apposta?Provocano apposta?mi è appena stato dato del figlio di...e non è stato casuale....certo nessuna si indigna....ma ha senso rispondere alle provocazioni di chi naviga in acque poco piacevoli?


falla finita mezza sega, cambia disco....


----------



## Old Cat (21 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> scegli tu, ne ho un mazzo!


 
quanti ne hai Enzo?


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2008)

*tristano*

Io ho solo questo di nick.....sfortunatamente....!!!!!


----------



## Sterminator (21 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> quanti ne hai Enzo?


in effetti pochi per te....millantavo!

pero' posso organizza' na' comitiva...damme 10 minuti ...faccio qualche telefonata!


----------



## Old Cat (21 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io ho solo questo di nick.....sfortunatamente....!!!!!


 













   oscuro....... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  lasciamo pensare questo.


sapessero a quanti nostri nick hanno fatto i complimenti di come parliamo bene e come la pensiamo come loro.


----------



## Old Cat (21 Gennaio 2008)

*Enzo*



sterminatorr ha detto:


> in effetti pochi per te....millantavo!
> 
> pero' posso organizza' na' comitiva...damme 10 minuti ...faccio qualche telefonata!


 
no, per quelle non servono le telefonate, basta la farmacia.

ti servono gli appoggi?

Enzo, mica perdi colpi vero?


----------



## Sterminator (21 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> oscuro.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pure schizofrenici???


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> ah, ok. Ora ti ho capito.
> si si.... hai perfettamente ragione.
> 
> 
> strano è che però trattano bene i nostri altri nick per il solo fatto che non si sono resi conto che siamo noi.


 






ma senti, senti... che notiziona...
questo è uno sgup!
con quali altri nick scrive Oscuro?


----------



## Sterminator (21 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> no, per quelle non servono le telefonate, basta la farmacia.
> 
> ti servono gli appoggi?
> 
> Enzo, mica perdi colpi vero?


sono per la qualita' e non per la quantita' e sapendo che alle sfogakazzi cio' non e' sufficiente, percio' organizzavo er charter....allora che faccio disdico???


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> sono per la qualita' e non per la quantita' e sapendo che alle sfogakazzi cio' non e' sufficiente, percio' organizzavo er charter....allora che faccio disdico???


 
questa è da incorniciare...


----------



## Old Cat (21 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> pure schizofrenici???


 

no, divertimento allo stato puro.... e nessuno ha intuito i nick 

	
	
		
		
	


	














 e con gli altri si continua a scrivere pacificamente con l'approvazione di tutti.


----------



## Old Cat (21 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> sono per la qualita' e non per la quantita' e sapendo che alle sfogakazzi cio' non e' sufficiente, percio' organizzavo er charter....allora che faccio disdico???


 

Si si Enzo, disdici pure, hai insistito solo tu.


----------



## MK (21 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> sono per la qualita' e non per la quantita'


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io ho solo questo di nick.....sfortunatamente....!!!!!


se se... guarda che non sono io ad affermare il contrario...
per una volta non è colpa mia...


----------



## Sterminator (21 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> Si si Enzo, disdici pure, hai insistito solo tu.


ma veramente eri tu curiosa sulla mia cassetta degli attrezzi che IO ho rigorosamente chiusa nel box ed uso ESCLUSIVAMENTE solo per i lavori in casa mia...

te' capi'??


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2008)

*tristano*

Tristano....non metter in giro cazzate che questi aspettano solo questo per far altra cagnara!!!Per quel che riguarda me, oscuro scrive solo con un nick.....!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Giovanni mi preme dirti subito che non assumerei comunque il ruolo di moderare il forum perchè a questo punto poco farebbe dal punto di vista risolutorio.
> L'impostazione era di non bannare e non censurare.... è vero che si è spesso trasceso con offese ed insulti, come è vero che spesso si è andati sopra le righe, ma ho sempre pensato e sperato che si potesse contare sulla maturità e il buon senso di tutti..... infine siamo adulti!
> Poichè questo non sempre accade vorrei che si facesse distinzione fra opinioni, che sono opinabili ma sempre da rispettare e insulti o atteggiamenti verbali che ledono qualcoda, qualcuno o semplicemente un concetto.
> Se qualcuno se la sente di assumere questo compito, ben venga, purchè dimostri chiaramente di non avere alcun tipo di simpatia o antipatia e sia FATTIVAMENTE super partes. Stesso problema se si è convinti che una persona non sappia rapportarsi comunque e quantunque con un atteggiamento discorsivo e socializzante..... il moderatore per quanto attivo, potrà fare ben poco, salvo eliminare l'utente, quindi credo che davvero che la maniera più valida sia di non dare spazio e corda. Certi atteggiamentio e certe affermazioni sono speculare a chi le scrive e le sostiene, ma sarebbe auspicabile che non si frammettesse la personale simpatia o antipatia in queste circostanze, tanto possiamo stare certi che la confutazione se il caso, o l'ignorare VERAMENTE siano armi più efficaci.
> ...


Bruja sai meglio di me come la storia abbia condannato il mancato interventismo degli stati occidentali contro Hitler ...e quello che ciò ha portato è sotto gli occhi di tutti!

Come sai bene che chi ha problemi a relazionarsi in modo decente, cerchi in tutti i modi di star sotto i riflettori e non abbia bisogno che nessuno l'alimenti!

Dalla descrizione che fai, anche a me pare che *angel* potrebbe assolvere al compito di moderatore.


----------



## Old Cat (21 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ma veramente eri tu curiosa sulla mia cassetta degli attrezzi che IO ho rigorosamente chiusa nel box ed uso ESCLUSIVAMENTE solo per i lavori in casa mia...
> 
> te' capi'??


 

non ero per nulla curiosa, anche dal momento che hai testè affermato che s'è " spaccato".


hai detto tutto tu Enzo.


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tristano....non metter in giro cazzate che questi aspettano solo questo per far altra cagnara!!!Per quel che riguarda me, oscuro scrive solo con un nick.....!!!


----------



## Old Cat (21 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tristano....non metter in giro cazzate che questi aspettano solo questo per far altra cagnara!!!Per quel che riguarda me, oscuro scrive solo con un nick.....!!!


 
ok .


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2008)

*anna*

Guarda anna se vuoi posso chierdere all'admin di verificare?Poi ti scusi?


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda anna se vuoi posso chierdere all'admin di verificare?Poi ti scusi?


Non è che poi succede come la miss che una volta avuto il placet dell'amministratore ha dato libero sfogo alle personalità multiple?  

	
	
		
		
	


	







Ps. Non è rivolto a te oscuro, ma un ricordare a qualcunA la sua falsità!


----------



## Sterminator (21 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> non ero per nulla curiosa, anche dal momento che hai testè affermato che s'è " spaccato".
> 
> 
> hai detto tutto tu Enzo.


ao' Tu m'hai chiesto quanti ne avessi ed allora se nun e' curiosita' e' FAME, prendo nota!


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda anna se vuoi posso chierdere all'admin di verificare?Poi ti scusi?


senti, piantala, ok..?
hai il pessimo vizio di piantare rogna anche quando non serve.
curateli tu i tuoi amici... io penso ai miei...
e in questo caso è la tua amica cat che ha detto che usi altri nick..
e, no, perché gira che ti gira fra qualche post salterà fuori che sono stata io a dire che usi altri nick.
io non ce l'ho con te. non ne ho motivo... capisci che non è ho motivo?
quello che ho da dirti lo scrivo direttamente qua, in chiaro. non fomento casini in privato e non cerco consensi.
sei tu che devi rivedere un attimo il tuo parco amicizie... non io.


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2008)

*feddy*

Tranquillo feddy io non ho nulla da nascondere...credo che il problema non siano le multipersonalità...di qualche utente....come puoi constatare c'è decisamente di peggio....!!!


----------



## Lettrice (21 Gennaio 2008)

http://tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?t=3452&page=129

Leggi qua... se manco ti ricordi che caxxo scrivi TACI! Ci fai piu' bella figura


----------



## Sterminator (21 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tranquillo feddy io non ho nulla da nascondere...credo che il problema non siano le multipersonalità...di qualche utente....come puoi constatare c'è decisamente di peggio....!!!


nel mio caso io ti garantisco che non hai visto un kazzo, dato che le migliori esibizioni le concedo solo live!

Vuoi un biglietto?


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2008)

*Anna*

Piantala  tu direi!!!Tristano per me è un utente come un altro...io amici qiù non ne ho....inviterei te a rivedere il tuo parco conscenze invece...!Tu non ce l'hai con me?Problemi tuoi...io con te si..non mi piaci...non mi piace ciò che scrivi..non mi piacciono i tuoi interventi faziosi...la tua politica 2 pesi 2 misure....!Anche se ultimamente sei stata meno faziosa del solito....!!!


----------



## Old Angel (21 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Bruja sai meglio di me come la storia abbia condannato il mancato interventismo degli stati occidentali contro Hitler ...e quello che ciò ha portato è sotto gli occhi di tutti!
> 
> Come sai bene che chi ha problemi a relazionarsi in modo decente, cerchi in tutti i modi di star sotto i riflettori e non abbia bisogno che nessuno l'alimenti!
> 
> Dalla descrizione che fai, anche a me pare che *angel* potrebbe assolvere al compito di moderatore.


Ringrazio per la fiducia ma salto il turno, ho un pò di esperienza come moderatore ed è un lavoro di CACCA 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 , però consiglio almeno 3 moderatori per coprire i vari orari, una sezione con accesso solo per i moderatori, e l'attivazione per la censura automatica di alcuni paroloni


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2008)

*feddy*

Io proporrei chen come moderatore...mi sembra abbia le giuste qualità!!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Piantala tu direi!!!Tristano per me è un utente come un altro...io amici qiù non ne ho....inviterei te a rivedere il tuo parco conscenze invece...!Tu non ce l'hai con me?Problemi tuoi...io con te si..non mi piaci...non mi piace ciò che scrivi..non mi piacciono i tuoi interventi faziosi...la tua politica 2 pesi 2 misure....!Anche se ultimamente sei stata meno faziosa del solito....!!!


oh! questo sì che si chiama parlare chiaro...
adesso so che io non ce l'ho con te ma tu con me sì...
vedi? è facile. si parla chiaro e tutto appare subito comprensibile e trasparente.


----------



## Nobody (21 Gennaio 2008)

Rispondendo a Bruja che si meravigliava...uno spunto che spiega come mai tanta gente diede retta al baffetto:
http://www.comedonchisciotte.org/site/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=4190


----------



## Lettrice (21 Gennaio 2008)

Angel ha detto:


> Ringrazio per la fiducia ma salto il turno, ho un pò di esperienza come moderatore ed è un lavoro di CACCA
> 
> 
> 
> ...













Anche io avevo proposto te


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2008)

*no*

Anna tu sei ipocrita...perchè sai bene di avermi sempre rotto le scatole per prima....io son uno che non dimentica...ho anche questo difetto....e poi sii contenta...infonda a te gli"STATALINI"non ti son simpatici....!!!


----------



## Nobody (21 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Anche io avevo proposto te


Io propongo Steel...ma che fine avrà fatto????


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2008)

*M:M*

Chen no?


----------



## Lettrice (21 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Io propongo Steel...ma che fine avrà fatto????













Oppure TAR... Traditori Al Rogo...


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Anna tu sei ipocrita...perchè sai bene di avermi sempre rotto le scatole per prima....io son uno che non dimentica...ho anche questo difetto....e poi sii contenta...infonda a te gli"STATALINI"non ti son simpatici....!!!


continua così... pensa a quanto bene ti sto facendo...
hai iniziato a parlare in un modo più comprensibile (va bè..quasi..) e diretto, da quando ti rompo le scatole io...


----------



## Nobody (21 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Oppure TAR... Traditori Al Rogo...


Grande TAR!


----------



## Sterminator (21 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Rispondendo a Bruja che si meravigliava...uno spunto che spiega come mai tanta gente diede retta al baffetto:
> http://www.comedonchisciotte.org/site/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=4190


una curiosita'....Ratzinger e' nato a 16,5Km (misurati personalmente... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  )   dalla culla di Hitler...chissa' se er percolato ha influito...boh???

Comunque non e' questo che mi interessava....volevo sapere....siccome gli otto quartieri vaticani sono sotto il controllo di 4 logge massoniche che fanno capo alla loggia Ecclesiae, che dipende dalla loggia di Londra del rito scozzese antico ed accettato (la piu' grande e potente), volevo sapere appunto, come si chiamano le 4 vaticane sotto l'Ecclesiae???....chi ha accesso agli archivi parli...(Brujaaaaaa????  questa e' da 1000 punti!!!


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2008)

*anna*

Certo...ora ti devo pure dire grazie vero?Guarda mi piange il cuore affermarlo...ma molto raramente..rarissamente mi risulti quasi simpatica...quasi!!!!


----------



## Lettrice (21 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Grande TAR!


Senti siccome Angel giustamente propone 3 moderatori... ne abbiamo gia' due ci manca il terzo...


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Gennaio 2008)

*Ah Ah Ah....*



oscuro ha detto:


> Io proporrei chen come moderatore...mi sembra abbia le giuste qualità!!!!


Ha fatto 'a battuta!!!!!


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2008)

*Feddy*

Invidioso.................. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




























  !


----------



## Nobody (21 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Senti siccome Angel giustamente propone 3 moderatori... ne abbiamo gia' due ci manca il terzo...


Non pensare a me...io non censurerei nemmeno Bondi e Schifani


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2008)

*tre nomi?*

Io faccio i miei tre nomi:Chen,feddy,bruia!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Son serio....!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo...ora ti devo pure dire grazie vero?Guarda mi piange il cuore affermarlo...ma molto raramente..rarissamente mi risulti quasi simpatica...quasi!!!!


bè, dai... se non altro ti ricorderai per sempre di me... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




verranno altri forum, verranno altre rompine... ma con nessuna ritroverai il gusto di litigare che hai provato con me...


----------



## Nobody (21 Gennaio 2008)

I triumvirati hanno sempre avuto vita breve...di solito il più astuto accoppa gli altri due e prende il potere...


----------



## Old Angel (21 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Anche io avevo proposto te


Si lo so  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 e che al secondo voto ho cominciavo a preoccuparmi


----------



## MK (21 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> I triumvirati hanno sempre avuto vita breve...di solito il più astuto accoppa gli altri due e prende il potere...


----------



## Lettrice (21 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> I triumvirati hanno sempre avuto vita breve...di solito il più astuto accoppa gli altri due e prende il potere...



Se ne scegliamo 4... litigherebbero tra di loro... a coppie...


----------



## Nobody (21 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Se ne scegliamo 4... litigherebbero tra di loro... a coppie...


Appunto! No no, l'Anello del Potere può stare in una sola mano!


----------



## Lettrice (21 Gennaio 2008)

Angel ha detto:


> Si lo so
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Visto questo thread... capisco il motivo del tuo rifiuto...


----------



## Lettrice (21 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Appunto! No no, l'Anello del Potere può stare in una sola mano!



L'unico che secondo me poteva e' Angel... ma ha chiaramente rifiutato...proporrei l'anarchia...


----------



## Nobody (21 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> L'unico che secondo me poteva e' Angel... ma ha chiaramente rifiutato...*proporrei l'anarchia*...


Proposta approvata!!!!


----------



## MK (21 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> ...proporrei l'anarchia...


sì sì sì ... love&peace però...


----------



## Lettrice (21 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> sì sì sì ... love&peace però...


A me non dispiacerebbe... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Tanto sarebbe una selezione naturale a fera il suo corso


----------



## Nobody (21 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> sì sì sì ... love&peace però...


...tequila sexo y marijuana


----------



## MK (21 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...tequila sexo y marijuana


 

















    sì sì siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

dove e quando?????


----------



## Sterminator (21 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> L'unico che secondo me poteva e' Angel... ma ha chiaramente rifiutato...proporrei l'anarchia...


e' compreso anche l'esproprio proletario con l'Hazet?



















Kazzius che bello me rispolvero l'eskimo, anche se nun c'entro piu' ed il Che e' un po' scolorito...meschino!

Servono pure du' Molotov?


----------



## Nobody (21 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> sì sì siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
> 
> dove e quando?????


...oddio, da un pò sto tornando alle vecchie abitudini 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Però se vogliamo organizzare un rave del forum...qui le zone isolate e bellissime non mancano di certo!


----------



## MK (21 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...oddio, da un pò sto tornando alle vecchie abitudini
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io ci sono. Mi mancano i miei viaggi... Prenoto il volo!!!!


----------



## Lettrice (21 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...oddio, da un pò sto tornando alle vecchie abitudini
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gia' nelle grotte del buemarino a invocare la dea Tanit...Porcolo!!!!


----------



## Nobody (21 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Gia' nelle grotte del buemarino a invocare la dea Tanit...Porcolo!!!!
























A tanto non ero ancora arrivato!!! Ma si può fare


----------



## Nobody (21 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Io ci sono. Mi mancano i miei viaggi... Prenoto il volo!!!!


Scendi quando arriva letti, così siamo già in tre!


----------



## Lettrice (21 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Scendi quando arriva letti, così siamo già in tre!


Maiale!!

Devi cambiare avatar e metterci un maiale con la vestaglia da camera...


----------



## Nobody (21 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Maiale!!
> 
> Devi cambiare avatar e metterci un maiale con la vestaglia da camera...
























Veramente io pensavo ad un'adunata ben più consistente! Tutto il forum a bere fumare e scopare...peace&love, insomma. E vedrai che dopo non c'è più bisogno di moderatore


----------



## MK (21 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Scendi quando arriva letti, così siamo già in tre!


 
Bien, così vado a trovare anche una coppia di amici miei che stanno sull'isola...

Voglio il sole e il caldo però... Il mare c'è. Perfetto.


----------



## MK (21 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Veramente io pensavo ad un'adunata ben più consistente! Tutto il forum a bere fumare e scopare...peace&love, insomma. E vedrai che dopo non c'è più bisogno di moderatore


Bere fumare buona musica... per il resto mi astengo...


----------



## Lettrice (21 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Veramente io pensavo ad un'adunata ben più consistente! Tutto il forum a bere fumare e scopare...peace&love, insomma. E vedrai che dopo non c'è più bisogno di moderatore



E come si fa con i cloni? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





















Alla fine cloni esclusi ci sarebbero 4 gatti...


----------



## Nobody (21 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Bien, così vado a trovare anche una coppia di amici miei che stanno sull'isola...
> 
> Voglio il sole e il caldo però... Il mare c'è. Perfetto.


Quest'anno per ora fa freddino....insomma il sole c'è e si sta bene, ma l'anno scorso si faceva il bagno a gennaio.


----------



## MK (21 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E come si fa con i cloni?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nobody (21 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E come si fa con i cloni?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eddai! Ce ne sono parecchi, ma gli autentici bastano 

	
	
		
		
	


	




I cloni fanno da specchi...mettono la musica, riempiono i bicchieri, rollano le canne...insomma, si rendono utili


----------



## MK (21 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> I cloni fanno da specchi...mettono la musica, riempiono i bicchieri, rollano le canne...insomma, si rendono utili


----------



## Lettrice (21 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Eddai! Ce ne sono parecchi, ma gli autentici bastano
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Assolutamente no...le canne me le giro da me... sono molto esigente...


----------



## Nobody (21 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Assolutamente no...le canne me le giro da me... sono molto esigente...


Dopo un paio d'ore d'alcool erba musica e sesso, vedrai come le giri bene  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  dammi retta, i cloni servono


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Dopo un paio d'ore d'alcool erba musica e sesso, vedrai come le giri bene
> 
> 
> 
> ...


questa cosa dei cloni devo ancora capirla...
ma che cazz di senso ha clonarsi?


----------



## Old Cat (21 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ma veramente eri tu curiosa sulla mia cassetta degli attrezzi che IO ho rigorosamente chiusa nel box ed uso ESCLUSIVAMENTE solo per i lavori in casa mia...
> 
> te' capi'??


 
no , ei tu che mi hai detto che avrei rotto qualcosa e io non capivo a cosa ti riferivi.


il resto l'hai scritto tutto tu.


----------



## Old Cat (21 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ao' Tu m'hai chiesto quanti ne avessi ed allora se nun e' curiosita' e' FAME, prendo nota!


 
prendi pure nota che sei tu ad averlo sempre in bocca .


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Gennaio 2008)

*Forse perchè...*



Anna A ha detto:


> questa cosa dei cloni devo ancora capirla...
> ma che cazz di senso ha clonarsi?


Si cerca di darsi un'immagine diversa, e specie alla fine solo a noi stessi, perchè quella che sarebbe la nostra, ci fa schifo!?


----------



## Old Cat (21 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> http://tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?t=3452&page=129
> 
> Leggi qua... se manco ti ricordi che caxxo scrivi TACI! Ci fai piu' bella figura


infatti, io non sono razzista....... 

	
	
		
		
	


	


















mamma che sboccata che sei.


----------



## MK (21 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> questa cosa dei cloni devo ancora capirla...
> ma che cazz di senso ha clonarsi?


 
Mah... io fatico già da sola con me stessa, figurati se mi clonassi...


----------



## Mari' (21 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> *Si cerca di darsi un'immagine diversa*, e specie alla fine solo a noi stessi, perchè quella che sarebbe la nostra, ci fa schifo!?



Si, ma gratta gratta esce sempre fuori l'ORIGINALE c'e' poo da scherzare.


----------



## Old Cat (21 Gennaio 2008)

*chen*

voto anch'io per chen come moderatore. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




voto anche Verena 

	
	
		
		
	


	





terzo nome airforever


----------



## Quibbelqurz (21 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Vedo che la discussione è andata avanti...ma ancora, nessuno di quei nick che sostengono che le razze esistano, mi ha saputo riportare degli indicatori che le possano catalogare.
> Con questo stesso loro criterio, potrei sostenere che le stelle di diverso colore (azzurre, gialle rosse...), appartengono a razze diverse. Potrei sostenere che la loro intrinseca natura è diversa.
> Ovviamente invece, questa divisione in sottoinsiemi per colore è solo di comodo. La loro natura e composizione è la stessa.
> Ovvio quindi, che in un documento si possa scrivere *caucasico, asiatico*, etc.
> Questo non ha nulla di scientifico, ma è solo di comodo.


I termini caucasico, asiatico etc _sono _classificazioni scientifiche di una razza, ossia di un Gruppo Etnico. Se fosse di comodo, allora anche il Gruppo Etnico è di comodo.

Per cani ad esempio, la razza del Lupo è scientificamente diverso dal Setter, eppure entrambi si possono accoppiare e avere cuccioli. Il cane Lupo e la volpe non possono accoppiarsi, perché sono specie diverse.


----------



## Old Cat (21 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Si cerca di darsi un'immagine diversa, e specie alla fine solo a noi stessi, perchè quella che sarebbe la nostra, ci fa schifo!?


 
no invece, per ridere quando attacchi tristano, actarus e poi applaudi e ti complimenti con gli altri nick dello stesso utente


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Si, ma gratta gratta esce sempre fuori l'ORIGINALE c'e' poo da scherzare.


Infatti è quel che dico nel passaggio "spesso solo a noi stessi"...perchè gli altri ci possono cascare ma per poco...ma c'è a chi piace raccontarsela ugualmente!


----------



## Lettrice (21 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> infatti, io non sono razzista.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ha parlato la contessa... che scrive di saponette con peli... ditini e altre schifezze!!!

Vedi Cat c'e' una cosa che tu non capisci... ci son persone che possono usufruire di tutto il vocabolario, parolacce incluse senza risultare volgari...

Poi ci sono quelle come te che anche se scivono ciao risultano VISCIDE!!

Come credo tu non abbia letto bene... e non mi sorprende.

Detto questo spero che la selezione naturale faccia il resto.


----------



## Old Cat (21 Gennaio 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> I termini caucasico, asiatico etc _sono _classificazioni scientifiche di una razza, ossia di un Gruppo Etnico. Se fosse di comodo, allora anche il Gruppo Etnico è di comodo.
> 
> Per cani ad esempio, la razza del Lupo è scientificamente diverso dal Setter, eppure entrambi si possono accoppiare e avere cuccioli. Il cane Lupo e la volpe non possono accoppiarsi, perché sono specie diverse.


 













   mi fai morire dal ridere Giusvà.

Quando si dice testa " crucca".... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












   teste dure, metodo teutonico.


----------



## Old Cat (21 Gennaio 2008)

*se le fa e se le dice*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Ha parlato la contessa... che scrive di saponette con peli... ditini e altre schifezze!!!
> 
> Vedi Cat c'e' una cosa che tu non capisci... ci son persone che possono usufruire di tutto il vocabolario, parolacce incluse senza risultare volgari...
> 
> ...


 















  segnalo al forum lo stile elegante di scrittura di codesta utente.


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> no invece, per ridere quando attacchi tristano, actarus e poi applaudi e ti complimenti con gli altri nick dello stesso utente


Mi piacerebbe che ne citassi anche solo uno... 

	
	
		
		
	


	













A me pare di averli più volte sbeffeggiati, tu che dici, mentina?


----------



## Old Cat (21 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Mi piacerebbe che ne citassi anche solo uno...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
no no, anzi, con due ci vai pure MOLTO daccordo.


----------



## Lettrice (21 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> segnalo al forum lo stile elegante di scrittura di codesta utente.


Segnalo al forum la malattia di questa donna (o qualcosa di simile)...


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> no no, anzi, con due ci vai pure MOLTO daccordo.


vabbè...stendiamo un pelo...ehmmm...volevo dire un velo pietoso su costei... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Che tristezza, ragazzi...e non solo per lei ma per chi ne potrebbe subire ben altri danni!


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Si cerca di darsi un'immagine diversa, e specie alla fine solo a noi stessi, perchè quella che sarebbe la nostra, ci fa schifo!?


ma capisci che... cioè... mettiamo il caso che organizziamo un raduno e che io poi scopro che tu o MM siete anche oscuro... capisci che.. a quel punto non sarebbe più un allegro raduno ma...
no, dai scherzo... so che nessuno di voi è anche oscuro...















resta il fatto che prima ho letto uno sgup di tristano... sul quale si è preferito tacere... e io sto ancora aspettando di conoscere gli altri nick di oscuro, visto che la sua amica cat è stata così sicura nell'affermarlo...


----------



## Lettrice (21 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> vabbè...stendiamo un pelo...ehmmm...volevo dire un velo pietoso su costei...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gia'.. lo penso anche io... da parecchio tempo...


----------



## Old Cat (21 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> vabbè...stendiamo un pelo...ehmmm...volevo dire un velo pietoso su costei...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
intanto io continuo a parlarti con gli altri nick e tu ripostermi con affabilità, come fanno altri utenti che attaccano tanto i nick tristano.


è strano notare come agli stessi argomentazioni voi a seconda di chi le scrive voi rispondete.


bene bene


----------



## Old Cat (21 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma capisci che... cioè... mettiamo il caso che organizziamo un raduno e che io poi scopro che tu o MM siete anche oscuro... capisci che.. a quel punto non sarebbe più un allegro raduno ma...
> no, dai scherzo... so che nessuno di voi è anche oscuro...
> 
> 
> ...


 
ma soprattutto gli altri nick di persone che qui vengono sbeffeggiate e invece con gli altri nick tutto bene e tutto ok.


si, ci siamo messi daccordo e abbiamo tutti noi aperto altri nick e il risultato s'è visto.
Non sapendo che siamo noi non ci avete per nulla offeso, anzi, c'avete trattato come  PARTE DEL VS GRUPPO.


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> intanto io continuo a parlarti con gli altri nick e tu ripostermi con affabilità, come fanno altri utenti che attaccano tanto i nick tristano.
> 
> 
> è strano notare come agli stessi argomentazioni voi a seconda di chi le scrive voi rispondete.
> ...


Vedi, quella che tu leggi come affabilità, è spesso darti pacche nei denti sulle stronzate che dici anche con gli altri nick...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Il problema è sempre quello: DOVRESTI CAPIRE COSA TI VIENE SCRITTO!!!


----------



## Sterminator (21 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> prendi pure nota che sei tu ad averlo sempre in bocca .


ammazza che lagna che sei....

comunque nel mio caso e' un semplice modo di dire, nel tuo caso e' un modo di fare avendo avuto modo di conoscerti sul forum e me pare che nun te limiti ar primo canale ma a tutti i canali possibili....

scommetto che c'hai pure le recchie tappate!


----------



## Old Cat (21 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Vedi, quella che tu leggi come affabilità, è spesso darti pacche nei denti sulle stronzate che dici anche con gli altri nick...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

si si... continua pure così che mi va benissimo.
 e sai perchè? perchè ad ogni intervento di offesa ce n'è uno di difesa e non ti rendi nemmeno conto che stai parlando con la stessa persona ( infatti sei incapace di proferire i nick in questione perchè semplicemente ne tu ne gli altri vi rendete conto quali sono).


----------



## Quibbelqurz (21 Gennaio 2008)

Angel ha detto:


> Ringrazio per la fiducia ma salto il turno, ho un pò di esperienza come moderatore ed *è un lavoro di CACCA*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh bene! Almeno qualcuno che conosce la situazione in cui mi trovo


----------



## Old Cat (21 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ammazza che lagna che sei....
> 
> comunque nel mio caso e' un semplice modo di dire, nel tuo caso e' un modo di fare avendo avuto modo di conoscerti sul forum e me pare che nun te limiti ar primo canale ma a tutti i canali possibili....
> 
> scommetto che c'hai pure le recchie tappate!


 
Enzo, bene, continua così, io di mio non rispondo con altre parole fuori luogo.


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> ma soprattutto gli altri nick di persone che qui vengono sbeffeggiate e invece con gli altri nick tutto bene e tutto ok.
> 
> 
> si, ci siamo messi daccordo e abbiamo tutti noi aperto altri nick e il risultato s'è visto.
> Non sapendo che siamo noi non ci avete per nulla offeso, anzi, c'avete trattato come PARTE DEL VS GRUPPO.


spetta che lo salvo se no poi oscuro mi dice che mi invento le cose...


----------



## Lettrice (21 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma capisci che... cioè... mettiamo il caso che organizziamo un raduno e che io poi scopro che tu o MM siete anche oscuro... capisci che.. a quel punto non sarebbe più un allegro raduno ma...
> no, dai scherzo... so che nessuno di voi è anche oscuro...
> 
> 
> ...


Lascia perdere Anna... comunque noto che qualcuno e' assente...


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2008)

*anna a*

Sinceramente,che senso avrebbe clonarsi?io già faccio una fatica boia con oscuro....ancora mi chiedo come cavolo mi sia venuto in mente...oscuro...però non ho nulla in contrario su chi per gioco ha un altro nick e non vedo il problema!!Perchè vietare piu nick?Son altre le cose che non tollero....ognuno le sue croci!!!!Anna io con tristano son in rapporti normali...certo non riscuote le vostre simpatie...non per questo deve diventar antipatica anche a me...!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> si si... continua pure così che mi va benissimo.
> e sai perchè? perchè ad ogni intervento di offesa ce n'è uno di difesa e non ti rendi nemmeno conto che stai parlando con la stessa persona ( infatti sei incapace di proferire i nick in questione perchè semplicemente ne tu ne gli altri vi rendete conto quali sono).


ma che razza di presa per il culo state attuando?


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> ma soprattutto gli altri nick di persone che qui vengono sbeffeggiate e invece con gli altri nick tutto bene e tutto ok.
> 
> 
> si, ci siamo messi daccordo e abbiamo tutti noi aperto altri nick e il risultato s'è visto.
> Non sapendo che siamo noi non ci avete per nulla offeso, anzi, c'avete trattato come PARTE DEL VS GRUPPO.


Quello che non capisci, perchè non puoi arrivarci, è che le offese che con tanta ilarità ed evidente compiacimento ti prendi, non son riferite a Tristano, ma alle cazzate che Tristano scrive così come alle posizioni (razziste) che Tristano cerca di difendere.

A dimostrazione, se vuoi, che non siam prevenuti sulla persona, se scrivi altre stronzate con altri nick, ma senza offendere nessuno, ti verrà fatto notare che hai scritto una stronzata o che qualcuno la pensa diversamente da te.

Alla fine è sempre te stessa che prendi in giro, non noi. Ci arrivi?

Ma che te lo dico a fare?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Tanto non capirai MAI la differenza!


----------



## Lettrice (21 Gennaio 2008)

*Oscuro*

Non e' che tu goda di tante simpatie eh...


----------



## Sterminator (21 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> si si... continua pure così che mi va benissimo.
> e sai perchè? perchè ad ogni intervento di offesa ce n'è uno di difesa e non ti rendi nemmeno conto che stai parlando con la stessa persona ( infatti sei incapace di proferire i nick in questione perchè semplicemente ne tu ne gli altri vi rendete conto quali sono).


Senti un po', ma con questi tuoi exploit, nun pensi che Van Damme (uno per tutti) a sto punto rischia de manna' a foco Notre Dame pe' tutti i ceri alla madonna che ha acceso?

Ao' sarebbe curioso sape' se s'e' reso conto d'esse un miracolato, dato che t'ha rincorso dall'artra parte.


----------



## Mari' (21 Gennaio 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> I termini caucasico, asiatico etc _sono _classificazioni scientifiche di una razza, ossia di un Gruppo Etnico. Se fosse di comodo, allora anche il Gruppo Etnico è di comodo.
> *
> Per cani ad esempio, la razza del Lupo è scientificamente diverso dal Setter, eppure entrambi si possono accoppiare e avere cuccioli. Il cane Lupo e la volpe non possono accoppiarsi, perché sono specie diverse.*


Tutti i cani discendono dal LUPO:

http://www.apr-italia.org/educazione_cinofila4.htm

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canis_lupus


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sinceramente,che senso avrebbe clonarsi?io già faccio una fatica boia con oscuro....ancora mi chiedo come cavolo mi sia venuto in mente...oscuro...però non ho nulla in contrario su chi per gioco ha un altro nick e non vedo il problema!!Perchè vietare piu nick?Son altre le cose che non tollero....ognuno le sue croci!!!!Anna io con tristano son in rapporti normali...certo non riscuote le vostre simpatie...non per questo deve diventar antipatica anche a me...!!!


senti, carino... tu che parli sempre di correttezza e di io sì che son puro... vedi di fare meno il mena bighe, come si dice qui da me...
perché, tanto perché tu lo sappia... stai facendo una figura di merda dietro l'altra...

PS: tristano deve ancora smentire il fatto di essere a conoscenza che tu usi altri nick.


----------



## Sterminator (21 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> Enzo, bene, continua così, io di mio non rispondo *con altre parole fuori luogo*.


ah si'??? me saro' distratto!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (21 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> mi fai morire dal ridere Giusvà.
> 
> Quando si dice *testa " crucca"*....
> 
> ...


Letteralmente tradotto sarebbe *Testa di pane *


----------



## Old Cat (21 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Quello che non capisci, perchè non puoi arrivarci, è che le offese che con tanta ilarità ed evidente compiacimento ti prendi, non son riferite a Tristano, ma alle cazzate che Tristano scrive così come alle posizioni (razziste) che Tristano cerca di difendere.
> 
> A dimostrazione, se vuoi, che non siam prevenuti sulla persona, se scrivi altre stronzate con altri nick, ma senza offendere nessuno, ti verrà fatto notare che hai scritto una stronzata o che qualcuno la pensa diversamente da te.
> 
> ...


 
invece dissento Fedigrafo.

ti ripeto che gli stessi argomentazioni le abbiamo poste di proposito usando gli altri nick  e voi non avete battuto ciglio, anzi, siete stati tutti daccordo che le motivazioni ed opinioni erano tutte consone al vs modo di pensare.


E' da mesi che NOI  adottiamo questa formula, benevolmente per il semplice fatto di voler confermare che  voi avete di mira certe persone, non il loro modo di rapportarsi.


E alcuni nick sono così insospettabili ....così..... vicini a voi che tutte le volte poi ci facciamo delle gran risate alla situazione ridicola che ne vien furoi dai vs interventi.


----------



## Old Cat (21 Gennaio 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Letteralmente tradotto sarebbe *Testa di pane *


 
gnam....... buono il pane tedesco caldo.


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sinceramente,che senso avrebbe clonarsi?io già faccio una fatica boia con oscuro....ancora mi chiedo come cavolo mi sia venuto in mente...oscuro...però non ho nulla in contrario su chi *per gioco* ha un altro nick e non vedo il problema!!Perchè vietare piu nick?Son altre le cose che non tollero....ognuno le sue croci!!!!Anna io con tristano son in rapporti normali...certo non riscuote le vostre simpatie...non per questo deve diventar antipatica anche a me...!!!


Per gioco ?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





O per prendere per il culo qualcuno, ricavandone anche confidenze senza rivelarsi per chi si è come ha fatto come actarus?

Certo, se le "usanze" di certe persone non ti danno fastidio, fai bene a coltivarne la vicinanza..ma intanto quelle stesse persone ti fan passare per falso perchè reiterano la cosa che tui hai categoricamente smentito...

Contento tu! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Dai, lassa perde va...


----------



## La Lupa (21 Gennaio 2008)

Io non so come fate.


----------



## Mari' (21 Gennaio 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Oh bene! Almeno qualcuno che conosce la situazione in cui mi trovo


Quindi astieniti, non farti USARE.


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2008)

*feddy*

Admin per favore...controlla che non abbia cloni per favore!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> invece dissento Fedigrafo.
> 
> ti ripeto che gli stessi argomentazioni le abbiamo poste di proposito usando gli altri nick e voi non avete battuto ciglio, anzi, siete stati tutti daccordo che le motivazioni ed opinioni erano tutte consone al vs modo di pensare.
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Cat (21 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sinceramente,che senso avrebbe clonarsi?io già faccio una fatica boia con oscuro....ancora mi chiedo come cavolo mi sia venuto in mente...oscuro...però non ho nulla in contrario su chi per gioco ha un altro nick e non vedo il problema!!Perchè vietare piu nick?Son altre le cose che non tollero....ognuno le sue croci!!!!Anna io con tristano son in rapporti normali...certo non riscuote le vostre simpatie...non per questo deve diventar antipatica anche a me...!!!


 

oscuro...... : esperimento:

credono alle tue affermazioni o alle mie che però risulto essere per loro utente non con il cervello sano????









chissà


----------



## Iris (21 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> invece dissento Fedigrafo.
> 
> ti ripeto che gli stessi argomentazioni le abbiamo poste di proposito usando gli altri nick e voi non avete battuto ciglio, anzi, siete stati tutti daccordo che le motivazioni ed opinioni erano tutte consone al vs modo di pensare.
> 
> ...


Questo conferma che ciò che disturba non è il contenuto, ma il modo attraverso il quale un contenuto viene esposto.
Piùvolte si è detto (almeno io l'ho detto) che si accetta il parere diverso dagli altri...sono le modalità a disturbare.


Mi chiedo chi vi fa fare tanta fatica....


----------



## Old Cat (21 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Per gioco ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
infatti, molte e molte confidenze in chiaro e in scuro sono state fatte, a me e agli altri.



che ridere......


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Admin per favore...controlla che non abbia cloni per favore!!!


tu o feddy?
no, perché hai intitolato il post feddy e in quello che hai scritto dopo non è che si capisca molto su chi non dovrebbe avere cloni...


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> oscuro...... : esperimento:
> 
> credono alle tue affermazioni o alle mie che però risulto essere per loro utente non con il cervello sano????
> 
> ...













E' ufficiale: questa è proprio fuori! 

Se mi vedete rivolgerle una sola parola d'ora in avanti...vi autorizzo a scrivere a lettere cubitali che sono un coglione!  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Ps. Lupa...hai ragione!


----------



## Old Cat (21 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Questo conferma che ciò che disturba non è il contenuto, ma il modo attraverso il quale un contenuto viene esposto.
> Piùvolte si è detto (almeno io l'ho detto) che si accetta il parere diverso dagli altri...sono le modalità a disturbare.
> 
> 
> certo iris e questo conferma anche quello che pensiamo che non è il contenuto che disturba ma chi lo dice.


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2008)

*lettrice*

MI preoccuperei...se avessi tante simpatie lettrice...cmq mi aspetto le scuse ora che l'admin verificherà la mia posizione!!GRAZIe


----------



## Old Cat (21 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> E' ufficiale: questa è proprio fuori!
> 
> Se mi vedete rivolgerle una sola parola d'ora in avanti...vi autorizzo a scrivere a lettere cubitali che sono un coglione!
> 
> ...


 

approposito di Lupa 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  ......


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Questo conferma che ciò che disturba non è il contenuto, ma il modo attraverso il quale un contenuto viene esposto.
> Piùvolte si è detto (almeno io l'ho detto) che si accetta il parere diverso dagli altri...sono le modalità a disturbare.
> 
> 
> *Mi chiedo chi vi fa fare tanta fatica*....


Mhhhh...mi viene in mente una sola ragione: VITA VUOTA? NON CONTARE UN CAZZO NELLA VITA REALE?


----------



## Old Cat (21 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> MI preoccuperei...se avessi tante simpatie lettrice...cmq mi aspetto le scuse ora che l'admin verificherà la mia posizione!!GRAZIe


 
medita su un fatto oscuro: perchè non ti credono quando affermi in tranquillità di aver un solo nick?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ammazza che lagna che sei....
> 
> comunque nel mio caso e' un semplice modo di dire, nel tuo caso e' un modo di fare avendo avuto modo di conoscerti sul forum e me pare che nun te limiti ar primo canale ma a tutti i canali possibili....
> 
> scommetto che c'hai pure le recchie tappate!


*Questa offesa sul piano personale è indecente*





E', tra l'altro chiaramente sessista!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Non chiedo la censura avendo già constatato l'inutilità della stessa


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Questo conferma che ciò che disturba non è il contenuto, ma il modo attraverso il quale un contenuto viene esposto.
> Piùvolte si è detto (almeno io l'ho detto) che si accetta il parere diverso dagli altri...sono le modalità a disturbare.
> 
> 
> Mi chiedo chi vi fa fare tanta fatica....


no. disturba pure il fatto che noi in buona fede rispondiamo a storie inventate... tanto per vedere l'effetto che fa..


----------



## Old Cat (21 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Mhhhh...mi viene in mente una sola ragione: VITA VUOTA? NON CONTARE UN CAZZO NELLA VITA REALE?


 

nemmeno quello è vero, se si osservano i messaggi dei miei nick di molto inferiori a quelli di tanti utenti qui dentro.


il numero dei messaggi è direttamente proporzionale a quanto tempo sei qui nel forum a scapito della vita reale.


----------



## Sterminator (21 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> MI preoccuperei...se avessi tante simpatie lettrice...cmq mi aspetto le scuse ora che l'admin verificherà la mia posizione!!GRAZIe


se sei d'accordo le mie vengo a porgertele di persona!

Cuntent'??


----------



## Old Cat (21 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> no. disturba pure il fatto che noi in buona fede rispondiamo a storie inventate... tanto per vedere l'effetto che fa..


 
tante storie qui dentro sono inventate, non lo sapevi?


non te l'hanno detto, non l'hai capito?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (21 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Quindi astieniti, non farti USARE.


Infatti, lo cerco come un bambino che non vuole andare dal dentista: in terra, le quattro zampe in aria, rosso in faccia, urlando, e i genitori accinti a trascinarlo per le zampe in paese  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ogni volta che mi hanno trascinato, giuro di nuovo di non farmi impietosire, però sai com'è ... ma solo se hai già fatto il moderatore ...


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> medita su un fatto oscuro: perchè non ti credono quando affermi in tranquillità di aver un solo nick?


guarda che sei stata tu a dire il contrario... mica io...
smentisci tu per prima quello che hai detto risguardo ad oscuro...


----------



## Nobody (21 Gennaio 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> I* termini caucasico, asiatico etc sono classificazioni scientifiche di una razza*, ossia di un Gruppo Etnico. Se fosse di comodo, allora anche il Gruppo Etnico è di comodo.
> 
> Per cani ad esempio, la razza del Lupo è scientificamente diverso dal Setter, eppure entrambi si possono accoppiare e avere cuccioli. Il cane Lupo e la volpe non possono accoppiarsi, perché sono specie diverse.


Certo certo....ed il sole brucia carbone  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Admin...è da giorni che mi ripeto...dimmi gli indicatori che separano scientificamente le razze. Il resto è aria fritta, buono magari per le camicie verdi e per gli allevatori di cani  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Già il confine di specie è faticoso da trovare...quello di razza non esiste.


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> MI preoccuperei...se avessi tante simpatie lettrice...cmq mi aspetto le scuse ora che l'admin verificherà la mia posizione!!GRAZIe


VEDI OSCURO, LA BUONA FEDE LA DIMOSTRERESTI ANCHE SENZA RICORRERE A GIOVANNI:

SEMPLICEMENTE PRENDENDO LE DISTANZE DA CERTE AFFERMAZIONI E CERTI PERSONAGGI E DALL'USO STRUMENTALE CHE FANNO PER CERCARE DI METTERE ZIZZANIA (anche se per loro è zizzagna!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	








  )  

non ti pare?!!?


----------



## Old Cat (21 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Questa offesa sul piano personale è indecente*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ops....scusatemi....ho sbagliato ad entrare con un nick....




presa in castagna


----------



## Mari' (21 Gennaio 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Infatti, lo cerco come un bambino che non vuole andare dal dentista: in terra, le quattro zampe in aria, rosso in faccia, urlando, e i genitori accinti a trascinarlo per le zampe in paese
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Astieniti, e' un consiglio disinteressato.


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> tante storie qui dentro sono inventate, non lo sapevi?
> 
> 
> non te l'hanno detto, non l'hai capito?


eh, no. non lo sapevo.
ma d'ora in poi stai sicura che starò più attenta.
siete dei sabotatori infingardi, ecco cosa siete... non avete nulla di cui andar fieri.
bella roba...


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2008)

*giovanni*

Per favore giovanni puoi rispondermi?Mettere in dubbio la mia serietà...mi par troppo!!PER favore controlli?


----------



## Iris (21 Gennaio 2008)

Non mi sono spiegata, Anna..La penso come Lupa...ma non voglio sollevare polemiche...tanto no servirebbero.


----------



## Old Cat (21 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> guarda che sei stata tu a dire il contrario... mica io...
> smentisci tu per prima quello che hai detto risguardo ad oscuro...


non smentisco e non dico nulla.


oscuro ha fatto un'affermazione, io ( che qui non ho credibilità) ne ho fatta un'altra.


come mai ho il sentore che crediate più a me che a lui?


stranissima sta cosa.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (21 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Admin per favore...controlla che non abbia cloni per favore!!!


Credo che l'ho già fatto e non avevo trovato nulla. Se non sbaglio era una delle richieste ufficiali di poco tempo fa.

Però sai, in fondo è inutile che me lo chiedi, perché dovrei pubblicare l'elenco dei cloni completi, tanto per tranquillizzare tutti. E questo ovviamente non posso farlo, perché violerebbe la privacy.

L'unica cosa che possiamo fare, aprire una discussione dove ciascuno, se vuole, pubblica il suo clone. Così abbaimo un database di riferimento in caso di necessità.


----------



## Sterminator (21 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Questa offesa sul piano personale è indecente*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ao' ma stai a scherza'?

Problemi di ricezione???



























Ps: non t'intromettere che mi cagioni interferenze e poi vedo l'effetto neve...comunque l'e' ambisex, percio'....che voji???..Aggiornate!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> invece dissento Fedigrafo.
> 
> ti ripeto che gli stessi argomentazioni le abbiamo poste di proposito usando gli altri nick e voi non avete battuto ciglio, anzi, siete stati tutti daccordo che le motivazioni ed opinioni erano tutte consone al vs modo di pensare.
> 
> ...





Tristano ha detto:


> oscuro...... : esperimento:
> 
> credono alle tue affermazioni o alle mie che però risulto essere per loro utente non con il cervello sano????
> 
> ...





Tristano ha detto:


> infatti, molte e molte confidenze in chiaro e in scuro sono state fatte, a me e agli altri.
> 
> 
> 
> che ridere......


Sono affermazioni gravissime che indicano la premeditazione di ottenere attraverso espedienti informazioni di carattere personale che non verrebbero date se si conoscesse la vera identità, in quanto ha dimostrato l'assoluta mancanza di scrupoli e di rispetto con cui ne ha fatto uso.
Ha naturalmente anche lo scopo di creare un clima di diffidenza nei confronti di nuovi nick.
Naturalmente in passato si è proclamata innocente, ha chiesto l'intervento di Admin per sostenere l'inesistenza di suoi cloni e ha avuto l'appoggio di Chen che ha insultato pesantemente di ipocrisia e di ricerca del torbido chi lo aveva sospettato e poi smascherato.

Concordo (e sono stata la prima a sostenerlo) che ignorare chi dimostra di avere gravi problemi d'identità e relazionali sia la cosa più consigliabile, non avendo né le competenze, né i mezzi per svolgere un'azione terapeutica, che sarebbe opportuna.
Ma quando un utente, con qualsivoglia nick, esprime concetti aberranti credo che debba essere segnalato.


----------



## Old Cat (21 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> eh, no. non lo sapevo.
> ma d'ora in poi stai sicura che starò più attenta.
> siete dei sabotatori infingardi, ecco cosa siete... non avete nulla di cui andar fieri.
> bella roba...


 
tu stessa hai risposto dando buoni consigli a storie imbastite su misura.

alcune delle quali così strane  e assurde da non sembrare vere eppur avete risposto in massa.



se la stessa storia l'avesse scritta tristano, actarus, jesus, chen...tanti altri..... ci sarebbe stato il putiferio mondiale.


rileggi, rileggi.......magari in alcune...capisci qualcosa.


----------



## Old Cat (21 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sono affermazioni gravissime che indicano la premeditazione di ottenere attraverso espedienti informazioni di carattere personale che non verrebbero date se si conoscesse la vera identità in quanto ha dimostrato l'assoluta mencanza di scrupoli e di rispetto.
> Ha naturalmente anche lo scopo di creare un clima di diffidenza nei confronti di nuovi nick.
> Naturalmente in passato si è proclamata innocente, ha chiesto l'intervento di Admin per sostenere l'inesistenza di suoi cloni e ha avuto l'appoggio di Chen che ha insultato pesantemente di ipocrisia e di ricerca del torbido chi lo aveva sospettato e poi smascherato.
> 
> ...


 


ecco..... login esatto.......


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2008)

*Feddy*

Per accodarmi al codazzo?Tranne te feddy gli altri son migliori?Per far tutti contro uno?Per vedere che poi accadono cose piu gravi e tutti se ne fregano?Per vedere che mi è stato dato del figlio di puttana...e tutti zitti?Grazie io non ho bisogno di consensi....di appoggi..io sto dalla mia parte...in coscienza e in serenità...il fatto di non aver tante simpatie mi va bene...se poi son le simpatie di certe persone!!Cmq quandi giovanni mi darà ragione...non mi aspetto nessuna scusa....!!!


----------



## Old Cat (21 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ao' ma stai a scherza'?
> 
> Problemi di ricezione???
> 
> ...


 

no Enzo, problemi di entrare con un nick piuttosto che con quell'altro.......


sorrrrryyyyy


----------



## La Lupa (21 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Non mi sono spiegata, Anna..La penso come Lupa...ma non voglio sollevare polemiche...tanto no servirebbero.


La pensi come noi, cara?

Ma quale, però?

No, perchè, sai... noi ci colleghiamo come Lupa e tu credi di pensarla come La Lupa, ma in realtà sei d'accordo con un altro nick che quando scrive di solito tu aborri.

No perchè devi sapere che noi ci siamo iscritte quasi due anni fa e abbiamo finto di essere La Lupa!

In realtà è stato tutto abilmente preparato per infinocchiarvi tutti e conquistare la vostra fiducia, per poi dare sfogo alle nostre più perverse fantasie con altri nick...

Insomma, ammettetelo, siamo diaboliche.


*Io sò io e voi n'un siete un cazzo.*


----------



## Mari' (21 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sono affermazioni gravissime che indicano la premeditazione di ottenere attraverso espedienti informazioni di carattere personale che non verrebbero date se si conoscesse la vera identità, in quanto ha dimostrato l'assoluta mancanza di scrupoli e di rispetto con cui ne ha fatto uso.
> Ha naturalmente anche lo scopo di creare un clima di diffidenza nei confronti di nuovi nick.
> Naturalmente in passato si è proclamata innocente, ha chiesto l'intervento di Admin per sostenere l'inesistenza di suoi cloni e ha avuto l'appoggio di Chen che ha insultato pesantemente di ipocrisia e di ricerca del torbido chi lo aveva sospettato e poi smascherato.
> 
> ...


A CHI?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Alle unita' sanitarie locali?


----------



## Old Cat (21 Gennaio 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Credo che l'ho già fatto e non avevo trovato nulla. Se non sbaglio era una delle richieste ufficiali di poco tempo fa.
> 
> Però sai, in fondo è inutile che me lo chiedi, perché dovrei pubblicare l'elenco dei cloni completi, tanto per tranquillizzare tutti. E questo ovviamente non posso farlo, perché violerebbe la privacy.
> 
> L'unica cosa che possiamo fare, aprire una discussione dove ciascuno, se vuole, pubblica il suo clone. Così abbaimo un database di riferimento in caso di necessità.


 

è già stato aperto tempo fa un post in cui si parlava dei cloni e quasi nessuno ha detto i cloni che quasi tutti avevano.


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2008)

*grazie giovanni*

Per tutti...quelli che han messo in dubbio la mia parola:VERGOGNATEVI!!!


----------



## Old Cat (21 Gennaio 2008)

*Lupa*



La Lupa ha detto:


> La pensi come noi, cara?
> 
> Ma quale, però?
> 
> ...


 















  Mitica Lupa.


----------



## Sterminator (21 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per accodarmi al codazzo?Tranne te feddy gli altri son migliori?Per far tutti contro uno?Per vedere che poi accadono cose piu gravi e tutti se ne fregano?Per vedere che mi è stato dato del figlio di puttana...e tutti zitti?Grazie io non ho bisogno di consensi....di appoggi..io sto dalla mia parte...in coscienza e in serenità...il fatto di non aver tante simpatie mi va bene...se poi son le simpatie di certe persone!!Cmq quandi giovanni mi darà ragione...non mi aspetto nessuna scusa....!!!


ti invito ad essere piu' preciso in futuro, oseno' te giochi la serieta' col pressapochismo...

io ho detto figlio di troja della specie stanziale sulla Salaria per essere filo-quarke e del pensiero metodologico scientifico!


----------



## Old Cat (21 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per tutti...quelli che han messo in dubbio la mia parola:VERGOGNATEVI!!!


 
hai visto oscuro quanto poco c'hanno messo a metterti in dubbio?


si mediti su questo e su chi ti dubitava.
esperimento riuscito.


----------



## La Lupa (21 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ti invito ad essere piu' preciso in futuro, oseno' te giochi la serieta' col pressapochismo...
> 
> io ho detto figlio di troja della specie stanziale sulla Salaria per essere filo-quarke e del pensiero metodologico scientifico!


Ma poi... ma questo chi è?


----------



## Old Cat (21 Gennaio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma poi... ma questo chi è?


 

romano de roma


----------



## Iris (21 Gennaio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> La pensi come noi, cara?
> 
> Ma quale, però?
> 
> ...


Si?
Lo vuoi l'indirizzo di Villa Sorrisi sul Mare?
guarda che ti ci trovi bene!!! E vedrai quei brutti nick non verranno più a disturbarti, di giorno, di notte...

Bella firma.


----------



## Sterminator (21 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> no Enzo, problemi di entrare con un nick piuttosto che con quell'altro.......
> 
> 
> sorrrrryyyyy


beh tanto me state sur kazzo uguaglio... entrambe!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per accodarmi al codazzo?Tranne te feddy gli altri son migliori?Per far tutti contro uno?Per vedere che poi accadono cose piu gravi e tutti se ne fregano?Per vedere che mi è stato dato del figlio di puttana...e tutti zitti?Grazie io non ho bisogno di consensi....di appoggi..io sto dalla mia parte...in coscienza e in serenità...il fatto di non aver tante simpatie mi va bene...se poi son le simpatie di certe persone!!Cmq quandi giovanni mi darà ragione...non mi aspetto nessuna scusa....!!!


Forse non ti rendi conto del peso diverso che ha il torpiloquio (tuo, Sterminator o altri) che non condivido, non apprezzo e preferisco ignorare e le affermazioni razziste.
Se poi tu ritieni gravi e razziste solo le affermazioni razziste di alcuni o non di altri è un problema tuo.


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2008)

*la lupa*

Questo è l'amichetto di anna e marì...avevi dubbi?


----------



## Sterminator (21 Gennaio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma poi... ma questo chi è?


il MAIALE fratello di Oscuro...te sei persa qualche passaggio?...un bignamino?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (21 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Certo certo....ed il sole brucia carbone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*In nome della mia ragione esausta ti do ragione*.

Fra parentesi:

_(Nego di vedere la differenza fra un Setter e un Lupo, nego di vedere la differenza fra me il mio amico Chin Li, quando siamo davanti l'uno l'altro. La razza non esiste, come non ci sono Gruppi Entnici. Le scimmie sono uguali agli uomini, perché l'indicatore fra specie non si trova facilmente, e ovviamente il numero di peli e la forma diversa della testa è soggettivo. Effettivamente assomiglio a un gatto, tranne per la coda, ma questo è un dettaglio scientifico irrilevante. E hai ragione, il DNA è molto simile, qualche filamento e ramificazione in più o meno non fa alcuna differenza, almeno a livello molecolare e di peso.)_
*Viva la scienza approssimativa*!


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> tu stessa hai risposto dando buoni consigli a storie imbastite su misura.
> 
> alcune delle quali così strane e assurde da non sembrare vere eppur avete risposto in massa.
> 
> ...


sai cosa? io sono la peggior scema del mondo, con quelli che sono i miei amici..
mi possono anche passare sopra con la ruspa e io continuerei a pensare che sono in buona fede...
la differenza fre te e me , è che io mi fido degli altri... e preferisco continuare a fidarmi e a farmi male, piuttosto che ridurmi ad inventare storie assurde pur di ricevere attenzione. io, è la mia vita che racconto, ed è con quella che mi piace fare i conti e confrontarmi con gli altri... anche quando sono così sbagliata che più sbagliata non si può... se non altro sono sempre io.
Ah, altra cosa che non devi mai più fare con me: non cercare di creare casini con me. perché chi è mio amico - anche qui dentro- sa come sono. questo è quanto.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (21 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per favore giovanni puoi rispondermi?Mettere in dubbio la mia serietà...mi par troppo!!PER favore controlli?


Ora guardo ...


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2008)

*persa*

Il fatto che tu ogni tanto mi fai la morale...ed io continuo a non risponderti non significa che andrà sempre così....anche perchè non credo tu sia nella posizione di venirmela a fare...forse ti dimentichi che lo stesso trattameno l'ho  riservato a chen a suo tempo!!Ti saluto....!!


----------



## La Lupa (21 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Si?
> Lo vuoi l'indirizzo di Villa Sorrisi sul Mare?
> guarda che ti ci trovi bene!!! E vedrai quei brutti nick non verranno più a disturbarti, di giorno, di notte...


Sì?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




E dici che posso averci un forum tutto per noi?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





E se vogliamo ... che ne sò... per dire... raccontare come facciamo i pompini ai nostri nick di quando siamo maschi lo possiamo fare?

E poi possiamo vomitarci addosso le peggio cose uno con l'altro che poi vengono quei signori vestiti da angeli a pulirci?

E poi che possiamo anche dire che c'abbiamo quattro luree, sei specializzazioni, 15 figli, quattro nipoti, sei cani, un guanaco e abbiamo solo 32 anni?

Mmmm.... quasi quasi... mmmm... mi piasce questo posto.


----------



## Mari' (21 Gennaio 2008)

*Songo antico e ch'aggi''a  fa?*
*Ch'aggi''a fá bell''e papá?!*
*Io appartengo a ll'ottuciento*
*e mo  vaco contro 'o viento*
*ma però, ma però...*
*Chello ca facite mo,*
*nun mme  piace...è 'a veritá...*
*Preferisco 'ammore antico*
*ca faceva  spantecá...*

*Vocca e vocca,*
*core e core...*
*cu nu vaso e cu nu  sciore...*
*cu nu suono 'e chitarrella,*
*suspirava na nennélla...*
*Mo tu  chiamme 'a 'nnammurata*
*cu nu sisco, 'int''a nuttata...*
*Mo, ll'ammore, chi  t''o ddá?*
*'A bonanema 'e ll'ammore*
*nun c'è cchiù, bell''e  papá...*
*Tiempe antiche...*
*Tutto passa!*
*Mo se joca a piglia e  lassa...*
*Si mammá, dint'a na recchia,*
*mme suspira: "Guarda,  guá'!..."*
*Io lle dico: "Tu si' vecchia...*
*statte zitta e nun guardá!..."*


*Nun va cchiù 'nziem'a mammá,*
*'a figliola a  passiggiá...*
*Fa ll'ammore "esistenziale",*
*po' te scrive 'o  "memoriale"...*
*dice: "Sí"...dice: "Ma"...*
*maje nun dice 'a  veritá...*
*Figliu mio, bell''e papá,*
*chelli ffemmene 'e na vota*
*si  putesseno turná...*

*Vocca e vocca,*
*core e  core...*
*....................*


*Per finire:*

*'A bonanema 'e  ll'ammore*
*nun c'è cchiù, bell''e papá...*
*Tiempe antiche...*
*Tutto  passa!*
*Mo si joca a piglia e lassa...*
*Chesto d'ogge nun è ammore...*
*Mo  ll'ammore chi t''o ddá?*
*'Mpignatillo chistu core:*
*che n'hê 'a fá bell''e papá?!





*​


----------



## Iris (21 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> sai cosa? io sono la peggior scema del mondo, con quelli che sono i miei amici..
> mi possono anche passare sopra con la ruspa e io continuerei a pensare che sono in buona fede...
> la differenza fre te e me , è che io mi fido degli altri... e preferisco continuare a fidarmi e a farmi male, piuttosto che ridurmi ad inventare storie assurde pur di ricevere attenzione. io, è la mia vita che racconto, ed è con quella che mi piace fare i conti e confrontarmi con gli altri... anche quando sono così sbagliata che più sbagliata non si può... se non altro sono sempre io.
> Ah, altra cosa che non devi mai più fare con me: non cercare di creare casini con me. perché chi è mio amico - anche qui dentro- sa come sono. questo è quanto.


 
Veramente qui Chen viene trattato come l'oracolo di Delfi!!!


----------



## Iris (21 Gennaio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Sì?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Si. Sei sul Forum giusto, cara.
Ora prendo la pillolletta....


----------



## Quibbelqurz (21 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per favore giovanni puoi rispondermi?Mettere in dubbio la mia serietà...mi par troppo!!PER favore controlli?


L'utente *oscuro *non ha cloni. Certificato!


----------



## MK (21 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> sai cosa? io sono la peggior scema del mondo, con quelli che sono i miei amici..
> mi possono anche passare sopra con la ruspa e io continuerei a pensare che sono in buona fede...
> la differenza fre te e me , è che io mi fido degli altri... e preferisco continuare a fidarmi e a farmi male, piuttosto che ridurmi ad inventare storie assurde pur di ricevere attenzione. io, è la mia vita che racconto, ed è con quella che mi piace fare i conti e confrontarmi con gli altri... anche quando sono così sbagliata che più sbagliata non si può... se non altro sono sempre io.
> Ah, altra cosa che non devi mai più fare con me: non cercare di creare casini con me. perché chi è mio amico - anche qui dentro- sa come sono. questo è quanto.





































ps sono la peggiore scema del mondo pure io...

ps2 e pure sbagliata!


----------



## Mari' (21 Gennaio 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> L'utente *oscuro *non ha cloni. Certificato!


PRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Sterminator (21 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Veramente qui Chen viene trattato come l'oracolo di Delfi!!!


mo' pero' la fiammella eterna s'e' spenta...per me e' questione de gasssss....nun tira piu' o e' stato quarcheduno co' na' pisssiatina!


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2008)

*admin*

GRAZIE...adesso inventatevene un'altra....e comunque siete senza vergogna!!!!


----------



## Mari' (21 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> mo' pero' la fiammella eterna e' un po' affievolita...per me e' questione de gasssss....nun tira piu'!



MA LA SMETTIIIIIIIII


----------



## Nobody (21 Gennaio 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> *In nome della mia ragione esausta ti do ragione*.
> 
> Fra parentesi:
> 
> ...
















Le differenze tra gruppi ci sono, eccome se ci sono...ma sono analogiche e non discrete. Tra un nero e te ci possono essere meno differenze che tra me e  te, entrambi bianchi. Questo lo dice la genetica.
Quindi, siamo liberi empiricamente di dividerci tra bianchi e neri, ma solo perchè è comodo farlo. 
Comunque...sempre viva la scienza, approssimativa e non


----------



## Sterminator (21 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> GRAZIE...adesso inventatevene un'altra....e comunque siete senza vergogna!!!!


per me ormai e' assodato che sei un MAIALE "ma anche" (alla Uolter "quasi 100 gradi") un FESSO, dovresti informarti!


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2008)

*sterminatorr*

Guarda che la mia pazienza ha un limite.....però tengo duro perche capisco il tuo disagio...fra qualche giorno lo capirai meglio ....poi se vuoi continuare...io non te lo consiglio!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Questo è l'amichetto di anna e marì...avevi dubbi?


e tu ne avevi?
io non rinnego mai le mie simpatie... sono mica come te che cambi idea a seconda di come butta l'aria...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (21 Gennaio 2008)

Propongo Chensamurai come moderatore perché

ha dimostrato di avere sempre l'ultima parola;
non ha bisogno di censurare e cancellare, perché le sue risposte mirate lasciano tutti senza fiato;
è odiato e amato in egual misura;
è imparziale davanti se stesso;
ha un ego forte ed impiegabile;
è assente nei fine settimana;
non ha cloni e non desidera averne uno;
e non per ultimo è molto conosciuto e rispettato
Io ora sono nella buca ed aspetto le pietre


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda che la mia pazienza ha un limite.....però tengo duro perche capisco il tuo disagio...fra qualche giorno lo capirai meglio ....poi se vuoi continuare...io non te lo consiglio!!!


è arrivato walker texas ranger... e ci ha pure il cappello in tema, mi sa...


----------



## Mari' (21 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda che la mia pazienza ha un limite..


PRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR




oscuro ha detto:


> *...però tengo duro *perche capisco il tuo disagio...fra qualche giorno lo capirai meglio ....poi se vuoi continuare...io non te lo consiglio!!!


ALLA BOSSI?


----------



## La Lupa (21 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Si. Sei sul Forum giusto, cara.
> Ora prendo la pillolletta....


Ahhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Stronza!!!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Amministratore!!!!!!!! Papà!!!!!!!  Body guard!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Accorrete!!!!!! Accoruomo!!!!!!!!

Attenzione! Questo post è ad alto livello di offesa!!!!

Siamo indignate! Disonorate! Ci sputiamo sopra!

Puah! Puah!

Vergogna vergogna vergogna!!!

Alla gogna. Su pubblica e forumistica piazza!

Perchè a noi, cara la mia utentucola da quattro soldi, a NOI, non la si fa!!!

Tz, è stato fin troppo facile ingannarti.
Che sempliciotta!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... mi sa che sei anche un pò terroncella, nè?

Non ti preoccupare, noi siamo buoni, quando avrai finito la quarantena ti ospiteremo nel produttivo nord e ti offriremo prosciutto di capriolo e Kranz.

In fin dei conti, siamo tanto buoni.


----------



## Mari' (21 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> e tu ne avevi?
> io non rinnego mai le mie simpatie... sono mica come te che cambi idea a seconda di come butta l'aria...


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2008)

*Anna*

Sei disonesta e lo sai....adesso non mi accusi?Chi l'ha fatta la figura di merda anna?Non ho cloni......!!!


----------



## Sterminator (21 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda che la mia pazienza ha un limite.....però tengo duro perche capisco il tuo disagio...fra qualche giorno lo capirai meglio ....poi se vuoi continuare...io non te lo consiglio!!!


ah si' perche' che succede tra qualche giorno kazzone, Cristo ti chiama??



























Sai che sto tremando tutto kazzone?Consiglio pe' consiglio, comincia a cerca' n'artro lavoro....DISOCCUPATO!


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2008)

*sterminatorr*

Il mio lavoro è prendere a calci in culo quelli come te.....e mi piace..perche ho veramente talento a bastonare maiali...!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Gennaio 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Propongo Chensamurai come moderatore perché
> 
> ha dimostrato di avere sempre l'ultima parola;
> non ha bisogno di censurare e cancellare, perché le sue risposte mirate lasciano tutti senza fiato;
> ...


è imparziale davanti a se stesso? 

	
	
		
		
	


	









ripropongo la colonna sonora di the warriors, va...
uno stacchetto musicale mi pare d'uopo, ora...
perché dopo... nein, kaput, rauss ecc ecc..
organizziamo un parti prima, va...

http://www.youtube.com/v/-3RFueYzDk8&rel=1


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il mio lavoro è prendere a calci in culo quelli come te.....e mi piace..perche ho veramente talento a bastonare maiali...!!!









lo stesso talento che avevano quelli che hanno agito alla scuola Diaz di Genova...
un gran bel talento..


----------



## Sterminator (21 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il mio lavoro è prendere a calci in culo quelli come te.....e mi piace..perche ho veramente talento a bastonare maiali...!!!


veramente non vorrei deluderti, ma nun me pare che tu sia in grado di fare cio'... e stamo nel virtuale, figuramose nel reale mezzasega che non sei altro.....


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2008)

*ANNA*

NO anna quelli son stati pessimi!!!


----------



## MK (21 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> lo stesso talento che avevano quelli che hanno agito alla scuola Diaz di Genova...
> un gran bel talento..


 
Non mi ci far pensare Anna...


----------



## Mari' (21 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> lo stesso talento che avevano quelli che hanno agito alla scuola Diaz di Genova...
> un gran bel talento..


----------



## Iris (21 Gennaio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ahhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Come hai fatto a sapere che mio nonno era napoletano!!! E che vivo a Roma ladrona..e ci sto pure bene...Al nord non ci torno, soffro il freddo, vigliacca.
Sei una serpe...ti nascondi dietro cento nick!!!
Esci fuori dalla tana..e ti faccio provare la mia Katana (non so se è giusto..ma fa rima)... 
Esci fuori..i miei trecento avvocati ti ridurranno in cenere...


----------



## Sterminator (21 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> lo stesso talento che avevano quelli che hanno agito alla scuola Diaz di Genova...
> un gran bel talento..


perche' tu dici che questo stronzo e' un pulotto...

ma va', so' mejo, nun credo che parassitano su internet!































Ps: allora un pulotto in meno a spasso, magara l'assumono a fa' er guardiano ai cessi della stazione!


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2008)

*sterminator*

Dai mandami un invito personale in p.vt. cosi al tuo live ci vengo di persona....non farmi perdere altro tempo!!!DAmmi l'indirizzo....cosi ci incontriamo e scambiamo 2 paroline!!!!!


----------



## Sterminator (21 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dai mandami un invito personale in p.vt. cosi al tuo live ci vengo di persona....non farmi perdere altro tempo!!!DAmmi l'indirizzo....cosi ci incontriamo e scambiamo 2 paroline!!!!!


e no fai l'intercessione ufficiale cosi' i nostri dati so' veri, kazzone, te vojo vede' cacciato a calci in kulo dall'arma con lo sputo incorporato per il disonore che porti a chi si comporta bene!


----------



## Mari' (21 Gennaio 2008)

AH CRISTOSANTO, PERCHE' NON C'E' LUI ... COME SI SAREBBE DIVERTITO "LO STRONZOLO" OGGI ... MANNAGGIA MANNAGGIA!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (21 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> è imparziale davanti a se stesso?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bella immagine, ed anche la musica non è cattiva, almeno il primo pezzo ... il secondo lo blocco ora ...


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2008)

*sterminatorr*

L'arma?E che c'entro con l'arma io?CMQ buffone mi scrivi il tuo indirizzo...così facciam conoscenza...e diventiamo amici...così poi mi spieghi bene le frasi sulle foibe..e tutto il resto...dai mica ti tiri indietro vero?Se ti tiri indietro avrò buon motivo di ritenerti un maiale e codardo..perchè tanto lo sò che tu il coraggio ce l'hai solo dietro una tastiera,su una bella sedia il tuo culone amorfo si sente al sicuro...e ti sbagli.....!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> AH CRISTOSANTO, PERCHE' NON C'E' LUI ... COME SI SAREBBE DIVERTITO "LO STRONZOLO" OGGI ... MANNAGGIA MANNAGGIA!

























e chisà quanti feriti in cerca di medicazione ci sarebbero stati in giro... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




a KK gli aveva provocato un esaurimento nervoso... immagina qui dentro che spargimento di lacrime...


----------



## MK (21 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> a KK gli aveva provocato un esaurimento nervoso... immagina qui dentro che spargimento di lacrime...


----------



## Mari' (21 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> e chisà quanti feriti in cerca di medicazione ci sarebbero stati in giro...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DAL RIDERE


----------



## Sterminator (21 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> L'arma?E che c'entro con l'arma io?CMQ buffone mi scrivi il tuo indirizzo...così facciam conoscenza...e diventiamo amici...così poi mi spieghi bene le frasi sulle foibe..e tutto il resto...dai mica ti tiri indietro vero?Se ti tiri indietro avrò buon motivo di ritenerti un maiale e codardo..perchè tanto lo sò che tu il coraggio ce l'hai solo dietro una tastiera,su una bella sedia il tuo culone amorfo si sente al sicuro...e ti sbagli.....!!!


testa di kazzo io non ho la certezza di avere i tuoi dati veri nello scambio....ma poi carico a chiacchiere, avendo tu gia' "proceduto", pazienta pochi giorni (hai detto) ed allora ce potemo scambia' er segno de pace o t'illudi che te sentono in maniera anonima?Kazzone!























Che altro kazzo pieno d'acqua!


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2008)

*sterminator*

Sei tu che fai l'eroe....coraggio mi scrivi in pvt dove sei...e chi sei cosi poi ci facciam una bella chiaccherata...io e te...che fai?Che problema hai?SU un incontro io e te...così vediamo!QUAndo trovi il coraggio scrivimi....ma penso di conoscerli bene quelli come te....!!!!!Poi vedi come si danno...igli eroi...!!!


----------



## Sterminator (21 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei tu che fai l'eroe....coraggio mi scrivi in pvt dove sei...e chi sei cosi poi ci facciam una bella chiaccherata...io e te...che fai?Che problema hai?SU un incontro io e te...così vediamo!QUAndo trovi il coraggio scrivimi....ma penso di conoscerli bene quelli come te....!!!!!Poi vedi come si danno...igli eroi...!!!


e basta m'hai inondato la posta col tuo indirizzo...tanto avevo capito....trovo tu madre sulla salaria e trovo a te.....kazzone!


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2008)

*sterminator*

Tu pensi che io ci casco è?.....A parole siete tutti forti....cmq sulla salaria non ci andare...essendo tu genitore potresti aver brutte sorprese...!!Io non ti rispondo piu se vuoi mi scrivi l'indirizzo...in pvt....ma sò che non lo farai!!!CIAO codardo!!!


----------



## Sterminator (21 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu pensi che io ci casco è?.....A parole siete tutti forti....cmq sulla salaria non ci andare...essendo tu genitore potresti aver brutte sorprese...!!Io non ti rispondo piu se vuoi mi scrivi l'indirizzo...in pvt....ma sò che non lo farai!!!CIAO codardo!!!


ue' merda, tu sei al livello dell'altro kazzone (sempre ammesso che non sia sempre tu, vista la stessa qualita' escrementale) che assicura di aver sporto querele alla kazzo....

E manna st'indirizzo vediamo....

FORUM SIETE GENTILMENTE INVITATI A RIDURRE IL TRAFFICO DEI MESSAGGI, IN QUANTO OSCURO MI  SI APPALESERA' E NON GRADISCE INTERFERENZE!

Vi avviso io quando potrete ri-scatenarvi!



















































Ma vai a farti fottere BUFFONE & FALLITO!


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2008)

*sterminatorr*

NO,cazzone l'indirizzo mandamelo tu.....poi non ho mai affermato nessuna querela...semmai ho provato a farti capire il limite...di certe affermazioni....poi se ti hanno"ATTENZIONATO"non son cazzi miei ma tuoi!!!Poi se hai qualche questione con me..sarei contento di poterla affrontare da vicino...!!!!


----------



## Sterminator (21 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> NO,cazzone l'indirizzo mandamelo tu.....poi non ho mai affermato nessuna querela...semmai ho provato a farti capire il limite...di certe affermazioni....poi se ti hanno"ATTENZIONATO"non son cazzi miei ma tuoi!!!Poi se hai qualche questione con me..sarei contento di poterla affrontare da vicino...!!!!


eh no n'do scappi kazzone, anche a te vengo a prendere....e poi vedemo er bluff!







































to' ripeto, comincia a trova' n'artro lavoro....strunz', la Caritas e' piena!


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2008)

*sterminatorr*

Parli...parli...parli...quannò voi!!Quando trovi il coraggio....mi scrivi ok?Ciao ciao!!


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2008)

*sterminatorr*

Però l'hai finita con certi discorsi è......non parli piu di foibe...ebrei.....l'hai capita!Tardi ma l'hai capita!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> NO,cazzone l'indirizzo mandamelo tu.....poi non ho mai affermato nessuna querela...semmai ho provato a farti capire il limite...di certe affermazioni....poi se ti hanno"ATTENZIONATO"non son cazzi miei ma tuoi!!!Poi se hai qualche questione con me..sarei contento di poterla affrontare da vicino...!!!!


ATTENZIONATO?























PS: se questo forum non esistesse bisognerebbe inventarlo..


----------



## Sterminator (21 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Parli...parli...parli...quannò voi!!Quando trovi il coraggio....mi scrivi ok?Ciao ciao!!


Preokkupato, kazzo'???

Fallito come sei se te cacceno fora, chi te pija?































Vai con dios, amigos....e scommetto che ogni vorta che vedi er nick te viene l'angoscia a scrive!







































e copriteve stasera....


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2008)

*anna*

Sto ancora aspettando le tue scuse......!!


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2008)

*sterminatorr*

Quello preoccupato sei tu gran maiale...e fai bene ad esserlo...poi io aspetto ancora...ma il tuo indirizzo ancora non lo vedo!


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> GRAZIE...adesso inventatevene un'altra....e comunque siete senza vergogna!!!!









Guarda che chi lo sosteneva era la miss che si diceva d'accordo con te...


----------



## Sterminator (21 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quello preoccupato sei tu gran maiale...e fai bene ad esserlo...poi io aspetto ancora...ma il tuo indirizzo ancora non lo vedo!


e se vede come sono preoccupato, kazzone...talmente tanto che me piscio sotto a sfankularve...co' me ce rimetti (in tutti i sensi)...sei curioso?? e PPPRRROOOVVVAAAA cumpa' che te costa??


----------



## Old Angel (21 Gennaio 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Credo che l'ho già fatto e non avevo trovato nulla. Se non sbaglio era una delle richieste ufficiali di poco tempo fa.
> 
> Però sai, in fondo è inutile che me lo chiedi, perché dovrei pubblicare l'elenco dei cloni completi, tanto per tranquillizzare tutti. E questo ovviamente non posso farlo, perché violerebbe la privacy.
> 
> L'unica cosa che possiamo fare, aprire una discussione dove ciascuno, se vuole, pubblica il suo clone. Così abbaimo un database di riferimento in caso di necessità.


Un tempo alcuni forum adottavano il sistema di rendere visibile agli utenti iscritti l'IP di scrive.....sotto il Nick, non so se questo è ancora legale.


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sto ancora aspettando le tue scuse......!!


bitte?
e non le avrai. io non ho mai scritto che tu usi altri nick.
le scuse pretendile da tristano e non da me.
Oscuro, ti ripeto quello che già ti dissi: io non ho motivo di avercela con te. punto.


----------



## Mari' (21 Gennaio 2008)

Angel ha detto:


> Un tempo alcuni forum adottavano il sistema di rendere visibile agli utenti iscritti l'IP di scrive.....sotto il Nick, non so se questo è ancora legale.


alcuni lo fanno ancora ... io sono favorevole!


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Gennaio 2008)

Angel ha detto:


> Un tempo alcuni forum adottavano il sistema di rendere visibile agli utenti iscritti l'IP di scrive.....sotto il Nick, non so se questo è ancora legale.


ottima idea. si potrebbe fare, oscurando solo le ultime tre cifre.


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2008)

*feddy*

Infatti feddy...ha sbagliato lei ma non solo lei.....!!Feddy sinceramente chiudiamola qui...ormai ho capito che non importa dove sia la ragione...importa solo l'utente,in base ha quello vi schierate!MI spiace io non sono così.....!!ALcune cose mi lascian molto perplesso.....però non aggiungo altro!!!Peccato sia diventato così....!!


----------



## Sterminator (21 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Però l'hai finita con certi discorsi è......non parli piu di foibe...ebrei.....l'hai capita!Tardi ma l'hai capita!!!


evidentemente kazzone perche' tutti gli altri hanno capito, pur non condividendo, cio' che sostenevo e non mi meraviglia che l'unico che nun capisce un kazzo sia tu..ed il tuo alter ego....dato che sei rimasto solo soletto, come nella tua vita di merda, del resto!

percio' ...ari-fottite!


----------



## Mari' (21 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ottima idea. si potrebbe fare, oscurando solo le ultime tre cifre.


OK, CI STO ... FUORI GLI IP DI TUTTI


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2008)

*feddy*

Vedi tristano poteva sostenere qualsiasi cosa....ma a me andava dato il beneficio del dubbio....siete  intervenuti in tanti,chi accusandomi velatamente,chi come te invitandomi a prendere le distanze..chi facendo peggio facendomi l'ennesima morale fuori luogo!!!!Bè a nulla importa che era come dicevo io....perche oscuro non ha le simpatie...per cui cmq ha torto!!! Sai che c'è?LAscio a voi le ragioni...continuate a far i vostri uno contro tutti...io continuo dalla mia parte...che non è la vostra!!!


----------



## MariLea (21 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> OK, CI STO ... *FUORI GLI SLIP DI TUTTI*


----------



## Sterminator (21 Gennaio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


>


Mailea??????????

che so' ste' sconcezze???...mi deludi!!!


----------



## Mari' (21 Gennaio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


>


NOOOOO ... poi si ricomincia con pili e saponette  

	
	
		
		
	


	













PERCARITA'!


----------



## Sterminator (21 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> NOOOOO ... poi si ricomincia con pili e saponette
> 
> 
> 
> ...



beh pero' la battuta e' da 100 punti....chi offre di piu'??


----------



## MariLea (21 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> NOOOOO ... poi si ricomincia con pili e saponette
> 
> 
> 
> ...


allora hai fatto bene a modificare


----------



## Bruja (21 Gennaio 2008)

*m.m.*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Rispondendo a Bruja che si meravigliava...uno spunto che spiega come mai tanta gente diede retta al baffetto:
> http://www.comedonchisciotte.org/site/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=4190


 
Io non mi sono meravigliata, ho solo detto che si poteva non dargli retta.... e credito. Chiaro che facendo questo esempio paradossale sono stata male interpretata e non ho ben chiarito la comunque ridotta importanza che dò a certe persone.
Detto questo mi pare che il ruolo di moderatore piaccia poco o punto, proprio perchè se ci pensate, anche facendolo a turni o a rotazione, ci sarà sempre chi avrà l'idea che qualcuno è più "uguale" di qualche altro....
Avete ragione, ci si deve indignare.... lo si è fatto in varie occasioni, ma è servito a poco quindi se davvero credete che un moderatore potrà risolvere il problema bisognerà cercare un volontario.
Bruja


----------



## Mari' (21 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> beh pero' la battuta e' da 100 punti....chi offre di piu'??


IO, la battuta e' da 1000 punti!


----------



## Sterminator (21 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> IO, la battuta e' da 1000 punti!


aggiudicato....(tanto gli zeri nun conteno!)


----------



## Mari' (21 Gennaio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> allora hai fatto bene a modificare


Signo' l'aggiunta l'hai fatta tu  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   e ti confesso mi e' piaciuta  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















   ASSAI!


----------



## Sterminator (21 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Signo' l'aggiunta l'hai fatta tu
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E' timida.....


----------



## MariLea (21 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Signo' l'aggiunta l'hai fatta tu
> 
> 
> 
> ...


qui non si sa mai chi la fa... e chi l'aggiunge...


----------



## Mari' (21 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> E' timida.....


E' bona!


----------



## Sterminator (21 Gennaio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> qui non si sa mai *chi la fa*... e chi l'aggiunge...


e nessuno l'aspetta....anche se certe volte l'aspetto e' sgradevole!


----------



## Sterminator (21 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> E' bona!


mi DEVO fidare.....


----------



## Nobody (21 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> OK, CI STO ... FUORI GLI IP DI TUTTI


...ed anche le foto!!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Vi voglio vedere in faccia


----------



## Mari' (21 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> mi DEVO fidare.....


... leggila, e capirai ...


----------



## Old Giusy (21 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...ed anche le foto!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si si siiiiiii!!!!!!!


----------



## Sterminator (21 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... leggila, e capirai ...


FAI UN RIASSUNTO! so' sfaticato!



















e poi lo leggo ....con comodo....a puntate!


----------



## Mari' (21 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...ed anche le foto!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... meglio lavorare di fantasia ... e' meglio.


----------



## Sterminator (21 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... meglio lavorare di fantasia ... e' meglio.


ao' alludi a me?? ma pensa te...


----------



## Mari' (21 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ao' alludi a me?? ma pensa te...


Affatto. 

Tu mi piaci e basta ... cosa vuoi che cambi una foto.


----------



## Sterminator (21 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Affatto.
> 
> Tu mi piaci e basta ... cosa vuoi che cambi una foto.


lo immaginavo, pero' nel dubbio, divieto di transito....


----------



## Quibbelqurz (21 Gennaio 2008)

Angel ha detto:


> Un tempo alcuni forum adottavano il sistema di rendere visibile agli utenti iscritti l'IP di scrive.....sotto il Nick, non so se questo è ancora legale.


Non è più legale, perché è un dato sensibile, riconducibile all'utente fisico.


----------



## Mari' (21 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> lo immaginavo, pero' nel dubbio, divieto di transito....


Tranquillo, ho gia parcheggiato da 25anni.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (21 Gennaio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


>


Questa è una palese falsificazione di documenti autentici


----------



## Mari' (21 Gennaio 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Non è più legale, perché è un dato sensibile, riconducibile all'utente fisico.


PEC-CATO!


----------



## Sterminator (21 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Tranquillo, ho gia parcheggiato da 25anni.


anch'io, da 23...pero' a stare con la macchina ferma, che du' palle, se sgonfiano le rote.... infatti ogni tanto na' pompatina la darei...anche se la pompa e' sotto chiave!


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Infatti feddy...ha sbagliato lei ma non solo lei.....!!Feddy sinceramente chiudiamola qui...ormai ho capito che non importa dove sia la ragione...importa solo l'utente,in base ha quello *vi *schierate!MI spiace io non sono così.....!!ALcune cose mi lascian molto perplesso.....però non aggiungo altro!!!Peccato sia diventato così....!!





oscuro ha detto:


> Vedi tristano poteva sostenere qualsiasi cosa....ma a me andava dato il beneficio del dubbio....*siete* intervenuti in tanti,chi accusandomi velatamente,chi come te invitandomi a prendere le distanze..chi facendo peggio facendomi l'ennesima morale fuori luogo!!!!Bè a nulla importa che era come dicevo io....perche oscuro non ha le simpatie...per cui cmq ha torto!!! Sai che c'è?LAscio *a voi *le ragioni...*continuate* a far i *vostri* uno contro tutti...io continuo dalla mia parte...che non è la *vostra*!!!


Toc. toc... c'è qualcuno lì dentro???

Oscuro, stai parlando CON ME...ti è chiaro questo? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Quello che ha difeso TE, che ha difeso CAT (finchè non si è resa LEI indifendibile), che ha difeso PERSA, che ha difeso IRIS, Otella e tutti quelli che son stati INGIUSTAMENTE offesi da un altro/a utente!

Quello che lo ha sempre fatto, pur non richiesto, per far si che questo forum, che per me conta ben di più di qualsiasi utente singolo, rimanesse entro termini accettabili di confronto.

Ti è chiaro? Puoi smentire *questo?*

E NON TOLLERO E NON TOLLERERO' MAI che CHIUNQUE, a causa di qualche problema SUO a relazionarsi, lo trasformi in una cloaca o in un posto dove regni il sospetto o dove la gente possa aver timore di esprimere la propria opinione!

TI è CHIARO MO'!??!

E non son certo IO quello che a seconda di chi è considerato AMICO le dice o non le dice...e per esser ancora più chiaro, non sono IO quello che manda i messaggi trasversali COME AVETE MANDATO TU E CHEN su questo o quell'utente che in chiaro direbbe una cosa e in privato un'altra, accusando altri di ipocrisia!

TE CAPI ?!?!?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





DEVO AGGIUNGERE ALTRO?!? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





QUINDI FINISCILA QUI...MA PER DAVVERO!

E per i motivi suddetti, gradirei anche che questo thread e altri se ne venissero aperti sullo stesso argomento, venisse chiuso o che OGNUNO la finisse con le offese.

GRAZIE!


----------



## Bruja (21 Gennaio 2008)

*Piccola considerazione*

Provate a rileggere tutto il thread ed a rileggere TUTTI i post, compresi i propri e valutate quanti andrebbere "moderati".... 
Qualche volta si può sbagliare, capita di essere imprecisi, spesso non si hanno opinioni che collimano ma la stupidità di risposte inutili, vanamente e pateticamente finte ironiche e che non aggiungono nè tolgono nulla a quel concetto che si vorrebbe moderare o contrastare, mi pare che sia un accodamento a parole e concetti che andrebbero ricacciati fermamente una volta ma evitanto discussioni che, come è ben chiaro, non portano da nessuna parte perchè l'opinione sostenuta individualmente non vede che sè stessa e la propria ragione.   
Io peccherò di non interventismo o, come può pensare qualcuno, di manica larga, ma almeno mi astengo dal foraggiare il reiteramento di sciocchezze, dando rinnovato appiglio a chi non vede l'ora di averlo. 
Qualche volta bisogna comprendere che non si sta combattendo un'opinione o un concetto, ma la testardaggine di avere ragione per diritto. 
Bruja

p.s. Probabilmente non sono super partes, o non lo sono per coloro che hanno idee discordanti, ma provate a pensare che questa sia una piccola forma di moderazione e considerate quanto "sia accettabile"!! 
Quello che dovete intendere è che un moderatore, per perfetto che sia a vostro giudizio, non deve prendere parti e, al massimo, riprendere chi si presume sia andato oltre il consentito, motivandone concetto e forma.  Credete che questo possa bastare a calmierare chi NON accetta di avere esagerato o travalicato in qualunque modo, con insulti, offese o idee indifendibili, viste le discussioni fin qui scritte? Cosa resta da fare... coraggio, date suggerimenti o addirittura intervenite personalmente nei termini e nei modi che ritenete opportuni e concretamente fattivi.  
Resta il fatto che al momento, dopo l'indignazione e l'esternazione legittima, anzichè il relativo silenzio che sarebbe stato auspicabile, si è continuato a baccaiare ed a mettersi reciprocamente alla berlina.


----------



## Bruja (21 Gennaio 2008)

*Feddy*

Ti ammiro per la forza e l'insistenza che metti nel tuo modo di fare e di essere, sei a modo tuo un Don Chisciotte! Ma la mia non è  mancanza di pugna o di capacità di esternare o indignarmi....è solo che per me sono situazioni "vecchie", conosciute, già incontrate ed elaborate in passato, ed che appunto come per i "mulini a vento",  anzichè partire lancia in resta, dopo aver dichiarato cosa e come siano da considerare, lascio che continuino a parlare ... al vento.
Bruja


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2008)

*feddy*

Permetti:HAi sbagliato sia quello che dovevi dire sia i modi:non sei certo tu a stabilire da chi devo prendere le distanze e da chi no.....tristano ti sta antipatica?Io che c'entro?Anche i modi...Falla finita?Falla finita di cosa?DI non allinearmi a certe posizioni?NO GRAZIE!Vedo che mi rinfacci messaggi trasversali.....be tu di quella storia non sai nulla e prima di giudiacarmi faresti bene ad informarti!!!Cmq mettiamola così:io mi son dimenticato di fedifrago...e può essere, tu sicuramente hai dimenticato sia leone...che oscuro!!!Spero di esser stato altrettanto chiaro fedifrago.......!!!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (21 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...oddio, da un pò sto tornando alle vecchie abitudini
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E all'occasione potremmo continuare a discutere sulle razze, e magari mangiarne una


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Provate a rileggere tutto il thread ed a rileggere TUTTI i post, compresi i propri e valutate quanti andrebbere "moderati"....
> Qualche volta si può sbagliare, capita di essere imprecisi, spesso non si hanno opinioni che collimano ma la stupidità di risposte inutili, vanamente e pateticamente finte ironiche e che non aggiungono nè tolgono nulla a quel concetto che si vorrebbe moderare o contrastare, mi pare che sia un accodamento a parole e concetti che andrebbero ricacciati fermamente una volta ma evitanto discussioni che, come è ben chiaro, non portano da nessuna parte perchè l'opinione sostenuta individualmente non vede che sè stessa e la propria ragione.
> Io peccherò di non interventismo o, come può pensare qualcuno, di manica larga, ma almeno mi astengo dal foraggiare il reiteramento di sciocchezze, dando rinnovato appiglio a chi non vede l'ora di averlo.
> Qualche volta bisogna comprendere che non si sta combattendo un'opinione o un concetto, ma la testardaggine di avere ragione per diritto.
> ...


 
eh no. mi dispiace... ma io mai in vita mia ho voluto avere ragione per diritto. ma nessuno mai riuscirà a farmi stare zitta su quello che penso. 
mi si può bannare ma non pretendere che io taccia le mie opinioni.
io lascerei le cose come stanno... in fin dei conti anche ai nostri figli dovremmo insegnare che la vita va affrontata a viso aperto e che se uno ha qualcosa dentro la deve esternare senza la paura di fare una brutta figura e che allo stesso modo deve saper accettare una critica.
ci si confronta e a volte ci si scorna... ma non è mai morto nessuno per questo!


----------



## Sterminator (21 Gennaio 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> E all'occasione potremmo continuare a discutere sulle razze, e magari mangiarne una


r i g o r o s a m e n t e  "alla griglia"...


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Gennaio 2008)

*Cosa c'entra?!?!*



oscuro ha detto:


> Permetti:HAi sbagliato sia quello che dovevi dire sia i modi:*non sei certo tu a stabilire da chi devo prendere le distanze e da chi no..*...tristano ti sta antipatica?Io che c'entro?Anche i modi...Falla finita?Falla finita di cosa?DI non allinearmi a certe posizioni?NO GRAZIE!Vedo che mi rinfacci messaggi trasversali.....be tu di quella storia non sai nulla e prima di giudiacarmi faresti bene ad informarti!!!Cmq mettiamola così:io mi son dimenticato di fedifrago...e può essere, tu sicuramente hai dimenticato sia leone...che oscuro!!!Spero di esser stato altrettanto chiaro fedifrago.......!!!


Ma fai finta o ci sei?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ti ho detto di finirla di sproloquiare e di accomunare...visto le sottolineature o no!?!?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Credo che una bella camomilla non ti farebbe male...davvero!


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> eh no. mi dispiace... ma io mai in vita mia ho voluto avere ragione per diritto. ma nessuno mai riuscirà a farmi stare zitta su quello che penso.
> mi si può bannare ma non pretendere che io taccia le mie opinioni.
> io lascerei le cose come stanno... in fin dei conti anche ai nostri figli dovremmo insegnare che la vita va affrontata a viso aperto e che se uno ha qualcosa dentro la deve esternare senza la paura di fare una brutta figura e che allo stesso modo deve saper accettare una critica.
> ci si confronta e a volte ci si scorna... ma *non è mai morto nessuno per questo*!


Qualche forum...SI!


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Qualche forum...SI!


un forum muore per carenza di argomentazioni... non a causa degli scontri..
dai su... e ogni volta saltano fuori gli stessi discorsi e la colpa è sempre di chi cazzeggia o litiga?
va bè va...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (21 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> r i g o r o s a m e n t e "alla griglia"...


peccato che la razza sia quasi estinta


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2008)

*feddy*

Tranquillo....son molto tranquillo...ma sei stato proprio tu a dirmi chiaramente di star alla larga da tristano per dimostrare la mia buona fede......!Poi mi scuso se ti ho accumunato....resta il fatto che oggi si è andato molto al di là di un semplice sproloquio....ma sembra che nessuno si sia reso conto di certe nefandezze dette ad oscuro....sembra che il problema era il clone di oscuro...e l'amicizia paventata tristano oscuro..!!


----------



## Sterminator (21 Gennaio 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> peccato che la razza sia quasi estinta


ti riferivi agli indiani d'america???

anch'io!


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> un forum muore per carenza di argomentazioni... non a causa degli scontri..
> dai su... e ogni volta saltano fuori gli stessi discorsi e la colpa è sempre di chi cazzeggia o litiga?
> va bè va...


Anna, se vogliamo raccontarcela ok...ma sai che è conseguente!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma gli scontri allontanano gli utenti, più il cerchio è ristretto e più scarseggiano gli spunti di novità, più fra chi resta iniziano i rinfacci su qualsiasi cosa... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Cercare di limitare le azioni deleterie è così arduo?


----------



## Old Cat (21 Gennaio 2008)

*tiriamo le somme*

ed alla fine c'è qualcuno che si è reso conto chi è ....LUPA??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	














- un clone
- un originale
- una volgare imitazione
- l'admin travestito per carnevale.....


----------



## Bruja (21 Gennaio 2008)

*Anna A*



Anna A ha detto:


> eh no. mi dispiace... ma io mai in vita mia ho voluto avere ragione per diritto. ma nessuno mai riuscirà a farmi stare zitta su quello che penso.
> mi si può bannare ma non pretendere che io taccia le mie opinioni.
> io lascerei le cose come stanno... in fin dei conti anche ai nostri figli dovremmo insegnare che la vita va affrontata a viso aperto e che se uno ha qualcosa dentro la deve esternare senza la paura di fare una brutta figura e che allo stesso modo deve saper accettare una critica.
> ci si confronta e a volte ci si scorna... ma non è mai morto nessuno per questo!


 
Puoi dispiacerti finché ti pare.... ho nominato Anna? 
Ho detto che sei tu una di queste persone?..... Certo che non è mai morto nessuno per il confrontarsi emagari neppure per lo scornarsi, ma una cosa è difendere le proprie idee, altro insultare o offendere o scendere comunque a definizioni sgradevoli solo perchè si hanno idee divergenti.  Comunque ripeto non ho fatto alcun intervento nominale, quindi il dispiacersi era superfluo.
E' proprio perchè qui non si banna nessuno che si dovrebbe iniziare (non è mai troppo tardi per coloro che non fanno abitualmente) a moderarsi in proprio, e non circa le idee o la loro esposizione, ma per come, per affermarle ed affrancarle, si insultano o si offendono quelle altrui.
Bruja


----------



## Sterminator (21 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tranquillo....son molto tranquillo...ma sei stato proprio tu a dirmi chiaramente di star alla larga da tristano per dimostrare la mia buona fede......!Poi mi scuso se ti ho accumunato....resta il fatto che oggi si è andato molto al di là di un semplice sproloquio....ma sembra che nessuno si sia reso conto di certe nefandezze dette ad oscuro....sembra che il problema era il clone di oscuro...e l'amicizia paventata tristano oscuro..!!


per quanto mi riguarda "il trattamento" sara' garantito al limone....dipendera' da te se te ri-presenti alla cassa..... cambia gusto, er sorbetto per te e' pesante, nun lo digerisci!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (21 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ti riferivi agli indiani d'america???
> 
> anch'io!


ma dici sul serio o mi prendi in giro?


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tranquillo....son molto tranquillo...ma sei stato proprio tu a dirmi chiaramente di star alla larga da tristano per dimostrare la mia buona fede......!Poi mi scuso se ti ho accumunato....resta il fatto che oggi si è andato molto al di là di un semplice sproloquio....ma sembra che nessuno si sia reso conto di certe nefandezze dette ad oscuro....sembra che il problema era il clone di oscuro...e l'amicizia paventata tristano oscuro..!!


raccapricciante... per usare un tuo termine... raccapricciante...
e chissà cosa ci hai da nascondere con tristano... per aver solo favorito la moviola e non l'intera tresca...
vai, vai...


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2008)

*sterminatorr*

Mica finisce quà...puoi scommetterci!!!Però e bene che si convenga e si stabilisca chi ha provocato e chi ha reagito....ora mi preme questo!!Con te son solo all'inizio.....!!!Oggi volutamente non ti ho risposto per le rime....per due motivi....!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> per quanto mi riguarda "il trattamento" sara' garantito al limone....dipendera' da te se te ri-presenti alla cassa..... cambia gusto, er sorbetto per te e' pesante, nun lo digerisci!


Sterminator, puoi evitare anche tu di ridar fuoco alle polveri quando non sei chiamato direttamente in causa almeno?

GRAZIE!


----------



## Sterminator (21 Gennaio 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> ma dici sul serio o mi prendi in giro?


ALT!....Time out....

tu di che cosa stavi parlando?


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2008)

*Anna a*

Guarda anna...io non ho nulla da temere...a voi tristano non piace?Kazzi vostri...a me continuerete a non piacere voi!!Poi puoi continuare con illazioni ed insulti...ame tristano non ha fatto nulla e continuerò ad aver un comportamento neutro!!!Ti saluto!!


----------



## Bruja (21 Gennaio 2008)

*Feddy*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Anna, se vogliamo raccontarcela ok...ma sai che è conseguente!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sì Feddy, perchè se non lo fosse non avremmo questi risultati.  Pensaci bene, non trovi che ci sia da indignarsi anche perchè fra persone adulte e civili serva una moderazione esterna perchè non si riesce ad averla in proprio. Questo è il mio concetto e cruccio ed è molto meno largheggiante e "scolastico" dell'avere qualcuno che deve bacchettarci perchè non siamo in grado di farlo in proprio.
Questo forum è nato ed ha proseguito e prosperato sotto questa convinzione ed applicazione, e mi pare che su questo si era tutti d'accordo.... sbaglio???
Forse il mio errore è credere che si possa riuscire sempre a migliorarsi nei rapporti con gli altri, e questo anche e soprattutto per per noi stessi.
Bruja


----------



## Sterminator (21 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Sterminator, puoi evitare anche tu di ridar fuoco alle polveri quando non sei chiamato direttamente in causa almeno?
> 
> GRAZIE!


io sinceramente lo farei, e l'ho dimostrato in tutti questi giorni avendo chiuso i discorsi...illo e' arrivato a freddo stamattina ed ha messo in moto la giostra...ora si riferisce alle nefandezze ricevute oggi....beh a chi si riferisce secondo te, il martire?

Ps: se l'ultimo attacco non era riferito a me, beh Oscuro tienitela, perche' me sa che a breve te ritorna utile.....

Mo' ve saluto ragassuoli....


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Puoi dispiacerti finché ti pare.... ho nominato Anna?
> Ho detto che sei tu una di queste persone?..... Certo che non è mai morto nessuno per il confrontarsi emagari neppure per lo scornarsi, ma una cosa è difendere le proprie idee, altro insultare o offendere o scendere comunque a definizioni sgradevoli solo perchè si hanno idee divergenti. Comunque ripeto non ho fatto alcun intervento nominale, quindi il dispiacersi era superfluo.
> E' proprio perchè qui non si banna nessuno che si dovrebbe iniziare (non è mai troppo tardi per coloro che non fanno abitualmente) a moderarsi in proprio, e non circa le idee o la loro esposizione, ma per come, per affermarle ed affrancarle, si insultano o si offendono quelle altrui.
> Bruja


scusa... ma a parte tutto... io vorrei davvero sapere qual è il limite allo sproloquio di ognuno, qui dentro... cioè il limite fra forum e vita di tutti i giorni. vorrei sapere quanti di quelli che si ergono a censori delle brutte parole qui, non le usano poi parlando o litigando nella vita reale...
tutti santi qui dentro???
così, eh... tanto per sapere...


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2008)

*sterminatorr*

Era proprio a te!!Con te non ho finito mica....anzi siam solo all'inizio....!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Gennaio 2008)

*CHE PAZIENZA CHE CE Vò!*



oscuro ha detto:


> Tranquillo....son molto tranquillo...ma sei stato proprio tu a dirmi chiaramente di star alla larga da tristano per dimostrare la mia buona fede......!Poi mi scuso se ti ho accumunato....resta il fatto che oggi si è andato molto al di là di un semplice sproloquio....ma sembra che nessuno si sia reso conto di certe nefandezze dette ad oscuro....sembra che il problema era il clone di oscuro...e l'amicizia paventata tristano oscuro..!!


Devo sillabare per farmi capire da te oscuro?

Ci vuole una maestrina di italiano?

Prendere le distanze non significa star alla larga...per me ti ci puoi appiccicare quanto vuoi, il problema sarebbe solo tuo... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Significa, SMENTIRE LA FALSITA' visto che fai tanti discorsi sulla correttezza e sulle nefandezze altrui.

Chi ha gettato fango su di te è stata Caterina, non altri.

Ma TU non l'hai voluto vedere nè stigmatizzare alimentando tutto il seguito di accuse contraccuse richieste di scuse atteggiamenti da vergine offesa e baggianate varie.

Hai visto un altro film per caso TU, qui oggi?

O è stata quella la sequenza ESATTA, OGGETTIVA?


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda anna...io non ho nulla da temere...a voi tristano non piace?Kazzi vostri...a me continuerete a non piacere voi!!Poi puoi continuare con illazioni ed insulti...ame tristano non ha fatto nulla e continuerò ad aver un comportamento neutro!!!Ti saluto!!


 
ricontrolla un attimo la voce "neutro" sul tuo gps... che mi sa che si è inceppato un attimo...
PS: dagli una pacca che magari riprende a funzionà...


----------



## Sterminator (21 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mica finisce quà...puoi scommetterci!!!Però e bene che si convenga e si stabilisca chi ha provocato e chi ha reagito....ora mi preme questo!!Con te son solo all'inizio.....!!!Oggi volutamente non ti ho risposto per le rime....per due motivi....!!!



allora sei Chen, che da provocatore se spaccia da provocato....

mavaffankulo....va'...facce ride!


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2008)

*fedy*

Caterina ha sbagliato....e di conseguenza un parte di utenti...la solita ci si è tuffata a pesce....!!!Non prenderò alcuna distanza....comunque!!!Mi sembra che nessuno prende distanze da nessuno qui dentro per cose ben piu gravi.....!!!


----------



## Sterminator (21 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Era proprio a te!!Con te non ho finito mica....anzi siam solo all'inizio....!!!


bene...il divertimento e' assicurato....a bidet come te la cavi....l'e' mejo tu madre?



























mo me dispias ma te devo lassa, tanto i clienti nun te mancano....vero?


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Sì Feddy, perchè se non lo fosse non avremmo questi risultati. Pensaci bene, non trovi che ci sia da indignarsi anche perchè fra persone adulte e civili serva una moderazione esterna perchè non si riesce ad averla in proprio. Questo è il mio concetto e cruccio ed è molto meno largheggiante e "scolastico" dell'avere qualcuno che deve bacchettarci perchè non siamo in grado di farlo in proprio.
> *Questo forum è nato ed ha proseguito e prosperato sotto questa convinzione ed applicazione, e mi pare che su questo si era tutti d'accordo.... sbaglio???*
> Forse il mio errore è credere che si possa riuscire sempre a migliorarsi nei rapporti con gli altri, e questo anche e soprattutto per per noi stessi.
> Bruja


Bruja il tuo discorso non farebbe una piega se ci si potesse riferire sempre a persone di buon senso e sano equilibrio... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ti pare che da un certo momento in poi si sia mantenuta quella linea di minimo equiliìbrio che auspichi trovare in tutti?


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2008)

*ma*

Ma se a voi avessero insultato la madre tutto il giorno cosa avreste fatto?Già il problema e tristano e i suoi cloni!!MA FATEMI IL PIACERE!!!!


----------



## Bruja (21 Gennaio 2008)

*Feddy*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Bruja il tuo discorso non farebbe una piega se ci si potesse riferire sempre a persone di buon senso e sano equilibrio...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Come vedi, il mio discorso non farebbe una piega ma..... quella linea non si è tenuta, e d'altro canto mi si chiede chi e come sarebbe stata travalicata della linea.
Non c'è quel senso del rispetto e dell'autogoverno che rendrebbe tutto assolutamente esponibile e confrontabile nel dialogo. 
Capisci perchè oltre tutto viene voglia di dare forfait .... a me basterebbe non essere malintesa o travisata, ma pazienza.
Bruja


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Come vedi, il mio discorso non farebbe una piega ma..... quella linea non si è tenuta, e d'altro canto mi si chiede chi e come sarebbe stata travalicata della linea.
> Non c'è quel senso del rispetto e dell'autogoverno che rendrebbe tutto assolutamente esponibile e confrontabile nel dialogo.
> Capisci perchè oltre tutto viene voglia di dare forfait .... a me basterebbe non essere malintesa o travisata, ma pazienza.
> Bruja


Bruja... 
tu non darai mai forfait e lo sai molto bene... 
anche perché, dai più matti ai più "normali", chi scrive assiduamente in un forum lo fa perché ha bisogno di farlo...
già... tutti gli altri tranne te...
tu qui appari come una entità bipartisan... non so come fai a farcela... ma tant'è...ce la fai...


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> Bruja...
> tu non darai mai forfait e lo sai molto bene...
> anche perché, dai più matti ai più "normali", chi scrive assiduamente in un forum è perché ha bisogno di farlo.


Mai dire mai Anna...mai!


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Mai dire mai Anna...mai!









e io invece lo dico... perché dico sempre quello che penso.


----------



## Old Angel (21 Gennaio 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Non è più legale, perché è un dato sensibile, riconducibile all'utente fisico.


Ok allora la butto li...tu sei il programmatore...potresti far si che il forum crei una firma digitale in base all'IP...sempre se hai tempo e voglia....magari potrebbe anche diventare un prodotto da vendere


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Gennaio 2008)

Angel ha detto:


> Ok allora la butto li...tu sei il programmatore...potresti far si che il forum crei una firma digitale in base all'IP...sempre se hai tempo e voglia....magari potrebbe anche diventare un prodotto da vendere


ma non ti rendi nemmeno conto... il forum vive in simbiosi con i cloni...
e io, te, Marì, e altri 4 deficienti passiamo per rompiassetto del forum... che prima di noi viveva sì di cloni... ma vuoi mettere il livello...?
bisogna cazziare chi scrive in chiaro e con un solo nick e lasciare campo aperto agli altri... perché sono le idee che devono circolare... mica le verità...


----------



## Bruja (21 Gennaio 2008)

*Anna A*



Anna A ha detto:


> Bruja...
> tu non darai mai forfait e lo sai molto bene...
> anche perché, dai più matti ai più "normali", chi scrive assiduamente in un forum lo fa perché ha bisogno di farlo...
> già... tutti gli altri tranne te...
> tu qui appari come una entità bipartisan... non so come fai a farcela... ma tant'è...ce la fai...


 
Sarà come dici ma mi pare che l'assiduità e il non fare a meno del forum sia una caratteristica che mi vede in abbondante compagnia....  
Quanto a farcela, potrebbe influire il fatto che questo forum è nato con me dietro precisa richiesta del titolare e quindi vi ho necessariamente un rapporto particolare.... e quando dico nato, intendo cresciuto e nutrito fino a renderlo quello che hanno trovato quando man mano sono entrati gli utenti.
Io non appaio, CERCO di essere bipartisan perchè se non lo fossi renderei un cattivo servizio a chi rispondo, ed in questo caso essere bipartisan significa essere corretta e neutrale il più possibile circa le problematiche che vengono poste.
Poi ovviamente non sono un cyber, quindi vado seguendo le linee di ciò che in maniera standard è considerato bene o male..... nella fattispecie è male tradire, ma nulla vieta di affrontarne i vari risvolti in modo argomentato e discorsivo. 
Giusto per chiarire, ho finito il lavoro attivo, ho tempo per me e per gli altri ed ho già espletato le funzioni che di solito alla mia età quasi tutte le donne hanno concluso, quindi non ho problemi di lavoro, figli a scuola, amori che si avvicendano e le mie amicizie sono già selezionate e scremate dal tempo e dall'esperienza.... quindi forse ho un pochino più di tempo di altri da dedicare al forum.... questo naturalmente oltre alla musica, ai libri, alla casa, al giardino ed alle cose che normalmente si fanno di una vita più o meno standard. Insomma la vita l'ho vissuta abbastanza da non sentirmi "dismessa" se passo un certo tempo della mia giornata qui nel forum, e forse ho la presunzione di credere che farei dispiacere a qualcuno andandomene, visto che non ne ho la necessità, ma se la ravvisassi, stai certa che privilegerei gli impegni reali a questi virtuali.
Buona serata
Bruja


----------



## Sterminator (21 Gennaio 2008)

Angel ha detto:


> Ok allora la butto li...tu sei il programmatore...potresti far si che il forum crei una firma digitale in base all'IP...sempre se hai tempo e voglia....magari potrebbe anche diventare un prodotto da vendere


l' IP e' dinamico, ti viene assegnato "al volo" dal provider ad ogni connessione e quindi e' sempre diverso, tranne che per gli utenti fastweb che hanno l'ip condiviso con quartieri interi o comuni interi.

Percio' non identifichi nessuno, anche perche' con programmi che ti cambiano l'IP, puoi far finta di parlare dall'Australia.......


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma non ti rendi nemmeno conto... il forum vive in simbiosi con i cloni...
> e io, te, Marì, e altri 4 deficienti passiamo per rompiassetto del forum... che prima di noi viveva sì di cloni... ma vuoi mettere il livello...?
> bisogna cazziare chi scrive in chiaro e con un solo nick e lasciare campo aperto agli altri... perché sono le idee che devono circolare... mica le verità...





			
				Anna A ha detto:
			
		

> e io invece lo dico... perché dico sempre quello che penso.


Anna tu dirai le TUE verità, ma non puoi parlare per altri...

Qui, di cloni, prima dell'avvento di certi personaggi, non vene era ombra, o se ve ne son stati, lo erano chiaramente...perchè nessuno si sognava di usarli per veicolare FALSITA'!

E in ogni caso io firmerei subito per riveder circolare più idee e spunti intelligenti...e meno "verità"!


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> se passo un certo tempo della mia giornata qui nel forum, e forse ho la presunzione di credere che farei dispiacere a qualcuno andandomene, visto che non ne ho la necessità, ma se la ravvisassi, stai certa che privilegerei gli impegni reali a questi virtuali.
> Buona serata
> Bruja


già..............


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Anna tu dirai le TUE verità, ma non puoi parlare per altri...
> 
> Qui, di cloni, prima dell'avvento di certi personaggi, non vene era ombra, o se ve ne son stati, lo erano chiaramente...perchè nessuno si sognava di usarli per veicolare FALSITA'!
> 
> E in ogni caso io firmerei subito per riveder circolare più idee e spunti intelligenti...e meno "verità"!


ok. messaggio recepito.
meno verità e più spunti..
perché... ma come cazz mi confondo ogni volta che devo scrivere il tuo nick.. va bè, insomma.. per la serie fateci sognare e chi se ne frega se poi era un film.
capito tutto.

PS: il vai a cagare lo metto come firma.


----------



## MK (21 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> E in ogni caso io firmerei subito per riveder circolare più idee e spunti intelligenti...e meno "verità"!


 
Dove si firma?

Quoto e straquoto


----------



## Old Angel (21 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> l' IP e' dinamico, ti viene assegnato "al volo" dal provider ad ogni connessione e quindi e' sempre diverso, tranne che per gli utenti fastweb che hanno l'ip condiviso con quartieri interi o comuni interi.
> 
> Percio' non identifichi nessuno, anche perche' con programmi che ti cambiano l'IP, puoi far finta di parlare dall'Australia.......


Tutto vero però ormai hanno quasi tutti l'adsl e l'Ip non è che lo cambiano in 30 sec una volta ci volevano 15 min per il cambio ora ho notato che ci vuole mooolto di più...la cosa servirebbe solo a decentivare un pochino, i trucchi ci sono ma comunque sarebbe sempre una rottura di balle passare per proxy e siti anonymazzatori...la connessione ci risente non poco nella navigazione


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Dove si firma?
> 
> Quoto e straquoto


Mk... più film e meno verità?
ma davvero?


----------



## Sterminator (21 Gennaio 2008)

Angel ha detto:


> Tutto vero però ormai hanno quasi tutti l'adsl e l'Ip non è che lo cambiano in 30 sec una volta ci volevano 15 min per il cambio ora ho notato che ci vuole mooolto di più...la cosa servirebbe solo a decentivare un pochino, i trucchi ci sono *ma comunque sarebbe sempre una rottura di balle passare per proxy e siti anonymazzatori.*..la connessione ci risente non poco nella navigazione


ma perche' i rompikoglioni desisterebbero ???

Per me l'unica e' la forza bruta o la ghigliottina....al minimo cenno di insulti...tutti fuori!  Ma TUTTI no 1 si e l'altro no!


----------



## MK (21 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> Mk... più film e meno verità?
> ma davvero?


Più idee, spunti di riflessione, meno polemiche ... Almeno per quanto riguarda me...


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Più idee, spunti di riflessione, meno polemiche ... Almeno per quanto riguarda me...


ho capito che a nessuno importa che quello che uno scrive sia vero...
ma ok... 
io e 4 altri deficienti non abbiamo davvero capito niente della vita...
sei illuminante... se non altro tu ti sei espressa...


----------



## MK (21 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ho capito che a nessuno importa che quello che uno scrive sia vero...
> ma ok...
> io e 4 altri deficienti non abbiamo davvero capito niente della vita...
> sei illuminante... se non altro tu ti sei espressa...


 
Anna... a cosa serve dire la verità se poi ognuno la gira come vuole???? Siamo in un forum!!!!! Anche se rispondo a una storia inventata cosa devo fare? Prendo per buono quello che si scrive- E non parlo di te, lo sai che ti apprezzo, l'ho sempre fatto e continuo a farlo. Ma vorrei discutere sulle idee. E basta.


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Anna... a cosa serve dire la verità se poi ognuno la gira come vuole???? Siamo in un forum!!!!! Anche se rispondo a una storia inventata cosa devo fare? Prendo per buono quello che si scrive- E non parlo di te, lo sai che ti apprezzo, l'ho sempre fatto e continuo a farlo. Ma vorrei discutere sulle idee. E basta.


ok. e basta.


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ho capito che a nessuno importa che quello che uno scrive sia vero...
> ma ok...
> io e 4 altri deficienti non abbiamo davvero capito niente della vita...
> sei illuminante... se non altro tu ti sei espressa...


Anna hai capito benissimo cosa intendevo e credo di aver scritto parecchio di me senza nascondermi dietro a un dito come hai fatto anche tu...

Certo che conta scrivere quello che si sente, quello che si vive, ma se in mezzo arriva qualcuno che crede di esser furbo/a perchè ha scritto una storiella inventata, ma che da spunti interessanti di riflessione nello sviluppo del discorso, è così avvilente?

Quante storie, partendo da un fatto han poi dato spunto per tutt'altri ragionamenti?

E quei ragionamenti son validi di per sè, o per chi li scrive?

Vuoi LA VERITA'? allora chiediamo i documenti all'ingresso di ogni utente?


----------



## Old Sgargiula (21 Gennaio 2008)

Mi sembrava il caso di far partecipare a questa discussione un utente ufficiale... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Mamma mia... che bordello... piu' che un moderatore io proporrei uno strizzacervelli e/o un esorcista... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Che dite lo si mette ai voti?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Gennaio 2008)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Mi sembrava il caso di far partecipare a questa discussione un utente ufficiale...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Veramente Admin ha già proposto Chen ...e ha pure motivato ... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





































che sarà amche strizzacervelli ...ma dove lo troviamo l'esorcista?
Chiamiamo Milingo?


----------



## Old Cat (21 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Caterina ha sbagliato....e di conseguenza un parte di utenti...la solita ci si è tuffata a pesce....!!!Non prenderò alcuna distanza....comunque!!!Mi sembra che nessuno prende distanze da nessuno qui dentro per cose ben piu gravi.....!!!


 
no oscuro, i non ho sbagliato, l'ho fatto apposta a far credere che tu , per esempio, avevi degli altri nick per dimostrarti che tra la mia parola ( che loro dicono conta nulla ) e la tua, a loro ha fatto comodo credere a me.


e sai perchè? per far casino ancora una volta oscuro.


e....non ti hanno creduto nemmeno un po.

medita su questo. faceva comodo non crederti.


----------



## Old Sgargiula (21 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Veramente Admin ha già proposto Chen ...e ha pure motivato ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io proporrei un esterno... se non vi secca...  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Per quanto riguarda l'esorcismo possiamo contattare Milingo... magari potrebbe non sentirsi all'altezza...


----------



## @lex (21 Gennaio 2008)

io ribadisco che devo ringraziare la mia buona stella se non ho mai incontrato di persona cat....

Comunque beati tutti voi, nessuno escluso, che non ha problemi per ideare e perdere tempo dietro a 'ste cazzate..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	













i miei compliments


----------



## Mari' (21 Gennaio 2008)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Io proporrei un esterno... se non vi secca...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ECCOMI ... CHI MI STA CHIAMANDO


----------



## Mari' (21 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ho capito che a nessuno importa che quello che uno scrive sia vero...
> ma ok...
> * io e 4 altri deficienti* non abbiamo davvero capito niente della vita...
> sei illuminante... se non altro tu ti sei espressa...


PRESENTE!


----------



## Old Cat (21 Gennaio 2008)

*vedo e prevedo*



@lex ha detto:


> io ribadisco che devo ringraziare la mia buona stella se non ho mai incontrato di persona cat....
> 
> Comunque beati tutti voi, nessuno escluso, che non ha problemi per ideare e perdere tempo dietro a 'ste cazzate.....
> 
> ...


 
non lo dire a me Alessandro, scampato pericolo proprio, per fortuna ho declinato l'invito di te e della tua amica.






noto con piacere alex che negli ultimi tempi hai avuto un travaso di aceticolina frammisto a neuroni seminuovi.

fatto sta che, come notavamo in tanti, ora tenti di ragionare all'unisono.


complimenti a te.....


esperimento:
tieni nota nel calendario alex..... tra due settimane prevedo maretta dalle tue parti, scommetti? 

	
	
		
		
	


	













sta per succedere qualcosa di molto interessante......


----------



## Old Sgargiula (21 Gennaio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> io ribadisco che devo ringraziare la mia buona stella se non ho mai incontrato di persona cat....
> 
> Comunque beati tutti voi, nessuno escluso, che non ha problemi per ideare e perdere tempo dietro a 'ste cazzate.....
> 
> ...



In un certo senso hai ragione... pero' vedi questo forum per tanti e' stato una super-stampella... me inclusa... ci sono affezionata... 

Tu magari non senti lo stesso... quindi per te e' tutta una cazzata... certo non e' la fine del mondo ma mi piacerebbe salvare il salvabile...


----------



## @lex (21 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> noto con piacere alex che negli ultimi tempi hai avuto un travaso di aceticolina frammisto a neuroni seminuovi.
> 
> fatto sta che, come notavamo in tanti, ora tenti di ragionare all'unisono.
> 
> ...


se pensi che qualsiasi cosa che succede qui dentro, a parte chi ha un posto "serio" nella mia vita, abbia un effetto che possa minimamente impensierirmi sei solo un'illusa, oltre a diverse altre cose che ti lascio immaginare, visto che di immaginazione, anche se malspesa e malata ne hai da vendere... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












io ragiono per Alessandro e non ho bisogno di nessuno che mi applauda e mi dia conforto/attenzione....al contrario di te io un'autostima la possiedo 

	
	
		
		
	


	













non ho ancora ricevuto la tua querela, mi hai deluso...


----------



## Old Cat (21 Gennaio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> se pensi che qualsiasi cosa che succede qui dentro, a parte chi ha un posto "serio" nella mia vita, abbia un effetto che possa minimamente impensierirmi sei solo un'illusa, oltre a diverse altre cose che ti lascio immaginare, visto che di immaginazione, anche se malspesa e malata ne hai da vendere...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 




















   qualcuno che ha un posto serio........ parcheggio a pagamento dunque.


si....direi che ci vai MOOOLTO VICINO.

prevedo molto nervosismo dalle tue parti Alessandro..... mooolto 

	
	
		
		
	


	














p.s. per la querela ti ho graziato, per il momento, in caso di costituzione parte civile non penso che l'ufficiale giudiziario avrebbe avuto vita semplice per esplicare le sue funzioni.


----------



## @lex (21 Gennaio 2008)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> In un certo senso hai ragione... pero' vedi questo forum per tanti e' stato una super-stampella... me inclusa... ci sono affezionata...
> 
> Tu magari non senti lo stesso... quindi per te e' tutta una cazzata... certo non e' la fine del mondo ma mi piacerebbe salvare il salvabile...


lettrice anche io sarei affezionato, ma dare "credito" ai farfugliamenti di cazzari patentati mi sembra tempo perso.....almeno io mi difendo da attacchi personali sulla mia vita privata, tu da cosa? dovresti lasciare perdere....sono d'accordo con bruja....


----------



## Old Sgargiula (21 Gennaio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> lettrice anche io sarei affezionato, ma dare "credito" ai farfugliamenti di cazzari patentati mi sembra tempo perso.....almeno io mi difendo da attacchi personali sulla mia vita privata, tu da cosa? dovresti lasciare perdere....sono d'accordo con bruja....


Personalmente non mi difendo da nulla... pero' mi urta che effettivamente qualcuno si debba difendere... 

Ignoro alcuni come ho sempre fatto... ad altri non do peso... ma in questo caso specifico non sai da chi difenderti e chi ignorare... perche' come scrissi tu e' una folla intercambiabile... questo mi disturba assai...


----------



## @lex (21 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> qualcuno che ha un posto serio........ parcheggio a pagamento dunque.
> 
> 
> si....direi che ci vai MOOOLTO VICINO.
> ...
















non hai nemmeno idea di che uomo io sia quindi ti lascio nella tua pia illusione....ti ricordo che ho avuto a che fare con camorristi, spacciatori, ladri, psicopatiche malate croniche e assistenti sociali e sono ancora qui a risponderti nonostante minacce "serie" di morte e quant'altro, quindi chiunque abbia la pretesa di innervosirmi avrà una grossa delusione.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





grazia? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












l'unica grazia che immagino tu conosca è la grazia del motto " grazia, graziella e grazie al ......


----------



## @lex (21 Gennaio 2008)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Personalmente non mi difendo da nulla... pero' mi urta che effettivamente qualcuno si debba difendere...
> 
> Ignoro alcuni come ho sempre fatto... ad altri non do peso... ma in questo caso specifico non sai da chi difenderti e chi ignorare... perche' come scrissi tu e' una folla intercambiabile... questo mi disturba assai...


ma anche a me, ma non credo sia producente scendere sullo stesso terreno....
come vedi sto discutendo con la MULTINICK, ma solo per puro divertimento e svago.....


----------



## Old Cat (21 Gennaio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> non hai nemmeno idea di che uomo io sia quindi ti lascio nella tua pia illusione....ti ricordo che ho avuto a che fare con camorristi, spacciatori, ladri, psicopatiche malate croniche e assistenti sociali e sono ancora qui a risponderti nonostante minacce "serie" di morte e quant'altro, quindi chiunque abbia la pretesa di innervosirmi avrà una grossa delusione....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


camorristi....spacciatori, minacce di morte.Oh....mio Dio

ringrazio ancora una volta la mia buona stella che non mi ha fatto incontrare un uomo con tali frequentazioni...... io sono donna onesta e con gente del genere non desidero avere a che fare.


per il resto.... il tempo della consapevolezza è quasi maturo.... 
l'importante come si suol dire che....vissero tutti felici e contenti.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	














valerianaaaaa, prepara la valeriana che ce ne vorrà moltaaaa


----------



## Old Cat (21 Gennaio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> ma anche a me, ma non credo sia producente scendere sullo stesso terreno....
> come vedi sto discutendo con la MULTINICK, ma solo per puro divertimento e svago.....


 
eddai....ammettilo che ti rode non poco non aver mai incontrato cat anche se mi hai scritto che miciolidia in privato ti affermava il contrario.

sai alex, ti confesso che il trip m'è venuto quando ho guardato la tua foto, Iago mi è testimone che ho trovato la scusa opportuna per scaricarti prima di vederti.


sai.... a tutto c'è un limite, non sei il mio tipo, per dirla gentile.


----------



## Old Sgargiula (21 Gennaio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> ma anche a me, ma non credo sia producente scendere sullo stesso terreno....
> come vedi sto discutendo con la MULTINICK, ma solo per puro divertimento e svago.....


No, non e' per nulla producente... la considero cagnara a scopo informativo per nuovi utenti...


----------



## @lex (21 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> camorristi....spacciatori, minacce di morte.Oh....mio Dio
> 
> ringrazio ancora una volta la mia buona stella che non mi ha fatto incontrare un uomo con tali frequentazioni...... io sono donna onesta e con gente del genere non desidero avere a che fare.
> 
> ...




















nonostante le mie ex  frequentazioni obbligate, tu non sei degna nemmeno di baciare la terra dove cammino..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















farò un'opera di beneficenza e verrò qui a fingere lacrimoni e frustrazioni con te, almeno ti sentirai meno derelitta di quanto ti senti normalmente


----------



## Old Giusy (21 Gennaio 2008)

Ciao Alex tesoro!
Andiamo un pò a casina nostra?


----------



## Old Cat (21 Gennaio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> nonostante le mie ex frequentazioni obbligate, tu non sei degna nemmeno di baciare la terra dove cammino.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 






 solo soletto stasera vero?


beh, io no 

	
	
		
		
	


	













ciao ciao


----------



## @lex (21 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> eddai....ammettilo che ti rode non poco non aver mai incontrato cat anche se mi hai scritto che miciolidia in privato ti affermava il contrario.
> 
> sai alex, ti confesso che il trip m'è venuto quando ho guardato la tua foto, Iago mi è testimone che ho trovato la scusa opportuna per scaricarti prima di vederti.
> 
> ...


infatti  mi hai fatto i complimenti anche per i peli che si intravedevano dalla camicia.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












ma tu hai ragione, hai tutti quei begli uomini da spupazzarti...io non posso competere, sisi hai ragione.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












ammettilo tu piuttosto che ogni volta che mi hai rotto le scatole con le tue intromissioni nella vita pvt degli altri non ti ho più contattato e questo ti rode, visto che non sono cascato, come ti aspetti da qualsiasi uomo, davanti al tuo culo 38


----------



## Old Cat (21 Gennaio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> infatti mi hai fatto i complimenti anche per i peli che si intravedevano dalla camicia....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


giammai. ma ti sei guardato allo specchio???


ah, vero..... si rompono sempre prima che tu riesca a focalizzare bene la tua bella figura.
...urca....devo proprio fuggire via, che peccato, una così piacevole chiaccherata.


ciao ....uncino.


----------



## Old Sgargiula (21 Gennaio 2008)

Cosa succede il 2 Febbraio? Ti rinchiudono finalmente?


----------



## Bruja (21 Gennaio 2008)

*Voilà*



Tristano ha detto:


> eddai....ammettilo che ti rode non poco non aver mai incontrato cat anche se mi hai scritto che miciolidia in privato ti affermava il contrario.
> 
> sai alex, ti confesso che il trip m'è venuto quando ho guardato la tua foto, Iago mi è testimone che ho trovato la scusa opportuna per scaricarti prima di vederti.
> 
> ...


 
Cat nulla di personale e non per battibeccare, ma a parte che quando si tratta di discutere con un utente capita che tiri spesso in ballo altri che non c'entrano, ha qualche senso valutare una persona secondo i propri canoni estetici ?  Ha valore solo ed unicamente per la tua personale valutazione che fa testo per te!
E' sgradevole sapere che le persone vengono valutate su quei parametri....  che si abbiano caratteristiche estetiche piacevole i sgradevoli è casuale e, ancor più importante, sono sempre dipendenti dal gusto personale e non coinvolgono il valore o la mente di un individuo.  
Si è liberi di esprimere simpatie, antipatie e contrasti, ma prima che ad altri non fa onore a nessuno l'atteggiamento di derisione che verte al giudizio sull'altrui bellezza o bruttezza..... e secondo quali canoni poi, quelli propri che sonpo opinabilissimi?... Che ne sai di come gli altri trovino noi? La bellezza è un insieme di cose che non dipendono da un bel faccino o da misure da modella o da tronista. 
A tutto c'è un limite, è vero..... e tutti hanno propri limiti di valutazione.
Bruja


----------



## MariLea (21 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Cat nulla di personale e non per battibeccare, ma a parte che quando si tratta di discutere con un utente capita che tiri spesso in ballo altri che non c'entrano, ha qualche senso valutare una persona secondo i propri canoni estetici ? Ha valore solo ed unicamente per la tua personale valutazione che fa testo per te!
> E' sgradevole sapere che le persone vengono valutate su quei parametri.... che si abbiano caratteristiche estetiche piacevole i sgradevoli è casuale e, ancor più importante, sono sempre dipendenti dal gusto personale e non coinvolgono il valore o la mente di un individuo.
> Si è liberi di esprimere simpatie, antipatie e contrasti, ma prima che ad altri non fa onore a nessuno l'atteggiamento di derisione che verte al giudizio sull'altrui bellezza o bruttezza..... e secondo quali canoni poi, quelli propri che sonpo opinabilissimi?... Che ne sai di come gli altri trovino noi? La bellezza è un insieme di cose che non dipendono da un bel faccino o da misure da modella o da tronista.
> A tutto c'è un limite, è vero..... e tutti hanno propri limiti di valutazione.
> Bruja


----------



## Sterminator (21 Gennaio 2008)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Cosa succede il 2 Febbraio? Ti rinchiudono finalmente?


me sa che la rioperano...l'altra vorta il pirla s'e' scordato na pinza nella capoccia e fa l'effetto flipper....

quanno sbraca e' il tilt!


----------



## @lex (21 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> giammai. ma ti sei guardato allo specchio???
> 
> 
> ah, vero..... si rompono sempre prima che tu riesca a focalizzare bene la tua bella figura.
> ...


caterina io...io...io...io.....































































*TI AMOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

e ogni volta che mi ricordi quanto sono brutto e non ti piaccio mi si apre una ferita nel cuore, che sanguina e che mai si rimarginera!!!!!!!!!!!!!






















































sono disposto a tutto per te, anche dividere gli psicofarmaci che quotidianamente dovresti prendere


----------



## Old Giusy (21 Gennaio 2008)

Domani ti arriverà la lettera del mio avvocato caro Alex.
Trovati un'altra moglie.


----------



## @lex (21 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Domani ti arriverà la lettera del mio avvocato caro Alex.
> Trovati un'altra moglie.


n'artro avvocato? eh no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
vuoi togliermi anche le mutande? quelle già le possiedi, le ho lasciate sulla poltrona in camera da letto tesò......sei senza pietà, visto che sono le uniche...


----------



## Old Giusy (21 Gennaio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> n'artro avvocato? eh no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> vuoi togliermi anche le mutande? quelle già le possiedi, le ho lasciate sulla poltrona in camera da letto tesò......sei senza pietà, visto che sono le uniche...


Ti toglierò anche i peli che ti escono dalla camicia!


----------



## MK (21 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Domani ti arriverà la lettera del mio avvocato caro Alex.
> Trovati un'altra moglie.


Giusy eddai, e tutta la tua comprensione dove sta? Su su ...


----------



## Old Giusy (21 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Giusy eddai, e tutta la tua comprensione dove sta? Su su ...


Comprensiva io?
Da oggi non più.
Chi non mi vuole non mi merita.


----------



## MK (21 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> ha qualche senso valutare una persona secondo i propri canoni estetici ? Ha valore solo ed unicamente per la tua personale valutazione che fa testo per te!
> Bruja


 
Non ha senso Bruja. Ma sai le vie della psiche umana sono  infinite...


----------



## MK (21 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Comprensiva io?
> Da oggi non più.
> Chi non mi vuole non mi merita.


Oh finalmente, Giusyna BRAVA!!!!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (21 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Oh finalmente, Giusyna BRAVA!!!!!!


----------



## @lex (21 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ti toglierò anche i peli che ti escono dalla camicia!


cava, è da un po' che non tovno a casa.....adesso mi sono fatto la cevetta e mi faccio chiamave Cassandva, ma ho tenuto i peli. te li spedivò con un covvieve, se ci tieni....ci puoi fave un cappellino, amove....

Adovo.................


----------



## Old Giusy (21 Gennaio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> cava, è da un po' che non tovno a casa.....adesso mi sono fatto la cevetta e mi faccio chiamave Cassandva, ma ho tenuto i peli. te li spedivò con un covvieve, se ci tieni....ci puoi fave un cappellino, amove....
> 
> Adovo.................


Oddio..... mi fai paura....


----------



## @lex (21 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Non ha senso Bruja. Ma sai le vie della psiche umana sono infinite...


zitta tu, cecata!
che manco ti sei accorta di quanto sono cesso....


----------



## @lex (21 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Oddio..... mi fai paura....


aho, ma che t'aspetti co' 'na moje co' sti' capelli al vento? è er minimo che me potesse capità


----------



## MK (21 Gennaio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> zitta tu, cecata!
> che manco ti sei accorta di quanto sono cesso....


























ma se ci vedo benissimo... eccome se ci vedo... 

ps Giusy con tutto il rispetto ma sai com'è...


----------



## MK (21 Gennaio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> aho, ma che t'aspetti co' 'na moje co' sti' capelli al vento? è er minimo che me potesse capità


----------



## Old Giusy (21 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> ma se ci vedo benissimo... eccome se ci vedo...
> 
> ps Giusy con tutto il rispetto ma sai com'è...


Vabè dai.... per te chiudo un occhio....


----------



## Old Giusy (21 Gennaio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> aho, ma che t'aspetti co' 'na moje co' sti' capelli al vento? è er minimo che me potesse capità


Guarda che pure il parrucchiere c'ha provato.... ma io fedele sono!


----------



## @lex (21 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> ma se ci vedo benissimo... eccome se ci vedo...
> 
> ps Giusy con tutto il rispetto ma sai com'è...


com'è, com'è?


----------



## MK (21 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Vabè dai.... per te chiudo un occhio....


----------



## @lex (21 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Guarda che pure il parrucchiere c'ha provato.... ma io fedele sono!


provato a buttarti fuori dal salone perchè prova della sua incompetenza?


----------



## Old Giusy (21 Gennaio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> provato a buttarti fuori dal salone perchè prova della sua incompetenza?


Quanto sei simpatico caro!!!!
Quanto mi piaci!!!!!
Come ho fatto finora a vivere senza di te, senza il tuo umorismo?????
Ti adoro....




















Ma vaff.......!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## @lex (21 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Vabè dai.... per te chiudo un occhio....


capirai che sforzo, visto che per sposare me li hai chiusi tutte e due


----------



## @lex (21 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Quanto sei simpatico caro!!!!
> Quanto mi piaci!!!!!
> Come ho fatto finora a vivere senza di te, senza il tuo umorismo?????
> Ti adoro....
> ...


quasi quasi torno a casa, me stai a intrigà


----------



## Old Giusy (21 Gennaio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> quasi quasi torno a casa, me stai a intrigà


Caro, ti preparo spaghetti aglio e olio, birra gelata.... così poi fai il ruttino????


----------



## MK (21 Gennaio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> com'è, com'è?


----------



## @lex (21 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Caro, ti preparo spaghetti aglio e olio, birra gelata.... così poi fai il ruttino????


mmmmmmm, hai poca memoria...lo standard è la frittatona di cipolle, birra gelata e rutto libero...ok 2 su 3...ti perdono e torno a casa.....
tu intanto vatti a fare la messa in piega


----------



## @lex (21 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


>


sese....


----------



## Old Giusy (21 Gennaio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> mmmmmmm, hai poca memoria...lo standard è la *frittatona di cipolle*, birra gelata e rutto libero...ok 2 su 3...ti perdono e torno a casa.....
> tu intanto vatti a fare la messa in piega


Speravo te ne fossi dimenticato... sai caro... poi quando ti bacio.... ehm....
Ok ok, vado a mettermi i bigodini!


----------



## @lex (21 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Speravo te ne fossi dimenticato... sai caro... poi quando ti bacio.... ehm....
> Ok ok, vado a mettermi i bigodini!


eh già perchè spaghetti *aglio* e olio, una passeggiata di salute...


----------



## MK (21 Gennaio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> sese....


 
Scusa Cat eh...























ps Giusy lo so che è buona e mi perdona...


----------



## Old Giusy (21 Gennaio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> eh già perchè spaghetti *aglio* e olio, una passeggiata di salute...
























Io vado a letto intanto.... Ti prego tesoro... prima di raggiungermi.... LAVATI I DENTI E FATTI GLI SCIACQUI COL COLLUTORIO QUELLO CHE TI ESPLODE IN BOCCA!

Notte a tutti cari, a domani....


----------



## MK (21 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Io vado a letto intanto.... Ti prego tesoro... prima di raggiungermi.... LAVATI I DENTI E FATTI GLI SCIACQUI COL COLLUTORIO QUELLO CHE TI ESPLODE IN BOCCA!
> 
> Notte a tutti cari, a domani....


Notte Giusy e mi raccomando... continua così... Un  bacino!


----------



## @lex (21 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Io vado a letto intanto.... Ti prego tesoro... prima di raggiungermi.... LAVATI I DENTI E FATTI GLI SCIACQUI COL COLLUTORIO QUELLO CHE TI ESPLODE IN BOCCA!
> 
> Notte a tutti cari, a domani....


notte tesò.....hai fatto bene a ricordarmelo visto che l'ultima volta ho usato intima di karinzia per gli sciacqui e il colluttorio per il bidet.....


----------



## @lex (21 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Scusa Cat eh...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


si, hai ragione, 
scusa cat


----------



## MK (21 Gennaio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> si, hai ragione,
> scusa cat





















ops... scusa...

bacino...

posso?


----------



## MK (21 Gennaio 2008)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Cosa succede il 2 Febbraio? Ti rinchiudono finalmente?









































arriverà il principe azzurro... evvvai...


----------



## @lex (21 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> ops... scusa...
> 
> bacino...
> 
> posso?


ce devo da pensà.....


----------



## MK (21 Gennaio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> ce devo da pensà.....


raddoppio...

ps 38 anch'io, che si può fare...


----------



## MK (21 Gennaio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> ce devo da pensà.....


raddoppio...

ps 38 anch'io, che si può fare...


----------



## @lex (21 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> raddoppio...
> 
> ps 38 anch'io, *che si può fare*...


farsi venire il culone?


----------



## MK (21 Gennaio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> farsi venire il culone?


 
giammai... mai abbastanza magre nel ridente Nord... Ovest però...


----------



## @lex (21 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> giammai... mai abbastanza magre nel ridente Nord... Ovest però...


mi fai paura...giammai....


----------



## MK (21 Gennaio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> mi fai paura...giammai....


Meglio Nord Est?



























ma io sono Bambi, tranquillo...


----------



## Miciolidia (21 Gennaio 2008)

*bestie*

ao'..ma state ancora a ringraziare voi? 

	
	
		
		
	


	






uscite da qui che l'aria è frescaaaaaaa


----------



## @lex (22 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Meglio Nord Est?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no, è l'uso della parola giammai che mi faceva paura


----------



## MK (22 Gennaio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ao'..ma state ancora a ringraziare voi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sì sì sì ...

L'aria è fresca, il sole splende (beh domani), la luce è attorno a noi...


----------



## @lex (22 Gennaio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ao'..ma state ancora a ringraziare voi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MK (22 Gennaio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> no, è l'uso della parola giammai che mi faceva paura


 
Mai dire mai querido...


----------



## @lex (22 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Sì sì sì ...
> 
> L'aria è fresca, il sole splende (beh domani), la luce è attorno a noi...


ohm...ohm...ohm.....ohm...ohm....


----------



## @lex (22 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Mai dire mai querido...


te lo spiego un'altra volta...il nemico ci ascolta


----------



## MK (22 Gennaio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> te lo spiego un'altra volta...il nemico ci ascolta


 






















nemico? Ascolta? Non capisco... Chi sono i nemici? Mah... troppo complicato per me... Va beh domani mi spieghi, ok?

Bacino...


----------



## @lex (22 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> nemico? Ascolta? Non capisco... Chi sono i nemici? Mah... troppo complicato per me... Va beh domani mi spieghi, ok?
> 
> Bacino...


ok....buonanotte


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ALT!....Time out....
> 
> tu di che cosa stavi parlando?


del pesce "razza"


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> scusa... ma a parte tutto... io vorrei davvero sapere qual è il limite allo sproloquio di ognuno, qui dentro... cioè il limite fra forum e vita di tutti i giorni. vorrei sapere quanti di quelli che si ergono a censori delle brutte parole qui, non le usano poi parlando o litigando nella vita reale...
> tutti santi qui dentro???
> così, eh... tanto per sapere...


Secondo la mia opinione puoi dire tutto qui a patto che le stesse cose dici anche quando sei nell'autobus fra cento persone che non conosci e tutti ti ascoltano. Perché è questa la situazione qui.

A differenza dell'autobus qui tutti ascoltano sempre, e ogni virgola sbagliata viene messa sulla bilancina d'oro.

Io credo che nell'autobus usi le tue capacità linguistiche moderate. Usale anche qui. Questo e tutto, tanto semplice.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> l' IP e' dinamico, ti viene assegnato "al volo" dal provider ad ogni connessione e quindi e' sempre diverso, tranne che per gli utenti fastweb che hanno l'ip condiviso con quartieri interi o comuni interi.
> 
> Percio' non identifichi nessuno, anche perche' con programmi che ti cambiano l'IP, puoi far finta di parlare dall'Australia.......


L'IP dinamico non è così dinamico come pensi. Ci sono delle regole perfino in quelli generati casualmente, altrimenti l'Internet non funzionerebbe.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Gennaio 2008)

Ho spostato un paio di messaggi ad una nuova discussione.


----------



## Old chensamurai (22 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma cazzo... allora io adesso pretendo che si piangano i morti del Vajont e delle stragi -IMPUNITE- di stato.
> pretendi di avere l'imprimatur sulla sofferenza?
> dai, Cen... sei figo sei bbono ma nun te se po' sentì quanno fai così....


... ho forse fatto della stupida ironia sui morti del Vajont?... ho forse fatto del sarcasmo idiota sui morti delle stragi?...


----------



## Old chensamurai (22 Gennaio 2008)

adelfo ha detto:


> non ho ben capite perchè condannare qualcuno che pretende rispetto per le sofferenze altrui!!!! Certamente non sono le uniche sofferenze al mondo ma erano state dileggiate in una data occasione e a quella si è fatto riferimento...le sofferenze non hanno colore e questo dovrebbe essere ben chiaro a tutti!!


... _esatta_-mente... _precisa_-mente...


----------



## Old chensamurai (22 Gennaio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Chen, ti chiedo qualcosa di personale perchè mi va.
> 
> 
> Hai perso Qualcuno in quel periodo?


... ho perso un amico...


----------



## Old adelfo (22 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... _esatta_-mente... _precisa_-mente...


ben rientrato...mi han chiesto di te ieri...pensando che siamo tutti e due della stessa città...


----------



## MK (22 Gennaio 2008)

adelfo ha detto:


> ben rientrato...mi han chiesto di te ieri...pensando che siamo tutti e due della stessa città...


 
Io io sono stata io... Buongiorno Chen...


----------



## Old Anna A (22 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ho forse fatto della stupida ironia sui morti del Vajont?... ho forse fatto del sarcasmo idiota sui morti delle stragi?...


no. non hai fatto della stupida ironia.
era un modo -il mio- forse un po' confuso, di ricordare a tutti (non solo a te) che ci sono un sacco di morti che ancora aspettano giustizia. alcuni ormai non aspettano nemmeno più di venire ritrovati; parlo dei dispersi del Vajont.
ma lo sai che c'è ancora chi, in Italia, pensa che sia crollata la diga?
mentre la diga è ancora lì, perfetta.. perfetto esempio di ingegneria cilivile italiana..
ma nessuno ha pagato per la faciloneria con vennero eseguite le ricerche geologiche.
e questo è solo un esempio di come vanno le cose in Italia. 
capitolo a parte le stragi di stato.


----------



## Old chensamurai (22 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Concordo. Ognuno si assume la responsabilità di ciò che dice, ma sono da sempre contrario alla censura. Perchè, inevitabilmente, non può che essere di parte...anche nei rarissimi casi nei quali si sforza di non esserlo.
> La censura è il rifugio delle menti immature.


... ci sono anche delle leggi... una di queste, punisce l'antisemitismo... e quello che aveva scritto quella persona era antisemita... o la censura o la procura...


----------



## Old chensamurai (22 Gennaio 2008)

adelfo ha detto:


> ben rientrato...mi han chiesto di te ieri...pensando che siamo tutti e due della stessa città...


... sei di Verona?...


----------



## Old chensamurai (22 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Io io sono stata io... Buongiorno Chen...


... Ciao MK2... come stai?


----------



## Nobody (22 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ci sono anche delle leggi... una di queste, punisce l'antisemitismo... e quello che aveva scritto quella persona era antisemita... o la censura o la procura...


Ok Chen, ma la censura resta sempre sbagliata a mio modo di vedere. Ripeto, ognuno si assume la responsabilità di ciò che scrive, anche di fronte alla legge.


----------



## MK (22 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Ciao MK2... come stai?


 
Molto bene Chen, molto bene. And you?


----------



## Old chensamurai (22 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> no. non hai fatto della stupida ironia.
> era un modo -il mio- forse un po' confuso, di ricordare a tutti (non solo a te) che ci sono un sacco di morti che ancora aspettano giustizia. alcuni ormai non aspettano nemmeno più di venire ritrovati; parlo dei dispersi del Vajont.
> ma lo sai che c'è ancora chi, in Italia, pensa che sia crollata la diga?
> mentre la diga è ancora lì, perfetta.. perfetto esempio di ingegneria cilivile italiana..
> ...


... non ho mai sostenuto il contrario... non sono stato io a ironizzare sugli autobus esplosi in israele... né ad esprimere considerazioni antisemite... io ho regito a questo... esattamente come reagirei  a qualsiasi altra ironia fatta ballando sulla carne e sul sangue di persone innocenti...


----------



## Old chensamurai (22 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Molto bene Chen, molto bene. And you?


... bene, grazie... mi sono fatto un w-e lungo all'estero... l'Italia, vista da fuori, fa spavento... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old adelfo (22 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... sei di Verona?...


 
si, abito a Verona...


----------



## MK (22 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... bene, grazie... mi sono fatto un w-e lungo all'estero... l'Italia, vista da fuori, fa spavento... hi, hi, hi...


 
Concordo assoluta-mente ...


----------



## Sterminator (22 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ci sono anche delle leggi... una di queste, punisce l'antisemitismo... e quello che aveva scritto quella persona era antisemita... o la censura o la procura...



toh chi si rivede....

senti kazzone pieno d'acqua...oggi ho da fare e non mi posso sollazzare con te....continua pure...famme ride....

*BUFFONE!*


----------



## Old chensamurai (22 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ok Chen, ma la censura resta sempre sbagliata a mio modo di vedere. Ripeto, ognuno si assume la responsabilità di ciò che scrive, anche di fronte alla legge.


... Multimodi, tu non sei un ingenuo... sai bene che se l'amministratore avesse lasciato quelle parole scritte in questo forum, si sarebbe scatenato un bel casino... tempo che la cosa arrivasse all'UCEI e poi ne avresti visto le conseguenze... forse non ricordi bene quello scritto... intriso di odio antisemita... ironico verso i morti in israele... io penso che ci sia un limite che non deve essere superato... proprio in questi giorni, in Israele, ci sono nuove sofferenze con le quali fare i conti... missili da una parte, blocco delle frontiere dall'altra... e si avvicina il giorno della memoria... 

*SE QUESTO E' UN UOMO*

Voi che vivete sicuri
Nelle vostre tiepide case;
Voi che trovate tornando la sera
Il cibo caldo e visi amici:​Considerate se questo è un uomo
Che lavora nel fango
Che non conosce la pace
Che lotta per mezzo pane
Che muore per un sì e per un no​Considerate se questa è una donna,
Senza capelli e senza nome
Senza più forza di ricordare
Vuoti gli occhi e freddo il grembo
Come una rana d'inverno:​Meditate che questo è stato:
Vi comando queste parole:
Scolpitele nel vostro cuore
Stando in casa andando per via,​Coricandovi alzandovi;
Ripetetele ai vostri figli:
O vi si sfaccia la casa,
La malattia vi impedisca,
I vostri cari torcano il viso da voi.​Primo Levi ​​


----------



## Old chensamurai (22 Gennaio 2008)

adelfo ha detto:


> si, abito a Verona...


... siamo concittadini!... io, per ora, abito a Verona... per ora...


----------



## Mari' (22 Gennaio 2008)

SU Su su ... un po di relax:

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=kujWSIFoe94


----------



## Old adelfo (22 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... siamo concittadini!... io, per ora, abito a Verona... per ora...


 
anch'io...dopo aver vissuto anche in altri luoghi...son tornato a Verona ma ho un progetto di vita che mi porterà, almeno spero, a viver altrove anche se amo Verona in tutti i suoi limiti....


----------



## Nobody (22 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Multimodi, tu non sei un ingenuo... sai bene che se l'amministratore avesse lasciato quelle parole scritte in questo forum, si sarebbe scatenato un bel casino... tempo che la cosa arrivasse all'UCEI e poi ne avresti visto le conseguenze... forse non ricordi bene quello scritto... intriso di odio antisemita... ironico verso i morti in israele... io penso che ci sia un limite che non deve essere superato... proprio in questi giorni, in Israele, ci sono nuove sofferenze con le quali fare i conti... missili da una parte, blocco delle frontiere dall'altra... e si avvicina il giorno della memoria...
> 
> *SE QUESTO E' UN UOMO*
> 
> ...


Se alcune parole devono scatenare un casino, che lo scatenino. Ripeto, sono sempre ed a prescindere, contro ogni forma di censura. Anche perchè, in ogni caso, chi censura il censore?
Per quanto riguarda la situazione in medio oriente...beh non confondo mai il forte col debole, ed il prevaricatore con la vittima.
E sto sempre col debole, che li è il popolo palestinese.


----------



## Old chensamurai (22 Gennaio 2008)

adelfo ha detto:


> anch'io...dopo aver vissuto anche in altri luoghi...son tornato a Verona ma ho un progetto di vita che mi porterà, almeno spero, a viver altrove anche se amo Verona in tutti i suoi limiti....


... guarda, io ho girato il mondo in lungo e in largo... ho la doppia cittadinanza italiana e inglese... Verona mi piace tantissimo...


----------



## Mari' (22 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se alcune parole devono scatenare un casino, che lo scatenino. Ripeto, sono sempre ed a prescindere, contro ogni forma di censura. Anche perchè, in ogni caso, chi censura il censore?
> Per quanto riguarda la situazione in medio oriente...beh non confondo mai il forte col debole, ed il prevaricatore con la vittima.
> * E sto sempre col debole, che li è il popolo palestinese.*


Specialmente in questi giorni

http://www.ansa.it/opencms/export/site/visualizza_fdg.html_12375602.html


----------



## Nobody (22 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Specialmente in questi giorni
> 
> http://www.ansa.it/opencms/export/site/visualizza_fdg.html_12375602.html


...da sessant'anni, Marì


----------



## Mari' (22 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...da sessant'anni, Marì


SI, lo so


----------



## Old chensamurai (22 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se alcune parole devono scatenare un casino, che lo scatenino. Ripeto, sono sempre ed a prescindere, contro ogni forma di censura. Anche perchè, in ogni caso, chi censura il censore?
> Per quanto riguarda la situazione in medio oriente...beh non confondo mai il forte col debole, ed il prevaricatore con la vittima.
> E sto sempre col debole, che li è il popolo palestinese.


... non sono d'accordo... ritengo sia compito dell'amministratore fare in modo che un forum *pubblico* non si trasformi in un luogo dove si pratica l'antisemitismo e l'odio razziale... per quanto riguarda il medio oriente, ridurre il tutto, manicheisticamente, a "deboli" e "prevaricatori"... mi sembra alquanto riduttivo... proprio ieri degli *ebrei israeliani*, hanno manifestato contro la chiusura dei valichi con Gaza... proseguono, inoltre, i lanci di razzi Kassam contro le città israeliane... per la prima volta *Hamas*, insieme a altri due gruppi estremisti, ha rivendicato il lancio di razzi su Sderot, su Ashkelon e sui dintorni. Si contano cinque feriti, fra cui due bambini. Alcuni cecchini palestinesi hanno inoltre ucciso un giovane di 20 anni, Carlos Andres Muscara Chavez, venuto come volontario dall’Ecuador... altra vittima innocente...


----------



## Old chensamurai (22 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Specialmente in questi giorni
> 
> http://www.ansa.it/opencms/export/site/visualizza_fdg.html_12375602.html


... leggi anche questo... stessa fonte... poi ne parliamo...

http://www.ansa.it/opencms/export/s...fondimenti/visualizza_new.html_123197039.html


----------



## Fedifrago (22 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... non sono d'accordo... ritengo sia compito dell'amministratore fare in modo che un forum *pubblico* non si trasformi in un luogo dove si pratica *l'antisemitismo e l'odio razziale*...


Non si dovrebbe neanche trasformare in un luogo dove ci si può permettere di offendere chicchessia solo per le sue origini e il suo censo...

Quello che ti è stato contestato è il tuo indignarti per l'antisemitismo e il bearti in precedenza nel prendere per i fondelli chi ritieni *INFERIORE* per censo ed estrazione sociale..

Se pretendi *rispetto* per te o chi ti sta a cuore, inizia col rispettare gli altri..*TUTTI*!


----------



## Old chensamurai (22 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non si dovrebbe neanche trasformare in un luogo dove ci si può permettere di offendere chicchessia solo per le sue origini e il suo censo...
> 
> Quello che ti è stato contestato è il tuo indignarti per l'antisemitismo e il bearti in precedenza nel prendere per i fondelli chi ritieni *INFERIORE* per censo ed estrazione sociale..
> 
> Se pretendi *rispetto* per te o chi ti sta a cuore, inizia col rispettare gli altri..*TUTTI*!


... hi, hi, hi... a volte mi domando se sei in grado di capire o se fai finta di non capire... vai a leggerti quello che ho scritto io, _cogli_-ne il contesto... vai a leggerti quello che ho scritto dopo... solo allora potrai giudicare... ho chiarito il senso del mio dileggio e, in ogni caso, mai mi permetterei di far dileggio dei MORTI... è da ottusi non riuscire a coglierne la differenza...


----------



## Fedifrago (22 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... hi, hi, hi... a volte mi domando se sei in grado di capire o se fai finta di non capire... vai a leggerti quello che ho scritto io, _cogli_-ne il contesto... vai a leggerti quello che ho scritto dopo... solo allora potrai giudicare... ho chiarito il senso del mio dileggio e, in ogni caso, mai mi permetterei di far dileggio dei MORTI... è da ottusi non riuscire a cogliere le differenze...


Tranquillo, ho letto tutto e, anche se mi ripeto, i morti son anche quelli che si son ammazzati per aver perso un posto di lavoro, per non aver da sfamare i figli, per essersi prostituite per potervi riuscire e magari essersi beccate una coltellata per quello...

Sei tu quello che deve indicare quali son i morti che si possono  e quelli che non si possono dileggiare? Il contesto in cui è lecito farlo e quando invece no?

Chi è ottuso spesso non riesce neanche a fare autocritica, quindi vedi un pò chi lo è!


----------



## Sterminator (22 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... hi, hi, hi... a volte mi domando se sei in grado di capire o se fai finta di non capire... vai a leggerti quello che ho scritto io, _cogli_-ne il contesto... vai a leggerti quello che ho scritto dopo... solo allora potrai giudicare... ho chiarito il senso del mio dileggio e, in ogni caso, mai mi permetterei di far dileggio dei MORTI... è da ottusi non riuscire a coglierne la differenza...


kazzone a te t'hanno inkulato in seminario e la nerchia der prete t'ha sfondato er cervello dato che topograficamente ha la stessa ubicazione!

Continua cosi' che vai forte....


----------



## Nobody (22 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... non sono d'accordo... ritengo sia compito dell'amministratore fare in modo che un forum *pubblico* non si trasformi in un luogo dove si pratica l'antisemitismo e l'odio razziale... per quanto riguarda il medio oriente, ridurre il tutto, manicheisticamente, a "deboli" e "prevaricatori"... mi sembra alquanto riduttivo... proprio ieri degli *ebrei israeliani*, hanno manifestato contro la chiusura dei valichi con Gaza... proseguono, inoltre, i lanci di razzi Kassam contro le città israeliane... per la prima volta *Hamas*, insieme a altri due gruppi estremisti, ha rivendicato il lancio di razzi su Sderot, su Ashkelon e sui dintorni. Si contano cinque feriti, fra cui due bambini. Alcuni cecchini palestinesi hanno inoltre ucciso un giovane di 20 anni, Carlos Andres Muscara Chavez, venuto come volontario dall’Ecuador... altra vittima innocente...


Dai Chen, non è certo manicheismo il mio, ma realismo. Se poi tu vuoi mettere sionisti e palestinesi sullo stesso piano (nonostante innegabili colpe della dirigenza palestinese) citando vittime (per inciso se ha un qualche significato farlo, basta fare in 60 anni la conta dei morti israeliani e palestinesi), libero di farlo. Non voglio assolutamente entrare in una discussione geopolitica in cui, a mio modo di vedere, sono distinguibili chiaramente le origini del problema.
Ripeto, la censura la amano i deboli di cervello e di idee. Sempre. E non mi sembra affatto che questo forum stia diventando un covo di antisemiti.


----------



## Fedifrago (22 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> kazzone a te t'hanno inkulato in seminario e la nerchia der prete t'ha sfondato er cervello dato che topograficamente ha la stessa ubicazione!
> 
> Continua cosi' che vai forte....


Puoi evitare di abbassare ulteriormente il livello?!?!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





GRAZIE!


----------



## Sterminator (22 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Puoi evitare di abbassare ulteriormente il livello?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lo faccio certamente perche' ho da fare, pero' mi diverto a vedere come si diverte il kazzone a portarvi in giro in giro..... (traduco....prendervi per il kulo)

prego fate pure....ognuno lo usi pure come gljie pare...


----------



## Nobody (22 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> lo faccio certamente perche' ho da fare, pero' mi diverto a vedere come si diverte il kazzone a portarvi in giro in giro..... (traduco....prendervi per il kulo)
> 
> prego fate pure....


Scusa, ma chi prende per il culo chi? Un pizzico di ego in meno no, eh?


----------



## Old Anna A (22 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> kazzone a te t'hanno inkulato in seminario e la nerchia der prete t'ha sfondato er cervello dato che topograficamente ha la stessa ubicazione!
> 
> Continua cosi' che vai forte....


 
stermi, adesso stai davvero esagerando...
questa non te la passo io... proprio per il fatto che sai quanto ODIO  ho dentro per chi violenta un ragazzino... se poi a farlo è un prete... l'ODIo sale fino all'empireo.
per cui, davvero, evita.


----------



## Sterminator (22 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> stermi, adesso stai davvero esagerando...
> questa non te la passo io... proprio per il fatto che sai quanto ODIO  ho dentro per chi violenta un ragazzino... se poi a farlo è un prete... l'ODIo sale fino all'empireo.
> per cui, davvero, evita.


e' cronaca, purtroppo.... 

Zitta che magari Chen mo' ce fa' outing pure sui suoi studi....































Ps: Kazzo devo andare......purtroppo!


----------



## Sterminator (22 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Scusa, ma chi prende per il culo chi? Un pizzico di ego in meno no, eh?


Io ho talmente tanto "ego" che ho stoppato le false interpretazioni da secoli.... questo invece le alimenta visto che con voi ha pure buon gioco.... 

ma ripeto, fate pure!...vi leggo dopo!


----------



## Old chensamurai (22 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Dai Chen, non è certo manicheismo il mio, ma realismo. Se poi tu vuoi mettere sionisti e palestinesi sullo stesso piano (nonostante innegabili colpe della dirigenza palestinese) citando vittime (per inciso se ha un qualche significato farlo, basta fare in 60 anni la conta dei morti israeliani e palestinesi), libero di farlo. Non voglio assolutamente entrare in una discussione geopolitica in cui, a mio modo di vedere, sono distinguibili chiaramente le origini del problema.
> Ripeto, la censura la amano i deboli di cervello e di idee. Sempre. E non mi sembra affatto che questo forum stia diventando un covo di antisemiti.


... no, no, io non conto i morti palestinesi o quelli israeliani... conto i MORTI e conto le RESPONSABILITA'... e se lo faccio, non vedo "deboli" da una parte e "aggressori" dall'altra... vedo solo MORTI da qua e di là... vedo povera gente che paga il calcolo politico di quattro stronzi che non hanno mai voluto risolvere il problema per coltivare, invece, i loro interessi personali e le loro strategie geo-politiche... l'origine del problema, amico mio, sta nella "_coscienza_" dell'Europa dopo la II guerra mondiale... dopo Auschwitz... sei milioni di ebrei massacrati tra i quali un milione e mezzo di bambini sotto i 15 anni...

... sulla censura, censura, in questo caso specifico, *di un'offesa razziale antisemita* e NON di un'idea, di un'opinione, di un lecito punto di vista (sia ben chiaro), la magistratuta italiana si è già pronunciata nel novembre del 2006, quando la procura di Catania ha *CHIUSO *due forum ravvisando il reato di vilipendio, in quel caso, ad una confessione religiosa. A ottobre 2007 il PM ha notificato a tre utenti dei due forum gli avvisi di garanzia, individuando *nove frasi*, fra le migliaia contenute nel materiale sequestrato, per le quali ha ritenuto di formulare l'imputazione... ora mi chiedo se il tuo concetto di "non censura", comprenda anche il concetto di "non rispetto delle leggi"...


----------



## Old chensamurai (22 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> kazzone a te t'hanno inkulato in seminario e la nerchia der prete t'ha sfondato er cervello dato che topograficamente ha la stessa ubicazione!
> 
> Continua cosi' che vai forte....


... ecco *CHI SEI*... tu sei questo... basta leggere...


----------



## Old chensamurai (22 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> stermi, adesso stai davvero esagerando...
> questa non te la passo io... proprio per il fatto che sai quanto ODIO ho dentro per chi violenta un ragazzino... se poi a farlo è un prete... l'ODIo sale fino all'empireo.
> per cui, davvero, evita.


... spero che abbiate capito tutti quanta MERDA ha dentro di sé quest'uomo malato... vomita SCURRILITA' ad ogni riga che scrive... NEFANDEZZE e OSCENITA' di ogni sorta... di ebrei fatti saltare in aria... di bambini violentati... _ri_-violentati da quello che scrive... VOLGARITA' assolute... TRIVIALITA' che denunciano la materia putrida che lo costituisce... per scrivere certe SCURRILITA', bisogna averle DENTRO...


----------



## Old chensamurai (22 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Scusa, ma chi prende per il culo chi? Un pizzico di ego in meno no, eh?


... hi, hi, hi... dici bene... dici bene... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old Cat (22 Gennaio 2008)

*voilà*



Bruja ha detto:


> Cat nulla di personale e non per battibeccare, ma a parte che quando si tratta di discutere con un utente capita che tiri spesso in ballo altri che non c'entrano, ha qualche senso valutare una persona secondo i propri canoni estetici ? Ha valore solo ed unicamente per la tua personale valutazione che fa testo per te!
> E' sgradevole sapere che le persone vengono valutate su quei parametri.... che si abbiano caratteristiche estetiche piacevole i sgradevoli è casuale e, ancor più importante, sono sempre dipendenti dal gusto personale e non coinvolgono il valore o la mente di un individuo.
> Si è liberi di esprimere simpatie, antipatie e contrasti, ma prima che ad altri non fa onore a nessuno l'atteggiamento di derisione che verte al giudizio sull'altrui bellezza o bruttezza..... e secondo quali canoni poi, quelli propri che sonpo opinabilissimi?... Che ne sai di come gli altri trovino noi? La bellezza è un insieme di cose che non dipendono da un bel faccino o da misure da modella o da tronista.
> A tutto c'è un limite, è vero..... e tutti hanno propri limiti di valutazione.
> Bruja


 
nulla di persona e non per batibeccare ma ti faccio presente che è stato alex a tirarmi in mezzo citandomi per primo con l'epiteto di taglia 38.


----------



## Old chensamurai (22 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> nulla di persona e non per batibeccare ma ti faccio presente che è stato alex a tirarmi in mezzo citandomi per primo con l'epiteto di taglia 38.


... ciao Cat... come stai?


----------



## Nobody (22 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... no, no, io non conto i morti palestinesi o quelli israeliani... conto i MORTI e conto le RESPONSABILITA'... e se lo faccio, non vedo "deboli" da una parte e "aggressori" dall'altra... vedo solo MORTI da qua e di là... vedo povera gente che paga il calcolo politico di quattro stronzi che non hanno mai voluto risolvere il problema per coltivare, invece, i loro interessi personali e le loro strategie geo-politiche... l'origine del problema, amico mio, sta nella "_coscienza_" dell'Europa dopo la II guerra mondiale... dopo Auschwitz... sei milioni di ebrei massacrati tra i quali un milione e mezzo di bambini sotto i 15 anni...
> 
> ... sulla censura, censura, in questo caso specifico, *di un'offesa razziale antisemita* e NON di un'idea, di un'opinione, di un lecito punto di vista (sia ben chiaro), la magistratuta italiana si è già pronunciata nel novembre del 2006, quando la procura di Catania ha *CHIUSO *due forum ravvisando il reato di vilipendio, in quel caso, ad una confessione religiosa. A ottobre 2007 il PM ha notificato a tre utenti dei due forum gli avvisi di garanzia, individuando *nove frasi*, fra le migliaia contenute nel materiale sequestrato, per le quali ha ritenuto di formulare l'imputazione... ora mi chiedo se il tuo concetto di "non censura", comprenda anche il concetto di "non rispetto delle leggi"...


La coscienza sporca l'Europa se l'è lavata sulle spalle degli altri, purtroppo...
Chen, non seguo attentamente il forum, ma mi è sembrato di capire che ultimamente sono diversi gli interventi desaparesidi...e non credo che tutti contenessero offese razziste.


----------



## Old Cat (22 Gennaio 2008)

*chen*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ciao Cat... come stai?


 
ciao chen....


----------



## Old chensamurai (22 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> La coscienza sporca l'Europa se l'è lavata sulle spalle degli altri, purtroppo...
> Chen, non seguo attentamente il forum, ma mi è sembrato di capire che ultimamente sono diversi gli interventi desaparesidi...e non credo che tutti contenessero offese razziste.


... sulle spalle dei palestinesi e su quelle degli ebrei... ho vissuto cinque anni in Israele... se quella è vita!... lì, non ha vinto, non vince e non vincerà nessuno fino a che non ci saranno DUE TERRE e DUE STATI... dove ognuno possa vivere serenamente... senza missili Kassam... senza bombe israeliane... ritengo, inoltre, che vada smantellato l'arsenale nucelare israeliano... perché altrimenti non si può chiedere all'Iran di rinunciare all'atomica... cazzo, non puoi imporre agli iraniani la rinuncia all'atomica e poi rifornire Israele di bombe atomiche... non se ne esce più... la recente guerra del Libano, poi, ha dimostrato che Israele non può più vincere le guerre a man bassa... non si vincono più le guerre con la sola potenza militare... è stato un errore micidiale il pensare di sistemare la questione in due giorni... io ritengo che l'esistenza di Israele sia in grave pericolo... non so se in futuro esisterà ancora uno stato israeliano... così come non so se esisterà ancora qualcosa di "palestinese"... io sono per i DUE STATI...

... sugli interventi dell'amministratore Giovanni, sinceramente, so solo quello che ho visto personalmente... mi sono sempre sembrati interventi sostanzialmente equilibrati... non credo sia facile gestire un forum di questo tipo... ci sono delle responsabilità precise... ripeto, mi pare che fino ad ora abbia agito correttamente...


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Gennaio 2008)

> chensamurai ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ... sulle spalle dei palestinesi e su quelle degli ebrei... ho vissuto cinque anni in Israele... se quella è vita!... lì, non ha vinto, non vince e non vincerà nessuno fino a che non ci saranno DUE TERRE e DUE STATI... dove ognuno possa vivere serenamente... senza missili Kassam... senza bombe israeliane... ritengo, inoltre, che vada smantellato l'arsenale nucelare israeliano... perché altrimenti non si può chiedere all'Iran di rinunciare all'atomica... cazzo, non puoi imporre agli iraniani la rinuncia all'atomica e poi rifornire Israele di bombe atomiche... non se ne esce più... la recente guerra del Libano, poi, ha dimostrato che Israele non può più vincere le guerre a man bassa... non si vincono più le guerre con la sola potenza militare... è stato un errore micidiale il pensare di sistemare la questione in due giorni... io ritengo che l'esistenza di Israele sia in grave pericolo... non so se in futuro esisterà ancora uno stato israeliano... così come non so se esisterà ancora qualcosa di "palestinese"... io sono per i DUE STATI...
> ...


----------



## @lex (22 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> nulla di persona e non per batibeccare ma ti faccio presente che è stato alex a tirarmi in mezzo citandomi per primo con l'epiteto di taglia 38.


ops...*scusami* amore....d'ora in poi lo chiamerò fondoschiena 38
mi ero scordato che sei un'erede diretta di madame de stael....


----------



## dererumnatura (22 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> *MI PARE CHE ENTRAMBI ABBIATE PASSATO IL SEGNO!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hanno ancor di più evidenziato la finezza di cui sono ricchi.....forse pensano con certe uscite di sembrare più grandi......a me sembrano così piccoli


----------



## dererumnatura (22 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Bruja sai meglio di me come la storia abbia condannato il mancato interventismo degli stati occidentali contro Hitler ...e quello che ciò ha portato è sotto gli occhi di tutti!
> 
> Come sai bene che chi ha problemi a relazionarsi in modo decente, cerchi in tutti i modi di star sotto i riflettori e non abbia bisogno che nessuno l'alimenti!
> 
> Dalla descrizione che fai, anche a me pare che *angel* potrebbe assolvere al compito di moderatore.


 
Ma gli volete male ad Angel?
E' una persona pacata che già ha i problemi suoi ....ma volete davvero rovinargli i pochi momenti liberi che ha e che usa per conversare amabilmente con noi  costringendolo a leggersi con attenzione i post per decidere chi censurare o no???
MAH!


----------



## dererumnatura (23 Gennaio 2008)

Angel ha detto:


> *Ringrazio per la fiducia ma salto il turno, *ho un pò di esperienza come moderatore ed è un lavoro di CACCA
> 
> 
> 
> ...








  bellezza!


----------



## Mari' (23 Gennaio 2008)

.


----------



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2008)

*tristano*

Hai perfettamente ragione....non gli è parso il vero di infangarmi....e non ci han pensato 2 volte....a prescindere dal tuo intento!!!Purtroppo è un amara verità....sembra il problema siano le multi personalità di tristano...in realtà la malafede...la scotrrettezza...la cattiveria per non dire cinismo...la stupidità...son un problema di gran lunga superiore...ma come spesso accade..non lo si vede...perchè non lo si vuol vedere...piu comodo sparare su OSCURO!!!!Bisogna metter distanza è vero ma non da te tristano....!!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Hai perfettamente ragione....non gli è parso il vero di infangarmi....e non ci han pensato 2 volte....a prescindere dal tuo intento!!!Purtroppo è un amara verità....sembra il problema siano le multi personalità di tristano...*in realtà la malafede...la scorrettezza...la cattiveria per non dire cinismo...la stupidità...son un problema di gran lunga superiore...*ma come spesso accade..non lo si vede...perchè non lo si vuol vedere...piu comodo sparare su OSCURO!!!!Bisogna metter distanza è vero ma non da te tristano....!!!!


Non di gran lunga forse, ma sono un problema  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ...


----------



## Old Anna A (23 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Hai perfettamente ragione....non gli è parso il vero di infangarmi....e non ci han pensato 2 volte....a prescindere dal tuo intento!!!Purtroppo è un amara verità....sembra il problema siano le multi personalità di tristano...in realtà la malafede...la scotrrettezza...la cattiveria per non dire cinismo...la stupidità...son un problema di gran lunga superiore...ma come spesso accade..non lo si vede...perchè non lo si vuol vedere...piu comodo sparare su OSCURO!!!!Bisogna metter distanza è vero ma non da te tristano....!!!!


 
purtroppo l'amara verità è che tu continui a confondere fischi per fiaschi.


----------



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2008)

*maa*

Persa sinceramente a me di chi scrive...con 2 0 3 nick poco mi interessa...mi interessa più quello che ho già menzionato....perchè poi chi si ribella...paga un conto molto salato...forse troppo..!!!Diventi tu il nemico...la persona da accerchiare....da infangare....poco conta il fatto di uscirne a testa alta....resta il fatto che bisogna star in silenzio e subire qualsiasi nefandezza...qualsiasi porcheria!!!!Personalmente a me hanno cominciato privatamente....qualcuno per errore...e si è scusato, qualcuno cavalcando l'onda.....andando sempre peggio....Tutto perchè non tolleravo certi eccessi di chen!!!!!!Chiarire con chen è servito in parte...tante cose che giravano in pvt son saltate fuori....ma i risultati son le poche simpatie....come scrive lettrice!!Bè questo è l'aspetto positivo..non aver le simpatie di anna,marì,stermi..ma aver la stima di chi rispetto....!!!!!


----------



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2008)

*anna*

L'amara verita anna è che le cose stanno come ho scritto...lo sò a te non piace....purtroppo però son fatti...oggettivi ,e tu sei una di quelle persone anna...che mi hai subito accusato...cosa che fai da mesi....purtroppo per te è stata dimostrata la mia trasparenza!!!


----------



## Lettrice (23 Gennaio 2008)

Oscuro senza offesa ma i problemi per te cambiano a seconda del tempo... qualche mese fa era Chen il problema... poi il branco... e scusa se mi scappa la risata... per il momento non hai mai individuato un problema reale...


----------



## Old Anna A (23 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> L'amara verita anna è che le cose stanno come ho scritto...lo sò a te non piace....purtroppo però son fatti...oggettivi ,e tu sei una di quelle persone anna...che mi hai subito accusato...cosa che fai da mesi....purtroppo per te è stata dimostrata la mia trasparenza!!!


accusato... che parolone...
guarda che io non ho mai detto che scrivi con più nick! te lo vuoi ficcare in testa una volta per tutte?
oh!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Persa sinceramente a me di chi scrive...con 2 0 3 nick poco mi interessa...mi interessa più quello che ho già menzionato....perchè *poi chi si ribella...paga un conto molto salato...forse troppo..!!!Diventi tu il nemico...la persona da accerchiare....da infangare....poco conta il fatto di uscirne a testa alta....resta il fatto che bisogna star in silenzio e subire qualsiasi nefandezza...qualsiasi porcheria!!!!Personalmente a me hanno cominciato privatamente*....qualcuno per errore...e si è scusato, qualcuno cavalcando l'onda.....andando sempre peggio....Tutto perchè non tolleravo certi eccessi di chen!!!!!!Chiarire con chen è servito in parte...tante cose che giravano in pvt son saltate fuori....ma i risultati son le poche simpatie....come scrive lettrice!!Bè questo è l'aspetto positivo..non aver le simpatie di anna,marì,stermi..ma aver la stima di chi rispetto....!!!!!


Ma tu pensi davvero queste cose o ti diverti a interpretare questa parte?


----------



## Old Anna A (23 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Oscuro senza offesa ma i problemi per te cambiano a seconda del tempo... qualche mese fa era Chen il problema... poi il branco... e scusa se mi scappa la risata... per il momento non hai mai individuato un problema reale...


IL problema reale, vorrai dire....


----------



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2008)

*lettrice*

Lettrice se fosse come dici tu tante persone non mi avrebbero fatto la guerra come continuano a fare...!!Chiaro che parlo a titolo personale....parlo delle mie problematiche che ti assicuro condivise da molti in pvt....e dai tanti che per le cose che ho scritto han preferito andar via...!!Hai un pensiero diverso....pazienza...certo che su alcuni eccessi di chen non sbagliavo....sul clan neanche visto quel che è saltato fuori quando io e chen abbaim chiarito.....e le persone che adesso mi rompono le scatole...son persone bannate da un altro sito....fatti 2 conti e vedi tu!!!!


----------



## Bruja (23 Gennaio 2008)

*Per tutti.....*

....... una volta per tutte.
Si può saperte a che titolo siete sempre con il dito puntato verso qualcuno o qualcosa (leggi concertti) che non condividete??? Chi può dire a chi ha torto o ragione in virtù di personali convinzioni.
Il problema è altro.... ben altro.........
C'è evidentemente chi offende e, nonostante dimostri di avere intelligenza e cultura (sigh), continua a usare termini da caserma con la scusa che tanto lo fanno anche gli altri. C'è chi decide, per simpatie o antipatie, chi abbia ragione o torto (rispetto a chi ed a cosa poi???),. C'è chi in passato ha avuto dimestichezza personale con altri utenti, ed ora, per motivi personalissimi che al forum calano meno di un peto, sta a discutere pubblicamente di fatti che allo stato non hanno alcun interesse comune.
C'è ancora chi si difende dicendo che è stato tirato in ballo e non può non rispondere.
ERRORE, chi ha intelligenza, educazione, buon senso e, soprattutto, è convinto/a di essere una spanna sopra gli altri (e mi pare sia una convinzione diffusa), non ha che da dimostrarlo disinnescando discussioni alla fine inutili e fittizie, visto che non siamo in un seminario mondiale atto a risolvere problemi che esistono da decenni....
Davvero non si può credere a tanta incapacità di gestirsi e di autogovernarsi... Non mi riferisco a nessuno in poarticolare, tanto chi più chi meno, qualche post che ci si poteva evitare lo si è fatto tutti, io stessa mi metto nel novero, ma santo cielo, adesso sarebbe ora di dimostrare che siamo persone adulte, civili e, magari pensanti..... perchè pensare non vuol dire dar fiato alla bocca ad ogni cazzata a cui necessariamente bisogna rispondere sullo stesso tono.
Prima di scrivere pensate a COME volete VOI essere considerati e fottetevene di quello che dicono coloro che, per vostra stessa ammissione, sono persone reprensibili.
Da questo momento non farò alcun tipo di censura o di commento, mi limiterò a non prendere in considerazione, come si fa con i bambini che NON vogliono intendere per partito preso; però evitatevi di venirmi dire che io mi metto sopra gli altri ..... provate a considerare, AL DI LA' DELLE PERSONALI SIMPATIE O ANTIPATIE che io, come moltissime altre persone che QUI scrivono, non sento la NECESSITA' di ricorrere all'insulto ed all'offesa gratuita, solo perchè si appartiene ad un'idea, ad una parte politica, ad un'estrazione sociale etc..... Sinceramente di queste cose me ne sbatto perchè le persone le valuto in base alle qualità o difetti che dimostrano, le opinioni le rispetto ma se vengono esposte in modo fazioso o supponente le ignoro come fanno molti altri che neppure intervengono per dire un ciao...., e questo qualcosa dovrebbe pur suggerirlo agli occhi di chi si mette in tali posizioni, visto che ci tiene tanto a dimostrare la bontà e l'efficacia delle proprie convinzioni!!!!!!! 
Poi fate quello che vi pare perchè di fare la maestrina dalla penna rossa con persone che hanno tutte superato la maggiore età e sarebbero considerate senzienti proprio non mi avanza più tempo nè voglia....
Bruja

p.s Apprezzo chi, nonostante tutto, continua e riprendere in modo educato chi sfora e si abbassa a livelli verbali da suburra, ma è evidente che non basta..... se fosse bastato se ne sarebbe già visto qualche effetto...


----------



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2008)

*persa*

E se fosse così?Guarda anna...l'altro giorno mi accusava....mi scriveva che non ero trasparente...che non ero corretto..che stavo facendo figure di merda....oggi scrive che non si è mai permessa...persa leggi bene...osserva bene al di là di oscuro...!!!Chiaro che non mi prendi sul serio....resta il fatto che poi l'admin ha cerificato chi era trasparente e chi no....!!!!


----------



## Lettrice (23 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lettrice se fosse come dici tu tante persone non mi avrebbero fatto la guerra come continuano a fare...!!Chiaro che parlo a titolo personale....parlo delle mie problematiche che ti assicuro condivise da molti in pvt....e dai tanti che per le cose che ho scritto han preferito andar via...!!Hai un pensiero diverso....pazienza...certo che su alcuni eccessi di chen non sbagliavo....sul clan neanche visto quel che è saltato fuori quando io e chen abbaim chiarito.....e le persone che adesso mi rompono le scatole...son persone bannate da un altro sito....fatti 2 conti e vedi tu!!!!


Scusa ma Tristano e' stata bannata da un altro sito... per quello che posso constatare e' l'unico utente che realmente sta facendo casini... e per casini intendo registrarsi con 100000 nick al fine di prendere per il sedere e/o avere informazioni in pvt... cosa questa di una bassezza inaudita... a me del pvt non frega niente... poi se qualcuno condivide la tua opinione puo' semplicemente esternarla... 

il fatto oscuro e' che tu intervieni quasi solo ed esclusivamente in occasioni come questa...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> E se fosse così?Guarda anna...l'altro giorno mi accusava....mi scriveva che non ero trasparente...che non ero corretto..che stavo facendo figure di merda....oggi scrive che non si è mai permessa...persa leggi bene...osserva bene al di là di oscuro...!!!Chiaro che non mi prendi sul serio....resta il fatto che poi l'admin ha cerificato chi era trasparente e chi no....!!!!


Mi sembra che ti preoccupi della tua reputazione (su un forum!!!) e lo fai usando energia e impegno degni di miglior causa e toni che svilirebbero qualunque causa.
Poi forse io non ti capisco, sicuramente tu non comprendi me.


Quoto interamente Bruja.


----------



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2008)

*lettrice*

Esternarla dici?Cosa credi che siano tutti stupidi come me?Credi che le persone siano serene nello scrivere opinioni e pensieri adesso qui?Senti lettrice...non ci siam simpatici...ma non sei tonta....hai sicuramente dei buoni motivi con tristano non li discuto e non mi interessano....ma credimi alcuni utenti hanno timore di esprimersi per non esser attaccati o derisi!!!Poi leggi bene io intervenivo su tutto prima..oggi un po meno...cerca di capire mica è tanto semplice...per me ora!!Con questo è chiaro che di errori ne ho fatti pure io....!!!


----------



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2008)

*persa*

Persa a me dà fastidio la delazione...!!!Che mi frega della reputazione?NULLA!Ma la delazione,l'infangare...se non mi capisci ok...non giuducarmi allora!!!!Ho parametri e metriche diverse dalle tue!!!!


----------



## Old adelfo (23 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Esternarla dici?Cosa credi che siano tutti stupidi come me?Credi che le persone siano serene nello scrivere opinioni e pensieri adesso qui?Senti lettrice...non ci siam simpatici...ma non sei tonta....hai sicuramente dei buoni motivi con tristano non li discuto e non mi interessano....ma credimi alcuni utenti hanno timore di esprimersi per non esser attaccati o derisi!!!Poi leggi bene io intervenivo su tutto prima..oggi un po meno...cerca di capire mica è tanto semplice...per me ora!!Con questo è chiaro che di errori ne ho fatti pure io....!!!


 
e se facessimo veramente nostro quanto scritto prima da bruja....e ignorassimo completamente gli attacchi, gli insulti, le provocazioni??? dopo poco non avrebbero più ragion d'esistere senza risposte e conseguenti polemiche, cerchiamo di ripristinare il concetto base di forum...incontro e scambio, anche vivace ma mai castrante per chi si esp'one....


----------



## Old Anna A (23 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> E se fosse così?Guarda anna...l'altro giorno mi accusava....mi scriveva che non ero trasparente...che non ero corretto..che stavo facendo figure di merda....oggi scrive che non si è mai permessa...persa leggi bene...osserva bene al di là di oscuro...!!!Chiaro che non mi prendi sul serio....resta il fatto che poi l'admin ha cerificato chi era trasparente e chi no....!!!!


con te è inutile... no, ma davvero. ...
cioè, dai...
mi arrendo.


----------



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2008)

*Adelfo*

Buon giorno...si certo lo scambio....poi leggi che dovevano uccidere tutti nelle foibe...che bisognava far piazza pulita....frasi antisemite...e mi si parla delle multi personalita di tristano...o dei cloni di oscuro....ma ragazzi...cosa volete che vi dica?Mi vien da ridere....!!


----------



## Old adelfo (23 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Buon giorno...si certo lo scambio....poi leggi che dovevano uccidere tutti nelle foibe...che bisognava far piazza pulita....frasi antisemite...e mi si parla delle multi personalita di tristano...o dei cloni di oscuro....ma ragazzi...cosa volete che vi dica?Mi vien da ridere....!!


 
è proprio a quello che mi riferivo nell'invito a ignorare...o come l'impressione che spesso non siano idee reali ma reali provocazioni....meglio non caderci! Buongiorno a te...


----------



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2008)

*anna*

Si si arrenditi...io invito tutti ad andar a leggere...così capite bene...leggete leggete....!!!!Vediam tanto è tutto scritto.....!!!


----------



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2008)

*adelfo*

Certo beato tu che ci riesci...ma perchè poi dovremmo ignorare adelfo?Perche se ignoriamo tutti...continuano...il girarsi dall'altra parte trovi sia una giusta soluzione?Io posso ignorare certamente ma il limite chi lo stabilisce?IL tuo limite magari non è il mio...magari nello foibe io ho perso un parente e leggere simili porcherie mi fà male...!!Sbaglio?


----------



## Old adelfo (23 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo beato tu che ci riesci...ma perchè poi dovremmo ignorare adelfo?Perche se ignoriamo tutti...continuano...il girarsi dall'altra parte trovi sia una giusta soluzione?Io posso ignorare certamente ma il limite chi lo stabilisce?IL tuo limite magari non è il mio...magari nello foibe io ho perso un parente e leggere simili porcherie mi fà male...!!Sbaglio?


 
ignorando, per me, si ottiene di levar interesse nella provocazione....e capisco bene cosa ci può spingere a reagire...ma sei convinto di ottenere qualcosa? scrivere porcherie perde fascino se non vi è chi le legge....e da risposta...almeno così la penso io...


----------



## Old Cat (23 Gennaio 2008)

*oscuro*



oscuro ha detto:


> Lettrice se fosse come dici tu tante persone non mi avrebbero fatto la guerra come continuano a fare...!!Chiaro che parlo a titolo personale....parlo delle mie problematiche che ti assicuro condivise da molti in pvt....e dai tanti che per le cose che ho scritto han preferito andar via...!!Hai un pensiero diverso....pazienza...certo che su alcuni eccessi di chen non sbagliavo....sul clan neanche visto quel che è saltato fuori quando io e chen abbaim chiarito.....e le persone che adesso mi rompono le scatole...son persone bannate da un altro sito....fatti 2 conti e vedi tu!!!!


 
Mi permetto un momento di allacciarmi al tuo discorso per andare ben oltre pur condividendo tutto quello che tu dici.

Con l'esperimento del " nominarti" da parte mia come utente con molti nick hai ben visto che tutti hanno creduto a me( ma che strano) e non a te .


suona molto strano.

ti dico di più.

Poco tempo fa adelfo ha aperto un tread con un argomento facente parte della sua vita e degli utenti lo hanno offeso in parecchi modi, sai perchè? per il semplice fatto che io mi relazionavo con lui amichevolmente.

suona molto strano.

Andiamo avanti oscuro?

ipotizza solo per un momento che loro ce l'hanno con te anche per l'insulso motivo che tu non ce hai con me.Hai mai pensato a questo?


da qui ti fai l'idea di che menti abbiano queste  persone.

ultima cosa...... anch'io sono stata bannata da quel sito ma non mi sembra che qui io mi comportao come loro, nota anche questo e chiediti perchè fanno di tutto per farmi andare via.

io ragiono con la mia testa oscuro, tu con la tua, chen con la sua. Non con il diktat imposto dal capoccia.


----------



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2008)

*Adelfo*

LA tua posizione è decisamente rispettabile quanto condivisibile....con altri trascorsi..forse sarei allineato al tuo pensiero...purtroppo adelfo se avessi scitto io quelle porcherie ci sarebbe stata una rivolta....pensa che son stato fatto oggetto di insulti per una voce non vera...che fai adelfo?Non ti difenderesti tu?Subiresti passivamente?Mi è stato dato del figlio di puttana per un giorno intero...nessuno si è scandalizzato....!!Adelfo è bello ciò che scrivi....!!!


----------



## Old Cat (23 Gennaio 2008)

*adelfo*

buon giorno adelfo.

grazie.


----------



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2008)

*tristano*

MA questo è chiaro....non mi perdonano di aver rapporti normali con te che personalmente non mi hai fatto niente....purtroppo io non mi faccio indottrinare da nessuno...!!Continuero tristano ad aver rapporti cordiali con te... e con tutti quelli educati e corretti!!!Mi dispiace per tutti......!!


----------



## Sterminator (23 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> LA tua posizione è decisamente rispettabile quanto condivisibile....con altri trascorsi..forse sarei allineato al tuo pensiero...purtroppo adelfo se avessi scitto io quelle porcherie ci sarebbe stata una rivolta....pensa che son stato fatto oggetto di insulti per una voce non vera...che fai adelfo?Non ti difenderesti tu?Subiresti passivamente?Mi è stato dato del figlio di puttana per un giorno intero...nessuno si è scandalizzato....!!Adelfo è bello ciò che scrivi....!!!


----------



## Sterminator (23 Gennaio 2008)




----------



## Mari' (23 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> con te è inutile... no, ma davvero. ...
> cioè, dai...
> mi arrendo.


Buongiorno Anna cara, come va?


----------



## Sterminator (23 Gennaio 2008)




----------



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2008)

*eccoli*

ADelfo son arrivati...eccoli....!!!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (23 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> Mi permetto un momento di allacciarmi al tuo discorso per andare ben oltre pur condividendo tutto quello che tu dici.
> 
> Con l'esperimento del " nominarti" da parte mia come utente con molti nick hai ben visto che tutti hanno creduto a me( ma che strano) e non a te .
> 
> ...






























 stephen king legge questo forum.
adesso capisco tutto...


----------



## Old Cat (23 Gennaio 2008)

*oscuro*



oscuro ha detto:


> MA questo è chiaro....non mi perdonano di aver rapporti normali con te che personalmente non mi hai fatto niente....purtroppo io non mi faccio indottrinare da nessuno...!!Continuero tristano ad aver rapporti cordiali con te... e con tutti quelli educati e corretti!!!Mi dispiace per tutti......!!


 
e per questo motivo semplice vedrai che sarai sempre messo al palo oscuro.

sempre.

perchè come ha detto lettrice poco fa è tristano qui a fare cagnara e ad insultare le persone, assolutamente no gli altri.


non accettano che tu, per esempio, o altri la pensino diversamente da così.

Tu devi pensarla come loro altrimenti faranno di tutto per escluderti.



a che scopo non lo so
per ottenere cosa non lo so
pazienza.


----------



## Sterminator (23 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> stephen king legge questo forum.
> adesso capisco tutto...


magari....questi so' proprio FESSI!


----------



## MK (23 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> stephen king legge questo forum.
> adesso capisco tutto...


----------



## Mari' (23 Gennaio 2008)




----------



## Old Anna A (23 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Buongiorno Anna cara, come va?


sto buttando tutti i libri di stephen king... mi ha deluso.
ha copiato tutto da questo forum...


----------



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2008)

*speranza*

La speranza e che utenti come persa..e come adelfo...capiscano...basta già notare la loro presenza contemporanea...non certo a far da pacieri!!!


----------



## Mari' (23 Gennaio 2008)




----------



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2008)

*tristano*

Diciamo che non hanno certe la capacità di mettermi al palo....credo sia evidente!!Diciamo che non sarò mai"COLLUSO"con loro...tristano...cosa ben diversa!!!


----------



## Mari' (23 Gennaio 2008)




----------



## Sterminator (23 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Diciamo che non hanno certe la capacità di mettermi al palo....credo sia evidente!!Diciamo che non sarò mai"COLLUSO"con loro...tristano...cosa ben diversa!!!


BRRRAAAAAAVVVVVVVVVOOOOOOOO!!!!!

(standing ovation...in solitaria, ma conta uguaglio!)


----------



## Old Anna A (23 Gennaio 2008)

volevo provare ad essere un attimo seria... 
capite che in questo momento... è davvero un impresa...
ma cmq... io capisco il discorso di Bruja... in fin dei conti siamo a casa sua e di FA, e non facciamo altro che fare cagnara...
però non sono una cattiva bambina... insomma, se mi si dice smettila dovrei capirla...

Bruja, scusa tu e scusate forum... il mio problema è che non tutto il mio cervello è allagato da un problema d'amore... diciamo che ho imparato a spostare qualche scatolone in modo da far spazio anche alle altre cose della vita.
ecco, questo per dire che le persone in crisi sentimentale, tendono ad annullare il resto e io le capisco... ma quel resto è parte della vita come una delusione amorosa... e la vita deve andare avanti lo stesso...

vogliono sempre impedirmi 
di essere triste;
ma se è la mia gioia esser triste
cresce solo piangendo
questa gemma d'albero che volete
 asciugare.
(p.j.)


----------



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2008)

*avevo*

Avevo voglia di un bel sorbetto al limone....però la gelateria ha chiuso....forse si son accorti delle pessima qualità...peccato!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> ....... una volta per tutte.
> Si può saperte a che titolo siete sempre con il dito puntato verso qualcuno o qualcosa (leggi concerti) che non condividete??? Chi può dire a chi ha torto o ragione in virtù di personali convinzioni.
> Il problema è altro.... ben altro.........
> C'è evidentemente chi offende e, nonostante dimostri di avere intelligenza e cultura (sigh), continua a usare termini da caserma con la scusa che tanto lo fanno anche gli altri. C'è chi decide, per simpatie o antipatie, chi abbia ragione o torto (rispetto a chi ed a cosa poi???),. C'è chi in passato ha avuto dimestichezza personale con altri utenti, ed ora, per motivi personalissimi che al forum calano meno di un peto, sta a discutere pubblicamente di fatti che allo stato non hanno alcun interesse comune.
> ...


----------



## Old Anna A (23 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Avevo voglia di un bel sorbetto al limone....però la gelateria ha chiuso....forse si son accorti delle pessima qualità...peccato!!!








mi sa che stavi spedendo un sms ad una radio che publicizza una gelateria e ti sei confuso fra pc e telefonino...
son cose...
ogni tanto controllapure il gps che nun se sa mai...


----------



## Mari' (23 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> mi sa che stavi spedendo un sms ad una radio che publicizza una gelateria e ti sei confuso fra pc e telefonino...
> son cose...
> ogni tanto controllapure il gps che nun se sa mai...


Anna ma i cosa si parla stamane?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Anna ma i cosa si parla stamane?


In altri thread ci sono discussioni interessanti...


----------



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2008)

*Anna*

Anna dai oggi non mi và di mettirmici pure io....magari hai i tuoi problemi...!!!


----------



## Mari' (23 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> In altri thread ci sono discussioni interessanti...


Mah ... non so ... poi io dico e scrivo sempre nefandezze (secondo certa gente)


----------



## Old Anna A (23 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Anna dai oggi non mi và di mettirmici pure io....magari hai i tuoi problemi...!!!


tu sei fuori di melone.


----------



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2008)

*certa gente?*

No marì lo scrivo io in chiaro....e tanti in pvt.....però mi raccomando continua a premiare...quelli come me...!!!!


----------



## Mari' (23 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> No marì lo scrivo io in chiaro....e tanti in pvt.....però mi raccomando continua a premiare...quelli come me...!!!!


quello che la gentarella dice di me alle spalle: Me ne impippo ... come me ne impippo di te.

CHIARO?


----------



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2008)

*aria*

Mari aria.....non è che pooso pedere tempo con voi....in particolare con te che a 61 anni e fai prrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr come una bimba di 7....e dai ognuno al suo posto....!!!


----------



## Mari' (23 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mari aria.....non è che pooso pedere tempo con voi....in particolare con te che a 61 anni e fai prrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr come una bimba di 7....e dai ognuno al suo posto....!!!


appunto torna nel tuo abitat naturale, HAI CAPITO?


----------



## Mari' (23 Gennaio 2008)

ps


----------



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2008)

*io*

Io posso star dovunque...tu hai grosse difficoltà....tu sei costretta a star qui...perchè la tua vita fuori e quello che tutti pensiamo......!!!


----------



## Sterminator (23 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Avevo voglia di un bel sorbetto al limone....però la gelateria ha chiuso....forse si son accorti delle pessima qualità...peccato!!!


ma dai, allora sei in astinenza???

Beh me dispias ma te tocca arrangiarte...tanto sarai n'esperto del fai da te, no??

Ammazza te faccio anna' in bianco pure per la rissa oggi!


----------



## Mari' (23 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io posso star dovunque...tu hai grosse difficoltà....tu sei costretta a star qui...perchè la tua vita fuori e quello che tutti pensiamo......!!!


La questione non e' io cosa ci faccio qua sopra alla mia veneranda eta'61ANNI 

... cosa ci fai TU?  alla tua giovane eta', STRUNZ?!


----------



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2008)

*stermi*

SE vabbè.....dilla tutta....... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












































  !!!


----------



## Sterminator (23 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> SE vabbè.....dilla tutta.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ti diro' che sei cosi' fesso che non me stuzzichi nemmeno piu', nonostante la tua ammissione di provocare la rissa!

bravo sei proprio un fenomeno!



























e mo stronzo te lascio al tuo ravanare nella merda della tua squallida esistenza che se deve accontenta' d'esse sfankulato pur d'esse kagato da quarcheduno!











































ciao ciao e nun me fa strozza co' le tue battute de ritorno....fffffffffffffenomeno!


----------



## Mari' (23 Gennaio 2008)

UN MOMENTO DI SERIETA'.


Oscuro, ma tu cosa vuoi da me?


----------



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2008)

*sterminatorr*

Vedi forse la lezione t'è servita....l'hai capita e stai a catena.....però è tardi uguale.......fenomeno......!!!!


----------



## Mari' (23 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> UN MOMENTO DI SERIETA'.
> 
> 
> Oscuro, ma tu cosa vuoi da me?


Rifaccio la domanda:  Oscuro, ma tu cosa vuoi da me?


----------



## Iago (23 Gennaio 2008)

*ahahahahhahaah*



Mari' ha detto:


> Rifaccio la domanda:  Oscuro, ma tu cosa vuoi da me?



forse...un'esperienza off limit?????


----------



## Mari' (23 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> forse...un'esperienza off limit?????



no Iago, veramente e seriamente ... cosa vuole da me oscuro?


----------



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2008)

*semplicemente*

Semplicemente niente!Ne da, te ne dai tuoi amichetti....anzi, se la piantaste....e tu lo sai bene che l'avete cominciata voi...dareste un minimo segnale di buon senso..con la vostra età...con i vostri precedenti.....credo sarebbe quanto meno opportuno....!!!Me ne hai dette di tutti i colori...da OMERTOSO....a....STRONZO...passando per altri insulti....quindi non è proprio il caso di cascar dalle nuvole....!!!!Ti saluto perchè mi avete tediato veramente!!!


----------



## Mari' (23 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Semplicemente niente!Ne da, te ne dai tuoi amichetti....anzi, se la piantaste....e tu lo sai bene che l'avete cominciata voi...dareste un minimo segnale di buon senso..con la vostra età...con i vostri precedenti.....credo sarebbe quanto meno opportuno....!!!Me ne hai dette di tutti i colori...da OMERTOSO....a....STRONZO...passando per altri insulti....quindi non è proprio il caso di cascar dalle nuvole....!!!!Ti saluto perchè mi avete tediato veramente!!!


HAI RAGIONE!​

... CIAOCIAO.


----------



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2008)

*lo sò.....*

é facilmente dimostrabile....quanto io abbia ragione marì......!!!


----------



## Mari' (23 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> é facilmente dimostrabile....quanto io abbia ragione marì......!!!


HAI RAGIONE!​


----------



## Bruja (23 Gennaio 2008)

*Anna A*

Premesso, e non per puntiglio ma proprio per informare, che questo forum fu voluto per dare un seguito ad ALTRO che andò in fanteria per motivi lunghi a spiegare e che comunque credo tutti immaginino, questo forum è per tutti e di tutti, non è una casa di qualcuno, ma una "casa famiglia" in cui tutti sono ben accetti e graditi, e certamente è implicito che nella casa di tutti, sono i "tutti" a doversi occupare del tenerla ordinata, pulita, piacevole ed accogliente. Spero di aver fatto passare questo concetto che è di disponibilità e non certo di chiusura o di limitazione.
Quanto al tuo argomento, ma è ovvio che non si parla solo di amore, tradimenti, puttanieri, zitelle o malmaritate.... argomenti ce ne sono a iosa e mi pare che quando non siamo impoegnati a tirarci scarpate verbali si riesce anche a dibattere.
Quante volte in base ad un articolo, ad un'idea, ad una pubblicazione o solo ad una riflessione si sono scritti fior di post, quante volte abbiamo avuto le nostre piccole telenovele di cronaca quotidiana in cui un modus vivendi diventava oggetto di confronto, critica, discussione, e non solo nella sfera affettiva?
Però è altro il nocciolo, sta bene la cazzeggiata, sta bene la battuta, l'ironia, la gogliardata, ma quando porta ad insulti, pariolacce discese in picchiata di gusto ed educazione allora è difficile stare a guardare anche se sarebbe parte dell'ignorare che vando propagandando.
Insomma Anna sai bene che argomenti non ne mancano e quando si vede languire il dialogo, tutti/e abbiamo trovato piccoli argomenti di attualità da discutere, quindi direi che il solo ospite ingrato qui dentro sia lo svillaneggiamentoi scurrile e sguaiato che fa più cattivo servizio a chi lo pratica che a chi lo legge.
Poi come sempre sta a noi il come porci in un ambiente e se noi siamo costruttivi estimolanti non possiamo che arricchirlo... 
Bruja


----------



## MariLea (23 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Premesso, e non per puntiglio ma proprio per informare, che questo forum fu voluto per dare un seguito ad ALTRO che andò in fanteria per motivi lunghi a spiegare e che comunque credo tutti immaginino, questo forum è per tutti e di tutti, non è una casa di qualcuno, ma una "casa famiglia" in cui tutti sono ben accetti e graditi, e certamente è implicito che nella casa di tutti, sono i "tutti" a doversi occupare del tenerla ordinata, pulita, piacevole ed accogliente. Spero di aver fatto passare questo concetto che è di disponibilità e non certo di chiusura o di limitazione.
> Quanto al tuo argomento, ma è ovvio che non si parla solo di amore, tradimenti, puttanieri, zitelle o malmaritate.... argomenti ce ne sono a iosa e mi pare che quando non siamo impoegnati a tirarci scarpate verbali si riesce anche a dibattere.
> Quante volte in base ad un articolo, ad un'idea, ad una pubblicazione o solo ad una riflessione si sono scritti fior di post, quante volte abbiamo avuto le nostre piccole telenovele di cronaca quotidiana in cui un modus vivendi diventava oggetto di confronto, critica, discussione, e non solo nella sfera affettiva?
> Però è altro il nocciolo, sta bene la cazzeggiata, sta bene la battuta, l'ironia, la gogliardata, ma quando porta ad insulti, pariolacce discese in picchiata di gusto ed educazione allora è difficile stare a guardare anche se sarebbe parte dell'ignorare che vando propagandando.
> ...


Esattamente... è così che abbiamo sempre considerato il forum


----------



## Old Cat (23 Gennaio 2008)

*bravi tutti*



Bruja ha detto:


> Premesso, e non per puntiglio ma proprio per informare, che questo forum fu voluto per dare un seguito ad ALTRO che andò in fanteria per motivi lunghi a spiegare e che comunque credo tutti immaginino, questo forum è per tutti e di tutti, non è una casa di qualcuno, ma una "casa famiglia" in cui tutti sono ben accetti e graditi, e certamente è implicito che nella casa di tutti, sono i "tutti" a doversi occupare del tenerla ordinata, pulita, piacevole ed accogliente. Spero di aver fatto passare questo concetto che è di disponibilità e non certo di chiusura o di limitazione.
> Quanto al tuo argomento, ma è ovvio che non si parla solo di amore, tradimenti, puttanieri, zitelle o malmaritate.... argomenti ce ne sono a iosa e mi pare che quando non siamo impoegnati a tirarci scarpate verbali si riesce anche a dibattere.
> Quante volte in base ad un articolo, ad un'idea, ad una pubblicazione o solo ad una riflessione si sono scritti fior di post, quante volte abbiamo avuto le nostre piccole telenovele di cronaca quotidiana in cui un modus vivendi diventava oggetto di confronto, critica, discussione, e non solo nella sfera affettiva?
> Però è altro il nocciolo, sta bene la cazzeggiata, sta bene la battuta, l'ironia, la gogliardata, ma quando porta ad insulti, pariolacce discese in picchiata di gusto ed educazione allora è difficile stare a guardare anche se sarebbe parte dell'ignorare che vando propagandando.
> ...


 
è singolare notare bruja come tutti a parole son daccordo con quello che dici e in pratica costantemente continuano ad insultare e peggio.

p.s. mailea, non basta essere daccordo sai, occorre anche praticare bene perchè i forum sia così.


----------



## MariLea (23 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> è singolare notare bruja come tutti a parole son daccordo con quello che dici e in pratica costantemente continuano ad insultare e peggio.
> 
> p.s. mailea, non basta essere daccordo sai, occorre anche praticare bene perchè i forum sia così.


ti ho insultata?


----------



## Old Cat (23 Gennaio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> ti ho insultata?


 
mailea, tu come del resto persa esplicitamente vi dice pesone molto equilibrate che MAI offendono ne entrano in attrito con altri utenti di questo forum.


tu come persa sapete molto bene che si può offendere una persona non mettendo il soggetto , il nome di chi si sta parlando ed esprimere concetti molto più subbloli, perciò in malafede che non quando direttamente ci si confronta con la persona in questione.


in generale mailea io ribadisco, tu non l'avessi capito che non basta essere daccordo con chi come bruja esprime questo giusto concetto, bisogna anche impegnarsi per far si che esso si esprima e si sviluppi.


----------



## MariLea (23 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> mailea, tu come del resto persa esplicitamente vi dice pesone molto equilibrate che MAI offendono ne entrano in attrito con altri utenti di questo forum.
> 
> 
> *tu come persa sapete molto bene che si può offendere una persona non mettendo il soggetto , il nome di chi si sta parlando ed esprimere concetti molto più subbloli, perciò in malafede che non quando direttamente ci si confronta con la persona in questione.*
> ...


non capisco a cosa ti riferisci, vuoi essere più chiara o quantomeno circostanziare quanto mi riguarda?
Io su... ho confermato che il post di Bruja esprimeva esattamente il nostro concetto di forum...


----------



## Old Cat (23 Gennaio 2008)

*mailea*



mailea ha detto:


> non capisco a cosa ti riferisci, vuoi essere più chiara o quantomeno circostanziare quanto mi riguarda?
> Io su... ho confermato che il post di Bruja esprimeva esattamente il nostro concetto di forum...


 
se non capisci a cosa mi riferisco ho il dubbio che a volte ci sia l'usanza di scrivere senza avere ben in mente il semplice significato delle parole.

Fai un esperimento, leggi attentamente quello che viene scritto  e che scrivi e trovarai puntuale la  conferma alla mia affermazione.


----------



## Old chensamurai (23 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Tranquillo, ho letto tutto e, anche se mi ripeto, i morti son anche quelli che si son ammazzati per aver perso un posto di lavoro, per non aver da sfamare i figli, per essersi prostituite per potervi riuscire e magari essersi beccate una coltellata per quello...
> 
> Sei tu quello che deve indicare quali son i morti che si possono e quelli che non si possono dileggiare? Il contesto in cui è lecito farlo e quando invece no?
> 
> Chi è ottuso spesso non riesce neanche a fare autocritica, quindi vedi un pò chi lo è!


... i fatti dicono:
1) un poveretto ha fatto dileggio dei morti in Israele e, oltre a violare la legge italiana è stato prontamente e giustamente censurato da chi ha la responsabilità di questo forum;
2) Chen non ha mai fatto dileggio dei morti; né di quelli in Israele, né di quelli nelle fabbriche...

Ti è più chiaro, ora?


----------



## MariLea (23 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> se non capisci a cosa mi riferisco ho il dubbio che a volte ci sia l'usanza di scrivere senza avere ben in mente il semplice significato delle parole.
> 
> Fai un esperimento, leggi attentamente quello che viene scritto e che scrivi e trovarai puntuale la conferma alla mia affermazione.


dimmi dove... non posso rileggere tutto.


----------



## Old chensamurai (23 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> kazzone a te t'hanno inkulato in seminario e la nerchia der prete t'ha sfondato er cervello dato che topograficamente ha la stessa ubicazione!
> 
> Continua cosi' che vai forte....


FEDIFRAGO: leggi bene quello che c'è scritto qui sopra. Poi fai una riflessione... profonda... molto profonda...


----------



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2008)

*chen*

Chen le riflessioni profonde ormai le si fanno solo da una parte..........!!!!


----------



## Old Cat (23 Gennaio 2008)

*mailea*



mailea ha detto:


> dimmi dove... non posso rileggere tutto.


 
in tanti post, veramente in tanti.

 dai, non ha che l'imbarazzo della scelta..... leggiti, leggi persa per esempio.

comincia da li per esempio.

hai tutto il tempo che vuoi.


----------



## Old adelfo (23 Gennaio 2008)

e se cominciassimo a smetterla (?!?!) con il ripescaggio degli insulti?? sarebbe un bel segnale....


----------



## Old Cat (23 Gennaio 2008)

adelfo ha detto:


> e se cominciassimo a smetterla (?!?!) con il ripescaggio degli insulti?? sarebbe un bel segnale....


 
fosse questo caro adelfo, è il male minore, nuova e continua produzione, peggio del latte fresco di giornata.


----------



## Old adelfo (23 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> fosse questo caro adelfo, è il male minore, nuova e continua produzione, peggio del latte fresco di giornata.


d'accordo....ma come tutti i corsi d'acqua se non alimentata si secca.....


----------



## MariLea (23 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> in tanti post, veramente in tanti.
> 
> dai, non ha che l'imbarazzo della scelta..... leggiti, leggi persa per esempio.
> 
> ...


intanto io rispondo di me... e ti ho chiesto in quale caso ho insultato qualcuno, velatamente o meno...


----------



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2008)

*adelfo*

Se incominciassimo con le scuse....sarebbe meglio ancora....se incominciassimo con una presa di coscienza....con un ammissione di responsabilità....se cominciassimo con prendere provvedimenti....se cominciassimo...con il deplorale chi insulta...invece di esser collusi perchè è amichetto nostro....se cominciassimo con il far capire a utenti che già son stati bannati altrove che non è questo il posto per scaricare le proprie infelicità....se se se, adelfo sei simpatico...ma la realtà è ben altro...!!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (23 Gennaio 2008)

adelfo ha detto:


> è proprio a quello che mi riferivo nell'invito a ignorare...o come l'impressione che spesso non siano idee reali ma reali provocazioni....meglio non caderci! Buongiorno a te...


... eh, no!... le parole sono pietre... non si possono ignorare tutte... c'è un limite... ballare e cantare sulla carne e sul sangue di persone innocenti fatte a pezzi da una bomba, donne, vecchi, uomini, bambini, non ci deve lasciare indifferenti... non possiamo essere anestetizzati a tutto... all'ignominia, alla viltà, al disonore e all'infamia... esistono obbrobri tali, di fronte ai quali, se non sentiamo colpita la nostra umanità, veramente siamo meno di una formica...


----------



## Old Cat (23 Gennaio 2008)

adelfo ha detto:


> d'accordo....ma come tutti i corsi d'acqua se non alimentata si secca.....


 
difficilmente gli insulti possono essere paragonati all'acqua pura sorgiva.....


la cosa si fa divertente se noti.

è come che ora fossero incastrati nel perpenismo che loro auspicano e loro per primi non attuano.

per il momento si limitano a non insultare qui e farlo altrove in altri post, qui fanno bella figura 

	
	
		
		
	


	






vorrebbero che si aprisse un forum dove poter insultare ((((((????????))))))

..... certo che di fantasia ne hanno da vendere


----------



## Old Cat (23 Gennaio 2008)

*mailea*



mailea ha detto:


> intanto io rispondo di me... e ti ho chiesto in quale caso ho insultato qualcuno, velatamente o meno...


 
certo che tu rispondi di te stessa, me lo auguro almeno.


----------



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2008)

*Strano*

Sarà una coincidenza che certi fenomeni fanno i fenomeni solo in alcuni momenti?Stranamente se gira chen....certi avvenimenti accadono raramente...vedi gli attacchi a tristano....!!!!


----------



## MariLea (23 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> difficilmente gli insulti possono essere paragonati all'acqua pura sorgiva.....
> 
> 
> la cosa si fa divertente se noti.
> ...


forse non hai letto bene: si auspicava una sezione dove trasferire i thread che cominciano a degenerare con insulti...
E' diverso!


----------



## Old Cat (23 Gennaio 2008)

*ehi oscuro*



oscuro ha detto:


> Se incominciassimo con le scuse....sarebbe meglio ancora....se incominciassimo con una presa di coscienza....con un ammissione di responsabilità....se cominciassimo con prendere provvedimenti....se cominciassimo...con il deplorale chi insulta...invece di esser collusi perchè è amichetto nostro....se cominciassimo con il far capire a utenti che già son stati bannati altrove che non è questo il posto per scaricare le proprie infelicità....se se se, adelfo sei simpatico...ma la realtà è ben altro...!!!


 
ascolta oscuro.....


 ho avuto la sfiga di far parte di quel forum e di quel gruppo di fuoriusciti.

puoi distinguere per cortesia, perchè se noti bene proprio quelle persone mi stanno addosso adesso...... ( e parlo di Iago, Marì, Miciolidia che era di la eleonora, MK, Alex, sterm, anna a)


io me ne sto per conto mio e non mi mischio con  queste persone.


----------



## MariLea (23 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> certo che tu rispondi di te stessa, me lo auguro almeno.


Però non mi hai ancora risposto su dove e quando ho offeso qualcuno.


----------



## Old Cat (23 Gennaio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> forse non hai letto bene: si auspicava una sezione dove trasferire i thread che cominciano a degenerare con insulti...
> E' diverso!


 
vedi che leggi i tread.

allora leggi bene ciò che scrive persa e poi dimmi se non vedi nulla di  offensivo".

e questo per riferimento a quel tread di cui fai cenno.


----------



## Old Cat (23 Gennaio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> Però non mi hai ancora risposto su dove e quando ho offeso qualcuno.


mailea, si che ti ho risposto e più di una volta pure.


leggi i tuoi post.


----------



## Mari' (23 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sarà una coincidenza che certi fenomeni fanno i fenomeni solo in alcuni momenti?Stranamente se gira chen....certi avvenimenti accadono raramente...vedi gli attacchi a tristano....!!!!


Vi manchiamo eh?  

	
	
		
		
	


	
































C'avete nostalgia eh?  

	
	
		
		
	


	

































Non provocare, non sta bene provocare


----------



## MariLea (23 Gennaio 2008)

*leggi bene tu...*



Tristano ha detto:


> vedi che leggi i tread.
> 
> allora leggi bene ciò che scrive persa e poi dimmi se non vedi nulla di offensivo".
> 
> e questo per riferimento a quel tread di cui fai cenno.


La proposta l'ha fatta Angel ed io l'ho quotata... leggi bene...


----------



## Old adelfo (23 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... eh, no!... le parole sono pietre... non si possono ignorare tutte... c'è un limite... ballare e cantare sulla carne e sul sangue di persone innocenti fatte a pezzi da una bomba, donne, vecchi, uomini, bambini, non ci deve lasciare indifferenti... non possiamo essere anestetizzati a tutto... all'ignominia, alla viltà, al disonore e all'infamia... esistono obbrobri tali, di fronte ai quali, se non sentiamo colpita la nostra umanità, veramente siamo meno di una formica...


 
chen...puoi evitar per una volta di porti come colui che tutto sa e tutta è in grado di valutare?? ti assicuro che io, non solo per professione, conosco la portata delle parole e conosco la natura di chi le spande....vuoi forse istituire la pena di morte virtuale? non penso sia p'ossibile di conseguenza occorre dare il valore di chi le spande alle parole lette....la parola non ha senso in se stessa se non collegata a chi la pronuncia...e non iniziare una discussione anche su questo con me...grazie chen, con la stima che provo per quanto scrivi pensandolo....


----------



## Old casa71 (23 Gennaio 2008)

Io non mi sono intromessa e siamo a non so' quale numero di post. Saro meno brava di altri. 
Nella mia ingenuità e semplicità ed aggiungiamo ignoranza vorrei solo dire questo:

"ERRARE E' UMANO PERSEVERARE E' DIABOLICO"

Basta con le scuse, coi risentimenti, con gli insulti e chi piu' ne ha ne metta.


----------



## Old Cat (23 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sarà una coincidenza che certi fenomeni fanno i fenomeni solo in alcuni momenti?Stranamente se gira chen....certi avvenimenti accadono raramente...vedi gli attacchi a tristano....!!!!


 
cosa che anch'io ho notato.

poichè chen durante il fine settimana ad esempio non scrive, loro attaccano tristano durante il week end specialmente.


 e ti ricordo la minaccia molto molto  grave ed inquietante che ho ricevuto  e che ho spedito integrale con nome mittente a chen e admin.


----------



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2008)

*allora*

Tristano sai bene che non sto generalizzando....io con mk,alex,e iago che mi è pure arcisimpatico non ho problemi....i problemi li ho con il resto...!!!!!!


----------



## Old Cat (23 Gennaio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Io non mi sono intromessa e siamo a non so' quale numero di post. Saro meno brava di altri.
> Nella mia ingenuità e semplicità ed aggiungiamo ignoranza vorrei solo dire questo:
> 
> "ERRARE E' UMANO PERSEVERARE E' DIABOLICO"
> ...


 
basta con gli insulti sarebbe più che sufficiente non credi?


----------



## Old Cat (23 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tristano sai bene che non sto generalizzando....io con mk,alex,e iago che mi è pure arcisimpatico non ho problemi....i problemi li ho con il resto...!!!!!!


okkkk!

perfetto.

io invece prendo le distanze per ovvi motivi di mancanza di buona educazione da tutte queste persone.


----------



## MariLea (23 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> mailea, si che ti ho risposto e più di una volta pure.
> 
> 
> leggi i tuoi post.


tutti?


----------



## Sterminator (23 Gennaio 2008)

devi stare piu' attento.....


----------



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2008)

*Casa 71*

Casa non è una questione di smettere...è una questione di attitudini!!Non la smetteranno perchè e nella loro natura..insultare...fomentare....!!!!


----------



## Old casa71 (23 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> basta con gli insulti sarebbe più che sufficiente non credi?


Concordo ma se non vi fermate perde anche di interessi il forum.
Se ho voglia di sentire gente che si insulta mi basta andare al mercato rionale o al semaforo........
Insomma sembra che ci sia gente che si diverte a fare questi interventi solo per aumentare il suo grado nel forum.
Anzi sai che propongo, Admin ci sei????? Leva i gradi, tutti uguali è meglio.


----------



## Old Cat (23 Gennaio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> tutti?


ma no dai  

	
	
		
		
	


	








   tutti tutti no 

	
	
		
		
	


	










qualcuno a caso quando per esempio  persa dice " a caso" la parola demente accompagnata da " ma io sono la più tranquilla delle donne e bla bla bla"....


----------



## Old Cat (23 Gennaio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Concordo ma se non vi fermate perde anche di interessi il forum.
> Se ho voglia di sentire gente che si insulta mi basta andare al mercato rionale o al semaforo........
> Insomma sembra che ci sia gente che si diverte a fare questi interventi solo per aumentare il suo grado nel forum.
> Anzi sai che propongo, Admin ci sei????? Leva i gradi, tutti uguali è meglio.


 
hai ragione..
 perfettamente ragione.


leggi gli insulti a adelfo che è uno nuovo per esempio, leggi come l'hanno trattato.

era il caso di dare questo benvenuto ingnobile?


----------



## Old adelfo (23 Gennaio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Concordo ma se non vi fermate perde anche di interessi il forum.
> Se ho voglia di sentire gente che si insulta mi basta andare al mercato rionale o al semaforo........
> Insomma sembra che ci sia gente che si diverte a fare questi interventi solo per aumentare il suo grado nel forum.
> Anzi sai che propongo, Admin ci sei????? Leva i gradi, tutti uguali è meglio.


 
come non essere con te su questa posizione?! non ho certo voglia di insultare e farmi insultare per nulla....o ancor peggio per quel che penso....se questo non è chiaro sarò come altri ben lieto di allontanarmi....


----------



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2008)

*tristano*

Posso chiederti i motivi per cui queste brave persone son stati presi a calci nel sedere?Se puoi rispondermi....non voglio crearti problemi...chiaro non mi riferisco a tutti...tu sai a chi....!!!


----------



## Old Angel (23 Gennaio 2008)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Mont                            Banc*[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*                     INGREDIENTI:*[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]                     Per 8 persone[/FONT]                   
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1Kg                      di castagne latte[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]400                      gr di zucchero a velo [/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Panna                      montata[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Marron                      glacès 
[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*
RICETTA:
* Sbucciare le castagne a crudo e farle bollire in acqua                      calda per 20 min circa. [/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Spellarle                      a caldo e riporle in una casseruola non troppo larga; ricoprirle                      di latte e farle cuocere a fuoco medio finchè il latte                      non si sarà ritirato.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Passare                      le castagne in un setaccio a buchi larghi (tipo tritacarne)                      e riporle nuovamente sul fuoco con lo zucchero girando continuamente.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Farle                      freddare e poi ripassarle nel setaccio a buchi piccoli formando                      dei "vermicelli" con la crema di castagne. [/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Guarnire                      con panna montata e marron glacés.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Lasciare                      il frigorifero per almeno 6 ore.[/FONT]


[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]E buon appetito  

	
	
		
		
	


	




[/FONT]​


----------



## Old adelfo (23 Gennaio 2008)

Angel ha detto:


> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Mont Banc*[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*INGREDIENTI:*[/FONT]​
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Per 8 persone[/FONT]
> ...


 

potrei vendere mia sorella per un mont-blanc....
ahhh....non ha importanza il fatto che sia figlio unico.....


----------



## MariLea (23 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> ma no dai
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Persa non è uno dei miei nick  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  lo giuro!
E Zeus Admin mi è testimone  

	
	
		
		
	


	






per il resto continuo a tenermi distante da ogni litigio, come è mia abitudine da sempre... tranne due risate in giro... di tanto in tanto...


----------



## Old chensamurai (23 Gennaio 2008)

adelfo ha detto:


> chen...puoi evitar per una volta di porti come colui che tutto sa e tutta è in grado di valutare?? ti assicuro che io, non solo per professione, conosco la portata delle parole e conosco la natura di chi le spande....vuoi forse istituire la pena di morte virtuale? non penso sia p'ossibile di conseguenza occorre dare il valore di chi le spande alle parole lette....la parola non ha senso in se stessa se non collegata a chi la pronuncia...e non iniziare una discussione anche su questo con me...grazie chen, con la stima che provo per quanto scrivi pensandolo....


... no, non posso evitare di dire quel che penso, nei modi con i quali so farlo... quindi, ribadisco che la tua posizione, che chiamerei "_giustificazionista_", non riesco a farla mia quando si toccano certi argomenti... allo stesso modo, ritengo, contrariamente a te, che la propria "_pochezza_" non possa assurgere a patente per l'esercizio della propria "_nefandezza_"... ma che il sanzionare la prima, come insegna tutta la pedagogia, possa, invece, emendare la seconda... esattamente come ha fatto l'amministratore... altrimenti, vedi, nulla impedirebbe al primo cretino, in quanto cretino e in forza del suo "_essere cretino_", di venire, che so, a far dell'empio umorismo sulla TUA famiglia saltata su una bomba...


----------



## Sterminator (23 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... no, non posso evitare di dire quel che penso, nei modi con i quali so farlo... quindi, ribadisco che la tua posizione, che chiamerei "_giustificazionista_", non riesco a farla mia quando si toccano certi argomenti... allo stesso modo, ritengo, contrariamente a te, che la propria "_pochezza_" non possa assurgere a patente per l'esercizio della propria "_nefandezza_"... ma che il sanzionare la prima, come insegna tutta la pedagogia, possa, invece, emendare la seconda... esattamente come ha fatto l'amministratore... altrimenti, vedi, nulla impedirebbe al primo cretino, in quanto cretino e in forza del suo "_essere cretino_", di venire, che so, a far dell'empio umorismo sulla TUA famiglia saltata su una bomba...


riassunto:


----------



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2008)

*mailea*

Fai attenzione....Persa non è uno dei tuoi nick...quindi tu ne hai altri....!!!sai che quà dentro non è permesso?Qui è tutto consentito..tutto ma girare con due nick puo esser molto pericoloso.....


----------



## Old adelfo (23 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... no, non posso evitare di dire quel che penso, nei modi con i quali so farlo... quindi, ribadisco che la tua posizione, che chiamerei "_giustificazionista_", non riesco a farla mia quando si toccano certi argomenti... allo stesso modo, ritengo, contrariamente a te, che la propria "_pochezza_" non possa assurgere a patente per l'esercizio della propria "_nefandezza_"... ma che il sanzionare la prima, come insegna tutta la pedagogia, possa, invece, emendare la seconda... esattamente come ha fatto l'amministratore... altrimenti, vedi, nulla impedirebbe al primo cretino, in quanto cretino e in forza del suo "_essere cretino_", di venire, che so, a far dell'empio umorismo sulla TUA famiglia saltata su una bomba...


 
ok chen....tienti pure la tua idea ma non pretendere che sia "L'IDEA"...è semplicemente, molto semplicemente, la tua e di chi la condivide....ribadisco, con tutto il rispetto che provo....
della mia famiglia nulla sai e neppure il culto del perdono che mi è stato trasmesso...nulla a che vedere con l'essere giustificazionista....


----------



## Old chensamurai (23 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> riassunto:


... hi, hi, hi..._ bonjour finesse_... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2008)

*son contento*

Dai chen a furia di legnate il risultato è stato ottenuto!!!La gelateria ha chiuso....ora ci son solo le figure....niente piu tracotanza...niente piu prepotenza...bè che fine miserrima....e pensare che il peggio deve ancora arrivare.....sai che ridere....!!!


----------



## MariLea (23 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fai attenzione....Persa non è uno dei tuoi nick...quindi tu ne hai altri....!!!sai che quà dentro non è permesso?Qui è tutto consentito..tutto ma *girare con due nick puo esser molto pericoloso.....*


con due è pericoloso? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




beh... con 8 va meglio...
4 per il forum e 4 per pm... non si sa mai...


----------



## Old chensamurai (23 Gennaio 2008)

adelfo ha detto:


> ok chen....tienti pure la tua idea ma non pretendere che sia "L'IDEA"...è semplicemente, molto semplicemente, la tua e di chi la condivide....ribadisco, con tutto il rispetto che provo....
> della mia famiglia nulla sai e neppure il culto del perdono che mi è stato trasmesso...nulla a che vedere con l'essere giustificazionista....


... mai detto che la mia idea, sia l'_IDEA_... non sono mai stato hegeliano... hi, hi, hi... il tema del perdona, invece, è molto interessante e ben si addice a questo forum... penso che la comprensione sia più importante del perdono... la comprensione, poi, è mirabilmente "_greca_"... il perdono, invece, solo "_cristiano_"...


----------



## Sterminator (23 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... hi, hi, hi..._ bonjour finesse_... hi, hi, hi...


lo gradisci alla fragola?

hi hi ho ho


----------



## Old chensamurai (23 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dai chen a furia di legnate il risultato è stato ottenuto!!!La gelateria ha chiuso....ora ci son solo le figure....niente piu tracotanza...niente piu prepotenza...bè che fine miserrima....e pensare che il peggio deve ancora arrivare.....sai che ridere....!!!


... hi, hi, hi... dici che la regressione _psico_-sessuale, a seguito del trauma subito, è stata tale da condurlo a giocare con le figurine?... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Sterminator (23 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dai chen a furia di legnate il risultato è stato ottenuto!!!La gelateria ha chiuso....ora ci son solo le figure....niente piu tracotanza...niente piu prepotenza...bè che fine miserrima....*e pensare che il peggio deve ancora arrivare.....sai che ridere....!*!!


cosa questo per te? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




























  ...addio fesso....


----------



## Old adelfo (23 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... mai detto che la mia idea, sia l'_IDEA_... non sono mai stato hegeliano... hi, hi, hi... il tema del perdona, invece, è molto interessante e ben si addice a questo forum... penso che la comprensione sia più importante del perdono... la comprensione, poi, è mirabilmente "_greca_"... il perdono, invece, solo "_cristiano_"...


no chen...il perdono non è solo cristiano, è stato incamerato dal cristianesimo ma ha origini più antiche e lontane...e la comprensione dovrebbe essere finalizzata all'evitar lo scontro...


----------



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2008)

*azz*

Mailea ma allora a te piace il rischio......ti faccio i miei migliori auguri....appena lo si saprà in giro....vabbè insomma mi dispiace per le conseguenze che dovrai subire....!!Coraggio mailea...caraggio...!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	
























  almeno hai chiesto il permesso?


----------



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2008)

*chen*

Cazzo pensa un pò il dramma di quest'uomo....mo casca pure il suo governo.....li vedo per strada...li riconosci....tutti co ste facce disperate...dai coraggio...avete dimostrato ciò che siete........è finita su....ed è durata pure troppo!!!!


----------



## Sterminator (23 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cazzo pensa un pò il dramma di quest'uomo....mo casca pure il suo governo.....li vedo per strada...li riconosci....tutti co ste facce disperate...dai coraggio...avete dimostrato ciò che siete........è finita su....ed è durata pure troppo!!!!


fesso i kazzi saranno solo i tuoi e preparate ad anna' in pensione ad 80 anni col sussidio della Caritas ed il catetere (er secondo)!


----------



## Old chensamurai (23 Gennaio 2008)

adelfo ha detto:


> no chen...il perdono non è solo cristiano, è stato incamerato dal cristianesimo ma ha origini più antiche e lontane...e la comprensione dovrebbe essere finalizzata all'evitar lo scontro...


... il perdono, così come lo conosciamo noi, cristianamente, è concetto assolutamente sconosciuto alla sublime cultura greca... il concetto cristiano di "perdono", infatti, è strettamente legato a quello di "penitenza"... esistono solo due parole greche per "perdono",  _aphiemi_  e _hilaskomai..._ nessuna delle due veicolava qualcosa che avesse a che vedere con il "perdono" cristiano...


----------



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2008)

*stermi*

Dai su coraggio...sembravi er leone der tufello adesso sembri er gattino de piazza euclide.....ora mandi le figurine.....e scrivi fesso....povero sterminatorr....fra un pò arriveremo al bricconcello,ed allo stupidino,...e vabbè dai marì aveva detto che eri un osso duro....anna pure...toccava sta attenti....!!Chen portaie un pò di latte ar micetto stasera....lo senti come piange.....51 anni..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








































































































  !!


----------



## Old adelfo (23 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... il perdono, così come lo conosciamo noi, cristianamente, è concetto assolutamente sconosciuto alla sublime cultura greca... il concetto cristiano di "perdono", infatti, è strettamente legato a quello di "penitenza"... esistono solo due parole greche per "perdono", _aphiemi_ e _hilaskomai..._ nessuna delle due veicolava qualcosa che avesse a che vedere con il "perdono" cristiano...


 
non riducevo il mondo al bacino mediterraneo...


----------



## Bruja (23 Gennaio 2008)

*Chen*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... no, non posso evitare di dire quel che penso, nei modi con i quali so farlo... quindi, ribadisco che la tua posizione, che chiamerei "_giustificazionista_", non riesco a farla mia quando si toccano certi argomenti... allo stesso modo, ritengo, contrariamente a te, che la propria "_pochezza_" non possa assurgere a patente per l'esercizio della propria "_nefandezza_"... ma che il sanzionare la prima, come insegna tutta la pedagogia, possa, invece, emendare la seconda... esattamente come ha fatto l'amministratore... altrimenti, vedi, nulla impedirebbe al primo cretino, in quanto cretino e in forza del suo "_essere cretino_", di venire, che so, a far dell'empio umorismo sulla TUA famiglia saltata su una bomba...


 
Hai ragione circa il fatto che hai diritto di dire quel che pensi, hai ragione sul fatto che offendere o classificare i morti, specie certi tipi di morti sia demenziale oltre che oltraggioso in primis pere l'intelligenza, hai ragione sul cretinismo di chi si permette frasi di una oscenità intellettuale ignobile..... e più di questo non sò che dirti e sai bene come la pensi circa l'equità di poter esprimere opinioni e idee circa tutte le altre argomentazioni occrose, ma posso dire che trovo di un dileggio da Cottolengo oltre all'inutilità di tempo, ricerca (a meno chè sia cosa abituale) e pubblicazione di certi "fiori di umorismo. che rispecchiano le volte in cui i neuroni si incontrano in una mente..... e parlo di chi posta un dito medio con un preservativo al'indirizzo di un nick.   Non parteggio ma certe puttanate, specie se fatte al solo scopo di offendere tout court dimostrano solo che anche l'intelligenza spesso fa spreco di sè stessa.
Ora spero che la cosa possa rientrare sotto l'egida di una considerazione, tu sei persona colta ed intelligente, e ad onta, e permettimelo, di un temperamento abbastanza bellicoso,  credo sarai d'accordo che se uno è affetto da zoppìa non si può pretendere che cammini dritto, quindi accetta questa realtà che non è "far passare" ma semplicemente prendere atto che alla pioggia, al vento ed alla stupiditàò c'è poco da opporsi, bisogna lasciare che esaurisca la sua fonte....
e questo vale ovviamente per tutte le persone che reiteratamente non vogliono, non riescono o non intendono smetterla di stare alla ribalta di un palcoscenico da guitti intellettuali. Costoro non offendono la memoria dei morti, qualunque sia la loro nazionalità e posizione, ma la loro realtà attuale di persone facinorose e incapaci di liberalità oggettiva. Un conto è una visuale serena e corretta anche se critica, altro la faziosità che vorrebbe veder riconosciuta come verità la propria parziale visuale.
Adelfo, tanto per fare un esempio attinente,  è utente ed ospite recente, non mi interessa chi sia, come o perchè sia entrasto nè cosa lo muova, ma è argomentativo ed educato e, per me, anche se cerco di mantenere imparzialità verso tutti, farei volentieri un pacchetto di alcuni nick che obiettivamente a questo forum portano solo dialoghi inquinati, purchè uno come lui non se ne vada.... So bene che la mia opinione conta per uno, ma ho la sensazione di non essere proprio solitaria in questa valutazione, e chi si sente toccato può piccarsi finchè gli pare.
Questo è quanto....
Bruja

p.s. Sia chiaro che c'è sempre tempo e modo di rientrare nei ranghi del buon senso e della buona educazione (che non significa tarpare nessuno o tarparsi in proprio) e di dimostrare che si fa parte del popolo cartesiano e non di una comunità starnazzante....


----------



## Sterminator (23 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dai su coraggio...sembravi er leone der tufello adesso sembri er gattino de piazza euclide.....ora mandi le figurine.....e scrivi fesso....povero sterminatorr....fra un pò arriveremo al bricconcello,ed allo stupidino,...e vabbè dai marì aveva detto che eri un osso duro....anna pure...toccava sta attenti....!!Chen portaie un pò di latte ar micetto stasera....lo senti come piange.....51 anni.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tutto qua??.... sei troppo moscio....ari-pijate!


----------



## Old chensamurai (23 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> fesso i kazzi saranno solo i tuoi e preparate ad anna' in pensione ad 80 anni col sussidio della Caritas ed il catetere (er secondo)!


... Mastella si è accordato con Bagnasco, dato che la nipote di Putin, si vede con il suocero del cugino di Ratzinger... che poi è l'ex fidanzato della figlia di Calvi... sembra che abbia dato l'ordine di far cadere il governo, in accordo con i servizi segreti del Madagascar... i quali hanno rifornito di armi la CEI... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Lettrice (23 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Hai ragione circa il fatto che hai diritto di dire quel che pensi, hai ragione sul fatto che offendere o classificare i morti, specie certi tipi di morti sia demenziale oltre che oltraggioso in primis pere l'intelligenza, hai ragione sul cretinismo di chi si permette frasi di una oscenità intellettuale ignobile..... e più di questo non sò che dirti e sai bene come la pensi circa l'equità di poter esprimere opinioni e idee circa tutte le altre argomentazioni occrose, ma posso dire che trovo di un dileggio da Cottolengo oltre all'inutilità di tempo, ricerca (a meno chè sia cosa abituale) e pubblicazione di certi "fiori di umorismo. che rispecchiano le volte in cui i neuroni si incontrano in una mente..... e parlo di chi posta un dito medio con un preservativo al'indirizzo di un nick.   Non parteggio ma certe puttanate, specie se fatte al solo scopo di offendere tout court dimostrano solo che anche l'intelligenza spesso fa spreco di sè stessa.
> Ora spero che la cosa possa rientrare sotto l'egida di una considerazione, tu sei persona colta ed intelligente, e ad onta, e permettimelo, di un temperamento abbastanza bellicoso,  credo sarai d'accordo che se uno è affetto da zoppìa non si può pretendere che cammini dritto, quindi accetta questa realtà che non è "far passare" ma semplicemente prendere atto che alla pioggia, al vento ed alla stupiditàò c'è poco da opporsi, bisogna lasciare che esaurisca la sua fonte....
> e questo vale ovviamente per tutte le persone che reiteratamente non vogliono, non riescono o non intendono smetterla di stare alla ribalta di un palcoscenico da guitti intellettuali. Costoro non offendono la memoria dei morti, qualunque sia la loro nazionalità e posizione, ma la loro realtà attuale di persone facinorose e incapaci di liberalità oggettiva. Un conto è una visuale serena e corretta anche se critica, altro la faziosità che vorrebbe veder riconosciuta come verità la propria parziale visuale.
> Adelfo, tanto per fare un esempio attinente,  è utente ed ospite recente, non mi interessa chi sia, come o perchè sia entrasto nè cosa lo muova, ma è argomentativo ed educato e, per me, anche se cerco di mantenere imparzialità verso tutti, farei volentieri un pacchetto di alcuni nick che obiettivamente a questo forum portano solo dialoghi inquinati, purchè uno come lui non se ne vada.... So bene che la mia opinione conta per uno, ma ho la sensazione di non essere proprio solitaria in questa valutazione, e chi si sente toccato può piccarsi finchè gli pare.
> ...



Mi sembra un tentativo inutile... evidentemente e' questo che vogliono... fregatene ...


----------



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2008)

*Chen*

A chen allora portagli pure un po di friskie...con una ciotola di latte ar micetto de noantri...!!!


----------



## Sterminator (23 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Hai ragione circa il fatto che hai diritto di dire quel che pensi, hai ragione sul fatto che offendere o classificare i morti, specie certi tipi di morti sia demenziale oltre che oltraggioso in primis pere l'intelligenza, hai ragione sul cretinismo di chi si permette frasi di una oscenità intellettuale ignobile..... e più di questo non sò che dirti e sai bene come la pensi circa l'equità di poter esprimere opinioni e idee circa tutte le altre argomentazioni occrose, ma posso dire che trovo di un dileggio da Cottolengo oltre all'inutilità di tempo, ricerca (a meno chè sia cosa abituale) e pubblicazione di certi "fiori di umorismo. che rispecchiano le volte in cui i neuroni si incontrano in una mente..... e parlo di chi posta un dito medio con un preservativo al'indirizzo di un nick.   Non parteggio ma certe puttanate, specie se fatte al solo scopo di offendere tout court dimostrano solo che anche l'intelligenza spesso fa spreco di sè stessa.
> Ora spero che la cosa possa rientrare sotto l'egida di una considerazione, tu sei persona colta ed intelligente, e ad onta, e permettimelo, di un temperamento abbastanza bellicoso,  credo sarai d'accordo che se uno è affetto da zoppìa non si può pretendere che cammini dritto, quindi accetta questa realtà che non è "far passare" ma semplicemente prendere atto che alla pioggia, al vento ed alla stupiditàò c'è poco da opporsi, bisogna lasciare che esaurisca la sua fonte....
> e questo vale ovviamente per tutte le persone che reiteratamente non vogliono, non riescono o non intendono smetterla di stare alla ribalta di un palcoscenico da guitti intellettuali. Costoro non offendono la memoria dei morti, qualunque sia la loro nazionalità e posizione, ma la loro realtà attuale di persone facinorose e incapaci di liberalità oggettiva. Un conto è una visuale serena e corretta anche se critica, altro la faziosità che vorrebbe veder riconosciuta come verità la propria parziale visuale.
> Adelfo, tanto per fare un esempio attinente,  è utente ed ospite recente, non mi interessa chi sia, come o perchè sia entrasto nè cosa lo muova, ma è argomentativo ed educato e, per me, anche se cerco di mantenere imparzialità verso tutti, farei volentieri un pacchetto di alcuni nick che obiettivamente a questo forum portano solo dialoghi inquinati, purchè uno come lui non se ne vada.... So bene che la mia opinione conta per uno, ma ho la sensazione di non essere proprio solitaria in questa valutazione, e chi si sente toccato può piccarsi finchè gli pare.
> ...


ma dai, non ti rendi conto che stanno solo provocando e l'hanno pure ammesso....rosicano solo perche' non hanno avuto tanto spago......

mah!

Ps: che poi in questo forum girava la versione "asteriscata" del dito medio e dell'ombrello...ao' se ho er database aggiornato che ce posso FA'???

Vero Lettri'???


----------



## Old chensamurai (23 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Hai ragione circa il fatto che hai diritto di dire quel che pensi, hai ragione sul fatto che offendere o classificare i morti, specie certi tipi di morti sia demenziale oltre che oltraggioso in primis pere l'intelligenza, hai ragione sul cretinismo di chi si permette frasi di una oscenità intellettuale ignobile..... e più di questo non sò che dirti e sai bene come la pensi circa l'equità di poter esprimere opinioni e idee circa tutte le altre argomentazioni occrose, ma posso dire che trovo di un dileggio da Cottolengo oltre all'inutilità di tempo, ricerca (a meno chè sia cosa abituale) e pubblicazione di certi "fiori di umorismo. che rispecchiano le volte in cui i neuroni si incontrano in una mente..... e parlo di chi posta un dito medio con un preservativo al'indirizzo di un nick. Non parteggio ma certe puttanate, specie se fatte al solo scopo di offendere tout court dimostrano solo che anche l'intelligenza spesso fa spreco di sè stessa.
> Ora spero che la cosa possa rientrare sotto l'egida di una considerazione, tu sei persona colta ed intelligente, e ad onta, e permettimelo, di un temperamento abbastanza bellicoso, credo sarai d'accordo che se uno è affetto da zoppìa non si può pretendere che cammini dritto, quindi accetta questa realtà che non è "far passare" ma semplicemente prendere atto che alla pioggia, al vento ed alla stupiditàò c'è poco da opporsi, bisogna lasciare che esaurisca la sua fonte....
> e questo vale ovviamente per tutte le persone che reiteratamente non vogliono, non riescono o non intendono smetterla di stare alla ribalta di un palcoscenico da guitti intellettuali. Costoro non offendono la memoria dei morti, qualunque sia la loro nazionalità e posizione, ma la loro realtà attuale di persone facinorose e incapaci di liberalità oggettiva. Un conto è una visuale serena e corretta anche se critica, altro la faziosità che vorrebbe veder riconosciuta come verità la propria parziale visuale.
> Adelfo, tanto per fare un esempio attinente, è utente ed ospite recente, non mi interessa chi sia, come o perchè sia entrasto nè cosa lo muova, ma è argomentativo ed educato e, per me, anche se cerco di mantenere imparzialità verso tutti, farei volentieri un pacchetto di alcuni nick che obiettivamente a questo forum portano solo dialoghi inquinati, purchè uno come lui non se ne vada.... So bene che la mia opinione conta per uno, ma ho la sensazione di non essere proprio solitaria in questa valutazione, e chi si sente toccato può piccarsi finchè gli pare.
> ...


... concordo pienamente... specialmente sul Cottolengo... hi, hi, hi... quanto ad Adelfo, ho avuto modo di scambiare, con lui, alcune opinioni... basta leggere per capire di "_cosa_" e soprattutto "_come_" abbiamo discusso... quindi, anche su questo, concordo...


----------



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2008)

*certo*

é tipico di una certa corrente politica....fomentare...insinuare per poi dire sono loro....infatti son stato io a scrivere sulle foibe....sempre io a scrivere nefandezze sul papa...sempre io a scrivere onore ai partigiani....ancora io a dar del figlio di...a compagnostermi...e daje mo stai a katena su!!!Mò zitto è...!!!


----------



## Old adelfo (23 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> .
> Adelfo, tanto per fare un esempio attinente, è utente ed ospite recente, non mi interessa chi sia, come o perchè sia entrasto nè cosa lo muova, ma è argomentativo ed educato e, per me, anche se cerco di mantenere imparzialità verso tutti, farei volentieri un pacchetto di alcuni nick che obiettivamente a questo
> ....


 
grazie...è stato un piacere leggere le tue parole e vorrei ripetere che sono entrato in questo forum invitato da un partecipante e che non è l'unico forum che frequento ma l'unico che mi abbia accolto con basse insinuazioni da parte di alcuni partecipanti...mi piace confrontarmi e discutere ma mai perdendo di vista il rispetto per gli altri e ancor più per me stesso....se perdendo le staffe cadessi nell'insulto per altri mi sentirei io come primo insultato dal mio stesso comportamento...


----------



## Old chensamurai (23 Gennaio 2008)

adelfo ha detto:


> non riducevo il mondo al bacino mediterraneo...


... adesso mi stai incuriosendo... spiegati meglio... da dove sarebbe giunto il concetto di "_perdono-penitenza_" cristiano?... non mi verrai mica a dire che lo identifichi con la "_com_-passione" buddista, vero?...


----------



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2008)

*adelfo*

Basse insinuazioni?Adelfo lascia stare...tanto son sempre i soliti...cmq non pensavo anche con i nuovi arrivati....poi sei talmente moderato e tranquillo!!Fossero tuuti come te....sarei pronto a scommetter su chi ti ha fatto una così calorosa accoglienza.....!!!Coraggio adelfo coraggio.....!!


----------



## Sterminator (23 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> é tipico di una certa corrente politica....fomentare...insinuare per poi dire sono loro....infatti son stato io a scrivere sulle foibe....sempre io a scrivere nefandezze sul papa...sempre io a scrivere onore ai partigiani....ancora io a dar del figlio di...a compagnostermi...e daje mo stai a katena su!!!Mò zitto è...!!!


ao' kazzone mo' basta a farte beneficienza....er dottore se paga.... per oggi t'abbandono non prima de ricordarve ( a te ed a Chen) cio' che prescrive la cura...


----------



## Old adelfo (23 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... adesso mi stai incuriosendo... spiegati meglio... da dove sarebbe giunto il concetto di "_perdono-penitenza_" cristiano?... non mi verrai mica a dire che lo identifichi con la "_com_-passione" buddista, vero?...


 
non ho mai usato il concetto perdono-penitenza....ma solo perdono caro chen...la penitenza collegata al perdono riconosco sia ben identificata con il cristianesimo...il perdono è componente di molte religioni pure quella animista....


----------



## Old adelfo (23 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Basse insinuazioni?Adelfo lascia stare...tanto son sempre i soliti...cmq non pensavo anche con i nuovi arrivati....poi sei talmente moderato e tranquillo!!Fossero tuuti come te....sarei pronto a scommetter su chi ti ha fatto una così calorosa accoglienza.....!!!Coraggio adelfo coraggio.....!!


 
grazie oscuro...si, probabilmente son sempre i soliti che non so per quale motivo mi hanno subito posizionato nel gruppo dei nemici da combattere a prescindere..ma ti assicuro che non mi interessa minimamente


----------



## Old chensamurai (23 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ao' kazzone mo' basta a farte beneficienza....er dottore se paga.... per oggi t'abbandono non prima de ricordarve ( a te ed a Chen) cio' che prescrive la cura...


... Bagnasco è implicato nel traffico di plutonio verso l'Iran... un satellite americano ha fotografato Bagnasco, Ratzinger e Rocco Buttiglione che trattavano un lauto pagamento in droga e armi... Sindona sapeva tutto... e per questo è stato avvelenato da uomini della confindustria siciliana... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Bruja (23 Gennaio 2008)

*stermì*



sterminatorr ha detto:


> ma dai, non ti rendi conto che stanno solo provocando e l'hanno pure ammesso....rosicano solo perche' non hanno avuto tanto spago......
> 
> mah!
> 
> ...


Ok, quello era un ricordo lasciato da Fa a seguito di una discussione scherzosa, ma tu, a cui più volte ho riconosciuto intelligenza e umorismo, avresti proprio tanto disagio nel dimostrare..... la metto sul personale, a dimostrarmi, che l'ironia può essere figlia di dialogo scherzoso ma che non debba mai scendere di livello... non vorresti dare proprio tu il via e far sì che chi continuerà nel dileggio resto isolato?
L'umorismo, l'ironia, lo scherzo giocoso l'hanno sempre fatta da padrone qui dentro, ma marche trascendere? Perchè anzichè seguire l'onda della volgarità non possa essere quasi piacevole dimostrare che si può diuscutere e scherzare senza scendere di livello.... La mia non è piaggeria, ma sareste tutti in rado di farlo, quindi la mia è una domanda collegiale, perchè deve essere così difficile essere al di sopra dello squallore verbale, specie se, come so e leggo, tutti siete dotati di una conoscenza invidiabile della lingua italiana e della sua esternazione?
Non ho nulla di personale Stermì, credimi, ma è così spiacevole vedere che nessuno fa il primo passo per paura di passare per quello che non rimbecca.
Vuoi tu.... e volete tutti, e ripeto lo chiedo a tutti, pur restando nelle vostre convinzioni, mantenere un confronto dialettico e non svilente nei modi e nei termini?
Io adesso passo, perchè davvero se non è chiaro il messaggio che sto mandando, ritengo sia inutile ripetermi.... l'ho già scritto, non voglio imbonire nessuno, ma fate in modo che non sia neppure necessario; ci guadagniamo tutti ed anche il forum in immagine e piacevolezza soprattutto per chi entrerà prossimamente.
Grazie per l'ascolto ed il seguito che darete a questa richiesta.
Bruja


----------



## MariLea (23 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Bagnasco è implicato nel traffico di plutonio verso l'Iran... un satellite americano ha fotografato Bagnasco, Ratzinger e Rocco Buttiglione che trattavano un lauto pagamento in droga e armi... Sindona sapeva tutto... e per questo è stato avvelenato da uomini della confindustria siciliana... hi, hi, hi...


... dopo questo scoop... posso tornare a lavorare più serena...


----------



## Sterminator (23 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Bagnasco è implicato nel traffico di plutonio verso l'Iran... un satellite americano ha fotografato Bagnasco, Ratzinger e Rocco Buttiglione che trattavano un lauto pagamento in droga e armi... Sindona sapeva tutto... e per questo è stato avvelenato da uomini della confindustria siciliana... hi, hi, hi...


se te l'ha detto mammina ce credo...co' tutte le battaglie com-battute!



























ao' a proposito de servizi, ricordate la cura!

te saluto mongolino....


----------



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2008)

*sterminator*

Manda ancora le figurine....che tanto t'avemo ridotto a questo......a mannà le figurelle...!!!A micetto de noantri...non pensi de falla finita no?facevi tanto er caporione...ao ao...e mò guardate..te devi da vede....!!A compa...t'avevo pesato dar primo minuto.....se parte nà pizza ar trullo la pii te a milano..tu sei il classico:Mo scenno...se scenno...mò te gonfio..e poi le pii de santa ragione!!A fratè...un consiglio:dattè...cioè:continua a dattè...anche se è tardi tu dattè... tanto la figura l'hai fatta...t'avemo tutti conosciuto...sarva er sarvabile!!!!Anche se c'è poco da sarva..!Te chiedo:Ma a 51 anni nt'à potevi evita sta figura de.....?


----------



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2008)

*adelfo*

Mi raccomando...resta!!Come vedi non siam tutti come loro.....ciao adè!!!


----------



## Old adelfo (23 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi raccomando...resta!!Come vedi non siam tutti come loro.....ciao adè!!!


 
certo...ma sai quello che mi disturbò molto nella prima discussione? cercai di spiegare un argomento che professionalmente conosco molto bene e come risposta mi son sentito dileggiare e ironizzare sulla mia "vantata" professionalità....
ma come non raccolgo non dimentico....


----------



## Sterminator (23 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Manda ancora le figurine....che tanto t'avemo ridotto a questo......a mannà le figurelle...!!!A micetto de noantri...non pensi de falla finita no?facevi tanto er caporione...ao ao...e mò guardate..te devi da vede....!!A compa...t'avevo pesato dar primo minuto.....se parte nà pizza ar trullo la pii te a milano..tu sei il classico:Mo scenno...se scenno...mò te gonfio..e poi le pii de santa ragione!!A fratè...un consiglio:dattè...cioè:continua a dattè...anche se è tardi tu dattè... tanto la figura l'hai fatta...t'avemo tutti conosciuto...sarva er sarvabile!!!!Anche se c'è poco da sarva..!Te chiedo:Ma a 51 anni nt'à potevi evita sta figura de.....?


ma come mo' te lamenti pure che nun so' scurrile???

Non carezzarti troppo la capoccia, a' fai da te!



























Ciao ciao fai da te mo' te saluto!Arrangiate!


----------



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2008)

*Chen*

Lo sò ti ha dato del figlio di.....lascia stare e cerca di capire il dramma di quest'uomo....pensalo solo su una panchina...a piagne...alla festa dell'unità.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




























  p  overo sterminatorr...mò pure all'opposizione....!!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (23 Gennaio 2008)

adelfo ha detto:


> non ho mai usato il concetto perdono-penitenza....ma solo perdono caro chen...la penitenza collegata al perdono riconosco sia ben identificata con il cristianesimo...il perdono è componente di molte religioni pure quella animista....


... hi, hi, hi... amico mio, ma che dici?... il concetto di perdono è inevitabilmente collegato al concetto di colpa e quindi di espiazione... senza colpa, non esiste perdono... non ha alcun senso... in_ principio_ è la colpa... e la colpa, è _invenzione cristiana_... nelle religioni animistiche, invece, quello che chiami _perdono_, non è altro che il _propiziarsi _nuovamente il favore degli dei dopo aver violato _il Sacro_... come avviene, per esempio, nella religione Shintoista... ma non prevede alcuna intoiezione della colpa... come invece avviene nel cristianesimo...


----------



## MK (23 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... il concetto di perdono è inevitabilmente collegato al concetto di colpa e quindi di espiazione... senza colpa, non esiste perdono... non ha alcun senso... in_ principio_ è la colpa... e la colpa, è _invenzione cristiana_... nelle religioni animistiche, invece, quello che chiami _perdono_, non è altro che il _propiziarsi _nuovamente il favore degli dei dopo aver violato _il Sacro_... come avviene, per esempio, nella religione Shintoista... ma non prevede alcuna intoiezione della colpa... come invece avviene nel cristianesimo...


----------



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2008)

*Adelfo*

Quanto mi piacerebbe leggerlo...quanto tu non lo sai!!!Purtroppo adelfo ogni famiglia ha le sue croci...e anche noi abbiam le nostre.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	
























  !!!


----------



## Old adelfo (23 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... hi, hi, hi... amico mio, ma che dici?... il concetto di perdono è inevitabilmente collegato al concetto di colpa e quindi di espiazione... senza colpa, non esiste perdono... non ha alcun senso... in_ principio_ è la colpa... e la colpa, è _invenzione cristiana_... nelle religioni animistiche, invece, quello che chiami _perdono_, non è altro che il _propiziarsi _nuovamente il favore degli dei dopo aver violato _il Sacro_... come avviene, per esempio, nella religione Shintoista... ma non prevede alcuna intoiezione della colpa... come invece avviene nel cristianesimo...


 
forse non hai letto bene, o non mi sono spiegato bene io, era ben chiaro per me che il perdono fa ovviamente parte di altri culti...molto....ma lo staccavo dalla penitenza...e ovviamente il perdono è collegato alla colpa ma non tanto ovviamente alla penitenza....


----------



## Old chensamurai (23 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> se te l'ha detto mammina ce credo...co' tutte le battaglie com-battute!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... tieni conto, poi, che Bush in persona è stato visto alla guida di un camion carico di armi e diretto in Afghanistan... il Mullah Omar, come saprai, sfuggito alle forze americane, in sella ad una "moto guzzi" 350, in realtà era il fidanzato segreto di Hillary Clinton, candidata democratica alla casa bianca... il marito, invece, ai tempi della sua presidenza, s'era innamorato di una delle mogli di Saddam Hussein... la quale, però, gli ha preferito Giulio Andreotti... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old adelfo (23 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... hi, hi, hi... amico mio, ma che dici?... il concetto di perdono è inevitabilmente collegato al concetto di colpa e quindi di espiazione... senza colpa, non esiste perdono... non ha alcun senso... in_ principio_ è la colpa... e la colpa, è _invenzione cristiana_... nelle religioni animistiche, invece, quello che chiami _perdono_, non è altro che il _propiziarsi _nuovamente il favore degli dei dopo aver violato _il Sacro_... come avviene, per esempio, nella religione Shintoista... ma non prevede alcuna intoiezione della colpa... come invece avviene nel cristianesimo...


 
in ogni caso...abile, molto abile chen nel manipolare le parole..nell'usare quelle che ritieni maggiormente utili per supportare i tuoi concetti e ignorare le altre....ti devo fare i miei complimenti ma non mi impressioni minimemente con tutto il nozionismo che inserisci anche forzatamente nelle tue risposte...conosco molti colleghi che si comportano similmente...complimenti in ogni caso..


----------



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2008)

*stermi*

Ciao micè spero propio dà rivedette...sai mò ogni giorno è bbono...si posso spero de da nà  parola bbona...infonno tè sei carmato...mò stai bello a katena..le pizze l'ai pjiate ,eppure tante...forse pure troppe...che te devo da dì?Mò peggio pe ttè a voluto fà er caporione....e te ne stai usci da gran c.......e!!!Fratè la prossima volta se ce sarà...vedi da evita sei n'omo de51 anni non è bello....potresti essè mi padre!!!!!Addio cì!!!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (23 Gennaio 2008)

adelfo ha detto:


> certo...ma sai quello che mi disturbò molto nella prima discussione? cercai di spiegare un argomento che professionalmente conosco molto bene e come risposta mi son sentito dileggiare e ironizzare sulla mia "vantata" professionalità....
> ma come non raccolgo non dimentico....


... a proposito, circa la discussione sulla proprietà delle foto, posso dirti una cosa: avevi ragione... mica perché lo dico io, eh?... solamente perché me l'hanno confermato quattro avvocati... di quelli con gli attributi... diciamo... mi piace verificare le cose che non conosco... insomma, imparo...


----------



## MK (23 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... mi piace verificare le cose che non conosco... insomma, imparo...


 
Mai smettere di imparare...


----------



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2008)

*chen*

Chen con chi era il motivo del contendere?Chi era ad aver accolto adelfo?te lo ricordi per favore?


----------



## Old adelfo (23 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... a proposito, circa la discussione sulla proprietà delle foto, posso dirti una cosa: avevi ragione... mica perché lo dico io, eh?... solamente perché me l'hanno confermato quattro avvocati... di quelli con gli attributi... diciamo... mi piace verificare le cose che non conosco... insomma, imparo...


 
grazie chen....ma vorrei dire che sono pure io un avvocato con i cosiddetti e che tratto i contratti internazionali da circa 20 anni....mi fa piacere che tu mi dia quest'approvazione e mi fa ancor di più capire il silenzio totale da parte di chi invece ironizzava...


----------



## Old chensamurai (23 Gennaio 2008)

adelfo ha detto:


> in ogni caso...abile, molto abile chen nel manipolare le parole..nell'usare quelle che ritieni maggiormente utili per supportare i tuoi concetti e ignorare le altre....ti devo fare i miei complimenti ma non mi impressioni minimemente con tutto il nozionismo che inserisci anche forzatamente nelle tue risposte...conosco molti colleghi che si comportano similmente...complimenti in ogni caso..


... no, no, aspetta, aspetta... guarda che stai facendo un bel "processo alle intenzioni"... non ho manipolato assolutamente nulla... cavolo, mica si stava parlando di calcio... l'argomento è molto complesso... di natura filosofica... e fraintendersi reciprocamente è facilissimo... quanto al nozionismo, in realtà, non è nozionismo... è il mio lavoro... hi, hi, hi... lavoro all'Università... _filosofia_...


----------



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2008)

*adelfo*

Mi stai facendo morire adelfo:chi ironizzava?Chi?


----------



## Old Giusy (23 Gennaio 2008)

Certo che tu Oscuro non ti stanchi mai....
Perchè non partecipi anche alle altre discussioni?
Io per esempio ti conosco solo per scambio di battute pesanti con altri forumisti, ma non ricordo altri tuoi interventi particolari...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




E credo sia un peccato....


----------



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2008)

*Giusy*

HAi ragione giusy.....quanto hai ragione....vedrai fra un pò ritorno a scrivere serenamente...come ho sempre fatto...prima....!!!Ciao


----------



## Old Giusy (23 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> HAi ragione giusy.....quanto hai ragione....vedrai fra un pò ritorno a scrivere serenamente...come ho sempre fatto...prima....!!!Ciao


Ne sono felice!
Ciao!


----------



## Old chensamurai (23 Gennaio 2008)

adelfo ha detto:


> grazie chen....ma vorrei dire che sono pure io un avvocato con i cosiddetti e che tratto i contratti internazionali da circa 20 anni....mi fa piacere che tu mi dia quest'approvazione e mi fa ancor di più capire il silenzio totale da parte di chi invece ironizzava...


... amico mio, se rimarrai in questo forum, t'accorgerai che Chen, pur con tutti i limiti, dice ch'è bianco il bianco... e chiama nero il nero... se scrivi una stronzata te lo dico... se scrivi cose interessanti, te lo dico... uso il metodo critico... aborro quello dogmatico... detesto le banalità e i luoghi comuni... combatto l'ipocrisia... cerco persone intelligenti con le quali incrociare la spada della dialettica e dell'argomentazione... sul filo tagliente del ragionamento... sempre al primo sangue... non voglio morti in questo forum... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old adelfo (23 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi stai facendo morire adelfo:chi ironizzava?Chi?


 
evito di menzionarli proprio per non innescare nuovamente polemiche ma credo che sia abbastanza facile dedurre qualche nome....non ha ormai importanza anche se, come scritto prima, non dimentico....


----------



## Old adelfo (23 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... amico mio, se rimarrai in questo forum, t'accorgerai che Chen, pur con tutti i limiti, dice ch'è bianco il bianco... e chiama nero il nero... se scrivi una stronzata te lo dico... se scrivi cose interessanti, te lo dico... uso il metodo critico... aborro quello dogmatico... detesto le banalità e i luoghi comuni... combatto l'ipocrisia... cerco persone intelligenti con le quali incrociare la spada della dialettica e dell'argomentazione... sul filo tagliente del ragionamento... sempre al primo sangue... non voglio morti in questo forum... hi, hi, hi...


 
amo la morte virtuale.....


----------



## Sterminator (23 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> HAi ragione giusy.....quanto hai ragione....vedrai fra un pò ritorno a scrivere serenamente...come ho sempre fatto...prima....!!!Ciao


che ce vole, basta che te levi er bastone che t'hanno infilato in kulo e che te da' fastidio a sta' seduto....

ocio pero' che s'affloscia a' spina dorsale!


----------



## Sterminator (23 Gennaio 2008)

adelfo ha detto:


> evito di menzionarli proprio per non innescare nuovamente polemiche ma credo che sia abbastanza facile dedurre qualche nome....non ha ormai importanza anche se, come scritto prima, non dimentico....


e digli che non era sterminatorr che dubitava della tua scienza, oseno' er kazzone nun dorme stanotte....

io dico che nun dorme per le troppe seghe.... (mentali specifico)


----------



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2008)

*giusy*

Prima di esser Oscuro...scrivevo da LEONE...ed era piacevole star qui..poi le cose son cambiate....e l'ammetto mi son abbrutito..perdendo  spesso la misura!!Purtroppo l'esasperazione....il difendersi ad oltranza...ti allontana un pò da certe finalità!!!Me ne rendo conto!!!!Cmq grazie lo stesso!!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (23 Gennaio 2008)

adelfo ha detto:


> evito di menzionarli proprio per non innescare nuovamente polemiche ma credo che sia abbastanza facile dedurre qualche nome....non ha ormai importanza anche se, come scritto prima, non dimentico....


... comunque, Adelfo, hai vinto facilmente dai... tu sei un professionista... dall'altra parte avevi gente che scambiava la _Legge _con le _Sentenze _(magari di primo grado...)... sentenze copia e incolla... hi, hi, hi... insomma, è come mettere Steven Seagal a combattere con un paralitico... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old Giusy (23 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> che ce vole, basta che te levi er bastone che t'hanno infilato in kulo e che te da' fastidio a sta' seduto....
> 
> ocio pero' che s'affloscia a' spina dorsale!


Stermi.... su su.... fai il bravo.....
Ehi che io sono una prof, ora ti metto una bella nota e domani accompagnato dai genitori!!!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (23 Gennaio 2008)

adelfo ha detto:


> amo la morte virtuale.....


Cioè?


----------



## Old adelfo (23 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> e digli che non era sterminatorr che dubitava della tua scienza, oseno' er kazzone nun dorme stanotte....
> 
> io dico che nun dorme per le troppe seghe.... (mentali specifico)


 
nessun problema a dire che tu non sei stato tra quelli...nulla da dire nei tuoi confronti se non che a volte preferirei leggere meno volgarità che nulla hanno a che vedere con il livello delle tue argomentazioni....


----------



## Old adelfo (23 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Cioè?


 
non mi fermo al primo sangue....preciso bene solo in scontri virtuali, verbali.....


----------



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2008)

*Stermi*

à miciè e daje su a katena!!!Tanto ciò sò che ponno esse state l'amichette tue....tanto solo tè potevi avè ste amichettè...cmq si continui nun metto nessuna bbona parola..e....e ce lo sai!!ADDio cì alla prossima tua figura de....sempre che la potrai fà.....!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (23 Gennaio 2008)

adelfo ha detto:


> non mi fermo al primo sangue....preciso bene solo in scontri virtuali, verbali.....


Tipico degli avvocati....  

	
	
		
		
	


	








   avere l'ultima parola dico... sarà che nella mia famiglia ce ne sono un sacco di avvocati....  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Ma è bello sostenere le proprie argomentazioni con eleganza, chiarezza....


----------



## Mari' (23 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> à miciè e daje su a katena!!!Tanto ciò sò che ponno esse state l'amichette tue....tanto solo tè potevi avè ste amichettè...cmq si continui nun metto nessuna bbona parola..e....e ce lo sai!!ADDio cì alla prossima tua figura de....sempre che la potrai fà.....!!!


Tu sei un imbecille, e da imbecille, puoi SOLO leccare il culo di Chen e della Tua amichetta.

Io aspetto il prossimo match.


----------



## Old chensamurai (23 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> e digli che non era sterminatorr che dubitava della tua scienza, oseno' er kazzone nun dorme stanotte....
> 
> io dico che nun dorme per le troppe seghe.... (mentali specifico)


... Andreotti, in combutta con Agnelli, ha finanziato i pasdaran iraniani e i gruppi separatisti libanesi... si sa che i barchini del golfo sono stati prodotti da una fabbrica del gruppo FIAT... e, attenzione, la CIA ha dei documenti che attestano il coinvolgimento di Berlinguer e Nilde Iotti nella fabbricazione dell'atomica Nord Coreana... infatti, la Iotti se la faceva con un generale dell'esercito nord coreano che conobbe ai tempi di Ialta... d'altra parte, anche il KGB aveva le prove di un finanziamento egiziano alla banda della Magliana... quindi... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Lettrice (23 Gennaio 2008)

Sono allibita... state ancora in questo thread a friggere l'aria...


----------



## Old chensamurai (23 Gennaio 2008)

adelfo ha detto:


> amo la morte virtuale.....


... la morte è sempre virtuale... dopo _Lavoisier_ è così... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Mari' (23 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Andreotti, in combutta con Agnelli, ha finanziato i pasdaran iraniani e i gruppi separatisti libanesi... si sa che i barchini del golfo sono stati prodotti da una fabbrica del gruppo FIAT... e, attenzione, la CIA ha dei documenti che attestano il coinvolgimento di Berlinguer e Nilde Iotti nella fabbricazione dell'atomica Nord Coreana... infatti, la Iotti se la faceva con un generale dell'esercito nord coreano che conobbe ai tempi di Ialta... d'altra parte, anche il KGB aveva le prove di un finanziamento egiziano alla banda della Magliana... quindi... hi, hi, hi...


Invece a te dico: Non capisco a che gioco stai giocando  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ... ho appena fatto in tempo a ri-credermi su di te, non mi piaci affatto.

Ciao ChenChen.


----------



## Old chensamurai (23 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> che ce vole, basta che te levi er bastone che t'hanno infilato in kulo e che te da' fastidio a sta' seduto....
> 
> ocio pero' che s'affloscia a' spina dorsale!


... come dire... _savoir faire_... hi, hi, hi... il gusto di sé stessi... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2008)

*MARì*

Ammazza che finezza...vi vedrei bene l'età e la stessa...infelici lo siete entrambi...però...vi vedo bene insieme marì e stermì....una coppia ben assortita...colorità...poco incline alla volgarità...una coppia sobria ed elegante...EMPATICA direi!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















  Anna potrebbe far l'amante....ma sai che bel trio?Lui lei e l'altra....vabbè la volgarità si sprecherebbe...mi farebbe piacer esser il vostro vicino di casa......!!!


----------



## Old adelfo (23 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... la morte è sempre virtuale... dopo _Lavoisier_ è così... hi, hi, hi...


 
ahi chen....ora ti saluto perchè ho un impegno ma questa tua dichiarazione fa violentemente contrasto con tutta la discussione che hai vissuto precedentemente...non mi pare proprio che per una morte virtuale tante persone possono piangere e mai più dimenticare....pensa a dopodomani...ciao chen, ti ritroverò sempre con piacere


----------



## Mari' (23 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ammazza che finezza...vi vedrei bene l'età e la stessa...infelici lo siete entrambi...però...vi vedo bene insieme marì e stermì....una coppia ben assortita...colorità...poco incline alla volgarità...una coppia sobria ed elegante...EMPATICA direi!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tu va a raccattare saponette e peli ... sei adatto, ti sta a pennello il ruolo.


----------



## Old chensamurai (23 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sono allibita... state ancora in questo thread a friggere l'aria...


... la domanda è d'obbligo: _che te ne frega_?... d'altra parte, anche tu sei qui con noi... _o sbaglio_?... e il tuo presente contributo mi pare ontologicamente ben al di sotto dell'aria fritta... quindi... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2008)

*Chen*

Se hai bisogno di un bidet sai dove trovarmi chen....marì ha detto che.....e che non gli piaci più....sarà dura per te...marì il pozzo di scienza.....!!!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (23 Gennaio 2008)

adelfo ha detto:


> ahi chen....ora ti saluto perchè ho un impegno ma questa tua dichiarazione fa violentemente contrasto con tutta la discussione che hai vissuto precedentemente...non mi pare proprio che per una morte virtuale tante persone possono piangere e mai più dimenticare....pensa a dopodomani...ciao chen, ti ritroverò sempre con piacere


... frena, frena, amico mio... prima devi andare a vedere quel che dice il buon Antoine... hi, hi, hi... ciao... e a presto... a proposito, tu lo sai, vero?... intendo dire, tu lo sai che io so, vero?... sì, sì... io so... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Mari' (23 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se hai bisogno di un bidet sai dove trovarmi chen....marì ha detto che.....e che non gli piaci più....sarà dura per te...marì il pozzo di scienza.....!!!!


Sei un imbecille.


----------



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2008)

*Chen*

Poi quando hai tempo spiega un pò a marì quante ce ne siam fatte io e te....che magari leccare il c.. sicuramente è piu prerogativa del trio monezzza...er famoso trio....!!!CIAO


----------



## Old adelfo (23 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... frena, frena, amico mio... prima devi andare a vedere quel che dice il buon Antoine... hi, hi, hi... ciao... e a presto... a proposito, tu lo sai, vero?... intendo dire, tu lo sai che io so, vero?... sì, sì... io so... hi, hi, hi...


 
che tu sai...no, non so....illuminami chen...
ricordati sempre che amo la polemica...intelligente...


----------



## Old adelfo (23 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... frena, frena, amico mio... prima devi andare a vedere quel che dice il buon Antoine... hi, hi, hi... ciao... e a presto... a proposito, tu lo sai, vero?... intendo dire, tu lo sai che io so, vero?... sì, sì... io so... hi, hi, hi...


il buon Antoine lo conosco solo come grande chimico francese che terminò la sua vita probabilmente in place de la concorde....


----------



## Old chensamurai (23 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se hai bisogno di un bidet sai dove trovarmi chen....marì ha detto che.....e che non gli piaci più....sarà dura per te...marì il pozzo di scienza.....!!!!


... dai Oscuro, Marì è una brava ragazza... sì, insomma, una brava signora... hi, hi, hi... guarda che lei mi vuol bene... e vuol bene anche a te, credimi... devi ammettere che non è mai scesa a certi livelli... questo bisogna ammetterlo... a certe nefandezze e scurrilità... è un po' pesantina ma, suvvia, tu hai trent'anni, lei il doppio...


----------



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2008)

*Marì*

Poi salutami er micetto der trullo...stermi l'ho visto veramente male!!!CIà


----------



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2008)

*Chen*

Ok chen se me l'ho chiedi tu...sò esser un bravo lecca....ho sepmre avuto rispetto per le persone anziane e non voglio cominciare adesso!!!CIAO NONNA MARì..va bene così???


----------



## Old chensamurai (23 Gennaio 2008)

adelfo ha detto:


> che tu sai...no, non so....illuminami chen...
> ricordati sempre che amo la polemica...intelligente...


... hi, hi, hi... lo so, lo so... eccome se lo so... lasciamo stare dai... non ha molta importanza...


----------



## Old adelfo (23 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... hi, hi, hi... lo so, lo so... eccome se lo so... lasciamo stare dai... non ha molta importanza...


no chen...non amo questo comportamento...chiarisci visto che l'argomento mi riguarda....per favore...


----------



## Mari' (23 Gennaio 2008)

Chen come sei sceso in basso ... metterti allo stesso gradino di ombra e della sua amichetta.


MAH!


----------



## Old chensamurai (23 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok chen se me l'ho chiedi tu...sò esser un bravo lecca....ho sepmre avuto rispetto per le persone anziane e non voglio cominciare adesso!!!CIAO NONNA MARì..va bene così???


... hi, hi, hi... bravo oscuro... Marì è una brava ragazza... sì, insomma, una signora ch'è nostra amica... un'amica che sbaglia... come c'erano, anni fa, i "_compagni che sbagliavano_"... sì, insomma, i terroristi di sinistra... quello che mi sorprende è come possa scambiare per "_di sinistra_", un pirla ch'è solo _pietosa_-mente "_sinistro_"... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Mari' (23 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok chen se me l'ho chiedi tu...sò esser un bravo lecca....ho sepmre avuto rispetto per le persone anziane e non voglio cominciare adesso!!!CIAO NONNA MARì..va bene così???


Ibecille ... da quando arrivare a 61anni e' una colpa, un crimine da bandire e ridicolizzare come fai tu?! Ma non ti vergogni?

Tu, non ci arriverai ... penso proprio di no, almeno nelle mie conzioni fisiche e mentale, strunz.


----------



## Mari' (23 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... hi, hi, hi... bravo oscuro... Marì è una brava ragazza... sì, insomma, una signora ch'è nostra amica... un'amica che sbaglia... come c'erano, anni fa, i "_compagni che sbagliavano_"... sì, insomma, i terroristi di sinistra... quello che mi sorprende è come possa scambiare per "_di sinistra_", un pirla ch'è solo _pietosa_-mente "_sinistro_"... hi, hi, hi...


A questo punto e strunz passano a due.


----------



## Old chensamurai (23 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Chen come sei sceso in basso ... metterti allo stesso gradino di ombra e della sua amichetta.
> 
> 
> MAH!


... Cosa?... hi, hi, hi... guarda che sono due persone molto divertenti... Cat, che ho avuto modo d'incontrare a Verona, peraltro, è un gran pezzo di figliola... madonna mia, quando l'ho vista sono rimasto abbagliato dalla sua avvenenza... una deliziosa gazzella africana...

... Oscuro è un bravo ragazzo... impulsivo, magari... bellicoso e sanguigno... ma assolutamente non cattivo... ti ricordo che quando gli ho teso la mano, ci siamo tranquillamente chiariti su tutti i fronti...  

... vedi, amica mia, la vera feccia, sta altrove... e anche qui ne hai potuto apprezzare l'olezzo... scurrilità, ditini alzati, cessi, volgarità... insomma, ad ognuno ciò che più gli compete... secondo censo e rango... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old Anna A (23 Gennaio 2008)

adelfo ha detto:


> grazie chen....ma vorrei dire che sono pure io un avvocato con i cosiddetti e che tratto i contratti internazionali da circa 20 anni....mi fa piacere che tu mi dia quest'approvazione e mi fa ancor di più capire il silenzio totale da parte di chi invece ironizzava...


senti una cosa, mr oui, je suis cathrine denevue...
io resto convinta della mia tesi, peraltro suffragata da una sentenza in cassazione che hai pure letto.
e poi tutto 'sto tuo parlare forbito...tutto 'sto volere dimostrarti superpartes... mi dispiace ma con me non fa presa...


----------



## Old Anna A (23 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Cosa?... hi, hi, hi... guarda che sono due persone molto divertenti... Cat, che ho avuto modo d'incontrare a Verona, peraltro, è un gran pezzo di figliola... madonna mia, quando l'ho vista sono rimasto abbagliato dalla sua avvenenza... una deliziosa gazzella africana...
> 
> ... Oscuro è un bravo ragazzo... impulsivo, magari... bellicoso e sanguigno... ma assolutamente non cattivo... ti ricordo che quando gli ho teso la mano, ci siamo tranquillamente chiariti su tutti i fronti...
> 
> ... vedi, amica mia, la vera feccia, sta altrove... e anche qui ne hai potuto apprezzare l'olezzo... scurrilità, ditini alzati, cessi, volgarità... insomma, ad ognuno ciò che più gli compete... secondo censo e rango... hi, hi, hi...


censo... rango...


----------



## Old chensamurai (23 Gennaio 2008)

adelfo ha detto:


> no chen...non amo questo comportamento...chiarisci visto che l'argomento mi riguarda....per favore...


... è una cosa che riguarda più me che te... il tuo stile e il tuo modo di scrivere mi ricorda una persona che ho conosciuto in passato... so che non puoi essere "_lei_"... dato che tu sei un "_lui_"... ma mi piacerebbe tanto che tu lo fossi... perché con quella persona ho fatto delle battaglie epiche... roba rimasta nella storia... insomma, sono reminescenze... non c'era nessuna allusione in quel che ti ho scritto... solo ricordi...


----------



## Old Anna A (23 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ammazza che finezza...vi vedrei bene l'età e la stessa...infelici lo siete entrambi...però...vi vedo bene insieme marì e stermì....una coppia ben assortita...colorità...poco incline alla volgarità...una coppia sobria ed elegante...EMPATICA direi!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e tu potresti fare quello che fai ora, cioè il coglione..


----------



## Old chensamurai (23 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> senti una cosa, mr oui, je suis cathrine denevue...
> io resto convinta della mia tesi, peraltro suffragata da una sentenza in cassazione che hai pure letto.
> e poi tutto 'sto tuo parlare forbito...tutto 'sto volere dimostrarti superpartes... mi dispiace ma con me non fa presa...


... Annetta, puoi girarla e _ri_-girarla come ti pare... un ufficio legale di una delle più grandi multinazionali del mondo, mi ha prontamente risposto, senza esitazione, che Mr. Adelfo ha ragione... poi, nessuno ti può impedire di raccontartela come ti pare... ad ognuno i propri deliri... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old Anna A (23 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... hi, hi, hi... bravo oscuro... Marì è una brava ragazza... sì, insomma, una signora ch'è nostra amica... un'amica che sbaglia... come c'erano, anni fa, i "_compagni che sbagliavano_"... sì, insomma, i terroristi di sinistra... quello che mi sorprende è come possa scambiare per "_di sinistra_", un pirla ch'è solo _pietosa_-mente "_sinistro_"... hi, hi, hi...


Cen, quando scrivi puttanate come queste mi vien voglia di piangere sull'intelligenza umana.


----------



## Old Anna A (23 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Annetta, puoi girarla e _ri_-girarla come ti pare... un ufficio legale di una delle più grandi multinazionali del mondo, mi ha prontamente risposto, senza esitazione, che Mr. Adelfo ha ragione... poi, nessuno ti può impedire di raccontartela come ti pare... ad ognuno i propri deliri... hi, hi, hi...


ma cosa mi frega a me (perdona la sintassi) di uno studio di 4 avvocati che poi sono pagati da te.
una sentenza di cassazione crea un precedente; quattro avvocati di parte forse nemmeno una casistica.
oh, eh.


----------



## La Lupa (23 Gennaio 2008)

Io ci tengo moltissimo a dire la mia.







...ehm...

Ecco:

L'unico vero culo che possa dirsi tale è il culo 44.

Mi spiace per tutti gli altri ma il culo, quello a cui parametrarsi, il culo di greenwich per capirsi, è il culo 44.

Il culo 44 è quello tondo tondo, ma che non ingombra. E' quello proprio da sculaccio. Quello che ci puoi mangiare in cima.

Sotto o sopra un culo 44, ragazzi mi spiace, ma c'è solo l'approssimazione del culo.

Gesù bambino dammi la forza di avere per sempre un culo 44.  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Meditate gente, meditate.



ps: è bellissimo stare in vostra compagnia


----------



## Old Giusy (23 Gennaio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Io ci tengo moltissimo a dire la mia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io non porto la 44.....


----------



## Old chensamurai (23 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> Cen, quando scrivi puttanate come queste mi vien voglia di piangere sull'intelligenza umana.


... senti, Annetta mia, tu lo sai bene che io non ho mai avuto nulla, né contro di te, né contro Marì... anzi, ho sempre dialogato piacevolmente sia con te che con Marì... quello che mi sorprende è come possiate giustificare quell'essere orribile che scherza con i morti, dileggia i bambini violentati... scrive solo di culi, di cessi, di merda... hi, hi, hi... non scrive nemmeno in italiano... è una cosa orribile... un obbrobrio assoluto... ecco, mi chiedo come possiate accettare una cosa simile... ogni due parole, scrive una volgarità... roba da osteria... di una maleducazione senza confini... un cafone assoluto... ma avete letto quel che scrive e come lo scrive?... tira in ballo tutto il peggio del repertorio da postribolo... da lupanare... anche le figurine con i ditini alzati, con i cessi scoperchiati... insomma, mi meraviglia la vostra tolleranza all'orrore... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## MK (23 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Io non porto la 44.....


 

















   ... nemmeno io!!!!


----------



## Old Jesus (23 Gennaio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Io ci tengo moltissimo a dire la mia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Adesso un bell'avatar, però....


----------



## La Lupa (23 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Io non porto la 44.....


Attenta Giusi!

Non ho detto la 44! Ho detto culo 44!

Perchè è il culo che deve essere 44, poi tutto il resto è un'altra faccenda.

Io per esempio ho un sacco di problemi con le taglie perchè c'ho il culo 44 ma il giro vita che è una 38 scarsa... e lì son cazzi.  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Maaaa.... più o meno di 44?


----------



## Old Giusy (23 Gennaio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Attenta Giusi!
> 
> Non ho detto la 44! Ho detto culo 44!
> 
> ...


Porto una 38-40 Lupa....


----------



## Old casa71 (23 Gennaio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Io ci tengo moltissimo a dire la mia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mai avuta la 44!!!!
Pero' la mia amica brasiliana che ha sempre portata la 36 ha un signor culo! (credo pero' loro facciano un eccezione)


----------



## Old chensamurai (23 Gennaio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Io ci tengo moltissimo a dire la mia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... ciao Lupa... avevo scritto una cosuccia per risponderti... poi l'ho cancellata... non voglio esser sempre cattivo con te... hi, hi, hi... ora devo andare... ma mi piacerebbe aprire una discussione sui culi di donna... come ho già avuto modo di scrivere, il bel culo di una donna, annulla, in me, ogni capacità di raziocinio, ogni filosofia, ogni buon proposito... insomma, al cospetto di un bel culo di signora... tutto il resto viene dopo... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## La Lupa (23 Gennaio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Adesso un bell'avatar, però....


Con un culo?  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Ma no dai.

Cioè, se metti un avatar con un culo, la gente pensa che vuoi dare via il culo.

E io il mio culo lo do solo all'uomo mio.

Comprì?


----------



## Old Anna A (23 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... senti, Annetta mia, tu lo sai bene che io non ho mai avuto nulla, né contro di te, né contro Marì... anzi, ho sempre dialogato piacevolmente sia con te che con Marì... quello che mi sorprende è come possiate giustificare quell'essere orribile che scherza con i morti, dileggia i bambini violentati... scrive solo di culi, di cessi, di merda... hi, hi, hi... non scrive nemmeno in italiano... è una cosa orribile... un obbrobrio assoluto... ecco, mi chiedo come possiate accettare una cosa simile... ogni due parole, scrive una volgarità... roba da osteria... di una maleducazione senza confini... un cafone assoluto... ma avete letto quel che scrive e come lo scrive?... tira in ballo tutto il peggio del repertorio da postribolo... da lupanare... anche le figurine con i ditini alzati, con i cessi scoperchiati... insomma, mi meraviglia la vostra tolleranza all'orrore... hi, hi, hi...


sai cosa, Cen, la differenza sta nel fatto che io conosco Stermi da prima di te.
e, ok, è da lupanare e da osteria, il suo gergo... ma nella sostanza chi può dirsi migliore di lui, qui dentro?
e proprio tu, che sei esperto di linguistica, non cogli la differenza fra costruzione semantica e digressione... ? e tu sei poi un progressivo...e però poi ti areni nelle sabbie conosciute che ti sono più facili da guadare...


----------



## Old adelfo (23 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma cosa mi frega a me (perdona la sintassi) di uno studio di 4 avvocati che poi sono pagati da te.
> una sentenza di cassazione crea un precedente; quattro avvocati di parte forse nemmeno una casistica.
> oh, eh.


 
ultimo intervento su questione totalmente assurda:
la sentenza si riferiva ad una causa di possesso negativi di un servizio fotografico nuziale e dice chiaramente che son di possesso dell'autore e non di chi ha commissionato il servizio "se non differentemente concordato tra le parti". Ti invito a rileggere bene il tuo copia/incolla e non fermarti alle prime parole. Quanto io ho sostenuto è: la proprietà delle fotografie è di chi le scatta a menio che non siano state comperate con tutti i diritti d'uso illimitato. Ho portato come esempio le agenzie fotografiche, dalla LaPresse a Corona, che comperano gli scatti da free-lance e ne diventano proprietarie per tutti gli usi successivi, anche quelli illeciti. Lascio stare il diritto fallimentare che mi ha visto intervenire in qualche caso proprio per stabilire la proprietà dei diritti fotografici di importanti cataloghi editoriali. Fine dell'intervento e fine dello scambio.


----------



## La Lupa (23 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Porto una 38-40 Lupa....


Mh.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Eeeee... capisco.  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Vabbè dai... magari sei forte di seno.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




























   Scherzo Giusi, oh!


E' che tipo... su un culo 38 cosa ci apparecchi?

Cioè... ci puoi mangiare due gamberetti.

Voglio dire... c'avessi voglia di lasagne, come la metti?


Vabbuò dai...  

	
	
		
		
	


	












  ... mò vado da Napo, e sento anche il suo parere.


----------



## Old Giusy (23 Gennaio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Mh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 






Lupa, vorrà dire che da me verranno uomini che si accontentano dei gamberetti!


----------



## Old Anna A (23 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ciao Lupa... avevo scritto una cosuccia per risponderti... poi l'ho cancellata... non voglio esser sempre cattivo con te... hi, hi, hi... ora devo andare... ma mi piacerebbe aprire una discussione sui culi di donna... come ho già avuto modo di scrivere, il bel culo di una donna, annulla, in me, ogni capacità di raziocinio, ogni filosofia, ogni buon proposito... insomma, al cospetto di un bel culo di signora... tutto il resto viene dopo... hi, hi, hi...


perché come dice tinto brass (grazie Mari'): c'è più poesia nel culo di una donna che in tutte le poesie che sono state scritte.
amen.


----------



## Old Anna A (23 Gennaio 2008)

adelfo ha detto:


> ultimo intervento su questione totalmente assurda:
> la sentenza si riferiva ad una causa di possesso negativi di un servizio fotografico nuziale e dice chiaramente che son di possesso dell'autore e non di chi ha commissionato il servizio "se non differentemente concordato tra le parti". Ti invito a rileggere bene il tuo copia/incolla e non fermarti alle prime parole. Quanto io ho sostenuto è: la proprietà delle fotografie è di chi le scatta a menio che non siano state comperate con tutti i diritti d'uso illimitato. Ho portato come esempio le agenzie fotografiche, dalla LaPresse a Corona, che comperano gli scatti da free-lance e ne diventano proprietarie per tutti gli usi successivi, anche quelli illeciti. Lascio stare il diritto fallimentare che mi ha visto intervenire in qualche caso proprio per stabilire la proprietà dei diritti fotografici di importanti cataloghi editoriali. Fine dell'intervento e fine dello scambio.


totalmente assurda un par de palle, se permetti...
ma facciamo che tanto mi rimani simpatico come prima.


----------



## Old adelfo (23 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> totalmente assurda un par de palle, se permetti...
> ma facciamo che tanto mi rimani simpatico come prima.


strappo alla regola impostami...totalmente assurda, ridicolmente assurda....basta saper leggere la motivazione nella sua completezza e accorgersi che il tutto si basa sull'assenza di patto tra le parti differente. ricambio la simpatia


----------



## Mari' (23 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> perché come dice tinto brass *(grazie Mari')*: c'è più poesia nel culo di una donna che in tutte le poesie che sono state scritte.
> amen.


e de che?


----------



## Old Jesus (23 Gennaio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Con un culo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mah... Te la canti e te la suoni....  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Semplicemente vedere se è vero... Proprio terra terra, credimi....


----------



## Old Anna A (23 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> e de che?


tempo fa avevo postato solo la frase perché me la ricordavo a memoria ma non ne conoscevo l'autore, e tu lo hai trovato per me. il grazie, è semplicemente per questo.


----------



## Old Jesus (23 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> perché come dice tinto brass (grazie Mari'): c'è più poesia nel culo di una donna che in tutte le poesie che sono state scritte.
> amen.


La cantava anche Gino Paoli...

Però.... Un minifilmato col culo di Lupetta e la colonna sonora di Gino...

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=J9btfxNqRPE


----------



## Mari' (23 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> tempo fa avevo postato solo la frase perché me la ricordavo a memoria ma non ne conoscevo l'autore, e tu lo hai trovato per me. il grazie, semplicemente per questo.


Per te questo ed altro Annarella


----------



## Old Anna A (23 Gennaio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Mah... Te la canti e te la suoni....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


seee... mettiti in fila e prendi il numerino...


----------



## Old Jesus (23 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> seee... mettiti in fila e prendi il numerino...


Ah..... Maronna mia....


----------



## Mari' (23 Gennaio 2008)

E vabbe' ditelo allora ... che qui si viene a caccia di CULI ...


Pensavo ad altro, io.


----------



## Old Jesus (23 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> E vabbe' ditelo allora ... che qui si viene a caccia di CULI ...
> 
> 
> Pensavo ad altro, io.


Si, con la doppietta e il cane....


----------



## Mari' (23 Gennaio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Si, con la doppietta e il cane....


GIA' Culotradito.net


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (23 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... comunque, Adelfo, hai vinto facilmente dai... tu sei un professionista... dall'altra parte avevi gente che scambiava* la Legge con le Sentenze (magari di primo grado...)...* sentenze copia e incolla... hi, hi, hi... insomma, è come mettere Steven Seagal a combattere con un paralitico... hi, hi, hi...


questa me la sono persa.....
in un paese di civil law come fai a confondere la legge con le sentenze??????


----------



## Old Jesus (23 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> GIA' Culotradito.net


Tradiculo.net o Tradichiappe.net, suona meglio...


----------



## Mari' (23 Gennaio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Tradiculo.net o Tradichiappe.net, suona meglio...


fai tu, non m'interessa.


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (23 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma cosa mi frega a me (perdona la sintassi) di uno studio di 4 avvocati che poi sono pagati da te.
> *una sentenza di cassazione crea un precedente*; quattro avvocati di parte forse nemmeno una casistica.
> oh, eh.


non conosco la sentenza in questione perchp ho letto solo questo post...ma le sentenze della Cassazione possono dire tutto e il contrario di tutto....si può dire che abbiano valore, diciamo, come precedente, solo quando la S.C. si pronuncia a Sezioni Unite su un principio di diritto che era stato diversamente interpretato in varie sentenze precedenti, a sezioni singole.....se non sbaglio...ovviamente


----------



## @lex (23 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> ascolta oscuro.....
> 
> 
> ho avuto la sfiga di far parte di quel forum e di quel gruppo di fuoriusciti.
> ...


 sei sempre più divertente amore.....me fai morì....vojo sposatte!!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (23 Gennaio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> Tristano ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ascolta oscuro.....
> ...


----------



## @lex (23 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> @lex ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Tristano ha detto:
> ...


bonasera... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












vojo sposa' pure lei e fini' ar gabbio per bigamia, pe' er mio amore questo ed artro


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Gennaio 2008)

*Che dici?*



giusy79 ha detto:


> Lupa, vorrà dire che da me verranno uomini che si accontentano dei gamberetti!


Io tengo poca fame in questo periodo...


----------



## Old Giusy (23 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Io tengo poca fame in questo periodo...


Fedi.....


----------



## Mari' (23 Gennaio 2008)

Pero' diciamocelo ... essere considerate, solo, per un culo ... e' deprimente e offensivo ... 




Se le cose stanno cosi, la donna ancora una volta ha perso


----------



## Old Giusy (23 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Pero' diciamocelo ... essere considerate, solo, per un culo ... e' deprimente e offensivo ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Marì, non posso credere che ci siano uomini così limitati e miseri da pensarla così...


----------



## Mari' (23 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Marì, non posso credere che ci siano uomini così limitati e miseri da pensarla così...


Lo spero per voi ragazze, seriamente lo dico.


----------



## MariLea (23 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Io tengo poca fame in questo periodo...
















  e con questa faccia poi...


----------



## MariLea (23 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Lo spero per voi ragazze, seriamente lo dico.


stanno a scherzà Marì! 
però Filini non ha dato i suoi numeri...


----------



## Mari' (23 Gennaio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> stanno a scherzà Marì!
> però Filini non ha dato i suoi numeri...


Ma io non mi riferivo a Fedi', e tu lo sai  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 a chi mi riferivo.


----------



## Sterminator (23 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Marì, non posso credere che ci siano uomini così limitati e miseri da pensarla così...


infatti, a *m*e *m*e piaceno le tette...(forse er punteggio s'arza!....sperem')... ma non a coppa de sciampagne perche' so' astemio....piu' a kokomero, ecco!























Ps: per la giustifica, mi' madre ha detto che nun po' veni' perche' fa fridd, gljie fa' male er ginocchio e se viene mi peggiora la situazione, mi padre invece ha detto che non puo', ma non so' sicuro perche' nun so' tanto pratico de tarocchi...ce vorrebbe la sezione der sito gia'  operativa...Tatina levamo la ruggine???

Che dici se porto er mio amico Sandokan, e' li' stess??Dai fammelo sapere in fretta che c'ha solo un permesso premio....


----------



## MariLea (23 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma io non mi riferivo a Fedi', e tu lo sai
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lo so.. lo so


----------



## Old Giusy (23 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> infatti, a *m*e *m*e piaceno le tette...(forse er punteggio s'arza!....sperem')... ma non a coppa de sciampagne perche' so' astemio....piu' a kokomero, ecco!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sei terribile tu!!!!!!


----------



## Mari' (23 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> infatti, a *m*e *m*e piaceno le tette...(forse er punteggio s'arza!....sperem')... ma non a coppa de sciampagne perche' so' astemio....piu' a kokomero, ecco!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stermi' io ti ho capito (e lo sai) ... pero' mi piacerebbe che lo spiegassi a tutti, cazzarola.

Perche' non lo spieghi?


----------



## Old Giusy (23 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Stermi' io ti ho capito (e lo sai) ... pero' mi piacerebbe che lo spiegassi a tutti, cazzarola.
> 
> Perche' non lo spieghi?


?????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Sterminator (23 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Stermi' io ti ho capito (e lo sai) ... pero' mi piacerebbe che lo spiegassi a tutti, cazzarola.
> 
> Perche' non lo spieghi?


????

un aiutino????

compro una vocale (anche due...sciambole!)


----------



## Mari' (23 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> ?????????????????????????????????????????



Lui, mi capisce.


----------



## Mari' (23 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ????
> 
> un aiutino????
> 
> compro una vocale (anche due...sciambole!)


Non fare lo scemo ... ti riesce male, e lo sai


----------



## Sterminator (23 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Non fare lo scemo ... ti riesce male, e lo sai


GIURO!

anzi, mi avvalgo della facolta' di non rispondere....

ao' l'ha detto un fracco de vorte Berluska e mo me gaso io....LIBIDINE!


----------



## Mari' (23 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> GIURO!
> 
> anzi, mi avvalgo della facolta' di non rispondere....
> 
> ao' l'ha detto un fracco de vorte Berluska e mo me gaso io....LIBIDINE!


Vabbe', rispetto la tua scelta di posizione (perche' ti conosco bene) ... ma gli altri no, e FA non c'e'.


----------



## Old adelfo (23 Gennaio 2008)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> questa me la sono persa.....
> in un paese di civil law come fai a confondere la legge con le sentenze??????


 
scusa, intervengo non richiesto a nome di chen...credo proprio che intendesse la Legge in assoluto che non va confusa con le sentenze che non sono altro che una sua applicazione...non credo proprio che chen si sia confuso...


----------



## Old Giusy (23 Gennaio 2008)

adelfo ha detto:


> scusa, intervengo non richiesto a nome di chen...credo proprio che intendesse la Legge in assoluto che non va confusa con le sentenze che non sono altro che una sua applicazione...non credo proprio che chen si sia confuso...


Ciao Adelfo!


----------



## Old adelfo (23 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ciao Adelfo!


ciao giusy...rientrato a casa ora e stavo facendo un giro per leggere i vari interventi...tutto bene?


----------



## Old Giusy (23 Gennaio 2008)

adelfo ha detto:


> ciao giusy...rientrato a casa ora e stavo facendo un giro per leggere i vari interventi...tutto bene?


Si, tutto ok, sono solo un pò stanca....
A te tutto ok?


----------



## Old adelfo (23 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Si, tutto ok, sono solo un pò stanca....
> A te tutto ok?


si, grazie...anch'io sono stanco e non credo che rimarrò molto collegato...domani mi attende giornata impegnativa e poi serata molto lunga.....


----------



## Old Giusy (23 Gennaio 2008)

adelfo ha detto:


> si, grazie...anch'io sono stanco e non credo che rimarrò molto collegato...domani mi attende giornata impegnativa e poi serata molto lunga.....


Giornata pesante anche per me domani.
Com'è che Bossi vuol fare la rivoluzione?


----------



## Old adelfo (23 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Giornata pesante anche per me domani.
> Com'è che Bossi vuol fare la rivoluzione?


sentite le sue dichiarazioni al telegiornale...non sono leghista ma devo anche dire che non capire l'ironia nelle sue parole è un po' malafede....in questo caso non mi sento di accusarlo di qualcosa se non voglia di far capire l'assurdità di una situazione politica...


----------



## Old Giusy (23 Gennaio 2008)

adelfo ha detto:


> sentite le sue dichiarazioni al telegiornale...non sono leghista ma devo anche dire che non capire l'ironia nelle sue parole è un po' malafede....in questo caso non mi sento di accusarlo di qualcosa se non voglia di far capire l'assurdità di una situazione politica...


Beh la sua ironia era evidente.... però parlare di rivoluzione, armi da procurarsi... è sempre provocatorio...


----------



## Old adelfo (23 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Beh la sua ironia era evidente.... però parlare di rivoluzione, armi da procurarsi... è sempre provocatorio...


provocatorio senz'altro ma non lo ritengo un difetto nel suo far politica...la provocazione fa rumore e attira l'attenzione altrimenti distratta da cotillons e altro....


----------



## Old Giusy (23 Gennaio 2008)

adelfo ha detto:


> provocatorio senz'altro ma non lo ritengo un difetto nel suo far politica...la provocazione fa rumore e attira l'attenzione altrimenti distratta da cotillons e altro....


La situazione è senz'altro ai limiti, però l'atteggiamento di chi vuol fare provocazione ad ogni costo non mi piace, serve solo ad attirare i riflettori su di sè...


----------



## Old adelfo (23 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> La situazione è senz'altro ai limiti, però l'atteggiamento di chi vuol fare provocazione ad ogni costo non mi piace, serve solo ad attirare i riflettori su di sè...


 
su di sè e su ciò che dice....non sottovalutare mai l'abilità del sciur Bossi....
Giusy, tu dove abiti? scusa ma è una mia curiosità...


----------



## Old Giusy (23 Gennaio 2008)

adelfo ha detto:


> su di sè e su ciò che dice....non sottovalutare mai l'abilità del sciur Bossi....
> Giusy, tu dove abiti? scusa ma è una mia curiosità...


Non mi piace quell'uomo, non lo stimo.
Vivo in provincia di Bari.


----------



## Old adelfo (23 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Non mi piace quell'uomo, non lo stimo.
> Vivo in provincia di Bari.


 
capisco la tua non stima ma devi capire che ha cavalcato con astuzia il malessere del nord usando motivi validi...ne aveva una gran quantità a disposizione....ovviamente lontano dal nord non riscuote molte simpatie...
adoro la Puglia....


----------



## Old Giusy (23 Gennaio 2008)

adelfo ha detto:


> capisco la tua non stima ma devi capire che ha cavalcato con astuzia il malessere del nord usando motivi validi...ne aveva una gran quantità a disposizione....ovviamente lontano dal nord non riscuote molte simpatie...
> adoro la Puglia....


Si, certo, forse se vivessi lì da voi potrei fermarmi a riflettere su certe sue motivazioni... ma credo che non mi troverebbe concorde comunque...
Quindi sei stato qui da noi.... dove?


----------



## Old adelfo (23 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Si, certo, forse se vivessi lì da voi potrei fermarmi a riflettere su certe sue motivazioni... ma credo che non mi troverebbe concorde comunque...
> Quindi sei stato qui da noi.... dove?


avevo un carissimo amico che abitava a Santo Spirito....direi quasi Bari e spesso sono andato a casa sua per passare momenti di gran piacere...senza contare che per anni la mia meta estiva sono state le Tremiti....


----------



## Old Giusy (23 Gennaio 2008)

adelfo ha detto:


> avevo un carissimo amico che abitava a Santo Spirito....direi quasi Bari e spesso sono andato a casa sua per passare momenti di gran piacere...senza contare che per anni la mia meta estiva sono state le Tremiti....


Santo Spirito non è lontano da dove sono io. Allora sei di casa qui?
Beh se dovessi fare un salto qui fammelo sapere! Per un caffè!


----------



## Old adelfo (23 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Santo Spirito non è lontano da dove sono io. Allora sei di casa qui?
> Beh se dovessi fare un salto qui fammelo sapere! Per un caffè!


sarà sicuramente fatto da parte mia....sei una persona che apprezzo in questo forum..hai le tue idee e le comunichi sempre con intelligenza e gusto...una naturale signorilità che non posso far altro che apprezzare....acc....che serie di complimenti, da far arrossire....


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Gennaio 2008)

*Ehmmmm...*



mailea ha detto:


> stanno a scherzà Marì!
> però Filini non ha dato i suoi numeri...


Non ho capito se i numeri son quelli telefonici. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ..o altri!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (23 Gennaio 2008)

adelfo ha detto:


> sarà sicuramente fatto da parte mia....sei una persona che apprezzo in questo forum..hai le tue idee e le comunichi sempre con intelligenza e gusto...una naturale signorilità che non posso far altro che apprezzare....acc....che serie di complimenti, da far arrossire....
















Beh si... ci sei riuscito....


----------



## Sterminator (23 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Santo Spirito non è lontano da dove sono io. Allora sei di casa qui?
> Beh se dovessi fare un salto qui fammelo sapere! Per un caffè!


"QUI SI GODE!"....cioe' non qui nel forum (ma anche, volendo perche' no...) ma li' a Ber'....

domanda aggiornante:

Ma c'e' ancora o il racket l'ha incendiato?


----------



## Old adelfo (23 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Beh si... ci sei riuscito....


spero non per l'imbarazzo....amo dire ciò che penso...e lo pensavo, tutto qui...


----------



## Old Giusy (23 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> "QUI SI GODE!"....cioe' non qui nel forum (ma anche, volendo perche' no...) ma li' a Ber'....
> 
> domanda aggiornante:
> 
> Ma c'e' ancora o il racket l'ha incendiato?


Ce sta ce sta....
Anche se a me Bari non piace...
Ci sono luoghi della Puglia più belli...


----------



## Old Giusy (23 Gennaio 2008)

adelfo ha detto:


> spero non per l'imbarazzo....amo dire ciò che penso...e lo pensavo, tutto qui...


Ricevere complimenti mi fa sempre arrossire... 
Ti ringrazio.


----------



## Old adelfo (23 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ce sta ce sta....
> Anche se a me Bari non piace...
> Ci sono luoghi della Puglia più belli...


 
sicuramente il bello della Puglia non sta a Bari....


----------



## Sterminator (23 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ce sta ce sta....
> Anche se a me Bari non piace...
> Ci sono luoghi della Puglia più belli...


invece a me gusta mucho, specie er CEP....































infatti Marina di Ostuni me fa schifus proprio!


----------



## Mari' (23 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> "QUI SI GODE!"....cioe' non qui nel forum (ma anche, volendo perche' no...) ma li' a Ber'....
> 
> domanda aggiornante:
> 
> Ma c'e' ancora o il racket l'ha incendiato?


ma la smetti?


----------



## MariLea (23 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non ho capito se i numeri son quelli telefonici.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bello di Mailea lui...
ma qui si diceva che sul 38 si mangiano solo due gamberetti...
sul 40 forse una spigola...
tu hai poca fame....
ma cosa offri... una grigliata mista?


----------



## Old Giusy (23 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non ho capito se i numeri son quelli telefonici.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma come?????
Io ti cerco per ogni dove.... e tu sei qui e non mi dici niente?????


----------



## Mari' (23 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ma come?????
> Io ti cerco per ogni dove.... e tu sei qui e non mi dici niente?????


vai a pag. 121 che lo leggi a Fedi'


----------



## Old Giusy (23 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> vai a pag. 121 che lo leggi a Fedi'


Si, l'ho letto....


----------



## Sterminator (23 Gennaio 2008)

vabbe' popolo, ve saluto, devo andare....

stasera tocca a me allatta' er pupo....


----------



## Old Giusy (23 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> vabbe' popolo, ve saluto, devo andare....
> 
> stasera tocca a me allatta' er pupo....


E la Divina Commedia?????


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ma come?????
> Io ti cerco per ogni dove.... e tu sei qui e non mi dici niente?????


Seeeee....dì piuttosto che stai broccolando spudoratamente...e che ti sei fatta distrarre!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	







Mi sa che mi è tornato appetito...Mailea, andiamo di grigliatona và!


----------



## Old Giusy (23 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Seeeee....dì piuttosto che stai broccolando spudoratamente...e che ti sei fatta distrarre!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma no che non broccolo...
E' tutta la serata che ti aspetto con i gamberetti!


----------



## Old SarahM. (23 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Seeeee....dì piuttosto che stai broccolando spudoratamente...e che ti sei fatta distrarre!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MA FEDIFRAGO NON ERA MIO!??!!??


----------



## Old SarahM. (23 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ma no che non broccolo...
> E' tutta la serata che ti aspetto con i gamberetti!


madre snaturata!! mi sottrai la magnifica preda


----------



## Old Giusy (23 Gennaio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> MA FEDIFRAGO NON ERA MIO!??!!??


Ehi compaesana e tutto.... ma Fedi è impegnato!


----------



## Mari' (23 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Seeeee....dì piuttosto che stai broccolando spudoratamente...*e che ti sei fatta distrarre!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lo e' sempre stata distratta ... vero Giusi?


----------



## Sterminator (23 Gennaio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> madre snaturata!! mi sottrai la magnifica preda


miiiii, cosi' state???

che bello!


----------



## Old Giusy (23 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Lo e' sempre stata distratta ... vero Giusi?


Marì, il problema è che a me i cattivi pensieri vengono ma poi mi dico.... possibile????????


----------



## Mari' (23 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Si, l'ho letto....


se se ... mo piangi


----------



## Old SarahM. (23 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> miiiii, cosi' state???
> 
> che bello!


vorresti metter ein discussione la magnifica magniloquenza del fedi?


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ehi compaesana e tutto.... ma Fedi è impegnato!


Seeee...guarda che so leggere..._cara..._al primo complimento ti fai rossa...peccato non fossero i miei quei complimenti!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Abbassa lo sguardo!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Ti ricorderei che ho sangue mezzo siculo, ah, IO!


----------



## Old Giusy (23 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Seeee...guarda che so leggere..._cara..._al primo complimento ti fai rossa...peccato non fossero i miei quei complimenti!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma Fedi.... non vorrai mica insinuare che io possa tradirti con un avvocato?????
GIAMMAI!!!!!!
Tu non hai confronti....


----------



## Sterminator (23 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> E la Divina Commedia?????


oh oh....imprevisto....

s'e' scassat' o' compiuter'....

se sara' offeso per le troppe puttanate....

(l'ho zanzato ad Oxford e c'ha nu' poc' la puzz' sott' o' nas'...stu strunzemmerd'...mo' lo resetto e vaffankul')

aheemmm...scusa ti faccio sapere domani, magari te ne dico 2 per recuperare...























notte a tuc'


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Gennaio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> madre snaturata!! mi sottrai la magnifica preda


Tu ancora stai picciridda...poi lo sai che finchè non togli quell'apparecchio dai denti...


----------



## Old Giusy (23 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Tu ancora stai picciridda...poi lo sai che finchè non togli quell'apparecchio dai denti...


Oh si!
Giusto!


----------



## Old SarahM. (23 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Tu ancora stai picciridda...poi lo sai che finchè non togli quell'apparecchio dai denti...


quando diventerò una meravigliosa farfalla ti mangerai i gomiti!!


----------



## Old Giusy (23 Gennaio 2008)

Dove siete finiti tutti???????


----------



## Mari' (23 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Dove siete finiti tutti???????


Io sto ancora qua.


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Gennaio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> quando diventerò una meravigliosa farfalla ti mangerai i gomiti!!


Ehmmm...meglio che IO mi mangi i gomiti POI...che quello stridere di metalli ORA...


----------



## Old Giusy (23 Gennaio 2008)

Ehi ragazzi e ragazze vado a nanna!!!!
Baci baci baci


----------



## Mari' (23 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ehi ragazzi e ragazze vado a nanna!!!!
> Baci baci baci


Buonanotte figliola!

Ti auguro lo stesso sogno di ieri notte


----------



## Old SarahM. (23 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ehi ragazzi e ragazze vado a nanna!!!!
> Baci baci baci


'notte mom


----------



## Old Giusy (23 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Buonanotte figliola!
> 
> Ti auguro lo stesso sogno di ieri notte


Marì, t prometto che sto attenta.
Grazie, a domani!


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ehi ragazzi e ragazze vado a nanna!!!!
> Baci baci baci


 
Notte... tesssorooo!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (24 Gennaio 2008)

adelfo ha detto:


> ultimo intervento su questione totalmente assurda:
> la sentenza si riferiva ad una causa di possesso negativi di un servizio fotografico nuziale e dice chiaramente che son di possesso dell'autore e non di chi ha commissionato il servizio "se non differentemente concordato tra le parti". Ti invito a rileggere bene il tuo copia/incolla e non fermarti alle prime parole. Quanto io ho sostenuto è: la proprietà delle fotografie è di chi le scatta a menio che non siano state comperate con tutti i diritti d'uso illimitato. Ho portato come esempio le agenzie fotografiche, dalla LaPresse a Corona, che comperano gli scatti da free-lance e ne diventano proprietarie per tutti gli usi successivi, anche quelli illeciti. Lascio stare il diritto fallimentare che mi ha visto intervenire in qualche caso proprio per stabilire la proprietà dei diritti fotografici di importanti cataloghi editoriali. Fine dell'intervento e fine dello scambio.


... esattamente quello che, semplicemente, mi era stato detto dallo studio legale al quale mi sono rivolto... assieme ad una serie di riferimenti di legge e sentenze delle quali non ho capito nulla... mica è il mio mestiere... hi, hi, hi... mi avevano anche detto qualcosa circa il diritto della persona ritratta ad acquistare, se lo desidera, i negativi o copia delle foto... se non ho preso lucciole per lenterne, mi sembra d'aver capito che il fotografo ha l'obbligo di vendere... a prezzo congruo...


----------



## Old chensamurai (24 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> sai cosa, Cen, la differenza sta nel fatto che io conosco Stermi da prima di te.
> e, ok, è da lupanare e da osteria, il suo gergo... ma nella sostanza chi può dirsi migliore di lui, qui dentro?
> e proprio tu, che sei esperto di linguistica, non cogli la differenza fra costruzione semantica e digressione... ? e tu sei poi un progressivo...e però poi ti areni nelle sabbie conosciute che ti sono più facili da guadare...


... hi, hi, hi... la tua, Annetta, è retorica da quattro soldi... mentre i fatti, sono fatti... i ditini, ditini... i cessi scoperchiati, cessi scoperchiati... i morti, morti... i bambini violentati, bambini violentati... gli scherzi di natura, scherzi orribili di natura... dire che "io conosco"... dire "io so"... nessuno può dirsi migliore di qualcun altro... certamente, si può dire meno scurrile o obbrobrioso... questo si può dire... guarda che io non mi areno in nessun luogo... dico solo che esiste un limite e che se si è un uomo e non un insetto, quel limite lo si conosce... e lo si rispetta...


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2008)

*chen*

Dai chen non perdere tempo con annetta tua....lasciamo stare....sente hai portato da mangiar ar micio de san basilio?guarda che toccava a te!!!!!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (24 Gennaio 2008)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> questa me la sono persa.....
> in un paese di civil law come fai a confondere la legge con le sentenze??????


... hi, hi, hi... inf-_atti_... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (24 Gennaio 2008)

adelfo ha detto:


> scusa, intervengo non richiesto a nome di chen...credo proprio che intendesse la Legge in assoluto che non va confusa con le sentenze che non sono altro che una sua applicazione...non credo proprio che chen si sia confuso...


... Ave Adelfo... no, non mi sono confuso di certo... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old adelfo (24 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... esattamente quello che, semplicemente, mi era stato detto dallo studio legale al quale mi sono rivolto... assieme ad una serie di riferimenti di legge e sentenze delle quali non ho capito nulla... mica è il mio mestiere... hi, hi, hi... mi avevano anche detto qualcosa circa il diritto della persona ritratta ad acquistare, se lo desidera, i negativi o copia delle foto... se non ho preso lucciole per lenterne, mi sembra d'aver capito che il fotografo ha l'obbligo di vendere... a prezzo congruo...


 
buondì chen....si, il fotografo ha l'obbligo di vendere la proprietà totale del suo lavoro dietro espressa richiesta del cliente e dietro pagamento concordato ed effettuato. Non mi metto a citar articoli e sentenze su un forum che non lo richiede essendo di ben altro argometo, chi si vuol invece interessare nello specifico è invitato ad iscriversi ad altri forum tra i quali uno da me già precedentemente citato...


----------



## Old adelfo (24 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Ave Adelfo... no, non mi sono confuso di certo... hi, hi, hi...


 
chen...si usa normalmente dire di essere iscritti a Legge...più semplice come termine di Giurisprudenza...


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... hi, hi, hi... la tua, Annetta, è retorica da quattro soldi... mentre i fatti, sono fatti... i ditini, ditini... i cessi scoperchiati, cessi scoperchiati... i morti, morti... i bambini violentati, bambini violentati... gli scherzi di natura, scherzi orribili di natura... dire che "io conosco"... dire "io so"... nessuno può dirsi migliore di qualcun altro... certamente, si può dire meno scurrile o obbrobrioso... questo si può dire... guarda che io non mi areno in nessun luogo... dico solo che esiste un limite e che se si è un uomo e non un insetto, quel limite lo si conosce... e lo si rispetta...


certo che sei una roba te...
sei camaleontico. hai una capacità unica si spostare l'attenzione da un punto a tuo sfavore ad uno a tuo favore...
sembra fatta su misura per te quella frase non mi ricordo più di chi, mi pare uno bravo e forse greco, che dice più o meno così: il contrario della falsità non sarebbe la realtà ma la finzione...


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dai chen non perdere tempo con annetta tua....lasciamo stare....sente hai portato da mangiar ar micio de san basilio?guarda che toccava a te!!!!!!


vedo che nemmeno al mattino presto riesci ad essere lucido...


----------



## Old chensamurai (24 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> certo che sei una roba te...
> sei camaleontico. hai una capacità unica si spostare l'attenzione da un punto a tuo sfavore ad uno a tuo favore...
> sembra fatta su misura per te quella frase non mi ricordo più di chi, mi pare uno bravo e forse greco, che dice più o meno così: il contrario della falsità non sarebbe la realtà ma la finzione...


... la mia, è _forza argomentativa_ e _ragionamento_... tutto qui...


----------



## Old chensamurai (24 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dai chen non perdere tempo con annetta tua....lasciamo stare....sente hai portato da mangiar ar micio de san basilio?guarda che toccava a te!!!!!!


... hi, hi, hi... ciao Oscuro... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old Cat (24 Gennaio 2008)

*chen*

a sentir parlare di purismo linguistico e latino ho ricordato gli incubi notturni sulla perifrastica passiva....


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2008)

*ridi ridi...*

Vabbè ho capito me tocca annà a mè!!Pero nsè fà cosi chen....mò jie vado ar tufello e poi passo a s.basilio..te faccio sapè la situazione der micio!!Mè sà cò trovero mesto mesto...!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




























  A dopo cì poi smezzamo cò li sordi....!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè ho capito me tocca annà a mè!!Pero nsè fà cosi chen....mò jie vado ar tufello e poi passo a s.basilio..te faccio sapè la situazione der micio!!Mè sà cò trovero mesto mesto...!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
manco a provà a shakerarte se capisce il senso di quello che scrivi.
alla prossima estrazione del lotto chiederò se dopo posso inserire le tue frasi nel bussolotto... si sa mai che dopo riusciremo a capirci qualcosa..


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2008)

*anna*

Ntè preoccupa de capi..tanto ncapiresti comunque.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















  Chi deve capi capisce....!Anne e dajie falla finita.....!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ntè preoccupa de capi..tanto ncapiresti comunque....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


immagino, immagino.. forse ti capiscono i tasti della slot machine...


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Gennaio 2008)

Maaa....ancora qua stavate??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Vi ci hanno chiuso dentro qui ieri a voi due? 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Su, su...perchè non vi fate una bella passeggiata che fuori c'è il sole??


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Maaa....ancora qua stavate???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


senti... tu pensa alle tue squinzie, pls...
e che cazz, eh.


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> senti... tu pensa alle tue squinzie, pls...
> e che cazz, eh.


Ahhhh ok, scusa...non avevo capito che stavi in broccolamento!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ahhhh ok, scusa...non avevo capito che stavi in broccolamento!!!


che simpatico umorista... :|


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Gennaio 2008)

*Miii...che permalosa!*



Anna A ha detto:


> che simpatico umorista... :|


Relax, Anna, relax!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Gennaio 2008)

Celebrata al Quirinale la Giornata della memoria di domenica prossima
"Orrore negli italiani rimasti consapevoli della nostra tradizione umanista"
*Napolitano: "Leggi razziali
prepararono l'Olocausto"*

*La frase del capo dello Stato destinata a riaprire le polemiche sul ruolo di fascismo e monarchia*



 Giorgio Napolitano

*ROMA* - "Le leggi razziali di fatto prepararono l'Olocausto". Lo ha detto Giorgio Napolitano, in occasione della celebrazione al Quirinale della Giornata della memoria che ricorre domenica prossima. Una frase destinata a rinnovare le polemiche intorno sul ruolo del fascismo e del re Vittorio Emanuele III di Savoia, sulle persecuzioni antisemite in Italia. 

"Questo 2008 è per noi un anno speciale, perché segna il sessantesimo anniversario dell'entrata in vigore della Costituzione", ha detto il capo dello Stato, sottolineando che ricorre anche "il settantesimo delle leggi razziali emanate dal regime fascista, che di fatto prepararono l'Olocausto anche in Italia". Furono "leggi che suscitarono orrore negli italiani rimasti consapevoli della tradizione umanista e universalistica della nostra civiltà" e del contributo ad essa dato dalla comunità ebraica". Un provvedimento ancora più iniquo in quanto gli ebrei italiani "dopo l'Unità d'Italia, finalmente parificati nei diritti, si sentivano ed erano cittadini, animati da forti sentimenti patriottici". 

''Noi non abbiamo dimenticato e non dimenticheremo mai la Shoah - ha detto ancora Napolitano -. Non dimentichiamo gli orrori dell'antisemitismo che è ancora presente in alcune dottrine e che va contrastato qualunque forma assuma''. Napolitano non ha dubbi, ''bisogna ricordare gli atti di barbarie del nostro passato per impedire nuove barbarie, per costruire un futuro che si ispiri a ideali di libertà e di fratellanza fra i popoli''. 

Il capo dello Stato ha voluto dedicare la cerimonia di quest'anno ai Giusti d'Italia, alla presenza di centinaia di studenti di scuole di diverse regioni che hanno condotto, nel corso dell'anno scolastico, ricerche nel loro territorio su questi personaggi che, ha detto Napolitano, "tennero vivi gli ideali di umanità, si sforzarono di salvare almeno alcuni degli ebrei perseguitati, salvarono anche le nostre coscienze". 



Alla cerimonia erano presenti, fra gli altri, anche il vicepresidente del Consiglio Francesco Rutelli, i ministri dell'Interno Giuliano Amato, della Pubblica istruzione Giuseppe Fioroni, del Lavoro Cesare Damiano e delle Politiche giovanili Giovanna Melandri nonché l'ex vicepremier e ministro degli Esteri Gianfranco Fini, oltre al rabbino capo Riccardo Di Segni e all'emerito rabbino Elio Toaff. 

La Giornata della memoria venne istituita con la legge n. 211 del 20 luglio 2000 dal Parlamento italiano che ha così aderito alla proposta internazionale di dichiarare il 27 gennaio come giornata per commemorare le vittime del nazismo e dell'Olocausto. 

(_24 gennaio 2008_)


----------



## Old chensamurai (25 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Celebrata al Quirinale la Giornata della memoria di domenica prossima
> "Orrore negli italiani rimasti consapevoli della nostra tradizione umanista"
> *Napolitano: "Leggi razziali
> prepararono l'Olocausto"*
> ...


... in Italia, nel 1938, vennero promulgate delle leggi razziali, ratificate da Vittorio Emanuele III, sul modello di quelle tedesche, che privarono i *40.000 ebrei italiani dei diritti civili e politici* e ne condannarono molti alla *deportazione nei campi di concentramento tedeschi*, di cui scrisse una drammatica testimonianza Primo Levi nell'opera "_Se questo è un uomo_"... leggete questo libro...


----------



## Iris (25 Gennaio 2008)

Esattamente. Le leggi razziali italiane di quegli anni NON furono imposte da Hitler, ed in una qualche misura furono ancora più dure di quelle tedesche.
Esistono prove storiche inequivocabili.
Il nostro razzismo è tanto più malefico, quanto nascosto e sconosciuto... più ingiustificato perche noi stesi siamo stati per secoli immigrati..anche clandestini e mal accetti.


----------



## Old adelfo (25 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Esattamente. Le leggi razziali italiane di quegli anni NON furono imposte da Hitler, ed in una qualche misura furono ancora più dure di quelle tedesche.
> Esistono prove storiche inequivocabili.
> Il nostro razzismo è tanto più malefico, quanto nascosto e sconosciuto... più ingiustificato perche* noi stesi siamo stati per secoli immigrati..anche clandestini e mal accetti*.


 
concordo con tutto meno che per il concetto con il quale chiudi...trascurando che l'Italia aveva all'epoca un'ottantina d'anni scarsi non riesco proprio a ricordar quando siam stati per secoli emigranti....ma il maggior disaccordo è per il concetto stesso di richiamo al ruolo di immigrati...gli ebrei non lo furono, erano italiani in Italia e tedeschi in Germania....


----------



## Iris (25 Gennaio 2008)

adelfo ha detto:


> concordo con tutto meno che per il concetto con il quale chiudi...trascurando che l'Italia aveva all'epoca un'ottantina d'anni scarsi non riesco proprio a ricordar quando siam stati per secoli emigranti....ma il maggior disaccordo è per il concetto stesso di richiamo al ruolo di immigrati...gli ebrei non lo furono, erano italiani in Italia e tedeschi in Germania....


Sono sempre stati trattati come ospiti...in Italia, senza dubbio. Ospiti non sempre graditi. Era questo ciò che volevo dire...e anche noi siamo stati ospiti non graditi.


----------



## Old adelfo (25 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Sono sempre stati trattati come ospiti...in Italia, senza dubbio. Ospiti non sempre graditi. Era questo ciò che volevo dire...e anche noi siamo stati ospiti non graditi.


mi dispiace ma non mi trovi d'accordo su questo punto...mai trattati come ospiti e di questo posso portar racconti tramandatimi...


----------



## MK (25 Gennaio 2008)

adelfo ha detto:


> mi dispiace ma non mi trovi d'accordo su questo punto...mai trattati come ospiti e di questo posso portar racconti tramandatimi...


Ospiti non graditi Ady...


----------



## Old adelfo (25 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ospiti non graditi Ady...


ribadisco il mio no...per esperienze che posso dire personali....ma sotto tutti gli aspetti italiani in Italia....stessi diritti e doveri....il tempo dei ghetti di origine lagunare eran passati da tempo...


----------



## MK (25 Gennaio 2008)

adelfo ha detto:


> ribadisco il mio no...per esperienze che posso dire personali....ma sotto tutti gli aspetti italiani in Italia....stessi diritti e doveri....il tempo dei ghetti di origine lagunare eran passati da tempo...


io stavo parlando degli italiani all'estero, degli emigranti ad esempio...


----------



## Old adelfo (25 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> io stavo parlando degli italiani all'estero, degli emigranti ad esempio...


 
tutt'altro argomento...non mi riferivo assolutamente ai nostri emigranti che hanno vissuto esperienze senz'altro dure in tutto il mondo....non trovavo collegamento tra gli immigrati e gli ebrei....


----------



## MK (25 Gennaio 2008)

adelfo ha detto:


> tutt'altro argomento...non mi riferivo assolutamente ai nostri emigranti che hanno vissuto esperienze senz'altro dure in tutto il mondo....non trovavo collegamento tra gli immigrati e gli ebrei....


C'erano all'epoca delle leggi razziali anche ebrei tedeschi emigrati in Italia, scappati dal nazismo. Che si sono ritrovati rinchiusi in campi d'internamento italiani.


----------



## Old adelfo (25 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> C'erano all'epoca delle leggi razziali anche ebrei tedeschi emigrati in Italia, scappati dal nazismo. Che si sono ritrovati rinchiusi in campi d'internamento italiani.


certo, la persecuzione razziale ha colpito in Germania, in Austria, in Italia....e non solo....non dimentichiamo la Polonia e la grande Russia....


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Gennaio 2008)

*Ancora sulle razze...*



Admin ha detto:


> *In nome della mia ragione esausta ti do ragione*.
> 
> Fra parentesi:
> 
> ...


La scena che segue si è svolta sul volo della compagnia British Airways tra
 Johannersburg e Londra.


 Una donna bianca, di circa 50 anni, prende posto in classe economica di fianco ad un nero. Visibilmente turbata, chiama la hostess. 
"Che problema c'è signora?" chiede l'hostess.
"Ma non lo vede?" risponde la signora "mi avete messo a fianco di un nero. Non sopporto di rimanere qui. Assegnatemi un altro posto". 
"Per favore, si calmi" dice l'hostess "perchè tutti i
 posti sono occupati. Vado a vedere se ce n'è uno disponibile".

 L'hostess si allontana e ritorna qualche minuto più tardi. "Signora, come pensavo, non c'è nessun altro posto libero in classe economica. Ho parlato col comandante e mi ha confermato che non c'è nessun posto neanche in classe executive. Ci è rimasto libero soltanto un posto in prima classe."

 Prima che la donna avesse modo di commentare la cosa, l'hostess continua: "Vede, e' insolito per la nostra compagnia permettere a una persona con biglietto
 di classe economica di sedersi in prima classe. Ma, viste le circostanze,
 il comandante pensa che sarebbe scandaloso obbligare qualcuno a sedersi a
 fianco di una persona sgradevole".

 E, rivolgendosi al nero, l'hostess prosegue: 
"Quindi, signore, se lo desidera, prenda il suo bagaglio a mano, che un posto in prima classe la  attende..." 
E tutti i passeggeri vicini che, allibiti, avevano assistito alla scenata della signora, si sono alzati applaudendo.

 

*"L'unica razza che conosco e' quella umana"* (Albert Eistein)


----------



## dererumnatura (25 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> La scena che segue si è svolta sul volo della compagnia British Airways tra
> Johannersburg e Londra.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Bella!

se solo fosse vera..


----------



## Old chensamurai (25 Gennaio 2008)

adelfo ha detto:


> mi dispiace ma non mi trovi d'accordo su questo punto...mai trattati come ospiti e di questo posso portar racconti tramandatimi...


... storia: l'antisemitismo, pur presente nel mondo greco e romana, si diffuse e divenne fenomeno rilevante, con il cristianesimo e fino alla rivoluzione industriale fu fenomeno di natura essenzialmente religiosa... il fenomeno dei Ghetti è antichissimo... sempre storia: cacciata degli ebrei dall'Inghilterra nell'anno 1290... cacciata degli ebrei dalla Francia nell'anno 1394... cacciata degli ebrei dalla Spagna nell'anno 1492... basta leggere il saggio "_La questione ebrea_" del Duhring (1880)... per fersi un'idea della situazione... inutile ricordare l'affare Dreyfus... i _pogrom_ in Russia... i famosi_ protocolli dei Savi di Siom_... documenti falsi prodotti in chiave antisemita... vuoi che vada avanti?...


----------



## Old adelfo (25 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... storia: l'antisemitismo, pur presente nel mondo greco e romana, si diffuse e divenne fenomeno rilevante, con il cristianesimo e fino alla rivoluzione industriale fu fenomeno di natura essenzialmente religiosa... il fenomeno dei Ghetti è antichissimo... sempre storia: cacciata degli ebrei dall'Inghilterra nell'anno 1290... cacciata degli ebrei dalla Francia nell'anno 1394... cacciata degli ebrei dalla Spagna nell'anno 1492... basta leggere il saggio "_La questione ebrea_" del Duhring (1880)... per fersi un'idea della situazione... inutile ricordare l'affare Dreyfus... i _pogrom_ in Russia... i famosi_ protocolli dei Savi di Siom_... documenti falsi prodotti in chiave antisemita... vuoi che vada avanti?...


chen, conosco bene la storia dell'antisemitismo...vorrei mantenere questa discussione nei suoi limiti....concordavo su tutto a parte il paragone tra gli ebrei e i nostri emigranti essendo gli ebrei italiani in Italia...lo ripeto, italiani in Italia....e con questo sottolineo l'aggravante del concetto stesso...


----------



## Old chensamurai (25 Gennaio 2008)

adelfo ha detto:


> chen, conosco bene la storia dell'antisemitismo...vorrei mantenere questa discussione nei suoi limiti....concordavo su tutto a parte il paragone tra gli ebrei e i nostri emigranti essendo gli ebrei italiani in Italia...lo ripeto, italiani in Italia....e con questo sottolineo l'aggravante del concetto stesso...


... boh... ti sembra che io sia uscito dai limiti?... dove?... ho solamente condiviso, con dati storici, quanto sostenuto da Iris e da MK2, ovvero gli ebrei ospiti mal tollerati... mi sembra evidente, guardando alla storia, che sia esattamente così... ho portato esempi storici... ne conosco molti altri... anche in Italia, sono stati ospiti mal tollerati... infatti i casi di antisemitismo si contano con le potenze del dieci... italiani, sì... ma ebrei...


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Gennaio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Bella!
> 
> se solo fosse vera..


 
Già!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Tutto ok?


----------



## dererumnatura (25 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Già!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
mi sento un po' fiacca oggi...sto perdendo colpi?


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Gennaio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> mi sento un po' fiacca oggi...sto perdendo colpi?


Se ti può consolare...tengo sonno pure io!! 

Sarà la primavera??


----------



## dererumnatura (25 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Se ti può consolare...tengo sonno pure io!!
> 
> Sarà la primavera??


è probabile..in anticipo di 2 mesi...


----------



## Old adelfo (25 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... boh... ti sembra che io sia uscito dai limiti?... dove?... ho solamente condiviso, con dati storici, quanto sostenuto da Iris e da MK2, ovvero gli ebrei ospiti mal tollerati... mi sembra evidente, guardando alla storia, che sia esattamente così... ho portato esempi storici... ne conosco molti altri... anche in Italia, sono stati ospiti mal tollerati... infatti i casi di antisemitismo si contano con le potenze del dieci... italiani, sì... ma ebrei...


 
ripeto chen, conosco bene la storia dell'antisemitismo...le persecuzioni anche in Italia e so anche che la situazione degli ebrei in Italia prima delle leggi razziali non era mai stata così tranquilla....e quando dico che gli ebrei erano italiani in Italia e tedeschi in Germania....occorre capire che è un'aggravante...


----------



## Mari' (25 Gennaio 2008)

Quando la memoria e' corta, e funziona male:

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pregiudizio_contro_gli_italiani


----------



## Old chensamurai (25 Gennaio 2008)

adelfo ha detto:


> ripeto chen, conosco bene la storia dell'antisemitismo...le persecuzioni anche in Italia e so anche che la situazione degli ebrei in Italia prima delle leggi razziali non era mai stata così tranquilla....e quando dico che gli ebrei erano italiani in Italia e tedeschi in Germania....occorre capire che è un'aggravante...


... non erano italiani in Italia... erano _ebrei_ italiani in italia.... non erano tedeschi in Germania... erano _ebrei _tedeschi in Germania... flebilmente italiani e flebilmente tedeschi... colpevolmente ebrei... in quanto ebrei... ontologicamente ebrei...


----------



## Old chensamurai (25 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Quando la memoria e' corta, e funziona male:
> 
> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pregiudizio_contro_gli_italiani


... io ho la memoria molto lunga... sono una delle cinquanta persone con la memoria più prodigiosa... _al mondo_... intendo...


----------



## MK (25 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... non erano italiani in Italia... erano _ebrei_ italiani in italia.... non erano tedeschi in Germania... erano _ebrei _tedeschi in Germania... flebilmente italiani e flebilmente tedeschi... colpevolmente ebrei... in quanto ebrei... ontologicamente ebrei...


esatta-mente Chen, esattamente...


----------



## Sterminator (25 Gennaio 2008)

adelfo ha detto:


> chen, conosco bene la storia dell'antisemitismo...vorrei mantenere questa discussione nei suoi limiti....concordavo su tutto a parte il paragone tra gli ebrei e i nostri emigranti essendo gli ebrei italiani in Italia...lo ripeto, italiani in Italia....e con questo sottolineo l'aggravante del concetto stesso...


Gli ebrei in italia sono sempre stati una comunita' molto limitata sino alla cacciata degli ebrei spagnoli del 1492 che hanno invaso l'Europa.

Nei secoli sono sempre stati tollerati e mai integrati, vista la peculiarita' della loro osservanza ai precetti della loro religione che incentiva per es. l'usura (unica religione) ed il disprezzo per i goim (maiali) cristiani....arrivando persino oltre che a vietargli l'aiuto economico, ad obbligarlo a zanzargli pure la casa.

Questo spiega anche come mai poi siano stati considerati sempre uno sportello Bancomat, dato che ogni tot di secoli i sovrani li cacciavano e gli requisivano tutto l'ambaradan!

La loro ortodossia si spinge a considerare incompatibile il matrimonio misto con i porci cristiani, al punto che se una loro figlia si dovesse sposare con un non convertito, per loro e' come se fosse morta arrivando a celebrare il suo funerale il giorno del matrimonio.

Comunque I Protocolli dei savi di Sion a cui si attaccarono Hitler, i Bolscevichi ed i Fascisti, erano basati su fatti romanzati e falsi che gia' nel 1920 a Londra furono sbugiardati.

Pero' e' interessante (MA TANTO....ahahahahahah) come la diceria sia stata artatamente diffusa dai kattolici, infatti si e' scoperto il colpevole nell'abate Barruel a dimostrazione dell'amore cosmico e della tolleranza sempiterna di cui si vantano sempre a pieno titolo.

Se pensate pero' che ora i kattolici si siano corretti sui pregiudizi contro gli ebrei, beh fatevi un giro in civilta' cattolica (Gesuiti) per es. dato che credono fermamente nel complotto Giudaico-Massonico ed hanno approfittato ed approfittano dell'eliminazione a costo zero per loro, della concorrenza nelle varie carneficine che per me li ha visti pure complici come ha dimostrato la loro fattiva partecipazione all'Operazione Odessa, altro che l'innocenza sbandierata per PioXII!

Amen!


----------



## Old chensamurai (25 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> esatta-mente Chen, esattamente...


... io so... io ho visto... io ho sentito... io ho parlato... io ho guardato negli occhi... io ho letto vecchi fogli scritti a mano... inondati di lacrime salate...


----------



## Old adelfo (25 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... io so... io ho visto... io ho sentito... io ho parlato... io ho guardato negli occhi... io ho letto vecchi fogli scritti a mano... inondati di lacrime salate...


chiudevo gli occhi cullato dalle braccia di mia nonna imparando a leggere...A-6107


----------



## Old chensamurai (25 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> Gli ebrei in italia sono sempre stati una comunita' molto limitata sino alla cacciata degli ebrei spagnoli del 1492 che hanno invaso l'Europa.
> 
> Nei secoli sono sempre stati tollerati e mai integrati, vista la peculiarita' della loro osservanza ai precetti della loro religione che incentiva per es. l'usura (unica religione) ed il disprezzo per i goim (maiali) cristiani....arrivando persino oltre che a vietargli l'aiuto economico, ad obbligarlo a zanzargli pure la casa.
> 
> ...


... uomo-_latrina_... hai dimenticato di dire che gli ebrei si occupavano di attività finanziarie perché era a loro *VIETATA* la pratica della maggior parte delle altre professioni... hai dimenticato di dire, uomo-_feccia_, che i nomi dei principali banchieri europei del tardo medio-evo, risultano essere quelli di devoti cristiani...


----------



## Old chensamurai (25 Gennaio 2008)

adelfo ha detto:


> chiudevo gli occhi cullato dalle braccia di mia nonna imparando a leggere...A-6107


... ho visto... 

... ti abbraccio amico mio... 

Chensamurai


----------



## Old adelfo (25 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ho visto...
> 
> ... ti abbraccio amico mio...
> 
> Chensamurai


appoggio la mia fronte alla tua...


----------



## La Lupa (25 Gennaio 2008)

...shhh... venite... lasciamoli soli....


----------



## Sterminator (25 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... uomo-_latrina_... hai dimenticato di dire che gli ebrei si occupavano di attività finanziarie perché era a loro *VIETATA* la pratica della maggior parte delle altre professioni... hai dimenticato di dire, uomo-_feccia_, che i nomi dei principali banchieri europei del tardo medio-evo, risultano essere quelli di devoti cristiani...


sto cazzo-1: prediligevano i commerci e il maneggio del denaro, perche' piu' lucrosi, c'erano anche quelli di serie B nei mestieri, mica so' tutte cime, ao'....

sto cazzo 2:ai banchieri, anzi ai cambisti cristiani era vietata l'usura, infatti ripeto che solo l'ebraica l'incentiva.... ed hanno sempre subito una fottuta concorrenza tanto che sono stati eclissati in poco tempo (rispetto al periodo) non appena si sono rafforzati con la rete che hanno saputo intessere e che da secoli ormai li ha resi i padroni del mondo!

Infatti io, rivisto e corretto, ci credo al complotto Giudaico-Massonico vedendo come tutto sia nelle loro mani.

Augh!

Ps: ciao kazzone, sei in astinenza de vaffankulo per caso visto che provochi confidando sul fatto che mammina (Bruja) te perdona sempre?



























Ps2: comunque per quelli che ho conosciuto io qua a Milano, ti assicuro che la nomea non e' immeritata, in quanto sono tagliati per il bisiniss ma sono anche col pelo sullo stomaco e non guardano in faccia a nessuno, manco figli e nipoti!

Okkey un luogo comune... te saluto!


----------



## Old chensamurai (25 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> sto cazzo-1: prediligevano i commerci e il maneggio del denaro, perche' piu' lucrosi, c'erano anche quelli di serie B nei mestieri, mica so' tutte cime, ao'....
> 
> sto cazzo 2:ai banchieri, anzi ai cambisti cristiani era vietata l'usura, infatti ripeto che solo l'ebraica l'incentiva.... ed hanno sempre subito una fottuta concorrenza tanto che sono stati eclissati in poco tempo (rispetto al periodo) non appena si sono rafforzati con la rete che hanno saputo intessere e che da secoli ormai li ha resi i padroni del mondo!
> 
> ...


... chiacchiere da ignor-_ante_... ignorant-_issimo_ uomo-_feccia_ quale sei... io porto storia e fatti... Jaques Le Goff, "_La borsa e la vita. Dall'usuraio al banchiere_", Ed. Laterza, Bari, 2003:

"Ma la pratica e la figura dell'usuraio agli albori del capitalismo nell'Occidente cristiano è incentrata in una dinamica perversa di colpevolizzazione del *capro espiatorio* costituito dal popolo ebraico. 
Si tratta di un *grosso pregiudizio* che bisognerebbe eliminare, prima di notare la pagliuzza dimenticando la trave. La storia ha strettamente legato l'immagine dell'usuraio a quella dell'ebreo. Fino al XII secolo, il prestito a interesse, che "_non metteva in gioco somme __considerevoli_", e che "_avveniva parzialmente nel quadro dell'economia naturale (si prestavano grano, vestiti, materiali ed oggetti, e si riceveva una maggior quantità delle stesse cose prestate)_" era, sì, nelle mani degli ebrei. Ma perché? *Semplicemente perché dai cattolici vennero in effetti proibite, poco a poco, agli ebrei, le attività produttive che oggi chiameremmo "primarie" o "secondarie"*: "_non restava loro altro, a fianco di alcune professioni liberali come la medicina, per lungo tempo disdegnata dai cristiani, che lasciavano ad altri le cure di un corpo affidato dai ricchi e dai potenti ai medici ebrei, e dagli altri ai guaritori popolari e alla natura, che far rendere il denaro, al quale proprio il cristianesimo negava ogni fecondità. Non cristiani, gli ebrei non violavano le prescrizioni bibliche facendo prestiti ad individui o istituzioni che non facevano parte della loro comunità_". Nel 1215 il IV Concilio Lateranense aveva infatti decretato: "_Volendo impedire che in questa materia i cristiani siano trattati in modo disumano dagli ebrei, stabiliamo [...] che, se con un qualunque pretesto degli ebrei abbiano richiesto a cristiani interessi gravosi ed eccessivi, sia proibito ogni commercio dei cristiani con loro, finché non abbiano dato soddisfazione_". Gli usurai cristiani dipendevano, in quanto peccatori, dai tribunali ecclesiastici, cioè dalle "_ufficialità_", che dimostravano generalmente una certa indulgenza nei loro confronti, lasciando a Dio il compito di punirli con la dannazione. Ma ebrei e stranieri (in Francia gli usurai italiani e meridionali, della Lombardia e di Cahors) dipendevano dalla giustizia laica, ancora più dura e più repressiva. Filippo Augusto, Luigi VIII, e soprattutto san Luigi, emanarono una dura legislazione nei confronti degli usurai ebrei. Così la repressione parallela dell'ebraismo e dell'usura contribuì ad alimentare il crescente antisemitismo e a rendere ancor più tetra l'immagine dell'usuraio, più o meno identificato con l'ebreo. *Il grande sviluppo economico del XII secolo fece comunque moltiplicare gli usurai cristiani*. E "_questi nutrirono un'ostilità tanto maggiore nei confronti degli ebrei poiché questi erano a volte temibili concorrenti_". 

... studia... somaro... studia...


----------



## Bruja (25 Gennaio 2008)

*Chen*

Perchè tanto paroloni, perchè tante fatiche a documentazione di idee, di concetti e giudizi o pregiudizi vaghi, storici, sociali, politici scontati e spesso personali; difficile mettersi d'accordo se non si accettano versione concordate ..... gli ebrei hanno nella mente storica di molti popoli, ovviamente cristiani, la "colpa" di aver condannato il Cristo..... poco conta che lo abbiano crocefisso i romani, che lo abbia "tradito" un suo discepolo, che il sinedrio non vedesse l'ora di sbarazzarsene.... attestando quindi una morte più "politica" che rispondente a motivi di fede.
Questo popolo paga "l'errore di aver preferito Barabba" ...... il resto è dialettica, argomentazione, retorica e divilgazione personale adattata ed applicata al bisogno del momento sia da singoli cittadiini che dagli stessi governi nei vari luoghi e tempi..... QUESTA, in sintesi, era l'idea di Primo Levi, che ne parlò con Giulio Bedeschi (quello delle "Centomila gavette di ghiaccio") e che potè pubblicare il suo "Se questo è un uomo" (scritto dal '45 al '47) solo dopo anni, perchè all'inizio gli editori italiani non intendevano darlo alle stampe.
Poi le cose andarono come tutti sappiamo.
Bruja.


----------



## Old chensamurai (25 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Perchè tanto paroloni, perchè tante fatiche a documentazione di idee, di concetti e giudizi o pregiudizi vaghi, storici, sociali, politici scontati e spesso personali; difficile mettersi d'accordo se non si accettano versione concordate ..... gli ebrei hanno nella mente storica di molti popoli, ovviamente cristiani, la "colpa" di aver condannato il Cristo..... poco conta che lo abbiano crocefisso i romani, che lo abbia "tradito" un suo discepolo, che il sinedrio non vedesse l'ora di sbarazzarsene.... attestando quindi una morte più "politica" che rispondente a motivi di fede.
> Questo popolo paga "l'errore di aver preferito Barabba" ...... il resto è dialettica, argomentazione, retorica e divilgazione personale adattata ed applicata al bisogno del momento sia da singoli cittadiini che dagli stessi governi nei vari luoghi e tempi..... QUESTA, in sintesi, era l'idea di Primo Levi, che ne parlò con Giulio Bedeschi (quello delle "Centomila gavette di ghiaccio") e che potè pubblicare il suo "Se questo è un uomo" (scritto dal '45 al '47) solo dopo anni, perchè all'inizio gli editori italiani non intendevano darlo alle stampe.
> Poi le cose andarono come tutti sappiamo.
> Bruja.


... Bruja, non me ne frega nulla di questo poveraccio ignorante e senza cultura... io mi preoccupo per le persone che possono, anche fortuitamente, leggere quello che viene scritto in questo forum... non posso accettare che qualcuno, nel 2008, scriva ancora che _Ebreo = Usuraio_... una delle più grandi mistificazioni della storia... una vera vergogna intellettuale e morale...


----------



## dererumnatura (25 Gennaio 2008)

*Ritengo che il silenzio sia a volte una grandissima forma di rispetto...*
*E' un giorno importante...abbiate un minimo di rispetto.*


----------



## Bruja (25 Gennaio 2008)

*Chen*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Bruja, non me ne frega nulla di questo poveraccio ignorante e senza cultura... io mi preoccupo per le persone che possono, anche fortuitamente, leggere quello che viene scritto in questo forum... non posso accettare che qualcuno, nel 2008, scriva ancora che _Ebreo = Usuraio_... una delle più grandi mistificazioni della storia... una vera vergogna intellettuale e morale...


Seguiamo Dererum... osserviamo un tacet in e per la memoria... e non confonderti, le persone hanno una mente propria e, stai certo, non seguono dicerie o pregiudizi.
Bruja


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> sto cazzo-1: prediligevano i commerci e il maneggio del denaro, perche' piu' lucrosi, c'erano anche quelli di serie B nei mestieri, mica so' tutte cime, ao'....
> 
> sto cazzo 2:ai banchieri, anzi ai cambisti cristiani era vietata l'usura, infatti ripeto che solo l'ebraica l'incentiva.... ed hanno sempre subito una fottuta concorrenza tanto che sono stati eclissati in poco tempo (rispetto al periodo) non appena si sono rafforzati con la rete che hanno saputo intessere e che da secoli ormai li ha resi i padroni del mondo!
> 
> ...


forse a scavare bene dentro la religione cattolica scopriresti cose davvero interessanti.. soprattutto riguardo ai gesuiti... ed al modo in cui vengono istruiti.
abili e pronti per ogni evenienza: soprattutto se è sporca.
non è per dire... ma se parliamo di banchieri... altro che gli ebrei...
chi pensi ci fosse dietro ai vari rotschield, morgan e rockefeller...?


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Seguiamo Dererum... osserviamo un tacet in e per la memoria... e non confonderti, le persone hanno una mente propria e, stai certo, non seguono dicerie o pregiudizi.
> Bruja


scusa, tu e scusate tutti... in cosa consiste il rispetto silenzioso?
secondo me il rispetto sta nella parola, non nella omissione.


----------



## Sterminator (25 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Bruja, non me ne frega nulla di questo poveraccio ignorante e senza cultura... io mi preoccupo per le persone che possono, anche fortuitamente, leggere quello che viene scritto in questo forum... non posso accettare che qualcuno, nel 2008, scriva ancora che _Ebreo = Usuraio_... una delle più grandi mistificazioni della storia... una vera vergogna intellettuale e morale...


il mio e' un discorso solo di approfondimento storico e non di antisemitismo, dato che per me tutte, ripeto TUTTE le religioni dovrebbero essere abolite,  ma tanto e' un discorso di sordi.

Ue' pirlone, nella tua enciclopedica kultura, mi fa specie che non abbia letto Pasque di sangue di Ariel Toaff (il figlio del super rabbino...ex di Roma) che e' stato massacrato dagli ebrei stessi tanto da costringerlo a fare abiura, essendo stato anche minacciato di morte, nonostante avesse usato lo stesso metro di giudizio storico di Ginzburg sui sabba satanici..... leggi leggi, kazzone, cosa hanno combinato gli askenaziti ai loro stessi confratelli italici.

Ed ora ve lo dico a chiare lettere, che avete rotto proprio il kazzo ad accusare ad capocchiam di antisemitismo!


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> il mio e' un discorso solo di approfondimento storico e non di antisemitismo, dato che per me tutte, ripeto TUTTE le religioni dovrebbero essere abolite, ma tanto e' un discorso di sordi.
> 
> Ue' pirlone, nella tua enciclopedica kultura, mi fa specie che non abbia letto Pasque di sangue di Ariel Toaff (il figlio del super rabbino...ex di Roma) che e' stato massacrato dagli ebrei stessi tanto da costringerlo a fare abiura, essendo stato anche minacciato di morte, nonostante avesse usato lo stesso metro di giudizio storico di Ginzburg sui sabba satanici..... leggi leggi, kazzone, cosa hanno combinato gli askenaziti ai loro stessi confratelli italici.
> 
> Ed ora ve lo dico a chiare lettere, che avete rotto proprio il kazzo ad accusare ad capocchiam di antisemitismo!


lasciamo perdere va...
anzi stermi, vieni in libero che ciaociaoboy ha aperto un 3d sulla crisi di governo..


----------



## Sterminator (25 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... chiacchiere da ignor-_ante_... ignorant-_issimo_ uomo-_feccia_ quale sei... io porto storia e fatti... Jaques Le Goff, "_La borsa e la vita. Dall'usuraio al banchiere_", Ed. Laterza, Bari, 2003:
> 
> _......che far rendere il denaro, al quale proprio il cristianesimo negava ogni fecondità. Non cristiani, gli ebrei non violavano le prescrizioni bibliche facendo prestiti ad individui o istituzioni che non facevano parte della loro comunità_".
> 
> ... studia... somaro... studia...


sei talmente un kazzone pieno di boria spocchiosa che manco leggi con attenzione cio' che ravani da internet al volo!























Infatti io ho sostenuto che il Cristianesimo ( ed il Corano) vietano l'usura, mentre SOLO l'ebraismo no, anzi lo incentiva contro i goim (maiali) cristiani!























Ps: se proprio insisti possiamo accordarci sulle ripetizioni!


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Gennaio 2008)

la zappa...quella ci vorrebbe.


----------



## Old chensamurai (25 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> sei talmente un kazzone pieno di boria spocchiosa che manco leggi con attenzione cio' che ravani da internet al volo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... riporta tutta il periodo... somaro... 

*"Semplicemente perché dai cattolici vennero in effetti proibite, poco a poco, agli ebrei, le attività produttive che oggi chiameremmo "primarie" o "secondarie"*: "_non restava loro altro, a fianco di alcune professioni liberali come la medicina, per lungo tempo disdegnata dai cristiani, che lasciavano ad altri le cure di un corpo affidato dai ricchi e dai potenti ai medici ebrei, e dagli altri ai guaritori popolari e alla natura, che far rendere il denaro, al quale proprio il cristianesimo negava ogni fecondità. Non cristiani, gli ebrei non violavano le prescrizioni bibliche facendo prestiti ad individui o istituzioni che non facevano parte della loro comunità_"

... _tu, somaro razzista anti-semita, avevi scritto questo_:

"sto cazzo-1: prediligevano i commerci e il maneggio del denaro, *perche' piu' lucrosi*, c'erano anche quelli di serie B nei mestieri, mica so' tutte cime, ao'...."

..._ io, questo_:

... uomo-_latrina_... hai dimenticato di dire che gli ebrei si occupavano di attività finanziarie perché era a loro *VIETATA* la pratica della maggior parte delle altre professioni... hai dimenticato di dire, uomo-_feccia_, che i nomi dei principali banchieri europei del tardo medio-evo, risultano essere quelli di devoti cristiani... 

CONCLUSIONE: sei solo uno schifoso e ripugnante uomo razzista che ha scritto frasi antisemite...


----------



## Sterminator (25 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... riporta tutta il periodo... somaro...
> 
> *"Semplicemente perché dai cattolici vennero in effetti proibite, poco a poco, agli ebrei, le attività produttive che oggi chiameremmo "primarie" o "secondarie"*: "_non restava loro altro, a fianco di alcune professioni liberali come la medicina, per lungo tempo disdegnata dai cristiani, che lasciavano ad altri le cure di un corpo affidato dai ricchi e dai potenti ai medici ebrei, e dagli altri ai guaritori popolari e alla natura, che far rendere il denaro, al quale proprio il cristianesimo negava ogni fecondità. Non cristiani, gli ebrei non violavano le prescrizioni bibliche facendo prestiti ad individui o istituzioni che non facevano parte della loro comunità_"
> 
> ...


E' ormai assodato che tu capisci alla kazzo di cane e ti senti di fottere se qualcuno venendo a vedere il bluff della tua onniscenza, ti fa fare delle figure di merda!































ciao kazzone, alla prossima..... preparati per benino su Popper, (ma anche su Mc Luhan e Chomsky) visto che hai tenuto la conferenza mass mediatica, che poi t'interrogo e ce famo altre du' risate!



























Ps: ammazza nun te sforza' a fa' vede' che hai letto Pasque di sangue come le encicliche der papa!


----------



## Lettrice (25 Gennaio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> la zappa...quella ci vorrebbe.


In testa..


----------



## Old sfigatta (25 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> In testa..


ciao Belva!


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Gennaio 2008)

Bona sera bestie


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Gennaio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Bona sera bestie


Ciao micia...arrivi giusta giusta..che fra un pò speriamo passi il pulmino e se non sarà sereno si rasserenerà!!!


----------



## Old sfigatta (25 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ciao micia...arrivi giusta giusta..che fra un pò speriamo passi il pulmino e se non sarà sereno si rasserenerà!!!
















c'é lo sciopero oggi... 

	
	
		
		
	


	














ciao Miciona!


----------



## Bruja (25 Gennaio 2008)

*Anna A*



Anna A ha detto:


> scusa, tu e scusate tutti... in cosa consiste il rispetto silenzioso?
> secondo me il rispetto sta nella parola, non nella omissione.


 
E' vero nessuna omissione, tuttavia il momento di silenzio era per rispetto a chi non c'è più e, quanto alla parola.... a volte per certe esternazioni più bel tacer non fu mai scritto, parlare non significa sproloquiare o imporre la propria ideologia più che le proprie idee. Non per nulla il dialogo sarebbe confronto senza offese o insulti, e parlo a largo raggio senza preferenzialità, e credo che su questo tu non possa che essere d'accordo... non ti pare??
Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Gennaio 2008)

*freddi...*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ciao micia...arrivi giusta giusta..che fra un pò speriamo passi il pulmino e se non sarà sereno si rasserenerà!!!


 

io veramente prenderei il pulmino per scappare...ho le palle che mi girano 

	
	
		
		
	


	






e di questi..a noi che ce frega...in fondo in fondo...si vogliono insultare..e sti ca....quando saranno stanchi prenderanno finalmente la zappa.


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Gennaio 2008)

sfigatta ha detto:


> c'é lo sciopero oggi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

miau.


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> E' vero nessuna omissione, tuttavia il momento di silenzio era per rispetto a chi non c'è più e, quanto alla parola.... a volte per certe esternazioni più bel tacer non fu mai scritto, parlare non significa sproloquiare o imporre la propria ideologia più che le proprie idee. Non per nulla il dialogo sarebbe confronto senza offese o insulti, e parlo a largo raggio senza preferenzialità, e credo che su questo tu non possa che essere d'accordo... non ti pare??
> Bruja


 

aneddoto a proposito:

Penza che oggi..uno stronzo che si fa passare pure per _studioso _, continuava ad insulatare un Uomo che proprio ieri è morto d'infarto..lo avrei preso a calci in culo....


tanto prima o poi con questo ci litigo lo so....

un misantropo , pieno di zecche, che sa solo stare in mezzo alle muffe 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 gliele avrei fatte ingoiare...tutte!!!!


ma che cz. si studiano questi , io non lo so.


----------



## Bruja (25 Gennaio 2008)

*Micio*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> io veramente prenderei il pulmino per scappare...ho le palle che mi girano
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tu Miciolidia Gnea Giulia Agricola  

	
	
		
		
	


	












  sempre a pensare alle zappe e alle vanghe....
Bruja


----------



## Old Giusy (25 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Tu Miciolidia Gnea Giulia Agricola
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nota autrice delle Georgiche....


----------



## Sterminator (25 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> E' vero nessuna omissione, tuttavia il momento di silenzio era per rispetto a chi non c'è più e, quanto alla parola.... a volte per certe esternazioni più bel tacer non fu mai scritto, parlare non significa sproloquiare o imporre la propria ideologia più che le proprie idee. Non per nulla il dialogo sarebbe confronto senza offese o insulti, e parlo a largo raggio senza preferenzialità, e credo che su questo tu non possa che essere d'accordo... non ti pare??
> Bruja


beh mi dispiace ma ormai la tua partigianeria per chen e' acclarata tanto da conferirgli licenza d'insulto&C.

Ma poi il costante travisare cio' che uno sostiene, riportando cio' che un ebreo doc come Toaff scrive mi puzza!

A proposito tu hai letto il suo Pasque di Sangue?

Dovresti averlo fatto dato che tu hai sostenuto che bisognerebbe parlare solo di cio' che si conosce!

Senza polemica, non m'interessa....

(vado....poi vi leggo)


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Gennaio 2008)

*bru*



Bruja ha detto:


> Tu Miciolidia Gnea Giulia Agricola
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





  mi hai fatto sghignazzare..ma lo sai quanto fa bene una zappa al posto di un libro in certi casi 

	
	
		
		
	


	










anzi.._dalla zappa_ ..si dovrebbe passare sempre!!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Gennaio 2008)

*giusi*



giusy79 ha detto:


> Nota autrice delle Georgiche....


 















ha parlato la ninfa bucolica tra le frasche


----------



## Old Giusy (25 Gennaio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ha parlato la ninfa bucolica tra le frasche


Elfo dei boschi, prego.....


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Elfo dei boschi, prego.....


 
sorry


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Gennaio 2008)

chi cacchio va a preparare la cena al posto mio????????????????????????????????


----------



## Quibbelqurz (25 Gennaio 2008)

Angel ha detto:


> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Mont Banc*[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*INGREDIENTI:*[/FONT]​
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Per 8 persone[/FONT]
> ...


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Gennaio 2008)

tacci vostri....mi fate sckiatta'


----------



## Bruja (25 Gennaio 2008)

*stermì*



sterminatorr ha detto:


> beh mi dispiace ma ormai la tua partigianeria per chen e' acclarata tanto da conferirgli licenza d'insulto&C. Ho parlato chiaro di insulti ed offese a largo raggio, se ci leggi partigianeria non saprei che sire, tra l'altro a questa stregua ogni opinione essendo propria o di parte diventa partigiana.
> 
> Ma poi il costante travisare cio' che uno sostiene, riportando cio' che un ebreo doc come Toaff scrive mi puzza! Io non giudico una persona perchè è ebrea ma per quel che dice, ergo de è un cretino resta un cretino, se espone idee sane lo ascolto e valuto.
> 
> ...


Confermo che non voglio fare alcuna polemica ma solo rispondere e ribattere con civiltà, e tu ormai, per come ti ho letto in altri post in cui argomentavi, dovresti intuire che non mi servirei mai di un mezzo che troppo facilmente può diventare un boomerang... 
Bruja


----------



## Old giulia (25 Gennaio 2008)

Cavoli!!! 134 pagine!!!
Chi mi fa il riassunto della situazione? 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Non mi sgridate...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Giulia


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Gennaio 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> Cavoli!!! 134 pagine!!!
> Chi mi fa il riassunto della situazione?
> 
> 
> ...


Se ne può fare a meno...
E se faccio una sintesi poi ....altrettante pagine di "costruttivo confronto" per contestare la mia interpretazione...


----------



## Sterminator (25 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... chiacchiere da ignor-_ante_... ignorant-_issimo_ uomo-_feccia_ quale sei... io porto storia e fatti... Jaques Le Goff, "_La borsa e la vita. Dall'usuraio al banchiere_", Ed. Laterza, Bari, 2003:
> 
> _ che far rendere il denaro, al quale proprio il cristianesimo negava ogni fecondità. Non cristiani, gli ebrei non violavano le prescrizioni bibliche facendo prestiti ad individui o istituzioni che non facevano parte della loro comunità_".
> 
> ... studia... somaro... studia...


kazzo sei anche un pezzo di merda che falsa pro domo sua i testi .....

Questo e' l'originale....

-------------------------------------------------

.."che far rendere il denaro, al quale proprio il cristianesimo negava ogni fecondità. Non cristiani, gli ebrei non avevano scrupoli e non violavano le prescrizioni bibliche facendo prestiti ad individui o istituzioni che non facevano parte della loro comunità."

------------------------------------------------

bravo, bravo,bravo....































ma va' a kagher.... e....

PPPPPRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!


----------



## dererumnatura (26 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> E' vero nessuna omissione, tuttavia il momento di silenzio era per rispetto a chi non c'è più e, quanto alla parola.... a volte per certe esternazioni più bel tacer non fu mai scritto, parlare non significa sproloquiare o imporre la propria ideologia più che le proprie idee. Non per nulla il dialogo sarebbe confronto senza offese o insulti, e parlo a largo raggio senza preferenzialità, e credo che su questo tu non possa che essere d'accordo... non ti pare??
> Bruja


mi domando cara bruja se si debba arrivare a spiegare anche l'alfabeto.....


----------



## Bruja (26 Gennaio 2008)

*dererumnatura*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> mi domando cara bruja se si debba arrivare a spiegare anche l'alfabeto.....


Quando ci si perde, come può capitare a tutti prima o poi, nei meandri delle proprie convinzioni, che sono giocoforza frutto di proprie interpretazioni, tornare all'elementarità dell'alfabeto può servire per evitare fraintendimenti casuali o intenzionali.  
Bruja


----------



## Old Cat (26 Gennaio 2008)

*Giulia*



giulia ha detto:


> Cavoli!!! 134 pagine!!!
> Chi mi fa il riassunto della situazione?
> 
> 
> ...


 

dunque vediamo...... da un'ipotesi sul concetto di ipocrisia si è arrivati alle tesi razziali passando per parolacce varie.







ergo, non ti sei persa nulla.


----------



## dererumnatura (26 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Quando ci si perde, come può capitare a tutti prima o poi, nei meandri delle proprie convinzioni, che sono giocoforza frutto di proprie interpretazioni, tornare all'elementarità dell'alfabeto può servire per evitare fraintendimenti casuali o intenzionali.
> Bruja








  di certo hai una grande pazienza


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Gennaio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> di certo hai una grande pazienza


Quoto

Io comincio a perderla...


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quoto
> 
> Io comincio a perderla...


wowowowwo


Questa si che  è una notizia da prima pagina del _corriere tradimento_.


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Gennaio 2008)

sto therad è odioso.


----------



## Old SarahM. (26 Gennaio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> sto therad è odioso.


completamente d'accordo


----------



## Bruja (26 Gennaio 2008)

*Pimpe*

Va bene, se volete propormi per la canonizzazione per la pazienza, non mi opporrò, ma aspettate che sia alla memoria.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (26 Gennaio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> sto therad è odioso.



Assolutamente d'accordo !!!


Buongiorno a tutti.


----------



## dererumnatura (26 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Va bene, se volete propormi per la canonizzazione per la pazienza, non mi opporrò, ma aspettate che sia alla memoria....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ma noo..è l'influenza della Badessa!!!


----------



## Bruja (26 Gennaio 2008)

*come no*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> ma noo..è l'influenza della Badessa!!!


Quella del virus di questi giorni.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Gennaio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> completamente d'accordo


 

che belle mutandine 

	
	
		
		
	


	





veramente lo dico.


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Gennaio 2008)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Assolutamente d'accordo !!!
> 
> 
> Buongiorno a tutti.


 


Buon giorno a te e a tutti.

sono stata cafona a non salutarvi.


----------



## Old SarahM. (26 Gennaio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> che belle mutandine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


belle, vero?


----------



## Bruja (26 Gennaio 2008)

*Sarah*



SarahM. ha detto:


> belle, vero?


A dire il vero sembrano più delle coulottine, fossero un po' più lunghe, con quelle righe, farebbero quasi belle époque... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old SarahM. (26 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> A dire il vero sembrano più delle coulottine, fossero un po' più lunghe, con quelle righe, farebbero quasi belle époque...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (26 Gennaio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Buon giorno a te e a tutti.
> 
> sono stata cafona a non salutarvi.



Ciao Micio.....e non ti fustigare.....c'è ben di peggio.


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> A dire il vero sembrano più delle coulottine, fossero un po' più lunghe, con quelle righe, farebbero quasi belle époque...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

certo che si ....molto piu' zeducenti madam crotala...


----------



## Bruja (26 Gennaio 2008)

*Io...*



fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Ciao Micio.....e non ti fustigare.....c'è ben di peggio.


... che neppure mi sono accorta del saluto ... va beh non era intenzionale... buongiorno e buon week end  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old SarahM. (26 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> ... che neppure mi sono accorta del saluto ... va beh non era intenzionale... buongiorno e buon week end
> 
> 
> 
> ...


anche io vi saluto ... faccio un viaggetto brevissimo ... buon we a tutti!


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Gennaio 2008)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Ciao Micio.....e non ti fustigare.....c'è ben di peggio.


 
hai ragione.



pero' il buon giorno agli amici è fondamental.


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Gennaio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> anche io vi saluto ... faccio un viaggetto brevissimo ... buon we a tutti!


 

anche a te sarah.


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (26 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> ... che neppure mi sono accorta del saluto ... va beh non era intenzionale... buongiorno e buon week end
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ciao Brù, giornata stupenda oggi, un anticipo di primavera.


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (26 Gennaio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> anche io vi saluto ... faccio un viaggetto brevissimo ... buon we a tutti!



Ciao Sarah, buon divertimento


----------



## Old Giusy (26 Gennaio 2008)

Mi aggiungo ai saluti!
Buongiorno!


----------



## Bruja (26 Gennaio 2008)

*Bella gente....*

Speriamo bene.... il tempo promette davvero.... ma siamo vicini ai giorni della merla.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bah.... passeranno anche quelli !!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Mari' (26 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Speriamo bene.... il tempo promette davvero.... ma siamo vicini ai giorni della merla....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non dire quattro se non l'hai nel sacco.

Meglio essere prundenti


----------



## Mari' (26 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> kazzo *sei anche un pezzo di merda che falsa pro domo sua i testi .....*
> 
> Questo e' l'originale....
> 
> ...



... di tutto, di piu'.


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Speriamo bene.... il tempo promette davvero.... ma siamo vicini ai giorni della merla....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



grandiosa!


( la strega )


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> kazzo sei anche un pezzo di merda che falsa pro domo sua i testi .....
> 
> Questo e' l'originale....
> 
> ...


... straccione, pezzente, miserabile, spiantato, pidocchioso morto di fame, TU raccatti qui e là, in internet, i testi, trascritti per i pitocchi come te... per i questuanti morti di fame... hi, hi, hi... io ho trascritto dall'originale... dal testo ORIGINALE che ho avuto l'onore di leggere in anteprima in qualità di Editor... e da lì ho citato... in ogni caso, l'aggiunta non smuove di un millimetro il senso complessivo della frase... ovvero, essere miserabondo, gli ebrei non si occupavano di prestiti di denaro "perché attività più lucrosa", come sostenuto da te, miserabile, ma perché a loro erano proibite le altre professioni... studia, somaro... studia... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## oscuro (29 Gennaio 2008)

*chen*

Chen non abbiamo dubbi sulla tua credibilità....e sulla credibilità di quel signore...meglio ignorare sia ciò che scrive...sia lui...che il suo contorno poco edificante....!Lasciamolo"PERDERE"....!!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Chen non abbiamo dubbi sulla tua credibilità....e sulla credibilità di quel signore...meglio ignorare sia ciò che scrive...sia lui...che il suo contorno poco edificante....!Lasciamolo"PERDERE"....!!!


... raccatta qui e là da internet invece di leggere i testi originali... d'altra parte, un miserabile acc-_attone_ come lui, non può che racc-_attare_... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## oscuro (29 Gennaio 2008)

*dai*

Chen lasciamolo"PERDERE"e cascato pure il governo...chissà quali altri guai avrà ora...rispettiamo il suo dramma...ora ritorna er berluska....e questi devono tornar al lavoro....la pacchia è finita..il sogno pure...cala il sipario!!!!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> E' ormai assodato che tu capisci alla kazzo di cane e ti senti di fottere se qualcuno venendo a vedere il bluff della tua onniscenza, ti fa fare delle figure di merda!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... _tu, somaro razzista anti-semita, avevi scritto questo_:

"sto cazzo-1: prediligevano i commerci e il maneggio del denaro, *perche' piu' lucrosi*, c'erano anche quelli di serie B nei mestieri, mica so' tutte cime, ao'...."

..._ io, questo_:

... uomo-_latrina_... hai dimenticato di dire che gli ebrei si occupavano di attività finanziarie perché era a loro *VIETATA* la pratica della maggior parte delle altre professioni... hai dimenticato di dire, uomo-_feccia_, che i nomi dei principali banchieri europei del tardo medio-evo, risultano essere quelli di devoti cristiani... 

Il libro dice:

Fino al XII secolo, il prestito a interesse, che "_non metteva in gioco somme __considerevoli_", e che "_avveniva parzialmente nel quadro dell'economia naturale (si prestavano grano, vestiti, materiali ed oggetti, e si riceveva una maggior quantità delle stesse cose prestate)_" era, sì, nelle mani degli ebrei. Ma perché? *Semplicemente perché dai cattolici vennero in effetti proibite, poco a poco, agli ebrei, le attività produttive che oggi chiameremmo "primarie" o "secondarie"*: "_non restava loro altro..._


CONCLUSIONE: sei solo uno schifoso e ripugnante uomo razzista che ha scritto frasi antisemite...


----------



## Old SarahM. (29 Gennaio 2008)




----------



## Old Anna A (29 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... _tu, somaro razzista anti-semita, avevi scritto questo_:
> 
> "sto cazzo-1: prediligevano i commerci e il maneggio del denaro, *perche' piu' lucrosi*, c'erano anche quelli di serie B nei mestieri, mica so' tutte cime, ao'...."
> 
> ...


 
anche senza andare così a ritroso nel tempo... sappiamo benissimo chi c'era dietro ai grandi banchieri europei e americani del secolo scorso...

PS: ma dove eri finito?
mi ha chiamata l'interpol. pare che hai lasciato in sospeso il conto all'hotel extralusso di niuiork...


----------



## MK (29 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> PS: ma dove eri finito?
> mi ha chiamata l'interpol. pare che hai lasciato in sospeso il conto all'hotel extralusso di niuiork...

























ciao Chen, è vero sei mancato...


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> beh mi dispiace ma ormai la tua partigianeria per chen *e' *acclarata tanto da conferirgli licenza d'insulto&C.
> 
> Ma poi il costante travisare *cio' *che uno sostiene, riportando *cio'* che un ebreo doc come Toaff scrive mi puzza!
> 
> ...


... hi, hi, hi... adesso abbiamo capito perché non scrivi in italiano... hi, hi, hi... ignorantissimo pezzente... hi, hi, hi... se provi a scrivere in italiano, i risultati sono questi... hi, hi, hi... sei un analfabeta... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old SarahM. (29 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... hi, hi, hi... adesso abbiamo capito perché non scrivi in italiano... hi, hi, hi... ignorantissimo pezzente... hi, hi, hi... se provi a scrivere in italiano, i risultati sono questi... hi, hi, hi... sei un analfabeta... hi, hi, hi...


 
beh chen ... chiunque abbia vissuto all'estero sa che questo può succedere con tastiere straniere!


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> anche senza andare così a ritroso nel tempo... sappiamo benissimo chi c'era dietro ai grandi banchieri europei e americani del secolo scorso...
> 
> PS: ma dove eri finito?
> mi ha chiamata l'interpol. pare che hai lasciato in sospeso il conto all'hotel extralusso di niuiork...


... ciao Annetta... sono stato a Firenze... a salutare il mio amico fraterno David Grossman...


----------



## Old SarahM. (29 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ciao Annetta... sono stato a Firenze... a salutare il mio amico fraterno David Grossman...


devo dire che questo suscita il mio interesse.


----------



## Nobody (29 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ciao Annetta... sono stato a Firenze... a salutare il mio amico fraterno *David Grossman*...


Che ne pensa del muro con cui il governo israeliano ha creato il nuovo ghetto di Gaza?


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Gennaio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> beh chen ... chiunque abbia vissuto all'estero sa che questo può succedere con tastiere straniere!


... guarda che l'analfabeta scrive da qualche suburbio italiano... è un coatto, un tamarro di periferia... ultracinquantenne fallito sconosciuto al fisco... un anonimo e squattrinato indigente borgataro, emarginato dall'umano consesso...


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Gennaio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> devo dire che questo suscita il mio interesse.


... suo figlio era un mio grande amico... cazzo, l'hanno ammazzato in Libano... l'avevo sentito al telefono tre giorni prima...


----------



## Old SarahM. (29 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... suo figlio era un mio grande amico... cazzo, l'hanno ammazzato in Libano... l'avevo sentito al telefono tre giorni prima...


ho pianto quando l'hanno ammazzato. sono molto legata a grossman, ho potuto sentire il suo dolore da qui.


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Che ne pensa del muro con cui il governo israeliano ha creato il nuovo ghetto di Gaza?


... contrario... assolutamente contrario... ti faccio presente che nei giorni scorsi si è tenuta, in Israele, una grande manifestazione CONTRO la chiusura dei valichi per Gaza... manifestazione di ebrei Israeliani... è CONTRO questa decisione... e anch'io lo sono... detto questo, faccio una domanda a te: come proponi di fermare i missili Kassam contro la città di Sderot?... è accettabile che gli abitanti di quella città vivano nel terrore a causa dei missili lanciati contro di loro dalla striscia di Gaza?... i valichi, sono stati chiusi per fare pressione su Hamas, affinché impedisca il lancio dei missili... decisione sbagliata e da condannare... ma la questione, come la risolviamo?... dimmi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Gennaio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> ho pianto quando l'hanno ammazzato. sono molto legata a grossman, ho potuto sentire il suo dolore da qui.


... si chiamava Uri... aveva 20 anni...


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... guarda che l'analfabeta scrive da qualche suburbio italiano... è un coatto, un tamarro di periferia... ultracinquantenne fallito sconosciuto al fisco... un anonimo e squattrinato indigente borgataro, emarginato dall'umano consesso...


ellamadonna...  gli hai fatto pure la radiografia al torace?













no. seriamente... a parte tutto... se c'è una cosa di Stermi che ho sempre apprezzato è proprio il suo menefreghismo verso il politically correct.
le dà e le prende senza scudo.


----------



## Nobody (29 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... contrario... assolutamente contrario... ti faccio presente che nei giorni scorsi si è tenuta, in Israele, una grande manifestazione CONTRO la chiusura dei valichi per Gaza... manifestazione di ebrei Israeliani... è CONTRO questa decisione... e anch'io lo sono... detto questo, faccio una domanda a te: come proponi di fermare i missili Kassam contro la città di Sderot?... è accettabile che gli abitanti di quella città vivano nel terrore a causa dei missili lanciati contro di loro dalla striscia di Gaza?... i valichi, sono stati chiusi per fare pressione su Hamas, affinché impedisca il lancio dei missili... decisione sbagliata e da condannare... ma la questione, come la risolviamo?... dimmi...


Promuovendo la pace, Chen. Che, ad esempio, non si ottiene certo con milioni di cluster bomb disseminate in Libano o con la distrruzione delle città, in totale spregio alle leggi internazionali. Se rubi la terra ad un popolo, lo affami, lo umilii...perlomeno qualche razzo ti arriverà addosso.
Ripeto...non confondo mai il forte col debole. Non lo faccio nè col ghetto di Varsavia, nè con quello di Gaza.


----------



## Old SarahM. (29 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Promuovendo la pace, Chen. Che, ad esempio, non si ottiene certo con milioni di cluster bomb disseminate in Libano o con la distrruzione delle città, in totale spregio alle leggi internazionali. Se rubi la terra ad un popolo, lo affami, lo umilii...perlomeno qualche razzo ti arriverà addosso.
> Ripeto...non confondo mai il forte col debole. Non lo faccio nè col ghetto di Varsavia, nè con quello di Gaza.


la penso come te ... ma credo che se Uri sia andato inguerra, c'è qualcosa che noi non afferriamo, qualcosa di atavico ... che proviene dalla diaspora. e parlo di psicologia, non di economia.


----------



## Nobody (29 Gennaio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> la penso come te ... ma credo che se Uri sia andato inguerra, c'è qualcosa che noi non afferriamo, qualcosa di atavico ... che proviene dalla diaspora. e parlo di psicologia, non di economia.


Faccio sempre salva la buona fede ed il sincero patriottismo del singolo. Ma vale per tutte le campane, anche per il ragazzino della hitlerjugend che difendeva il bunker della cancelleria a Berlino.
I governi invece, non ragionano mai in questi termini. Le scelte politiche, poco hanno a che fare con certi argomenti.


----------



## Old SarahM. (29 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Faccio sempre salva la buona fede ed il sincero patriottismo del singolo. Ma vale per tutte le campane, anche per il ragazzino della hitlerjugend che difendeva il bunker della cancelleria a Berlino.
> I governi invece, non ragionano mai in questi termini. Le scelte politiche, poco hanno a che fare con certi argomenti.


 
quello che voglio dire è che in questo caso le scelte politiche sono profondamente consone con il sentire del popolo. guarda, se uri non fosse stato ucciso in guerra, e io non lo avessi appreso dalla cronaca, mai avrei immaginato che il figlio di grossman non fosse pacifista!


----------



## Nobody (29 Gennaio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> *quello che voglio dire è che in questo caso le scelte politiche sono profondamente consone con il sentire del popolo*. guarda, se uri non fosse stato ucciso in guerra, e io non lo avessi appreso dalla cronaca, mai avrei immaginato che il figlio di grossman non fosse pacifista!


Questo valeva anche per i crucchi cattivi di 70 anni fa...non fornisce nessun indicatore sulla giustezza della causa. 
Le diaspore sono sempre esistite, ed i massacri di popoli pure...trovo osceno che chi oggi commemori il giorno della memoria si macchi contemporaneamente di crimini, senza dubbio molto meno gravi di quelli che subirono i loro nonni, ma non per questo meno orribili. 
Si tradisce la memoria delle vittime...ma questo è solo il mio pensiero.


----------



## Old SarahM. (29 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Anche questo valeva per i crucchi cattivi di 70 anni fa...non fornisce nessun indicatore sulla giustezza della causa.
> Le diaspore sono sempre esistite, ed i massacri di popoli pure...trovo osceno che chi oggi commemori il giorno della memoria si macchi contemporaneamente di crimini, senza dubbio molto meno gravi di quelli che subirono i loro nonni, ma non per questo meno orribili.
> Si tradisce la memoria delle vittime...ma questo è solo il mio pensiero.


 
ti dico che sono d'accordissimo con te ... figurati ... se mi conoscessi! ho sostenuto la csusa palestinese per anni ... però - mi ripeto - qualcosa mi sfugge, qualcosa non afferro della storia ebraica.


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Promuovendo la pace, Chen. Che, ad esempio, non si ottiene certo con milioni di cluster bomb disseminate in Libano o con la distrruzione delle città, in totale spregio alle leggi internazionali. Se rubi la terra ad un popolo, lo affami, lo umilii...perlomeno qualche razzo ti arriverà addosso.
> Ripeto...non confondo mai il forte col debole. Non lo faccio nè col ghetto di Varsavia, nè con quello di Gaza.


... guarda, non voglio fare polemiche inutili... e tanto meno, farle con te... le cluster bomb, purtroppo, non le usano solo gli Israeliani... le usano tutti e ovunque... gli ITALIANI, le FABBRICANO... come le mine antiuomo... UNICREDIT e MEDIOBANCA hanno finanziato lautamente la francese Thales che attraverso la controllata TDA produce non solo missili ma diversi tipi di Cluster Bomb... l'Italia è tra i primi cinque stati esportatori di armi al mondo... esportano in Arabia Saudita, Malesia, Cina... Pakistan, Nigeria, Colombia, Egitto, Israele (2,6 milioni di euro per vendita di missili e, udite, udite, cluster bomb), Siria, Oman, Bahrein, Quatar... bella l'italietta, eh?... l'Unione europea, nel complesso, copre il 25% circa dell'esportazione mondiale, superando gli USA, fermi al 23% circa... le banche italiane, lucrano ampiamente sulle commesse di armi... perché non proponiamo di interrompere la produzione e la vendita di armi a TUTTI?... hi, hi, hi... proviamo a farlo... che ne dici?... l'industria bellica italiana occupa 50mila dipendenti, fattura 7,5 miliardi l’anno, rappresenta lo *0,8% del pil e il 15% dell’export*. E procura affari d’oro alle banche, chiamate a gestire le operazioni di incasso. Il grosso della torta va a San Paolo-Imi, per un giro d’affari da 446 milioni nel 2006 (quasi il 30% delle transazioni). Seguono Bnp-Paribas, (290,5 milioni), Unicredit (86,7), Bnl (80,3), Deutsche Bank (78,3) e il Banco di Brescia, che gestirà più di 70 milioni...


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Promuovendo la pace, Chen. Che, ad esempio, non si ottiene certo con milioni di cluster bomb disseminate in Libano o con la distrruzione delle città, in totale spregio alle leggi internazionali. Se rubi la terra ad un popolo, lo affami, lo umilii...perlomeno qualche razzo ti arriverà addosso.
> Ripeto...non confondo mai il forte col debole. Non lo faccio nè col ghetto di Varsavia, nè con quello di Gaza.


... come la promuovi la pace?... concretamente, cosa faresti?... con quali interlocutori?... quali obiettivi?...


----------



## Nobody (29 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... guarda, non voglio fare polemiche inutili... e tanto meno, farle con te... le cluster bomb, purtroppo, non le usano solo gli Israeliani... le usano tutti e ovunque... gli ITALIANI, le FABBRICANO... come le mine antiuomo... UNICREDIT e MEDIOBANCA hanno finanziato lautamente la francese Thales che attraverso la controllata TDA produce non solo missili ma diversi tipi di Cluster Bomb... l'Italia è tra i primi cinque stati esportatori di armi al mondo... esportano in Arabia Saudita, Malesia, Cina... Pakistan, Nigeria, Colombia, Egitto, Israele (2,6 milioni di euro per vendita di missili e, udite, udite, cluster bomb), Siria, Oman, Bahrein, Quatar... bella l'italietta, eh?... l'Unione europea, nel complesso, copre il 25% circa dell'esportazione mondiale, superando gli USA, fermi al 23% circa... le banche italiane, lucrano ampiamente sulle commesse di armi... perché non proponiamo di interrompere la produzione e la vendita di armi a TUTTI?... hi, hi, hi... proviamo a farlo... che ne dici?... l'industria bellica italiana occupa 50mila dipendenti, fattura 7,5 miliardi l’anno, rappresenta lo *0,8% del pil e il 15% dell’export*. E procura affari d’oro alle banche, chiamate a gestire le operazioni di incasso. Il grosso della torta va a San Paolo-Imi, per un giro d’affari da 446 milioni nel 2006 (quasi il 30% delle transazioni). Seguono Bnp-Paribas, (290,5 milioni), Unicredit (86,7), Bnl (80,3), Deutsche Bank (78,3) e il Banco di Brescia, che gestirà più di 70 milioni...


Queste cose le so bene. Armare la mano dell'omicida lucrandoci sopra fa schifo Chen, sono d'accordo. E allora? Non per questo l'omicida è allegerito dalla responsabilità dei suoi atti. Loro le lanciavano sui quartieri delle città libanesi...e all'inizio hanno pure negato.


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Gennaio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> quello che voglio dire è che in questo caso le scelte politiche sono profondamente consone con il sentire del popolo. guarda, se uri non fosse stato ucciso in guerra, e io non lo avessi appreso dalla cronaca, mai avrei immaginato che il figlio di grossman non fosse pacifista!


... che c'entra il pacifismo?... guarda che stai facendo confusione... l'idea è quella di difendere la tua famiglia, i tuoi amici... ti sei dimenticata di come andarono le cose?... ti sei dimenticata?...


----------



## La Lupa (29 Gennaio 2008)

Io invece trovo che _*sconosciuto al fisco*_ sia uno degli insulti più originali che abbia mai sentito.

Ebbravo Cen!


----------



## Old SarahM. (29 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... che c'entra il pacifismo?... guarda che stai facendo confusione... l'idea è quella di difendere la tua famiglia, i tuoi amici... ti sei dimenticata di come andarono le cose?... ti sei dimenticata?...


a questo mi riferisco, moltimodi.


----------



## Nobody (29 Gennaio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> ti dico che sono d'accordissimo con te ... figurati ... se mi conoscessi! ho sostenuto la csusa palestinese per anni ... però - mi ripeto - qualcosa mi sfugge, qualcosa non afferro della storia ebraica.


Sicuramente molto ci sfugge Sarah...come molto mi sfugge sul fatto che un popolo allora considerato da molti il più civile d'Europa, una cultura regno della musica e della filosofia...beh, improvvisamente costruisca lager e si getti nel culto pagano del sangue e della terra.


----------



## Old SarahM. (29 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sicuramente molto ci sfugge Sarah...come molto mi sfugge sul fatto che un popolo allora considerato da molti il più civile d'Europa, una cultura regno della musica e della filosofia...beh, improvvisamente costruisca lager e si getti nel culto pagano del sangue e della terra.


certo ... ammetto di essermi innamorata dell'ebraismo strada facendo e di avere un occhio particolare per quella storia.


----------



## Nobody (29 Gennaio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> a questo mi riferisco, moltimodi.


Idea malsana. Promuovere fame e guerra per difendere la pace. Vabbè...


----------



## Old SarahM. (29 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Idea malsana. Promuovere fame e guerra per difendere la pace. Vabbè...


 
per difendere la terra=comunanza=identità.

ma sia ben chiaro: *sono contrarissima ad ogni guerra*.


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Queste cose le so bene. Armare la mano dell'omicida lucrandoci sopra fa schifo Chen, sono d'accordo. E allora? Non per questo l'omicida è allegerito dalla responsabilità dei suoi atti. Loro le lanciavano sui quartieri delle città libanesi...e all'inizio hanno pure negato.


... dico solo che ho visto tantissimi ITALIANI andare a protestare in piazza contro la politica bellica del LORO paese, tra i primi al mondo a far soldi con le guerre... quanti ne hai visti in piazza?... strade piene, vero?... è facile far la morale in casa d'altri, quando si dovrebbe guardare in casa propria... capisci quel che intendo?... Israele dovrebbe comportarsi da Stato assolutamente pacifista... rispondere ai missili con le margherite... mentre gli ITALIANI, pacifisti, armano Israeliani ed Hezbollah... facendo fior di quattrini e fregandosene altamente... d'altra parte, la guerriglia irachena, com'è noto, spara "made in Italy"... spara Beretta... così come le "Corti Islamiche" Somale... così come i cinesi in Tibet... così come italiane, erano le pallottole contro i monaci birmani... un esamino di coscienza no, eh?... gli affari sono affari... poi, quando quelle armi vengono usate... allora, si condanna... hi, hi, hi... suvvia, meno ipocrisia, please...


----------



## Nobody (29 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... dico solo che ho visto tantissimi ITALIANI andare a protestare in piazza contro la politica bellica del LORO paese, tra i primi al mondo a far soldi con le guerre... quanti ne hai visti in piazza?... strade piene, vero?... è facile far la morale in casa d'altri, quando si dovrebbe guardare in casa propria... capisci quel che intendo?... Israele dovrebbe comportarsi da Stato assolutamente pacifista... rispondere ai missili con le margherite... mentre gli ITALIANI, pacifisti, armano Israeliani ed Hezbollah... facendo fior di quattrini e fregandosene altamente... d'altra parte, la guerriglia irachena, com'è noto, spara "made in Italy"... spara Beretta... così come le "Corti Islamiche" Somale... così come i cinesi in Tibet... così come italiane, erano le pallottole contro i monaci birmani... un esamino di coscienza no, eh?... gli affari sono affari... poi, quando quelle armi vengono usate... allora, si condanna... hi, hi, hi... suvvia, meno ipocrisia, please...


Gli ipocriti sono sempre esistiti, caro Chen. Questo non allegerisce chi è forte ed ha in mano il potere...che le vittime delle loro bombe "intelligenti" siano palestinesi, ceceni, tibetani, birmabi, iracheni.
A meno che tu con l'ultima frase non stia dando dell'ipocrita a me...


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Questo valeva anche per i crucchi cattivi di 70 anni fa...non fornisce nessun indicatore sulla giustezza della causa.
> Le diaspore sono sempre esistite, ed i massacri di popoli pure...trovo osceno che chi oggi commemori il giorno della memoria si macchi contemporaneamente di crimini, senza dubbio molto meno gravi di quelli che subirono i loro nonni, ma non per questo meno orribili.
> Si tradisce la memoria delle vittime...ma questo è solo il mio pensiero.


... Multimodi, ma che stai dicendo?... secondo me, non conosci la storia... boh... te lo ricordi Arafat?... di ricordi di Clinton a Camp David?... ti ricordi di Barak?... quello che mandò AFFANCULO Sharon... cazzo, ti ricorderai di queste cose... o no?... allora, amico mio, chiediti perché ARAFAT disse no!... chieditelo... poi vieni da me... che ne parliamo...


----------



## Nobody (29 Gennaio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> per difendere la *terra=comunanza=identità.*
> 
> ma sia ben chiaro: *sono contrarissima ad ogni guerra*.


Stesse parole di un caporale autriaco in un libercolo degli anni '20. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Sono convinto che tu lo sia.


----------



## Nobody (29 Gennaio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> per difendere la *terra=comunanza=identità.*
> 
> ma sia ben chiaro: *sono contrarissima ad ogni guerra*.


Stesse parole di un caporale autriaco in un libercolo degli anni '20. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Sono convinto che tu lo sia.


----------



## Old SarahM. (29 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Stesse parole di un caporale autriaco in un libercolo degli anni '20.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
non mi fraintendere ... cerco di capire, *da storica*. da militante non farei questi discorsi, non ci proverei neppure a capire!!


----------



## Nobody (29 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Multimodi, ma che stai dicendo?... secondo me, non conosci la storia... boh... te lo ricordi Arafat?... di ricordi di Clinton a Camp David?... ti ricordi di Barak?... quello che mandò AFFANCULO Sharon... cazzo, ti ricorderai di queste cose... o no?... allora, amico mio, chiediti perché ARAFAT disse no!... chieditelo... poi vieni da me... che ne parliamo...


A mio modo di vedere fece un errore, ma io sono un italiano col culo al caldo per poter giudicare davvero se fu un errore o no...ma per molti palestinesi quelle condizioni erano impossibili da accettare. 
Non presumere che chi non è d'accordo con te conosca automaticamente meno di te. Diventi meno relativista di come ti descrivi, facendo così


----------



## Old SarahM. (29 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> A mio modo di vedere fece un errore, ma io sono un italiano col culo al caldo per poter giudicare davvero se fu un errore o no...ma per molti palestinesi quelle condizioni erano impossibili da accettare.
> Non presumere che chi non è d'accordo con te conosca automaticamente meno di te. Diventi meno relativista di come ti descrivi, facendo così


 
ecco appunto ... io sto esercitando il mio relativismo. perchè non lo accetti?


----------



## Nobody (29 Gennaio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> non mi fraintendere ... cerco di capire, *da storica*. da militante non farei questi discorsi, non ci proverei neppure a capire!!


Non ti fraintendo affatto, cara Sarah. E' un piacere discutere con te. 
E' davvero curioso però, come cambi la valenza delle stesse parole e degli stessi valori, messi in bocca alla persona "sbagliata". 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Sei una storica? Affascinante!


----------



## Nobody (29 Gennaio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> ecco appunto ... io sto esercitando il mio relativismo. perchè non lo accetti?


Chi ti dice che non lo accetto? O il tuo relativismo non comprende una discussione con diversi punti di vista?
Mica ho detto che tu hai torto ed io ragione...


----------



## Old SarahM. (29 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non ti fraintendo affatto, cara Sarah. E' un piacere discutere con te.
> E' davvero curioso però, come cambi la valenza delle stesse parole e degli stessi valori, messi in bocca alla persona "sbagliata".
> 
> 
> ...


infatti il rlativismo che invoco è quello necessario alla interpretazione. non farmi citare gadamer.


----------



## Bruja (29 Gennaio 2008)

*Chen*

Chiedevi delle pace..... anche se non è a me che hai rivolto la domanda, rispondo perchè credo di avere chiara, nelle connotazioni generali se non nei particolari, le condizioni di quelle che potrebbero essere della concrete trattative.
Credo a delle tregue..... la pace è lontana, quasi invisibile all'orizzonte... e tui che cvonosci le situazioni socio-politico-economiche immagino capirai perfettamente perchè sonop scettica.
Bruja


----------



## Nobody (29 Gennaio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> infatti il rlativismo che invoco è quello necessario alla interpretazione. non farmi citare gadamer.


Io non ti faccio mica citare nulla...
Ogni singolo fatto si presta per natura a infinite interpretazioni. Non farmi citare Bohr.


----------



## Old SarahM. (29 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Io non ti faccio mica citare nulla...
> Ogni singolo fatto si presta per natura a infinite interpretazioni. Non farmi citare Bohr.


beh no .. citalo mi affascina molto, insieme a Heisenberg. ci hanno liberati!!


----------



## Nobody (29 Gennaio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> beh no .. citalo mi affascina molto, insieme a Heisenberg. *ci hanno liberati*!!


Quanto è vero!!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Gennaio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> infatti il rlativismo che invoco è quello necessario alla interpretazione. non farmi citare gadamer.


... Gadamer?... e che c'entra?... hi, hi, hi... con il relativismo?... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Gennaio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> beh no .. citalo mi affascina molto, insieme a Heisenberg. ci hanno liberati!!


... hi, hi, hi... Heisenberg ci avrebbe liberato da che?... hi, hi, hi... dimmi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Chiedevi delle pace..... anche se non è a me che hai rivolto la domanda, rispondo perchè credo di avere chiara, nelle connotazioni generali se non nei particolari, le condizioni di quelle che potrebbero essere della concrete trattative.
> Credo a delle tregue..... la pace è lontana, quasi invisibile all'orizzonte... e tui che cvonosci le situazioni socio-politico-economiche immagino capirai perfettamente perchè sonop scettica.
> Bruja


... quello che mi sorprende sempre è il manicheismo del ragionamento... quando si parla di Israele... perfino multimodi crede alla panzana che gli ebrei abbiano "rubato" le terre ai palestinesi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Gli ipocriti sono sempre esistiti, caro Chen. Questo non allegerisce chi è forte ed ha in mano il potere...che le vittime delle loro bombe "intelligenti" siano palestinesi, ceceni, tibetani, birmabi, iracheni.
> A meno che tu con l'ultima frase non stia dando dell'ipocrita a me...


... se alla lista non aggiungi le vittime israeliane, allora sei un ipocrita...


----------



## Old SarahM. (29 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... hi, hi, hi... Heisenberg ci avrebbe liberato da che?... hi, hi, hi... dimmi...





chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Gadamer?... e che c'entra?... hi, hi, hi... con il relativismo?... hi, hi, hi...


 
mi pare che tu abbia dei problemi con riferimenti culturali rielaborati personalmente ...


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Gennaio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> mi pare che tu abbia dei problemi con riferimenti culturali rielaborati personalmente ...


... io ti ho chiesto di chiarire... puoi farlo?... per esempio, di Gadamer, tutto può esser detto, tranne che sia un relativista... essendo ben radicata nella sua filosofia, la nozione di VERITA'... su Heisenberg, attendo altrettanti lumi... spiegami dai...


----------



## Nobody (29 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... se alla lista non aggiungi le vittime israeliane, allora sei un ipocrita...


Parlavo di gente massacrata da bombe intelligenti usate dai governi, Chen. Non mi risulta che i palestinesi abbiano queste possibilità. Magari qualche razzo scassato, qualche AK47 e le pietre. E gli uteri delle donne per incrementare la natalità.
Se li metti sullo stesso piano, l'ipocrita sei tu.


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... quello che mi sorprende sempre è il manicheismo del ragionamento... quando si parla di Israele... perfino multimodi crede alla panzana che gli ebrei abbiano "rubato" le terre ai palestinesi...


veramente ci credo anche io...


----------



## Nobody (29 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... quello che mi sorprende sempre è il manicheismo del ragionamento... quando si parla di Israele... perfino multimodi crede alla panzana che gli ebrei abbiano "rubato" le terre ai palestinesi...


Dopo duemila anni di diaspora torni e pretendi che la gente che vive li si faccia da parte? Senza nemmeno pensare ad una soluzione diversa? Questa è la panzana? Suvvia, Chen...dopo solo un secolo, se i pronipoti di Cavallo Pazzo rivendicassero le Black Hills agli yankees, li chiuderebbero in manicomio


----------



## Old SarahM. (29 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... io ti ho chiesto di chiarire... puoi farlo?... per esempio, di Gadamer, tutto può esser detto, tranne che sia un relativista... essendo ben radicata nella sua filosofia, la nozione di VERITA'... su Heisenberg, attendo altrettanti lumi... spiegami dai...


gadamer: verità storica, decentramento nell'interpretazione, prospettivismo.
heisenberg: adozione di molti punti di vista, il ruolo del soggetto nella determinazione della verità, rapporto tra osservato e osservatore.

è tutto scritto nei manuali!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Parlavo di gente massacrata da bombe intelligenti usate dai governi, Chen. Non mi risulta che i palestinesi abbiano queste possibilità. Magari qualche razzo scassato, qualche AK47 e le pietre. E gli uteri delle donne per incrementare la natalità.
> Se li metti sullo stesso piano, l'ipocrita sei tu.


... è chiaro che i palestinesi dei territori, non hanno un esercito regolare, non hanno nemmeno uno Stato... cosa molto diversa è il gruppo Hezbollah... che ha fatto neri gli israeliani in Libano... quelli avevano missili sofisticati... sistemi d'arma evolutisssimi... forniti da Iran e Siria... e i risultati si sono visti... Olmert se n'è andato "a 90°"... vedi, amico mio, il problema è che tu vedi la questione in maniera molto manichea... come dire, tu vedi un popolo oppresso da una parte e gli oppressori dall'altra... non è così... non è così... i palestinesi sono divisi al loro interno... sono stati governati da delinquenti patentati che hanno riempito i loro conti bancari all'estero... sai cos'è "L'intrafada"?... è la guerra interna ai palestinesi... ti invito a leggere quanto segue:

"... i crimini commessi da Palestinesi contro altri Palestinesi. Dell’Intrafada non vengono diffuse immagini. Si può trovare qualcosa su Internet, su Palestinian Media Watch, dove si può assistere a qualche scena di fucilazione arbitraria di civili e militari accusati di collaborazionismo con Israele. 
[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Qualche volta spuntano notizie che evidenziano come in Palestina non siano rispettati i diritti umani: nel novembre del 1999 venne arrestato arbitrariamente un intero gruppo di intellettuali che aveva firmato una petizione contro la corruzione del regime di Arafat; poi il sindaco di un villaggio palestinese, Zuhir Hamdan, aveva dichiarato apertamente che i suoi cittadini esprimevano chiaramente il desiderio di vivere sotto il governo israeliano e non sotto l’autorità di Arafat e aveva puntualmente subito un attentato, da cui si era miracolosamente salvato. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Qualche sito o quotidiano attento ai diritti dei cristiani fa notare come alcune città sotto il controllo dell’Autorità Nazionale Palestinese, si sono svuotate della loro popolazione cristiana e sono ormai interamente islamizzate; infine è stata diffusa di recente una notizia che fa riflettere su come in Palestina non vi sia la benché minima libertà sessuale: Fuad Moussa, un gay palestinese è fuggito in Israele dopo aver subito ogni forma di sopruso, maltrattamento e umiliazione da parte, non solo dei parenti, ma anche della polizia palestinese. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Il suo problema, quello per risolvere il quale varie associazioni gay internazionali si sono battute, era di non essere rimandato a casa: voleva anche essere arrestato per immigrazione clandestina, ma rimanere in una prigione israeliana. Anche se alcuni giornalisti si sono scagliati contro quei “cinici dei magistrati israeliani” che volevano rispedire il povero gay in Palestina, non curanti della sua sorte, è apparso evidente a tutti che qualcosa non va in fatto di rispetto dei diritti umani dall’altra parte del “muro” di Israele. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Questi e altri sono tutti fatti di cronaca che non hanno raggiunto né il cuore, né la mente del grande pubblico, facilmente dimenticabili, difficilmente reperibili a sole poche settimane dalla loro pubblicazione, non accompagnati da immagini, muti. Eppure questi fatti di cronaca, a cui si dedica al massimo un trafiletto nella stampa specializzata, messi tutti assieme fanno quasi 300 morti, l’11 percento del totale dei caduti dell’Intifada e mentre questi ultimi sono a gran maggioranza uomini armati uccisi in azioni militari, i morti di Intrafada sono quasi sempre civili palestinesi, uccisi da altri Palestinesi, civili o militari. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Le prime statistiche su questo fenomeno sono state pubblicate dal Palestinian Human Rights Monitoring Group di Gerusalemme, che è tutt’altro che una fonte di parte israeliana, dato che per gran parte del suo rapporto sull’Intrafada gli autori si sforzano, anche ai limiti dell’acrobazia sociologica, di attribuire all’occupazione israeliana la responsabilità di crimini commessi da Palestinesi contro il loro stesso popolo. Forse proprio per la parzialità della fonte, oltre che per l’assenza di un’informazione libera nei territori palestinesi, si può pensare che i dati della violenza interna all’Autorità Nazionale palestinese siano stimati molto per difetto. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Ciò che emerge da questo studio, comunque, è impressionante: dei 297 morti di Intrafada, 114 sono stati arbitrariamente giustiziati dopo essere stati accusati di collaborazionismo con Israele; vi sono stati 165 scontri armati fra clan rivali e 1202 azioni criminali gravi. Gli atti di violenza interna alla Palestina sono sia privati (delitti d’onore e faide fra famiglie e clan), che istituzionali (arresti ed esecuzioni arbitrarie). I delitti d’onore e la violenza contro le donne sono fra i crimini più diffusi e meno denunciati. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]La maggior parte delle donne palestinesi, infatti, non lavora e dipende economicamente dal marito. Molte non hanno il coraggio di denunciare le violenze subite, perché hanno paura delle possibili rappresaglie della loro stessa famiglia. “La famiglia costituisce la pietra miliare su cui è costruita l’intera società palestinese” - ha detto Shadia Sarraj in un’intervista rilasciata al Middle East Research and Information Project - “Lo status sociale della famiglia è determinato in larga parte sul suo onore, che a sua volta è determinato dalla rispettabilità delle figlie, le quali possono danneggiarlo in modo irreparabile attraverso un presunto cattivo utilizzo della sessualità”.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Secondo queste “regole d’onore” è stato possibile che, ad esempio, una ragazza ventiseienne di un villaggio vicino a Betlemme venisse sistematicamente picchiata dal marito e stuprata dal cognato, per poi essere picchiata in modo ancor più duro dopo aver denunciato le attenzioni sessuali del cognato: la donna che subisce una violenza sessuale è ancor più colpevole dello stupratore. E sempre secondo la tradizione islamica, è stato possibile per un killer, ancora anonimo, uccidere Layla Kbeila, una sessantanovenne di Rafidia colpevole di aver allevato un figlio così impudente da rifiutare il matrimonio con la figlia di un potente locale.  [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Quel che c’è di peggio in questi delitti d’onore è che secondo la legge palestinese non sono perseguibili: in Cisgiordania l’Autorità Nazionale Palestinese applica ancora il codice giordano pre-1967, secondo il quale, all’articolo 341, l’omicidio è considerato legittima difesa quando: “l’atto di uccidere un’altra persona è commesso in difesa della vita, dell’onore della vita o dell’onore di qualcun altro” (corsivi aggiunti). Di fatto si tratta di violenza privata legalizzata. Non vi sono statistiche precise sui delitti d’onore, dato che mancano le denunce, così come non vi sono dati sulle violenze subite dai gay, anche se il caso di Fuad Moussa è un buon esempio di come vengano trattati. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Non vi sono, poi, segnali di miglioramento o di ribellione da parte della società civile palestinese al riguardo: da un sondaggio commissionato da due centri di ricerca palestinesi (Society for the Advancement of the Palestinian Working Woman e il Palestinian Center for Public Opinion Polls), risulta che il 56,9 %  dei Palestinesi ritiene giusto che il marito picchi la moglie nel caso si senta offeso nella sua virilità, il 73,9 percento pensa che le donne non debbano lavorare, ma badare alla famiglia e il 47,1 percento ritiene che il governo non debba intervenire in caso di abusi e violenze sulle donne, perché si tratta di problemi interni alla famiglia.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]La famiglia, la “pietra miliare su cui è costruita la società palestinese”, spesso entra in guerra contro un’altra famiglia e nascono faide sanguinosissime anche per motivi futili. Un caso esemplare è quello di una lite fra due tassisti di Ramallah nel gennaio del 2004, che è degenerata con uso di armi e il coinvolgimento delle intere famiglie estese dei due: macchina dell’uno incendiata, nipote dell’altro ucciso e infine casa del primo incendiata e rasa al suolo. Oppure il caso di un incidente stradale banale, per le vie di Nablus, nell’agosto del 2003, che ha dato adito a un litigio e poi ad una faida distruttiva: un morto e tutte le proprietà di una delle due famiglie incendiate. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Vi sono anche faide più sanguinose e prolungate, come il caso di Osama Qmeil. Questi era un ufficiale di un corpo di polizia palestinese che nel corso della I Intifada aveva ucciso alcune persone accusandole di collaborazionismo con Israele; con lo scoppio della II Intifada, le famiglie delle sue vittime si sono vendicate uccidendolo, ma poi hanno esse stesse subito la sanguinosa vendetta del clan di Qmeil e di una folla inferocita di suoi simpatizzanti: i killer di Qmeil sono stati trascinati fuori dal carcere, linciati e i loro cadaveri esposti in pubblico.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Ci si può chiedere dove sia la polizia mentre tutto questo avviene. In alcune città, come Nablus e Hebron, la polizia e qualsiasi forma di autorità governativa è semplicemente assente e le città sono nelle mani dei clan. A Nablus, il sindaco Ghassan Shaka’a dopo aver dato le dimissioni per motivi di sicurezza personale ha dichiarato sconsolato: “Nablus è passata attraverso uno stato di caos e progressivo deterioramento, che hanno condotto alla confusione e all’interruzione della normale vita quotidiana dei cittadini… ma ora il caos è diventata la regola; l’assenza di ordine e sicurezza, la quotidianità; la legge della giungla, un punto di vista”. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]In altri casi, però, la polizia è parte in causa nelle faide familiari ed è essa stessa causa di criminalità. Ci sono tante polizie che agiscono nel nome dell’Autorità Nazionale Palestinese: la Forza di Pubblica Sicurezza, la Polizia Civile, la Forza di Sicurezza Preventiva, il Mukhabarat (servizi segreti), la Sicurezza Presidenziale, l’Intelligence Militare, ecc… Senza contare, poi, che gli uomini delle Brigate Martiri Al Aqsa svolgono anch’essi un ruolo di “ordine pubblico” per l’Anp. Le gang e la polizia spesso si mescolano al punto che un anonimo dirigente di Al Fatah ha dichiarato che “il 90 percento dei membri delle gang sono nei libri paga dell’Autorità Nazionale Palestinese”. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]A quanto pare non sono rari i casi in cui due branche della polizia si combattono fra loro, armi alla mano. Ad esempio, a Gaza, il 5 febbraio del 2004, vi fu una scaramuccia fra poliziotti appartenenti a corpi diversi, attorno alla Centrale di Polizia, motivata dal pestaggio del capo della polizia locale, Ghazi Jabaly, da parte di membri di un altro apparato di sicurezza rivale: il risultato dello scontro fu un morto e dieci feriti. Stando a osservatori locali, Arafat non fa nulla per organizzare meglio la polizia. Anzi: il vecchio rais trarrebbe vantaggio proprio dalla divisione interna fra i capi delle varie polizie, per imporre il suo potere.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Se l’assenza del potere genera violenza, la presenza del potere arbitrario della polizia palestinese in una determinata area, se possibile, rende la vita ancor più difficile. Non ci sono regole per le procedure che la polizia dovrebbe seguire e la repressione di qualsiasi opposizione al regime diventa particolarmente brutale. A Gaza, ad esempio, nell’ottobre 2001, la polizia palestinese ha aperto il fuoco sulla folla e non ha subito conseguenze legali. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Vi sono poliziotti che abusano della loro posizione e si comportano come comuni malviventi: emblematico è il caso di un venditore di automobili che si vide sequestrare dalla polizia una macchina che risultava rubata e che il giorno dopo rivide la stessa macchina guidata da un poliziotto: la sua sacrosanta protesta gli è costata l’arresto, ore e ore di pestaggi e torture, quattro giorni di isolamento e altri sei giorni di galera. Il tutto senza un’accusa, senza un processo, senza testimoni… Ma al di là dei casi di corruzione e abusi personali della polizia, quel che è ancora peggiore è la repressione condotta dal regime di Arafat. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]L’accusa con cui chiunque può essere arrestato arbitrariamente e fucilato è sempre quella: “collaborazionismo”. Basta un semplice sospetto, un pettegolezzo dei vicini di casa, un’accusa senza prove fra rivali, o basta essere nel mirino dell’Autorità per atteggiamenti critici nei confronti di Arafat, per venire accusati di “collaborazionismo” ed essere ritenuti automaticamente colpevoli fino a prova contraria. Ammesso che sia possibile accumulare le prove necessarie, naturalmente perché gli accusati di collaborazionismo sono detenuti in carceri di massima sicurezza, non possono ricevere visite e non hanno diritto ad un avvocato. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Ad esempio, nell’agosto del 2001, l’Intelligence militare di Gaza arrestò un cittadino, Abu Amas, con l’accusa di collaborazionismo, facendolo sparire dalla circolazione. Solo dopo una settimana di silenzio, la sua famiglia seppe che era stato fucilato. Molto spesso i prigionieri sono costretti a confessare sotto tortura il loro rapporto di collaborazione con Israele, come nel caso di un operaio di Betlemme, arrestato nel luglio del 2003 e costretto a confessare dopo che i suoi inquisitori gli ebbero sparato ai piedi. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Oppure il caso di Mohammed Laloh, di cui si sta interessando anche Amnesty International, un venticinquenne di Jenin arrestato, detenuto e torturato per due mesi nel carcere locale: benché sia sopravvissuto alla galera, quando fu scarcerato nel novembre del 2001, non era in grado di camminare e mostrava segni di gravi ustioni alle mani e al volto. Una persecuzione più sistematica e più sottile è rivolta contro i cristiani palestinesi, che spesso devono abbandonare i territori controllati dall’Anp per rifugiarsi in Israele. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Anche se, ufficialmente, non vi è discriminazione e in Europa si è portati a credere che in Palestina i cristiani siano alleati con i musulmani per combattere contro “l’occupazione israeliana”, stando a testimoni locali un musulmano non può vendere la propria terra a un cristiano, soprattutto se ci sono altri possibili acquirenti musulmani; un cristiano non può sposare una donna musulmana; nella stessa nuova costituzione palestinese, all’articolo 5 si legge chiaramente: “L’Arabo e l’Islam sono rispettivamente la lingua e la religione ufficiali” e l’articolo 7 stabilisce che: “I principi della sharia sono fonti maggiori di legislazione”.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Un musulmano che voglia convertirsi al cristianesimo (benché, formalmente possa farlo) rischia di essere ucciso, come nel caso dei fratelli Salam, che, pur essendo dei fedelissimi di Arafat, sono stati arrestati e torturati in seguito alla loro coraggiosa conversione, naturalmente dietro la solita accusa di “collaborazionismo” con Israele. In città tradizionalmente cristiane, come Betlemme, ora i cristiani sono sparute minoranze. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]In molti casi, sono stati allontanati dalle loro case con metodi da pulizia etnica: giusto a Betlemme i miliziani di Hamas picchiavano sistematicamente le donne cristiane che non si coprivano con il velo secondo la legge islamica; in altre occasioni, come è accaduto a Beit Jala i terroristi aprono il fuoco contro gli Israeliani con razzi e mortai piazzati ad arte nel mezzo dei quartieri dei cristiani, trasformati per l’occasione in scudi umani. Quanti morti fra i cristiani? Anche questo dato non è disponibile. Ci sono pochi dati e arrivano poche notizie, anche perché la stampa e la televisione sono fra i maggiori bersagli della repressione di regime in Palestina. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Avere un atteggiamento critico nei confronti dell’Intifada può costare il carcere o la condanna a morte per “collaborazionismo”, così come mostrare immagini che non esaltano l’eroismo dei combattenti, evidenziano il volto violento della guerra, può costare la vita. Ne sanno qualcosa i giornalisti italiani che sono stati minacciati di morte dopo aver osato riprendere il linciaggio dei coscritti israeliani in una caserma della polizia palestinese, all’inizio della II Intifada. Ne sa qualcosa anche il corrispondente a Gaza di Al Arabiya, assalito e picchiato ripetutamente da sicari di Al Fatah e poi arrestato per ordine di Arafat a causa dei suoi servizi troppo puntuali sulle divisioni interne al partito del rais. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]L’esempio più eclatante di repressione della stampa in Palestina è stato l’11 settembre 2001: riprendere e diffondere le immagini della folla palestinese in festa (con le foto di Osama Bin Laden portate in trionfo) portava a pesanti minacce, se non all’arresto immediato e la vita stessa del giornalista. In altri casi, sicari fanno irruzione nelle sedi degli stessi media palestinesi. Solo per citare i casi più recenti: il 2 febbraio scorso sono stati devastati gli studi di Quds Educational Tv a Ramallah; il 13 febbraio è stata incendiata la macchina del caporedattore di Gaza di Hayat al Jadida, colpevole di aver scritto editoriali troppo critici sulla situazione interna alla Palestina; sempre in febbraio gli uffici della redazione di Al Dar, a Gaza, sono stati devastati; la notte fra l’1 e il 2 marzo, l’editore del quotidiano an-Nashra è stato ucciso fuori dal suo ufficio. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]E l’elenco delle aggressioni contro giornalisti palestinesi e stranieri continua ad allungarsi: risale al 22 aprile la notizia del pestaggio di un fotografo palestinese dell’Agence France Presse. I sicari lavorano giorno e notte contro i giornalisti, così che noi comuni cittadini europei possiamo continuare a ricevere dall’interno della Palestina notizie ed immagini edulcorate ed ideologicamente corrette".[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT][SIZE=+1][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]*Stefano Magni *[/FONT][/SIZE]


----------



## Nobody (29 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... è chiaro che i palestinesi dei territori, non hanno un esercito regolare, non hanno nemmeno uno Stato... cosa molto diversa è il gruppo Hezbollah... che ha fatto neri gli israeliani in Libano... quelli avevano missili sofisticati... sistemi d'arma evolutisssimi... forniti da Iran e Siria... e i risultati si sono visti... Olmert se n'è andato "a 90°"... vedi, amico mio, il problema è che tu vedi la questione in maniera molto manichea... come dire, tu vedi un popolo oppresso da una parte e gli oppressori dall'altra... non è così... non è così... i palestinesi sono divisi al loro interno... sono stati governati da delinquenti patentati che hanno riempito i loro conti bancari all'estero... sai cos'è "L'intrafada"?... è la guerra interna ai palestinesi...


Sicuramente Hezbollah è un'altra cosa. E l'andamento della breve guerra libanese lo dimostra. 
Io non credo di vedere tutto sotto la lente manichea, caro Chen. 
Secondo me la cosa che hai postato ora è vera, com'è vera quella degli interessi "insospettabili" che girano nel mercato delle armi. 
Però dimmi: stabilito che anche tra i palestinesi il marcio non manca di certo, chi ha la responsabilità di rimediare a questa situazione folle? Il forte o il debole? Chi possiede centinaia di testate nucleari o chi le pietre? Chi ha il totale consenso mediatico o i nascosti? 
Secondo te è onorare la memoria delle vittime dei ghetti, crearne uno nuovo dove affamare donne e bambini?


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Gennaio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> gadamer: verità storica, decentramento nell'interpretazione, prospettivismo.
> heisenberg: adozione di molti punti di vista, il ruolo del soggetto nella determinazione della verità, rapporto tra osservato e osservatore.
> 
> è tutto scritto nei manuali!!


... sì, sì, i manuali... bisogna, però, capirli, i manuali... hi, hi, hi... dai, senti, seriamente, Gadamer non tocca assolutamente il concetto di "VERITA'" che, nel suo "sitema" (ermeneutica), non viene scalfito... un suo libro?... "_Verità e metodo_"...  l'ermeneutica è "metodo" e non messa in discussione, in direzione relativistica, della verità...

... per quanto riguarda Heisenberg, tutto quello che riporti è alquanto superficia-_lotto_... nel senso che la problematizzazione del rapporto tra osservatore e oggetto era stato posto ben prima di Heisenberg... il senso della "filosofia" di Heisenberg non sta in questo... sta in un'altra "cosa"... ben più importante e devastante in senso gnoseologico... se mi paghi, te la dico... hi, hi, hi... comunque, rimane sempre, a me, oscuro, quale sia stata l'opera di "liberazione" operata da Heisenberg... boh... non l'ho mica capita... ancora...


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> veramente ci credo anche io...


... non conosci la storia... non è colpa mia...


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Dopo duemila anni di diaspora torni e pretendi che la gente che vive li si faccia da parte? Senza nemmeno pensare ad una soluzione diversa? Questa è la panzana? Suvvia, Chen...dopo solo un secolo, se i pronipoti di Cavallo Pazzo rivendicassero le Black Hills agli yankees, li chiuderebbero in manicomio


... I pronipoti di Cavallo Pazzo, infatti, proprio in questi giorni, stanno rivendicando quanto da te definito "_manicomiale_"... con fior d'avvocati che ritengono fondate le rivendicazioni dei Dakota... ti era sfuggita la notizia?... hi, hi, hi...

... quanto alla storia di Israele, prima d'Israele, ti mancano dei passaggi, credimi... la gente "che vive lì", erano anche qualche bel migliaio di ebrei... chi _inchiappettò _i palestinesi, fu, come sempre, l'EUROPA... gli amici Inglesi... la Società delle Nazioni... furono i britannici a creare la bomba storica ebraico-palestinese... nulla è stato rubato a nessuno... gli inglesi, che pensarono bene, dopo aver innescato la bomba, di rimettere il mandato alla Società delle Nazioni... guarda che devi aprire gli occhi, amico mio... altrimenti ti ritrovi a giocare a guardie e ladri... buoni di qui... ladri di là... ora devo andare... ciao.


----------



## Iris (29 Gennaio 2008)

Diciamo che i britannici sono bravissimi nel creare bombe...e poi scappare!
E' una loro caratteristica. Creano disastri, poi mollano le terre che hanno inguaiato...e passano pure da democratici e liberali.


----------



## Bruja (29 Gennaio 2008)

*Iris*



Iris ha detto:


> Diciamo che i britannici sono bravissimi nel creare bombe...e poi scappare!
> E' una loro caratteristica. Creano disastri, poi mollano le terre che hanno inguaiato...e passano pure da democratici e liberali.


Su questo condivido.... sono dei veri democratici in odore di colonialismo!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




E la cosa perdura anche senza le colonie.....
Bruja


----------



## Nobody (29 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... I pronipoti di Cavallo Pazzo, infatti, proprio in questi giorni, stanno rivendicando quanto da te definito "_manicomiale_"... con fior d'avvocati che ritengono fondate le rivendicazioni dei Dakota... ti era sfuggita la notizia?... hi, hi, hi...
> 
> ... quanto alla storia di Israele, prima d'Israele, ti mancano dei passaggi, credimi... la gente "che vive lì", erano anche qualche bel migliaio di ebrei... chi _inchiappettò _i palestinesi, fu, come sempre, l'EUROPA... gli amici Inglesi... la Società delle Nazioni... furono i britannici a creare la bomba storica ebraico-palestinese... nulla è stato rubato a nessuno... gli inglesi, che pensarono bene, dopo aver innescato la bomba, di rimettere il mandato alla Società delle Nazioni... guarda che devi aprire gli occhi, amico mio... altrimenti ti ritrovi a giocare a guardie e ladri... buoni di qui... ladri di là... ora devo andare... ciao.


Casomai dei Lakota...il Dakota è uno stato. No, non mi era sfuggita...he he he  

	
	
		
		
	


	




So da tempo di queste rivendicazioni, secondo te perchè l'ho scritta? Ma ammettiamo che mi fosse sfuggita, che gli avvocati li ritengano nel giusto e che poi giustizia sia effettivamente fatta... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Ma te li vedi gli USA che ora restituiscono le terre? Dai!
Si c'erano migliaia di ebrei (come ovunque nel mondo, non solo li) e centinaia di migliaia di palestinesi...questo per millenni. La proporzione è questa. 
Gli inglesi subirono attentati dai sionisti in puro stile terroristico nel dopoguerra, e anche per la pressione internazionale rimisero il mandato.
Non divido mai il mondo in maniera rigida, o almeno cerco di non farlo...ma a me pare proprio che in questo caso gli occhi li tenga ben chiusi tu.
Comunque mi fa piacere che definisci i palestinesi inchiappettati (anche se per te solo dagli europei)...è già un bel passo avanti, perchè normalmente chi lo prende su nel culo è la vittima!
A presto Chen, ciao.


----------



## oscuro (29 Gennaio 2008)

*dicono*

Dicono che er micetto den san basilio le dà e le prende....io l'ho visto pianne così tante...ma così tante....solo pe fà er caporione...ma a chi l'ha date fatemi da capi?L'amo gonfiato come n'pallone...se vola nà pizza a tor marancia la pija lui a san basilio e annamo famola finita..... a katena....!!!


----------



## Nobody (29 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dicono che er micetto den san basilio le dà e le prende....io l'ho visto pianne così tante...ma così tante....solo pe fà er caporione...ma a chi l'ha date fatemi da capi?L'amo gonfiato come n'pallone...se vola nà pizza a tor marancia la pija lui a san basilio e annamo famola finita..... a katena....!!!


Scusa oscuro, da qualche pagina il dialogo era migliorato. Invece di riportarlo nella merda, non potresti provare a partecipare anche tu?


----------



## Old SarahM. (29 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... *sì, sì, i manuali... bisogna, però, capirli, i manuali*... hi, hi, hi... dai, senti, seriamente, Gadamer non tocca assolutamente il concetto di "VERITA'" che, nel suo "sitema" (ermeneutica), non viene scalfito... un suo libro?... "_Verità e metodo_"... l'ermeneutica è "metodo" e non messa in discussione, in direzione relativistica, della verità...
> 
> ... per quanto riguarda Heisenberg, tutto quello che riporti è alquanto superficia-_lotto_... nel senso che la problematizzazione del rapporto tra osservatore e oggetto era stato posto ben prima di Heisenberg... il senso della "filosofia" di Heisenberg non sta in questo... sta in un'altra "cosa"... ben più importante e devastante in senso gnoseologico... se mi paghi, te la dico... hi, hi, hi... comunque, rimane sempre, a me, oscuro, quale sia stata l'opera di "liberazione" operata da Heisenberg... boh... non l'ho mica capita... ancora...


hai ragione tesoro, e prima di capirli bisogna leggerli  

	
	
		
		
	


	












un bacio, chen


----------



## Old SarahM. (29 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dicono che er micetto den san basilio le dà e le prende....io l'ho visto pianne così tante...ma così tante....solo pe fà er caporione...ma a chi l'ha date fatemi da capi?L'amo gonfiato come n'pallone...se vola nà pizza a tor marancia la pija lui a san basilio e annamo famola finita..... a katena....!!!


oscuro, risistema il layout almeno!


----------



## La Lupa (29 Gennaio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> oscuro, risistema il layout almeno!


Eh.


----------



## Old SarahM. (29 Gennaio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Eh.


mi hai fatto sentire come una mamma borghese!!


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dicono che er micetto den san basilio le dà e le prende....io l'ho visto pianne così tante...ma così tante....solo pe fà er caporione...ma a chi l'ha date fatemi da capi?L'amo gonfiato come n'pallone...se vola nà pizza a tor marancia la pija lui a san basilio e annamo famola finita..... a katena....!!!


a katena?


----------



## Nobody (29 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> a katena?


A Roma "a catena" è usato per far capire ad uno che deve stare muto obbediente e zitto come un cane...a catena, appunto.


----------



## oscuro (29 Gennaio 2008)

*m.m*

Guarda che il mio è uno scherzo fra me e chen....nei miei scritti non c'è alcun insulto se non fare il verso in romanaccio...a chi veramente ha fatto scadere con insulti e offese questa conversazione...un semplice scherzo!!!Se osservi bene ho scritto pure a chen di evitare altri insulti...e dai su un pò di imparzialità....!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> A Roma "a catena" è usato per far capire ad uno che deve stare muto obbediente e zitto come un cane...a catena, appunto.


ah.
se poi lo scrive con la k... la minaccia si fa seria.
zac. kaput.


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda che il mio è uno scherzo fra me e chen....nei miei scritti non c'è alcun insulto se non fare il verso in romanaccio...a chi veramente ha fatto scadere con insulti e offese questa conversazione...un semplice scherzo!!!Se osservi bene ho scritto pure a chen di evitare altri insulti...e dai su un pò di imparzialità....!!!


se se se...
anzi. ke ke ke.. ki ki ki...


----------



## oscuro (29 Gennaio 2008)

*anna*

Anna e dai basta...hai un decina di anni piu di me....credo che possiam finirla di tediare...con i nostri battibecchi ...fai la brava dai!!!


----------



## Nobody (29 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda che il mio è uno scherzo fra me e chen....nei miei scritti non c'è alcun insulto se non fare il verso in romanaccio...a chi veramente ha fatto scadere con insulti e offese questa conversazione...un semplice scherzo!!!Se osservi bene ho scritto pure a chen di evitare altri insulti...e dai su un pò di imparzialità....!!!


Cerco di essere imparziale oscuro, e oltretutto mi piace il romanesco. Ma cercare di ritirare in ballo chi, come a tuo dire, ha fatto scadere la discussione vuol dire cercare rogna quando non serve...soprattutto ora che tutto lo schifo era passato e si discuteva tranquillamente da pagine e pagine.
A volte tra quello che scrivi e quello che fai ci passa un treno di differenza.


----------



## Old Cat (29 Gennaio 2008)

*madonna*

decine di anni.

vuoi vedere che ci sono anche settantenni qui da noi?


botulino


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Anna e dai basta...hai un decina di anni piu di me....credo che possiam finirla di tediare...con i nostri battibecchi ...fai la brava dai!!!


ok...
però sai cosa? oltre ad avere una decina di anni più di te, vorrei darti una decina di ceffoni per il modo ignorante con cui sottolinei la differenza di età.


----------



## oscuro (29 Gennaio 2008)

*m.m*

Mio dio...era uno scherzo fra me e chen....che dirti?Mi sembra che anna scrive peggio...ma nessuno si preoccupa di chiedergli di farla finita...magari la mia coerenza viaggia sullo stesso treno della tua imparzialità.....non trovi?Leggi ti bene i post....senza polemica!!!


----------



## Nobody (29 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mio dio...era uno scherzo fra me e chen....che dirti?Mi sembra che anna scrive peggio...ma nessuno si preoccupa di chiedergli di farla finita...magari la mia coerenza viaggia sullo stesso treno della tua imparzialità.....non trovi?Leggi ti bene i post....senza polemica!!!


Che c'entra anna in questo post? In cosa vedi il suo peggio? Senza polemica, oscuro.


----------



## oscuro (29 Gennaio 2008)

*m.m*

Semplicemente... il mio era chiaramente fare il verso...uno scherzo...tra me e chen...anna non perde occasione per insultare...ma nessuno la riprende..per far si che non degeneri nuovamente...la discussione...!Come vedi non le rispondo e se lo faccio...gli chiedo di far la brava....ma questo non viene notato...!!!Vorrà dire che eviterò di scherzare con chen!!


----------



## Nobody (29 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Semplicemente... il mio era chiaramente fare il verso...uno scherzo...tra me e chen...anna non perde occasione per insultare...ma nessuno la riprende..per far si che non degeneri nuovamente...la discussione...!Come vedi non le rispondo e se lo faccio...gli chiedo di far la brava....ma questo non viene notato...!!!Vorrà dire che eviterò di scherzare con chen!!


Ma scherza con chi vuoi oscuro...quando mai. Anna qui sopra non ha insultato nessuno, mi sembra. Ti ho già scritto, se sbaglio, di dirmi dove...ha solo chiesto cosa vuol dire "a catena"! Tra parentesi, se a Roma ad uno gli dici " a catena" non lo prende come uno scherzo, nemmeno se gli spieghi che era per ridere con chen


----------



## oscuro (29 Gennaio 2008)

*m.m*

Avallare la posizione di sterminatorr..affermare che le prende e le dà...visto il tenore di certe affermazioni antisemite....e pro foibe...insomma ce ne vuole a dir che non cerca rogna lei....!Dai m.m chiudiamola qui...ma credimi scherzavo...!!!


----------



## Nobody (29 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Avallare la posizione di sterminatorr..affermare che le prende e le dà...visto il tenore di certe affermazioni antisemite....e pro foibe...insomma ce ne vuole a dir che non cerca rogna lei....!Dai m.m chiudiamola qui...ma credimi scherzavo...!!!


Avvallare o avversare le posizioni di chiunque è democrazia...non mi sembra che questo significhi insultare.  Ok, ti credo!


----------



## oscuro (29 Gennaio 2008)

*m.m*

Scrivere che nelle foibe bisognava farli fuori tutti...bisognava finire l'opera...non mi sembra per nulla democratico...avallare tale posizione...non mi sembra democratico...mi dai idea di un insulto...di un vilipendio...son state sterminate decine di famiglie....scivere frasi antisemite poi.....e dopo tutto questo..che non è poco mi leggo che infondo stermi è politically correct...è uno che le prende e le dà...solo perche si conoscono da tempo.!!!


----------



## Nobody (29 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Scrivere che nelle foibe bisognava farli fuori tutti...bisognava finire l'opera...non mi sembra per nulla democratico...avallare tale posizione...non mi sembra democratico...mi dai idea di un insulto...di un vilipendio...son state sterminate decine di famiglie....scivere frasi antisemite poi.....e dopo tutto questo..che non è poco mi leggo che infondo stermi è politically correct...è uno che le prende e le dà...solo perche si conoscono da tempo.!!!


Hai un'idea curiosa di democrazia. Invece, devi lasciar dire ogni cosa che uno pensi, anche la più assurda. Combatterla certo, ma non pretendere che uno non esprima il proprio pensiero. Tu invece vorresti il reato di opinione, che di democratico non ha proprio nulla.


----------



## Nobody (29 Gennaio 2008)

Sai oscuro che se non sapessi che la cosa è impossibile, ti penserei l'alter ego di Chen?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ma admin veglia su tutti noi, quindi la mia è un'idea folle


----------



## Lettrice (29 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sai oscuro che se non sapessi che la cosa è impossibile, ti penserei l'alter ego di Chen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sei arrapante quando scrivi cosi'...


----------



## Nobody (29 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sei arrapante quando scrivi cosi'...


----------



## oscuro (29 Gennaio 2008)

*m.m*

Figurati io chen ci siam massacrati!!Cmq m.m abbiam idee diverse....quelle che per te son opinioni...per me son solo un insulto alla memoria di innocenti giustiziati vergognosamente!!!La libertà di opinione và bene....ma questo non mi dovrebbe mica permetter di scrivere qualsiasi cazzata..che lede la sensibilità e la suscettibilità altrui...!!Potrei scrivere che Pacciani faceva bene...che i coniugi di erba son due brave persone...insomma m.m c'è un limite a tutto!!!Certe opinioni di dubbio gusto ce le potremmo serenamente tenere per noi!!!!


----------



## Nobody (29 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Figurati io chen ci siam massacrati*!!Cmq m.m abbiam idee diverse....quelle che per te son opinioni...per me son solo un insulto alla memoria di innocenti giustiziati vergognosamente!!!La libertà di opinione và bene....ma questo non mi dovrebbe mica permetter di scrivere qualsiasi cazzata..che lede la sensibilità e la suscettibilità altrui...!!Potrei scrivere che Pacciani faceva bene...che i coniugi di erba son due brave persone...insomma m.m c'è un limite a tutto!!!Certe opinioni di dubbio gusto ce le potremmo serenamente tenere per noi!!!!


Quale migliore presentazione...farei torto all'intelligenza di chen se avesse fatto esordire il suo alter ego come amicone  

	
	
		
		
	


	





E invece si...la libertà di opinione prevede proprio di scrivere qualunque cazzata.
Non c'è limite.
Certo...anche che Pacciani era una brava persona e faceva bene. DEVI POTER DIRE TUTTO!
Sarà il mondo attorno a te a prenderti per matto, nel caso. Ma tu devi poterlo fare, sennò non sei in democrazia.


----------



## oscuro (29 Gennaio 2008)

*interessante*

M:M a questo punto ti chiedo 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ove poni il confine fra opinione e quindi libertà di espressione..ed offesa?


----------



## Nobody (29 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> M:M a questo punto ti chiedo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mmmhhhhh....oscuro: chi era costui?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ovvio: nella testa di chi legge.


----------



## oscuro (29 Gennaio 2008)

*mhhhh*

M:M allora la tua non è democrazia...la tua è anarchia...la differenza e sostanziale...perchè se ognuno ha una testa e un pensiero diverso quel che vale per te non vale per me...per cui nessun limite...tutto accettabile..tutto passabile....!!!


----------



## Nobody (29 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> M:M allora la tua non è democrazia...la tua è anarchia...la differenza e sostanziale...perchè se ognuno ha una testa e un pensiero diverso quel che vale per te non vale per me...per cui nessun limite...tutto accettabile..tutto passabile....!!!


Ma dai, certo che non è anarchia...l'anarchia non riconosce nessuna autorità e prevede la totale mancanza di regole. 
La democrazia vera invece riconosce l'autorità, che viene esercitata da una maggioranza su una minoranza. E riconosce anche la totale possibilità di espressione. Che non c'entra proprio nulla col tuo nessun limite...tutto accettabile.


----------



## oscuro (29 Gennaio 2008)

*no*

M:M forse non ti risulta che in democrazia la liberta di espressione e regolamentata.?Perdonami ma secondo me tu hai un idea della democrazia un pò troppo ampia per i miei gusti....!


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Scrivere che nelle foibe bisognava farli fuori tutti...bisognava finire l'opera...non mi sembra per nulla democratico...avallare tale posizione...non mi sembra democratico...mi dai idea di un insulto...di un vilipendio...son state sterminate decine di famiglie....scivere frasi antisemite poi.....e dopo tutto questo..che non è poco mi leggo che infondo stermi è politically correct...è uno che le prende e le dà...solo perche si conoscono da tempo.!!!


cioè... ditemi voi...
va bene che io sono stronza... ma sto qua è limitato come il limitatore di velocità dei camion... chissà ad aprirgli il cronotacchigrafo che grafico ci troveremmo...


----------



## oscuro (29 Gennaio 2008)

*limitato*

Si è vero son limitato...mi limito nello scrivere ciò che penso di persone di una certa età alle prese.con certe beghe...e cose insulse..e siete pure genitori...mio dio!!!Mi limito...e non sai quanto!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> M:M forse non ti risulta che in democrazia la liberta di espressione e regolamentata.?Perdonami ma secondo me tu hai un idea della democrazia un pò troppo ampia per i miei gusti....!


questa la uso come firma:
tu hai un idea di democrazia un po' troppo ampia per i miei gusti..

oh. c'è gente che spende pure soldi per le leggere le vignette di altan..
qui è tutto aggratis...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (29 Gennaio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> devo dire che questo suscita il mio interesse.


Anche a me ... un lontano conoscente ...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (29 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... come la promuovi la pace?... concretamente, cosa faresti?... con quali interlocutori?... quali obiettivi?...


Credo che sia impossibile fare pace. In 4000 anni, Israele fu in pace solo per 40 anni, durante il regno di Salomone. Ci saranno stato altri brevi periodi di pace, non o male documentati, ma credo che non ci sia un altro popolo nel mondo, in grado di mostrare una scia bellica così lunga.

Per fare pace sono richiesti troppi sacrifici, che nessuno dei coinvolti è disposto a pagare. Una persona in grado di fare pace da quelle parti, dovrebbe godere di assoluta imparzialità, essere un genio di comunicazione e possedere doti da veggente. Inoltre dovrebbe essere maestro nelle arti marziali e dotato di poteri che lo rendono immortale. Solo così potrebbe darsi che un giorno una delle parti concede la pace all'altra.

Un modo più realistico sarebbe di togliere nostri Stampa e TV, fondi monetari, armi, militari, e così abbandonarli al loro destino. Sarà un massacro senza precedenti. Però forse così qualcuno vince e sopprime l'altra popolazione. Sarebbe però l'inizio di una guerra mondiale, e credo che nessuno di noi sia disposto a correre il rischio. Noi come Europa, USA, Russia, Asia, Australia, Africa. Noi come il resto del mondo.


----------



## Nobody (30 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> M:M *forse non ti risulta che in democrazia la liberta di espressione e regolamentata*.?Perdonami ma secondo me tu hai un idea della democrazia un pò troppo ampia per i miei gusti*.*...!


No, non mi risulta. A meno che tu non intenda come paesi democratici, la vecchia Repubblica Democratica Tedesca (DDR) o la Repubblica Democratica del Vietnam...in quei posti coniugavano la parola "democrazia" come la intendi tu, oscuro.


----------



## Old chensamurai (30 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> *Casomai dei Lakota...il Dakota è uno stato*. No, non mi era sfuggita...he he he
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... "_casomai_" un bel nulla... amico mio... Lakota, Nakota, Dakota o Teton, sono tutti sinonimi... usabili indifferentemente per designare le sette tribù di nativi americani che parlavano la lingua Sioux... il Lakota era UNO dei tre maggiori dialetti derivanti da quella lingua... dettagli, dai... puoi facilmente verificare che ho ragione... dettagli, in ogni caso...

... sul fatto che i palestinesi siano stati _inchiappettati_ non ci sono dubbi... non ho mai sostenuto il contrario... hanno mille ragioni per essere incazzati... ci mancherebbe... ma altrettante inchiappettate se le sono prese gli ebrei (lasciamo stare la Shoah...)... vogliamo parlare di Rabin?... fatto fuori da quattro stronzi perché voleva la pace... tu parli del terrorismo sionista... c'è stato... non ci sono dubbi... Shamir ne sapeva qualcosa... vogliamo, però, anche parlare dell'uso del terrorismo arabo contro Israele e contro gli ebrei sparsi nel mondo?... non è mica iniziato con l'occupazione, eh?... ha le sue radici nel 1920-21 con i pogrom che gli arabi realizzarono a Jaffo... poi ci fu il pogrom contro la numerosa comunità ebraica che viveva a Hebron nel 1929 e durante la sommossa araba degli anni 1936-1939... e sono solo esempi... all'epoca, lo Stato d'Israele non esisteva... vedi, tu continui a vedere il male da una parte e il bene dall'altra... per non parlare di cosa sono e di come operano i regimi arabi mediorientali... hi, hi, hi... alti esempi di democrazie... hi, hi, hi... rispetto per le donne, per gli omosessuali... hi, hi, hi... esempi di trasparenza... Israele è una democrazia... gli arabi israeliani lavorano negli ospedali, nelle scuole... perfettamente accettati ed integrati... sono circa un milione... sono cittadini israeliani a tutti gli effetti... a quando, un milione di Ebrei, cittadini Iraniani o Siriani?... hi, hi, hi... apri gli occhi, amico mio...


----------



## Old Cat (30 Gennaio 2008)

*giusvà*



Admin ha detto:


> Anche a me ... un lontano conoscente ...


 
in che senso admin?


----------



## Nobody (30 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... "_casomai_" un bel nulla... amico mio... Lakota, Nakota, Dakota o Teton, sono tutti sinonimi... usabili indifferentemente per designare le sette tribù di nativi americani che parlavano la lingua Sioux... il Lakota era UNO dei tre maggiori dialetti derivanti da quella lingua... dettagli, dai... puoi facilmente verificare che ho ragione... dettagli, in ogni caso...
> 
> ... sul fatto che i palestinesi siano stati _inchiappettati_ non ci sono dubbi... non ho mai sostenuto il contrario... hanno mille ragioni per essere incazzati... ci mancherebbe... ma altrettante inchiappettate se le sono prese gli ebrei (lasciamo stare la Shoah...)... vogliamo parlare di Rabin?... fatto fuori da quattro stronzi perché voleva la pace... tu parli del terrorismo sionista... c'è stato... non ci sono dubbi... Shamir ne sapeva qualcosa... vogliamo, però, anche parlare dell'uso del terrorismo arabo contro Israele e contro gli ebrei sparsi nel mondo?... non è mica iniziato con l'occupazione, eh?... ha le sue radici nel 1920-21 con i pogrom che gli arabi realizzarono a Jaffo... poi ci fu il pogrom contro la numerosa comunità ebraica che viveva a Hebron nel 1929 e durante la sommossa araba degli anni 1936-1939... e sono solo esempi... all'epoca, lo Stato d'Israele non esisteva... vedi, tu continui a vedere il male da una parte e il bene dall'altra... per non parlare di cosa sono e di come operano i regimi arabi mediorientali... hi, hi, hi... alti esempi di democrazie... hi, hi, hi... rispetto per le donne, per gli omosessuali... hi, hi, hi... esempi di trasparenza... Israele è una democrazia... gli arabi israeliani lavorano negli ospedali, nelle scuole... perfettamente accettati ed integrati... sono circa un milione... sono cittadini israeliani a tutti gli effetti... a quando, un milione di Ebrei, cittadini Iraniani o Siriani?... hi, hi, hi... apri gli occhi, amico mio...


Non controllo, mi fido Chen...anche se i nativi Dakota non li ho mai sentiti...ma comunque, come giustamente dici, sono dettagli.
Rabin è stato fatto fuori da fanatici di destra israeliani. Si i pogrom da parte degli arabi ci sono stati, anche se assai meno violenti e sistematici di quelli che gli ebrei hanno dovuto subire nei secoli da parte degli occidentali e degli slavi. 
Il concetto di democrazia non esiste nella cultura islamica, non mi sembra proprio che io abbia mai sostenuto il contrario. Nè ho mai scritto che Israele non è un paese democratico...su, non girarmi la frittata mettendomi in bocca parole che non ho scritto...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Hanno costruito un ghetto a Gaza che offende la memoria delle loro vittime in Polonia, IMHO...ma a questo non hai mai replicato. Mi parli di arabi, di omosessuali...e poi gli occhi li chiuderei io, eh?


----------



## Old chensamurai (30 Gennaio 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Credo che sia impossibile fare pace. In 4000 anni, Israele fu in pace solo per 40 anni, durante il regno di Salomone. Ci saranno stato altri brevi periodi di pace, non o male documentati, ma credo che non ci sia un altro popolo nel mondo, in grado di mostrare una scia bellica così lunga.
> 
> Per fare pace sono richiesti troppi sacrifici, che nessuno dei coinvolti è disposto a pagare. Una persona in grado di fare pace da quelle parti, dovrebbe godere di assoluta imparzialità, essere un genio di comunicazione e possedere doti da veggente. Inoltre dovrebbe essere maestro nelle arti marziali e dotato di poteri che lo rendono immortale. Solo così potrebbe darsi che un giorno una delle parti concede la pace all'altra.
> 
> Un modo più realistico sarebbe di togliere nostri Stampa e TV, fondi monetari, armi, militari, e così abbandonarli al loro destino. Sarà un massacro senza precedenti. Però forse così qualcuno vince e sopprime l'altra popolazione. Sarebbe però l'inizio di una guerra mondiale, e credo che nessuno di noi sia disposto a correre il rischio. Noi come Europa, USA, Russia, Asia, Australia, Africa. Noi come il resto del mondo.


... Gli accordi di Camp David hanno dimostrato che si può... che la via della pace è percorribile se c'è la volontà (che è mancata soprattutto da parte di Arafat...)... la via è impervia e piena d'ostacoli... ma si può smettere di morire in quelle terre... si DEVE smetterla con i lutti...


----------



## Old chensamurai (30 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non controllo, mi fido Chen...anche se i nativi Dakota non li ho mai sentiti...ma comunque, come giustamente dici, sono dettagli.
> Rabin è stato fatto fuori da fanatici di destra israeliani. Si i pogrom da parte degli arabi ci sono stati, anche se assai meno violenti e sistematici di quelli che gli abrei hanno dovuto subire nei secoli da parte degli occidentali e degli slavi.
> Il concetto di democrazia non esiste nella cultura islamica, non mi sembra proprio che io abbia mai sostenuto il contrario. Nè ho mai scritto che Israele non è un paese democratico...su, non girarmi la frittata mettendomi in bocca parole che non ho scritto...
> 
> ...


... aspetta, non ho detto che tu abbia sostenuto che ci sia democrazia nella cultura islamica... sono mie considerazioni... ho solo voluto sottolineare alcuni aspetti critici che possono essere utili in una valutazione complessiva... 

... quanto al ghetto di Gaza, ti ho già chiesto cosa faresti tu, vivendo sotto il tiro dei razzi Kassam... che cazzo fai?... si può vivere sempre nell'angoscia che ti arrivi un missile nel culo?... da notare che quegli stronzi fanatici integralisti di Hamas, mica fanno un cazzo per fermare i missili... anzi... dimmi tu cosa puoi fare con gente del genere...

... aggiungo, comunque, che io non sono d'accordo con la chiusura dei valichi... ma nemmeno sono d'accordo con i missili nel culo!

... sui Dakota-Lakota... leggi questo: http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lakota... puoi consultare anche questo sito 

	
	
		
		
	


	



*Dakota*-Lakota-Nakota Human Rights Advocacy coalition)... 
http://www.dlncoalition.org/home.htm


----------



## Nobody (30 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... aspetta, non ho detto che tu abbia sostenuto che ci sia democrazia nella cultura islamica... sono mie considerazioni... ho solo voluto sottolineare alcuni aspetti critici che possono essere utili in una valutazione complessiva...
> 
> ... quanto al ghetto di Gaza, ti ho già chiesto cosa faresti tu, vivendo sotto il tiro dei razzi Kassam... che cazzo fai?... si può vivere sempre nell'angoscia che ti arrivi un missile nel culo?... da notare che quegli stronzi fanatici integralisti di Hamas, mica fanno un cazzo per fermare i missili... anzi... dimmi tu cosa puoi fare con gente del genere...
> 
> ...


Ok! sai che farei Chen? Se fossi il più forte della regione (come Israele indubbiamente è), e se volessi davvero la pace, mi esporrei e farei una proposta generosa e soprattutto vera...proporrei ai palestinesi un loro stato autonomo, coi diritti elementari di cui godono tutti gli stati, compreso quello alla difesa. Ed anche, ovviamente, coi doveri.
Hamas si è affermato anche grazie alla disperazione in cui sono state ridotte quelle popolazioni...fino ad alcuni anni fa l'estremismo islamico era sconosciuto in Palestina. Hamas fa comodo proprio ai nemici storici dei palestinesi.
Consulterò i siti


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... aspetta, non ho detto che tu abbia sostenuto che ci sia democrazia nella cultura islamica... sono mie considerazioni... ho solo voluto sottolineare alcuni aspetti critici che possono essere utili in una valutazione complessiva...
> 
> ... quanto al ghetto di Gaza, ti ho già chiesto cosa faresti tu, vivendo sotto il tiro dei razzi Kassam... che cazzo fai?... si può vivere sempre nell'angoscia che ti arrivi un missile nel culo?... da notare che quegli stronzi fanatici integralisti di Hamas, mica fanno un cazzo per fermare i missili... anzi... dimmi tu cosa puoi fare con gente del genere...
> 
> ...





moltimodi ha detto:


> Ok! sai che farei Chen? Se fossi il più forte della regione (come Israele indubbiamente è), e se volessi davvero la pace, mi esporrei e farei una proposta generosa e soprattutto vera...proporrei ai palestinesi un loro stato autonomo, coi diritti elementari di cui godono tutti gli stati, compreso quello alla difesa. Ed anche, ovviamente, coi doveri.
> Hamas si è affermato anche grazie alla disperazione in cui sono state ridotte quelle popolazioni...fino ad alcuni anni fa l'estremismo islamico era sconosciuto in Palestina. Hamas fa comodo proprio ai nemici storici dei palestinesi.
> Consulterò i siti


Interessante confronto.
Ma perché parlare di "inchiappettati" e di "missili nel culo" ?


----------



## Old chensamurai (30 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ok! sai che farei Chen? Se fossi il più forte della regione (come Israele indubbiamente è), e se volessi davvero la pace, mi esporrei e farei una proposta generosa e soprattutto vera...proporrei ai palestinesi un loro stato autonomo, coi diritti elementari di cui godono tutti gli stati, compreso quello alla difesa. Ed anche, ovviamente, coi doveri.
> Hamas si è affermato anche grazie alla disperazione in cui sono state ridotte quelle popolazioni...fino ad alcuni anni fa l'estremismo islamico era sconosciuto in Palestina. Hamas fa comodo proprio ai nemici storici dei palestinesi.
> Consulterò i siti


... Multimodi, mi stai prendendo per il culo?... stai usando dei missili Kassam e senza la vaselina?... scherzo, dai!... penso che tu non conosca molto bene i fatti... scusa se te lo dico ma è così... ti prego di leggere quanto segue:

"“A *Camp David *nel *luglio 2000 *noi americani non presentammo un piano complessivo. Mettemmo sul tavolo delle idee relative ai confini e alla questione di *Gerusalemme*. *Arafat* non fu in grado di accettare nessuna di queste idee. 
Per la verità, nel corso di quei quindici giorni di negoziati, Arafat non presentò una sola idea alternativa, alcuni suoi negoziatori lo fecero, lui no”.
“Il *23 dicembre *il presidente *Clinton* presentò il nostro piano.
Confini: *annessione* a *Israele* di un* 5 per cento della Cisgiordania *e passaggio di un *2 per cento *di territorio i* palestinesi *avrebbero ricevuto il *97 *per cento del territorio.Gli israeliani sarebbero usciti completamente da *Gaza*.
E’ falso affermare che in *Cisgiordania* lo *Stato palestinese *sarebbe risultato diviso in parti: vi sarebbe stata continuità territoriale. E vi sarebbe stato anche un collegamento diretto fra *Gaza* e *Cisgiordania* con un’autostrada e una ferrovia sopraelevate, tali da garantire non solo un passaggio “sicuro” (come previsto dagli *accordi di Oslo*), ma un vero e proprio passaggio libero.
*Gerusalemme*: i quartieri arabi della parte* Est *sarebbero diventati capitale dello Stato palestinese. 
*Profughi*: vi sarebbe stato diritto al rientro dei profughi nello *Stato palestinese*, non all’interno di *Israele*. Inoltre sarebbe stato creato un fondo di *30 miliardi di dollari *raccolti a livello internazionale per *compensazioni* e interventi di rimpatrio, reinserimento e riabilitazione dei profughi.
*Sicurezza*: vi sarebbe stata una presenza internazionale nella *Valle del Giordano* al posto delle forze israeliane.
Il piano non era scritto ma noi lo enunciammo alle parti come se lo dettassimo, accertandoci che ne prendessero nota accuratamente.
Non lo mettemmo per iscritto perché, come spiegammo a palestinesi e israeliani, questo era il massimo del nostro sforzo possibile: se non lo avessero accettato, lo avremmo ritirato”.
“Il* governo israeliano *accettò la *proposta Clinton *il 27 dicembre 2000; *Arafat* venne alla *Casa Bianca *il 2 gennaio 2001 e si incontrò con il presidente *Clinton* nello *Studio Ovale*. Ero presente all’incontro.
Doveva accettare che a *Gerusalemme* vi fosse una sovranità israeliana sul Muro occidentale che coprisse i luoghi di importanza religiosa per gli ebrei, e la rifiutò. Rifiutò la proposta sui profughi. Rifiutò le idee fondamentali sulla sicurezza. 
Praticamente respinse tutte le cose che gli avevamo chiesto di accettare.
Ancora oggi i palestinesi non hanno detto alla loro gente in cosa consisteva davvero quel piano”.

* Dennis Ross (*_Inviato speciale USA in medio oriente con l'amministrazione Clinton_*)*


----------



## Nobody (30 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Multimodi, mi stai prendendo per il culo?... stai usando dei missili Kassam e senza la vaselina?... scherzo, dai!... penso che tu non conosca molto bene i fatti... scusa se te lo dico ma è così... ti prego di leggere quanto segue:
> 
> "“A *Camp David *nel *luglio 2000 *noi americani non presentammo un piano complessivo. Mettemmo sul tavolo delle idee relative ai confini e alla questione di *Gerusalemme*. *Arafat* non fu in grado di accettare nessuna di queste idee.
> Per la verità, nel corso di quei quindici giorni di negoziati, Arafat non presentò una sola idea alternativa, alcuni suoi negoziatori lo fecero, lui no”.
> ...


Appena appena di parte il testimone, eh?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Gli israeliani non volevano cedere il controllo della parte est di Gerusalemme, così come ancora prevede una delle tante risoluzioni ONU da loro sempre disattese. 
http://www.carmillaonline.com/archives/2004/11/001077.html

Chen, se ti basi solo sulle dichiarazioni di una delle parti in causa, forse i fatti non li conosci bene tu.


----------



## Old chensamurai (30 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Appena appena di parte il testimone, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... eh, no... amico mio... io non nego assolutamente nulla... i fatti sono fatti... e i fatti, gridano "_vendetta_"... quello che dice Ross è quanto è stato poi divulgato dalla Presidenza USA... mica me lo sono inventato... tra l'altro, Arafat ha detto chiaramente di aver rifiutato l'accordo per la questione di Gerusalemme est... TUTTI, in Israele, hanno percepito come incomprensibile l'atteggiamento do Arafat... e non solo in Israele... anche il governo Italiano... e l'Unione Europea... TUTTI, si sono chiesti che cazzo avesse combinato Arafat in quell'occasione... perché non avesse accettato una proposta che accoglieva il 97% delle richieste Palestinesi... ora, chiedo a te, amico mio, che cazzo gliene fregava della parte est di Gerusalemme?... può, una questione di questo genere, portare una persona a rifiutare una soluzione che prevedeva la nascita di uno Stato palestinese?... è, la questione di Gerusalemme est, così fondamentale da giustificare il mantenere i palestinesi nelle condizioni in cui vivono?... lo chiedo a te... io ti chiedo cosa avresti fatto TU al posto di Arafat... con il TUO popolo che vive in condizioni da terzo mondo... pur giusta la rivendicazione di Gerusalemme est, occupata ingiustamente da Israele (che tuttavia non riconosce la cittadinanza ai suoi abitanti) io penso che nessun politico sano di mente, avrebbe fatto quel che ha fatto Arafat... a meno che... a meno che... non ci fossero altri interessi... i bambini palestinesi per le strade a tirare sassi... e la moglie di Arafat a Parigi con un tesoro di milioni e milioni di euro... che ne dici?... forse, a qualcuno, conviene che nulla cambi... sia tra gli israeliani che tra i palestinesi... magari anche per qualche europeo... e qualche altro arabo... e magari anche per qualche altro culo a stelle e strisce...


----------



## Old chensamurai (30 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Appena appena di parte il testimone, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Allora ti riporto qualcosa del CIPMO:*

Il CIPMO, Centro Italiano per la Pace in Medio Oriente, fondato nel 1989 da *Janiki Cingoli*, che ne è il Direttore, è tra le principali strutture di riferimento in Italia per le tematiche dell’area mediorientale e mediterranea.
Esso si propone di *favorire, con un approccio bilanciato e costruttivo*, il *dialogo fra israeliani, palestinesi e arabi *e di promuovere le più diverse forme di *cooperazione euromediterranea.* 

Nel 1998 ha ottenuto la qualifica di *Ente Internazionalistico *dal Ministero degli Affari Esteri, che ne ha riconosciuto il costante impegno nel rafforzare il ruolo dell’Italia nell’area, svolgendo un compito non secondario nel sostegno del processo di pace. 

Il Centro è sostenuto dal *Comune di Milano*, dalla *Provincia di Milano* e dalla *Regione Lombardia*, che ne hanno promosso la nascita, e realizza alcuni dei suoi più importanti progetti con il supporto dell’*Unione Europea*. 

Presidente Onorario è il Senatore a Vita e Premio Nobel *Rita Levi Montalcini.* 

*Giorgio Napolitano*, Presidente della Repubblica, è fra i suoi soci fondatori.

Nel 2000, il CIPMO è stato insignito del *Premio per la Pace della Regione Lombardia *e nel 2005 ha ricevuto l’*Attestato di Benemerenza Civica da parte del Comune di Milano*.

Dal dicembre 2003, il CIPMO è promotore e coordinatore del *Comitato Italiano di Appoggio all’Accordo di Ginevra*, il Modello di Accordo di pace promosso dagli ex ministri Yossi Beilin (Israele) e Yasser Abed Rabbo (Palestina). 

*Camp David: un vertice fallito per Gerusalemme *

L’11 luglio del 2000 il presidente degli Stati Uniti Bill Clinton convocò un vertice trilaterale con israeliani e palestinesi a Camp David nella speranza di concludere il proprio mandato con uno storico accordo di pace che avrebbe messo la parola fine al conflitto mediorientale. I tempi però non si dimostrarono maturi . L’approccio differente delle due delegazioni, e dei due leaders in particolare, non agevolò i colloqui. Mentre gli israeliani volevano procedere punto per punto, i palestinesi, ancor prima di negoziare, avrebbero voluto vedersi riconoscere dalla controparte la piena sovranità su Gerusalemme Est. Arafat insisteva che bisognasse rispettare la legalità internazionale ai sensi della quale Gerusalemme Est, comprensiva della Città Vecchia, è intesa come territorio occupato. *Barak, infrangendo un vecchio e consolidato tabù israeliano, accettò la divisione della città santa *ma era disposto a concedere la piena sovranità palestinese solamente per i quartieri situati a nord-est e sud-est di Gerusalemme *permettendo così ai palestinesi di costituire nel villaggio di Abu Dis la capitale del loro futuro Stato*.

Nel tentativo di trovare una sintesi tra le due richieste, gli americani formularono “soluzioni creative” attingendo all’accordo Beilin-Abu Mazen . Clinton, capendo che la partita si giocava intorno allo status della Città Vecchia, propose alle parti di dividerla in due: ai palestinesi il quartiere mussulmano e cristiano, agli israeliani il muro occidentale e i quartieri ebraico ed armeno. Sulla Spianata sarebbe potuta sventolare la bandiera palestinese in riconoscimento di una “sovranità simbolica” ma non effettiva . Clinton assicurò Arafat che lo stesso tipo di sovranità sarebbe valso per le zone al di fuori delle mura, come i distretti Sheikh Jerrah, Salah a-Din, alle quali Barak avrebbe concesso una maggiore indipendenza in termini di amministrazione municipale.

*Arafat bocciò questo piano* perché, a suo giudizio, non riconosceva Gerusalemme Est come capitale dello Stato palestinese. Il presidente Clinton elaborò allora una nuova proposta: la Spianata delle moschee sarebbe rimasta sotto la sovranità israeliana ma la sua gestione sarebbe stata affidata al Consiglio di Sicurezza dell’Onu e al Marocco, in quanto presidente permanente della “Commissione Gerusalemme” degli Stati islamici. La delega all’Onu assicurava ai palestinesi di non sottostare ad un’autorità israeliana. *Ma Arafat rifiutò anche questa proposta:* non voleva essere ricordato dal mondo arabo-mussulmano come colui che aveva svenduto la Spianata delle moschee. 

Clinton non si arrese elaborando una nuova proposta che avesse come principio cardine una definizione “verticale” della sovranità: ai palestinesi sarebbe stata riconosciuta la sovranità su quanto si trovava “sopra” il suolo della Spianata, agli israeliani la sovranità su quanto si trovava “sotto” il suolo della Spianata, cioè le rovine del secondo Tempio . Ma nemmeno queste condizioni riuscirono ad evitare il fallimento delle trattative a cui gli americani attribuirono la responsabilità ad Arafat. Queste le parole del presidente Bill Clinton nella prima apparizione alla stampa: “Abbiamo fatto progressi sulle questioni principali e su alcune di esse i progressi sono stati sostanziali. I negoziatori palestinesi hanno lavorato sodo su un buon numero di questioni. Credo che a questo punto sia però corretto dire che, forse perché si è preparato di più, forse perché ci ha pensato di più, *il primo ministro Barak ha fatto più passi avanti rispetto al presidente Arafat*, specialmente per quanto riguarda la questione di Gerusalemme. I miei commenti dovrebbero essere presi per quello che sono, cioè non tanto una critica al presidente Arafat, poiché i negoziati sono molto difficili e non sono stati mai tentati prima, quanto un elogio per Barak. Era venuto qui sapendo di dover compiere passi coraggiosi e lo ha fatto; dovreste comprendere che quello che sto dicendo qui è più un apprezzamento nei suoi confronti che non una condanna della posizione palestinese”.

... penso che questa non sia una fonte sospetta...


----------



## Nobody (30 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> *Allora ti riporto qualcosa del CIPMO:*
> 
> Il CIPMO, Centro Italiano per la Pace in Medio Oriente, fondato nel 1989 da *Janiki Cingoli*, che ne è il Direttore, è tra le principali strutture di riferimento in Italia per le tematiche dell’area mediorientale e mediterranea.
> Esso si propone di *favorire, con un approccio bilanciato e costruttivo*, il *dialogo fra israeliani, palestinesi e arabi *e di promuovere le più diverse forme di *cooperazione euromediterranea.*
> ...


Appunto...non si rinuncia facilmente ad un simbolo, soprattutto quando una risoluzione internazionale ti dice che ti appartiene. Risoluzione internazionale disattesa come tante altre. Sicuramente Clinton e Barak fecero più di quanto avessero mai concesso gli altri presidenti americani ed israeliani.
http://www.fisicamente.net/index-271.htm
Leggi qui, come vedi tutto è relativo ed indimostrabile.
Siamo di idee opposte su questo tema, caro Chen. Inutile, e permettimi anche puerile, tirar fuori manicheismi e chiusure d'occhi nella discussione.


----------



## Old chensamurai (30 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ok! sai che farei Chen? Se fossi il più forte della regione (come Israele indubbiamente è), e se volessi davvero la pace, mi esporrei e farei una proposta generosa e soprattutto vera...proporrei ai palestinesi un loro stato autonomo, coi diritti elementari di cui godono tutti gli stati, compreso quello alla difesa. Ed anche, ovviamente, coi doveri.
> Hamas si è affermato anche grazie alla disperazione in cui sono state ridotte quelle popolazioni...fino ad alcuni anni fa l'estremismo islamico era sconosciuto in Palestina. Hamas fa comodo proprio ai nemici storici dei palestinesi.
> Consulterò i siti


... non puoi non vedere le gravi responsabilità della classe dirigente palestinese... Arafat in testa... informati sui milioni che ha messo in tasca il signorino... lui e sua moglie... i bambini in strada a vivere nella merda... la moglie, invece, all'Hilton Arc de Triomphe di Parigi... vista con i miei occhi... e mandata _affanculo _in più di un'occasione... ho litigato persino con le sue quattro guardie del corpo... uno di loro, mi ha sventolato un pistolone carico sotto il naso... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Nobody (30 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... non puoi non vedere le gravi responsabilità della classe dirigente palestinese... Arafat in testa... informati sui milioni che ha messo in tasca il signorino... lui e sua moglie... i bambini in strada a vivere nella merda... la moglie, invece, all'Hilton Arc de Triomphe di Parigi... vista con i miei occhi... e mandata _affanculo _in più di un'occasione... ho litigato persino con le sue quattro guardie del corpo... *uno di loro, mi ha sventolato un pistolone carico sotto il naso*... hi, hi, hi...


E tu?


----------



## Old chensamurai (30 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Appunto...non si rinuncia facilmente ad un simbolo, soprattutto quando una risoluzione internazionale ti dice che ti appartiene. Risoluzione internazionale disattesa come tante altre. Sicuramente Clinton e Barak fecero più di quanto avessero mai concesso gli altri presidenti americani ed israeliani.
> http://www.fisicamente.net/index-271.htm
> Leggi qui, come vedi tutto è relativo ed indimostrabile.
> Siamo di idee opposte su questo tema, caro Chen. Inutile, e permettimi anche puerile, tirar fuori manicheismi e chiusure d'occhi nella discussione.


... non importa se si è su idee opposte... vedi, qui il problema è che il popolo palestinese e quello israeliano pagano il conto di tutto... capisci?... i palestinesi vivono come dei mendicanti... nella povertà più assoluta... non hanno nulla... e io ho manifestato per LORO... per la loro dignità... ho manifestato a Parigi, in USA, in Israele... io mi sono battuto affinché i palestinesi potessero scrollarsi di dosso i loro dirigenti corrotti... la convivenza?... facilissima!... 1.000.000 di arabi-israeliani, vivono tranquillamente in Israele... FELICI di viverci... con buoni redditi... sono medici... insegnanti... ricercatori universitari... NULLA è proibito loro... cittadini a tutti gli effetti... 1.000.000... leggi bene, 1.000.000... quanti ebrei conti in Iran o in Siria... quanti ne conti?... le differenze ci sono... vai là... vai a vedere... parla, discuti con certa gente... quella che sparerebbe anche a te... vai a farti un giretto nella zona... e sono sicuro che ritorneresti con le idee più chiare su tutta la questione... parla con i palestinesi... chiedi cosa desiderano e quanto gliene FOTTE di Gerusalemme est... chiedi... provaci... fatti raccontare cosa pensano di Arafat... dei suoi amichetti... delle sue amichette... ripeto, IO ho manifestato per i palestinesi... TU hai mai manifestato per Israele?... questo è il punto...


----------



## Old chensamurai (30 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E tu?


... io?... cazzo, nulla... sul momento, nulla... sai, quello poteva spararmi... mi ha puntato il pistolone in faccia... gli ho detto "_ruentac_" guardandolo dritto negli occhi... era un bel bestione... più basso e leggero di me... ma aveva la pistola... dopo, invece, l'ho denunciato... azione inutile... eravamo una cinquantina... ma lui aveva la pistola... una vera faccia di merda... comunque, si trattava di un lavoratore... e io rispetto chi lavora... hi, hi, hi... la vera troia era quell'altra...


----------



## Old chensamurai (30 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Appunto...non si rinuncia facilmente ad un simbolo, soprattutto quando una risoluzione internazionale ti dice che ti appartiene. Risoluzione internazionale disattesa come tante altre. Sicuramente Clinton e Barak fecero più di quanto avessero mai concesso gli altri presidenti americani ed israeliani.
> http://www.fisicamente.net/index-271.htm
> Leggi qui, come vedi tutto è relativo ed indimostrabile.
> Siamo di idee opposte su questo tema, caro Chen. Inutile, e permettimi anche puerile, tirar fuori manicheismi e chiusure d'occhi nella discussione.


... Multimodi, le risoluzioni dell'ONU vengono regolarmente disattese da: Italia, Russia, USA, Francia, Inghilterra, Spagna, Danimarca, Svezia, Olanda... non parliamo degli stati Arabi... suvvia, non è quello il punto... vuoi che ti parli dell'amico (di Berlusconi) Putin?... uomo dell'anno, per il Time... hi, hi, hi... parliamo di Cecenia?... vedi, un vero capo politico, si preoccupa dei morti, non dei simboli...


----------



## Nobody (30 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... non importa se si è su idee opposte... vedi, qui il problema è che il popolo palestinese e quello israeliano pagano il conto di tutto... capisci?... i palestinesi vivono come dei mendicanti... nella povertà più assoluta... non hanno nulla... e io ho manifestato per LORO... per la loro dignità... ho manifestato a Parigi, in USA, in Israele... io mi sono battuto affinché i palestinesi potessero scrollarsi di dosso i loro dirigenti corrotti... la convivenza?... facilissima!... 1.000.000 di arabi-israeliani, vivono tranquillamente in Israele... FELICI di viverci... con buoni redditi... sono medici... insegnanti... ricercatori universitari... NULLA è proibito loro... cittadini a tutti gli effetti... 1.000.000... leggi bene, 1.000.000... quanti ebrei conti in Iran o in Siria... quanti ne conti?... le differenze ci sono... vai là... vai a vedere... parla, discuti con certa gente... quella che sparerebbe anche a te... vai a farti un giretto nella zona... e sono sicuro che ritorneresti con le idee più chiare su tutta la questione... parla con i palestinesi... chiedi cosa desiderano e quanto gliene FOTTE di Gerusalemme est... chiedi... provaci... fatti raccontare cosa pensano di Arafat... dei suoi amichetti... delle sue amichette... ripeto, IO ho manifestato per i palestinesi... TU hai mai manifestato per Israele?... questo è il punto...


Non ho mai manifestato nè per gli uni nè per gli altri, Chen. Odio i cortei, odio la folla. Si perde la propria individualità.


----------



## Nobody (30 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Multimodi, le risoluzioni dell'ONU vengono regolarmente disattese da: Italia, Russia, USA, Francia, Inghilterra, Spagna, Danimarca, Svezia, Olanda... non parliamo degli stati Arabi... suvvia, non è quello il punto... vuoi che ti parli dell'amico (di Berlusconi) Putin?... uomo dell'anno, per il Time... hi, hi, hi... parliamo di Cecenia?... vedi, un vero capo politico, si preoccupa dei morti, non dei simboli...


Vabbè con un criminale come Putin è come sparare sulla croce rossa


----------



## Old chensamurai (30 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Vabbè con un criminale come Putin è come sparare sulla croce rossa


... ma come, criminale? Guarda che è amico di Berlusconi... hi, hi, hi... ti ricordi quando rilasciava interviste chiamandolo "L'amico Putin"... hi, hi, hi... sono molto amici... compagni... sì... compagni di merende... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (30 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non ho mai manifestato nè per gli uni nè per gli altri, Chen. Odio i cortei, odio la folla. Si perde la propria individualità.


... a volte bisogna essere in tanti a rompere i coglioni... da solo, non conti nulla... anche in tanti, a dire il vero, a volte, non conti nulla... purtroppo...


----------



## Nobody (31 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ma come, criminale? Guarda che è amico di Berlusconi... hi, hi, hi... ti ricordi quando rilasciava interviste chiamandolo "L'amico Putin"... hi, hi, hi... sono molto amici... compagni... sì... compagni di merende... hi, hi, hi...


Eccome se me lo ricordo...uno cresciuto a pane nero (anzi, rosso...) e KGB, l'altro a fichi d'india e televisione....ce li vedo bene insieme, due veri democratici


----------

